# April Showers Brings Christmas Babies 92 Testers (19 BFPs)(1 Angel )



## Ckelly79

Hello ladies this is the April thread to follow Lucky March Shamrocks.
Everyone is welcome.
Lets see if we can get plenty of :bfp: In time for the festive season .Let me know your testing dates &#128513;


*1st April*
_Victoria1987_:witch:
_Dani88_:witch:
_324BBPower_:witch:
_Rochelleaimee_:witch:
_Babydust47_:witch:
*2nd April*
_Chimpette_:bfp:
*3rd April*
_Hopeful_:bfp:
_XxDreamxX_:witch:
_sk22_:witch:
_AmberDaisyDoo_:witch:
*4th April*
_Silaslove_:witch:
_Emma4g63_:witch:
_Tankel_:witch:
_EmilieBrianne_:witch:
_o0oCharlieo0o_:bfp:
_Ooh_lala_:witch:
*5th April*
_Thopkins0620_:witch:
_Twinmum87_:bfp:
*6th April*
_Wantmore_:bfp:
_Ready4you_:witch:
_Goddess25_:witch:
_NickTick_:witch:
*7th April*
_MissMcCoy_:witch:
_Indhira2_:bfp:
_AH100_:witch:
*8th April*
_Salembaby_:witch:
_Ms.Bsky_:witch:
_Lilpeggypants_:witch:
_Lotus11_:witch:
_Squirrel_:witch:
_DannaD_:witch:
*9th April*
_Mcpass4_:witch:
_Tag74_:witch:
_HeatherGa2015_:witch:
_Sweetmama26_:witch:
_Enamree_:witch:
*10th April*
_Soliderwife_:witch:
*11th April*
_Trea0025_:witch:
_Alidravana_:witch:
_Scoobybeans_:witch:
_Mirandala_:witch:
*12th April*
_Blinker86_:bfp:
_Coolbabe843_:witch:
_Rubyrainbows_:witch:
_mom2pne_:witch:
_Borr.dg.baby_:witch:
_Ashpeababy_:witch:
*13th April*
_LadyElle_:bfp:
_KrissyB_:witch:
_Kariss_:witch:
*14th April*
_Bxsr_:witch:
_Eastcoastmum_:bfp:
*15th April*
_Navyladybug_:witch:
_Drjo718_
_LuckyFlutter_:bfp:
*16th April*
_xxEmmyXx_:witch:
_Tripledagger3_
_Desiree1694_
_Casey3_
*17th April*
_Aprilwonders_:bfp:
_Amyamyamy_:witch:
*18th April*
_Ttcin2012_:witch:
_Mina246_:witch:
_Kakae_:witch:
_Ella10_:witch:
_Bluewater_:witch:
*19th April*
_Yourstruly3_:witch:
_Emiloo_:witch:
*20th April*
_FabPop_:witch:
_RainingLove_
*21st April*
_Ksybr10_:witch:
_TLK_:witch:
_Danielle1984_
_Millyr75_:witch:
*22nd April*
_Mummof1_:witch:
_Eelse_:witch:
*23rd April*
_Mrsverhey_:bfp:
*24th April*
_Mrs N_
_Maybe8_:witch:
_Kozmikkiten_:witch:
_Mummy3ds_:bfp:
*25th April*
_Teacherlynn_:witch:
_Sportysgirl_
_Faith2015_
*26th April*
_Ckelly79_:witch:
_Flowergirl7_:witch:
*27th April*
_Lucy3_:bfp:
_Lutz20_
*28th April*
_Dani88_
_Jean40_:witch:
_Dobbyforever_
*29th April*
_Orglethrop_
_Onetubeleft_
*30th April*
_Brandicanucks_
_Mumof5_
_Lost7_
_Schnoogles_



*Date to be confirmed*
_Scoobydrlp_
_Angelob_:angel:
_Snowywolf_
_Starryjune_
_Marthea007_:witch:
_JohnsPrincess_
_Querida87_:bfp:
_ToothfairyDMD_:witch:
_Lynz98_:bfp:
_LockandKey_:bfp:
_Blu10_:bfp:

*Cheerleader&Stalkers*
_Aley28_ &#128512;
_Bluefish1980_


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm gonna hop on the thread hopefully it's to be a cheerleader but we'll know more soon :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lovely it's great to have support on these threads.
Fx for u :)


----------



## hopeful:)

Hi I will be testing around the 3rd April xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome huni. Hope this is our month ;) xx


----------



## xxDreamxx

I think I will try and hang on and test 3rd April. Should be 2 days before AF is due, so least I won't send myself crazy thinking I am testing too early.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome XxDreamxX sounds like a good plan ;)


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'm going to jump on this thread, too. :) Hoping for another December baby!

I'm unsure of my testing date, but I'll update when I figure out it. :flower:


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi aidensxmomma that's great you have joined the thread.
I hope this is your month ;)


----------



## wantmore

Hello April testers, I will be joining you guys here unless by some miracle I have really heavy implanting bleeding. :haha: Fertility Friends shows I should expect my next visit with AF on the 6th, so we put that as my test day. April 6th... just seems so far away! 

:dust: Good luck to all of you!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome want more ive added your date let's hope we don't need it ;)


----------



## MissMcCoy

Sigh, 
Mark me down for April 7th. 
Thanks :)


----------



## MissMcCoy

More time to diet I guess.... :/


----------



## MissMcCoy

On a side note my birthday is the 16th so this is a lucky month just like march! 
:bfp: to us all!!! :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome MissMcCoy here's hoping this is your lucky month x


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello, I am only 7 dpo on my current cycle but I am already feeling out (except of course, for that little voice that always keeps hoping). If (and am hoping not) this cycle is a bust then I may start the next one on Mar 17. So please put my April test date for April 18. 

My birthday is in December so a December baby would be lovely !


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ttcin2012 I really hope you get your BFP this month x


----------



## emma4g63

Hey ckelly..id love to join

Ill b testing april 4th day before af...prob b before tho !!

Fx hun xx


----------



## Salembaby

Hey Ckelly I found ya! Thanks for starting our spring chicks thread. I'm a spring chick too - April 12. 

Please put me down for the 8th. Fx'd dh is in town when I ovulate. He has a tentative important business trip scheduled and I'm praying it's postponed a week!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Emma4g63 and Salembaby hoping this is our month.
Fx we get our christmas bundles x


----------



## mrs n

I'm still on march but feel like I don't have a shot as may have missed the eggy so can you out me down for the 24th April please( would love to pop over and erase it but not feeling that hopeful this month) xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lovely lets hope it gets erased ;) x


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey Ladies!!
Ckelly thanks for starting the thread!!!

I am currently CD 34 just spoke with the Dr will be going for an ultrasound to make sure that there is not a reason I have not seen AF yet they say they want to make sure there are no signs of a cyst or anything before giving me meds to make her arrive. With that being said can I be added to a date to be confirmed later section? So glad to see some familiar names here and I look forward to another month with you ladies!!!!


----------



## Orglethorp

Put me down for April 12 :) I'll probably test earlier but that's when AF is due.


----------



## Ckelly79

Mrsverhey so glad to see you here. Sorry it's been a rough time for you. Here's hoping for some good news this month. X
Hello Orglethrop welcome to the april thread huni fx for u x


----------



## aley28

Hey ladies, just figured I could subscribe to be a cheerleader!! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Loving that idea aley ;) x


----------



## mrsverhey

Aley so excited to se you as a cheerleader and now we will stay up to date with your baby :)

AFM: Just spoke with Drs office will be starting provera today for ten days in hopes of starting my period will do and ultrasound on day three of cycle to check things out before starting clomid and ovidrel again. I really hope this month works as things are about to get tricky with my husband working out of town for the weeks either I wind up preggers in April or I wind up doing lots of quick travel and hotel sex in hopes of a baby down the road so cross everything you have and say a prayer that we can get things moving and make April our month!! :dust::dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

I have everything firmly crossed (well not everything) lol x


----------



## Salembaby

Hi Aley! You're too funny to be our cheerleader! I'm sending you pom poms for you and your budding baby girl. 

Mrsverhey - my period is so light. I'm wondering if it's from the clomid. I'm taking this cycle off I think but haven't heard from my doc in the US yet. I also took provera last summer. I hope it brings AF! And you and DH are together at the right time. I'm hounding the calendar this month hoping DH will be in town. 

Hopeful for you mrs n!!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Couple weeks till ttc again. 

Think I'm just gonna avoid all the other boards and stick to this one. Try to make time go by faster. 

No more "im 10dpo and can feel the baby kick!" Lmao not really but I wasn't far off!


----------



## Ckelly79

I know is hard .... Im currently cd 6 and already thinking " it seems to drag".
Lol :)


----------



## mrsverhey

No joke there! The waiting game truly sucks at all stages I think here I just waitng for AF to come gahhh! At least we have each other to get through all of our numerous waiting periods with right :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all! 

Can I please join, I'm 6DPO at the momento but if this is not my cycle then I hope for a december baby. Although I have super long cycles so they might not fall into April, but I am starting vitex if I don't concieve this cycle to see if it helps.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome hopefullyopto glad for you to join us. X


----------



## flowergirl7

Hello ladies :) May I join? I'm sure I will test before, but AF is due April 1st. I'm hoping for a December 2015 baby!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course flowergirl7 will add your date now x


----------



## Sweetmama26

I'm probably going to be testing again around the 7 -9th of April. I don't have a good feeling about the current cycle. I'm usually on Par with missmccoy which is weird because her and I live across country from each other :haha: but anyways mark me down for the 9th.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome sweetmama26 will add your date now for u Huni x


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey sweetmamma sorry that you are not feeling it this cycle but glad to have you here with us!! :hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

mrsverhey said:


> Hey sweetmamma sorry that you are not feeling it this cycle but glad to have you here with us!! :hugs:


Honestly I'm OK with a Christmas baby. I was hoping for good news this cycle because of all the negative that happened in the last month but I'm ok


----------



## scoobydrlp

Coming over from the March Shamrocks thread. I had a BFP there but has since turned into an :angel:

Not sure when I'll be testing, depends on ovulation date. FX for us all!


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry scooby big hugs (( )) x
Ive adeded you to the date to be confirmed.
Good luck this cycle we are all here to support u x


----------



## mrsverhey

scoobydrlp said:


> Coming over from the March Shamrocks thread. I had a BFP there but has since turned into an :angel:
> 
> Not sure when I'll be testing, depends on ovulation date. FX for us all!

Scooby so sorry to hear that hugs to you :hugs: However I am super glad you are hear with Ckelly and the rest of us! Prayers for Christmas babies for all of us :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Cd7 for me today and im off to the docs so so tired all the time literally cannot stay awake and just feel off so going to get checked out.
Really hoping we get these christmas bundles 22nd cycle gotta be a lucky one surely ;)


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly79 said:


> Cd7 for me today and im off to the docs so so tired all the time literally cannot stay awake and just feel off so going to get checked out.
> Really hoping we get these christmas bundles 22nd cycle gotta be a lucky one surely ;)

Good luck at the doctors maybe you have low vitamin levels? Be sure to let us know how it goes. I agree we are ready for our Christmas babies!!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Sorry for that Scooby
Lots of love x


A Christmas baby would be such a blessing. When we started trying all the baby Christmas clothing went on sale and I scooped up a bunch... :( 
In hind sight that wasn't a smart move... 
Hoping this all works out!


----------



## MissMcCoy

Cant wait to do "Hump Day Bump Day" Pictures.... 
Sheesh... Feeling a bit blue today!
Hopefully we get to all start doing that together!


----------



## mrsverhey

I would have bought Christmas baby stuff too if I had found deals good enough :) I cant wait to all do hump day bump day photos :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Hump day bump day love it.
Doc checking thyroid and vitamin d levels.
Im getting bored waiting to ovulate lol x


----------



## Salembaby

Ckelly- I hope you get answers. I have hypothyroid and found out at my bloodwork with my 1st pregnancy. I didn't have any symptoms and just take synthroid every day. 

Scooby - I'm very sorry for the disappointment last month and excited for your new month!

MissMc- I have the sale xmas baby clothes too! They're irresistible! Sending happy thoughts your way :)


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, I'm hopping over from the march thread. We weren't planning on trying this month because I need surgery to have a fibroid out and figured this was a good month to do it to avoid a Christmas baby, but with my cycle being unpredictable and this one finally ending at 17dpo, I can't get time off work on such short notice for the surgery (it has to be done in the 1st 5 cycle days). So we're trying femara again and we'll see what happens. For now I'll pick my testing date as April 11. OH's birthday is Apr 15 so it would be nice to surprise him (and not have AF on his birthday...haha).


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh I feel so bad today like depressed but on the plus side I met Craig MacTavish with my son today so that was excitING. For those who don't know who he is he's a former NHL Player and the current GM of the Edmonton Oilers.


----------



## Ckelly79

Salembaby- thank you just want to feel human as apposed to a zombie
Drjo- welcome huni I really hope this month is your cycle and you get your BFP.
sweetmama- hope your feeling better today :)
Babydust to all x


----------



## Orglethorp

I always see people here on the TWW board talking about having dreams of being pregnant. Well, I just dreamt that I was dreaming about being pregnant!

In my dream, I dreamt about giving birth (which went amazingly quickly). When I woke up (in my dream) and went about my day, I ended up at the in-law's house and said something along the lines of "this may be a strange question, but are there any babies around here?" and when they said no, I said I'd dreamt about having a baby and it was so real I had to make sure they weren't being babysat for me at the moment. Then I woke up (for real) and realized _that_ had been a dream, and wondered why my awake-dream self didn't question why the baby had no name, Peter hadn't been there, and there had been no prep classes of any type in memory.

So weird!


----------



## Ckelly79

That's a crazy dream Orglethrop must of felt so real. Ive had a similar when i was pregnant with Oscar I woke up looking for him it felt so surreal still remember it now. :)


----------



## drjo718

So it turns out I probably won't be an April tester. In fact, there's a decent chance I won't be able to ttc til june. After talking to the fertility clinic today, they said my fibroid is significant in size and to not take more femara until after its out. Because of timing (or non-timeable characteristics) of my cycle, and needing to get FMLA through work for time off, I likely won't be able to have surgery til the beginning of may. I'm very sad about this. :(


----------



## Sweetmama26

drjo718 said:


> So it turns out I probably won't be an April tester. In fact, there's a decent chance I won't be able to ttc til june. After talking to the fertility clinic today, they said my fibroid is significant in size and to not take more femara until after its out. Because of timing (or non-timeable characteristics) of my cycle, and needing to get FMLA through work for time off, I likely won't be able to have surgery til the beginning of may. I'm very sad about this. :(

I'm so sorry to hear about this, hugs sweetie


----------



## MissMcCoy

drjo718 said:


> So it turns out I probably won't be an April tester. In fact, there's a decent chance I won't be able to ttc til june. After talking to the fertility clinic today, they said my fibroid is significant in size and to not take more femara until after its out. Because of timing (or non-timeable characteristics) of my cycle, and needing to get FMLA through work for time off, I likely won't be able to have surgery til the beginning of may. I'm very sad about this. :(


So sorry. Lots of love to you. 
x


----------



## MissMcCoy

Alright here we go. 

CD-1
AF has started. 

Sore and achy :/


----------



## Sweetmama26

MissMcCoy said:


> Alright here we go.
> 
> CD-1
> AF has started.
> 
> Sore and achy :/

Sorry about AF man hope it is better for you next month


----------



## MissMcCoy

Thanks sweet. 
Me too.


----------



## Ckelly79

Drjo im sorry your going through this. Please stay with us on the thread, so we can support you x
Sorry af got you missMcCoy fx for this cycle x


----------



## xxemmyxx

I was on the march thread, witch got me, I'm cd 3 now. I don't know when I will ovulate as I'm really irregular but I will update when I get my positive opk. Please can I join? I will probably be testing around the 16th April xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Emmy my lovely cause u can join us great to have you on the thread will put u down if date needs changing let me know. Good luck x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank u! We are moving house at the end of April so I will probably be a bit more distracted from TTC this month but I'm thinking that might be a good thing. I was so sure match was my month so I am gutted and a bit frustrated. But I am probably hormonal right now, my period came early on 11dpo!? And it's really heavy which is not normal for me. This afternoon I soaked through my knickers and jeans and I had changed my tampin about 2.5 hours before!!!! That has never happened to me before, I just suddenly felt wet and ran upstairs, luckily I was at home!! So embarrassing!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank goodness you were at home like you said Emmy. That happened to me last month then this month light and only had af for 2 days. Great distraction for you in April fx it your month x


----------



## skc22

Hi! Can you please out me down for around the 3rd? Thanks :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course sk22 welcome huni x


----------



## MissMcCoy

xxemmyxx said:


> I was on the march thread, witch got me, I'm cd 3 now. I don't know when I will ovulate as I'm really irregular but I will update when I get my positive opk. Please can I join? I will probably be testing around the 16th April xx


That's a lucky day to test! :) Its my birthday!


----------



## MissMcCoy

CD 2 for me.... 
So tired. So much cramping. Very heavy flow... This sucks. 
Body just hurts. This is the worst period ever! 
Cant wait to loose it for a good 9 months.


----------



## NavyLadybug

If this cycle is a bust then I'll be testing April 14th (I O on April 1st LOL), this cycle is nearly over so I'll let you know. Just put me as a "To Be Confirmed" for now :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

MissMcCoy said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I was on the march thread, witch got me, I'm cd 3 now. I don't know when I will ovulate as I'm really irregular but I will update when I get my positive opk. Please can I join? I will probably be testing around the 16th April xx
> 
> 
> That's a lucky day to test! :) Its my birthday!Click to expand...

I hope it brings us both some luck! Xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Just to add to the entertainment of it all, I think my son has slapped cheek! Anyone else's kids had this? He has a rash on both cheeks that looks just like google images for slapped cheek. He is only 14 months though bless him he just keeps getting ill, he had hand foot and mouth disease and a chest infection in the last couple of months. I think those bloody injections lower his immune system. I can't take him to the doctors till Monday but he is fine in himself at the moment, no other symptoms, just the red cheeks.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome navy lady bug be great to have you.
Emmy my 19mth old is the same always ill with something or other. Don't no much about slapcheek hope he gets better soon x


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all! Just thought I would check in. I'm 10DPO and have zero symptoms, only had slight cramping on and off since ovulation so not sure it's my cycle. AF due on Wednesday, is she arrives I'm going to start vitex on cd1. Anyone used Vitex to help them concieve? If so how much did you take?


----------



## Ckelly79

Hello hopefullyopto fx for you this cycle my last pregnancy I had no symptoms untill about 6 weeks. Can't offer advice on vitex but wishing you lots of luck and sending you babydust x


----------



## MissMcCoy

I have no knowledge on slapped sheet or vitex. :/ 
Sorry ladies. 

Hope your little guy just has a bit of a rash and is nothing too bad to deal with! 

Also baby dust all around this coming month!


----------



## Salembaby

Emmy - poor guy. Does he have a fever? I always coat my babies cheeks with aquafor when they get red but if he has a fever, good idea to get him to the doc. I'm so ready for warm weather and healthy babies!

MissMcCoy- I had a heavy period last month and my accupuncturist said that 48% of pregnancies don't progress and can cause the heavy flow. Let's get in the 52%!!

AFM - what's that stand for anyway? I'm cd8 and willing AF away. Seems like he longest period in history! DH leaves for travel cd 17 and FF has said i o'd cd19 the last 2 months but I ALWAYS get a +opk cd17. I'm running and drinking tea and water - to see if I can o earlier. If that's even possible!?

Happy weekend to all!


----------



## Ckelly79

I hope u ovulate early Salembaby. Im cd10 for me and im so moody lol my hubby won't bother coming near. Need to snap out of it it's going to be my fertile time soon lol .
Good luck everyone x


----------



## xxemmyxx

AFM = as for me

I took him to the walk in clinic just to be sure as the rash has got worse and is all over his body now. It's not slapped cheek, it's a viral infection (code for they don't really know what it is) but he doesn't have a high temperature and he is perfectly happy so I feel a bit less worried about it now. He has never been ill before and then he had his 12 and 13 month boosters and he hasn't stopped being ill since! It's probably a combo of the time of year and going to play group. I'm a teacher so I think I introduce quite a mix of germs to him that he has to build up his immune system to. 

What is vitex? 

I ironically have every symptom under the sun on cycles that end in AF and the the two times I got pregnant I had absolutely nothing out of the ordinary. Just cramps like period pain but no period so that's what made me take a test both times.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

xxemmyxx I really hope that no symptoms are a good sign 

Vitex (agnus catus) is a herb that can help with the balancing of hormones. As I don't ovulate regularly my hormones are out of whack because of my PCOS. I have heard so many good stories regarding it and if I don't get my BFP after this TWW then I will be starting it, just curious if anyone else has ever taken it and whether it has helped.


----------



## ttcin2012

Hello ladies. I posted once when this thread started and have been stalking it since then. I am still on my Feb-Mar cycle. I tested today 14 dpo and BFN. So joining this thread officially today. AF should start in 2-3 days so the April test date that you put down earlier (Apr 18) still stands....

Let's go get our April BFPs ladies!


----------



## ttcin2012

By the way does anyone know whether (and how) can I change my username?


----------



## Salembaby

I think I saw someone said they emailed the administrator to change their username.

Thanks for explaining AFM. These viruses are nasty! I hope he gets better today. I also don't get too many symptoms. I just remember with my first I was over a week late, had heavy bbs and finally got a BFP. 

I've read good things about vitex and that it may take time to kick in so it's worth a shot! B6 is also good for regulating cycles.


----------



## xxemmyxx

HopefullyOpto said:


> xxemmyxx I really hope that no symptoms are a good sign
> 
> Vitex (agnus catus) is a herb that can help with the balancing of hormones. As I don't ovulate regularly my hormones are out of whack because of my PCOS. I have heard so many good stories regarding it and if I don't get my BFP after this TWW then I will be starting it, just curious if anyone else has ever taken it and whether it has helped.

Oh I took some Agnus castus from holland and barretts when I was having super long cycles to try and regulate them, I wasn't ovulating regularly. I only took it for one cycle and I think you need to take it for at least 3 to see the affects but I don't know if it worked because in the end I took the contraceptive pill for 3 months to regulate my cycle and the first month I stopped taking that I fell pregnant. If I remember right you are only meant to take it up until you ovulate and not after?? I also tried royal jelly.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ttcin2012 lovely to have u.
Sorry been Mia this morning ladies had a slight emergency a friend needed me.
Hope you are all excited about are april thread and like ttc said lets get these april BFPs x


----------



## MissMcCoy

Salem that could explain the faint positive I had the day before. :/

CD3 and CD4 have been much nicer to me. Thank heavens! Those cramps almost killed me. I kept up on advil and Tylenol. 

April is just around the corner. Hope spring is a lucky time!!! Want this so bad. 

In the mean time im starting a body barre fitness class. So excited about it!


----------



## Ckelly79

Ladies I'm cd11 today had cramps today and slight bleeding when wiped today any thoughts could it be ovulation already my cycles are always on point 28 days ovulate 14th day ?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Ladies I'm cd11 today had cramps today and slight bleeding when wiped today any thoughts could it be ovulation already my cycles are always on point 28 days ovulate 14th day ?

Are you temping or doing opk's? Our bodies can change all the time, ovulation can be delayed or come early so it could come at any time really! I have no experience of ovulation bleeding have you ever had that?


----------



## danielle1984

Hi ladies! Going on 4th month ttc officially (ntnp since April 2014). 
Af just showed up and we are really hoping for this month or next month. I'm going to use OPK every day (2-3 times per day). Please send me those vibes ladies!

CKelly, I don't have a date yet. I'm really irregular and my LP seems to be short.


----------



## Emiloo

Please sign me up to 19th April just incase this cycle doesn't work!! Good luck ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Danielle i will add u to the date to be confirmed huni. Hi emiloo lovely to have you here will enter your date for you.
Good luck to you both x
Emmy I not currently temping etc trying not to put to much pressure on myself at moment usually get ovulation bleeding around 13/14dpo :/


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Welcome Danielle i will add u to the date to be confirmed huni. Hi emiloo lovely to have you here will enter your date for you.
> Good luck to you both x
> Emmy I not currently temping etc trying not to put to much pressure on myself at moment usually get ovulation bleeding around 13/14dpo :/

Ahh really? That's so cool that you can pin point your ovulation like that! Well maybe you are ovulating early this cycle? You could do an opk just to see or if you don't want to put to much pressure on then just do the baby dance a little earlier this month to make sure lol


----------



## Ckelly79

My thoughts exactly Emmy ive warned hubby it's that time to get jiggy withit lol x


----------



## xxemmyxx

My OH would love it if I told him it's time to get jiggly with it! I really struggle having sex enough since having my son I would love to get in bed and sleep!! And we have very little time alone as our son isn't the greatest sleeper, he wakes up usually in the early hours and comes in our bed (I know I swore I would never do that but I would do anything for sleep these days haha)


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies,lovely to see some familiar faces in here! Sign me up for the 14th please, witch got me today so I'm gonna go get me a Christmas baby instead :) Good luck to everyone this month!!


----------



## RubyRainbows

Hi - I will be testing April 12th - Thanks!


----------



## kariss

Can I join please? Following MC last month I'll be testing April 2nd :thumbup: I figured that would be 6 + weeks since start of and 4+ since end of bleeding. I have long cycles anyway (from BC) longest was approx 45 so figured my best bet is to wait it out and with average person waiting 4-6 weeks after MC..
Anyway haha 2nd April please :winkwink:


----------



## flowergirl7

Hey ladies :) Hope everyone is doing well. Trying to get the hang of the cheap OPKs I bought and trying to temp every morning. That's been a little hard with LO. I'm pretty sure I ovulate around CD 13 or 14 but I've never pinpointed it. I'm on CD 9 with a 25 day cycle. 

CKelly - you made me laugh about the gettin jiggy with it comment. :)


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well its official I'm on this thread trying. This is our 8th cycle and I'm hoping last because I really want to get pregnant. I'm over it already lol... CD 1 for me so I'll be starting testing likely the 9th or 10th


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hi sweetmama sorry the witch got you! I hope you get your bfp this cycle xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning you lovely lot.
Welcome kakae, rubyrainbows and Kariss I will add your dates for you.
Lots of luck for april BFPs x
Sorry af got you sweet mama fx april is your month x
Emmy the getting jiggy seduction dance fell flat lol he fell asleep looks like tonite i will have to step it up a gear.
Baby dust lovelies xx


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi sweetmama, sorry the witch got you Fx for a Christmas sticky bean next month. CKelly sorry the seductive dance didn't work  OH can be so unsympathetic sometimes :D

AFM I'm 12DPO but feeling out this month, no symptoms apart from cramping which is usual for AF and bloating but I think that's down to the mint tea I drink and the amount of eggs I consume daily... 0.0


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Morning you lovely lot.
> Welcome kakae, rubyrainbows and Kariss I will add your dates for you.
> Lots of luck for april BFPs x
> Sorry af got you sweet mama fx april is your month x
> Emmy the getting jiggy seduction dance fell flat lol he fell asleep looks like tonite i will have to step it up a gear.
> Baby dust lovelies xx

Whaaaaat! Your hubby doesn't know how lucky he is!! Haha my OH would be doing air punches if he got the chance to bd! I am such a bad wife! lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Sweet mamma have my fingers crossed for u huni.
Emmy he literally cracked up laughing at me and my attempts we ended up to busy laughing but ive warned him tonight is on and winked at him he. Not sure whether he looked scared lol x


----------



## victoria1987

I think I will be testing on 1 April. Just realised that if it is positive I can tell DH and he will think I am pulling an April fools joke. Too funny!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Victoria oh yes didn't think of that lol.
Good luck huni x


----------



## blinker86

Jumping in here, as I wasn't fortunate enough to get a BFP this last cycle. I'm currently only on CD03, but I will definitely be testing in April and hoping to give myself a BFP for my birthday, which is April 20th. Looking forward to following along with everyone in the meantime!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi blinker lovely to have u here joining us I will put you on our date to be confirmed let me know when you will be testing.
Good luck huni x


----------



## NavyLadybug

I won't be in this one :cry: DH is going out on the ship for a month or so (He's USN) so we won't be catching the next two eggs in April (1st and 29th)


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry ladynavybug that must be so hard. Please stick around and chat with us we are here to support u x


----------



## NavyLadybug

Ckelly79 said:


> So sorry ladynavybug that must be so hard. Please stick around and chat with us we are here to support u x

I was scheduled to start Clomid next month too, but thats on hold as well now. Thank you for the support


----------



## victoria1987

Curious as to how you ladies all feel about having a Christmas baby? I can see the benefits (cuddly little newborn in such a festive time, great Christmas present), but also the downsides too. If I conceive this month I would be due 10 December and my DS will be 14 months so I worry a little that his first "real" Christmas might not be great. Last year he was only 3 months old so he was just kind of there and if I have a week or two old newborn this year I can't imagine I will have much energy for making it special.


----------



## NavyLadybug

My sister was born Xmas Eve and my Uncle the day after Xmas, really didn't change much at either time (granted one was before my time lol) My brother is only 14 months older than my sister and it didn't really change much for him on Xmas.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Victoria, tbh I'm happy to have a baby whatever month, we got married just after christmas a its a rather special time for us. I appreciate your situation in terms of making it special for your first little one but equally I imagine you can make it special no matter how new the second little one is. I would try not to dwell on when a baby will be due or conceieve as I'm sure your aware pregnancies can be unpredictable (not that I have had one mind you) but equally cycles can be off a little hear and there. Personally I can't wait to get my BFP one day (sooner rather than later) and of that means a Christmas baby then I'm happy :)


----------



## trea0025

I'd like to join as well. Plan to test April 11th.

If I get pregnant this cycle I will be due Dec 21st. I'm fine with a Christmas baby. My DS was 13 months at Christmas last year, and barely knew what was going on. I don't think having a newborn will ruin Chistmas in any way for your DS, Victoria. Quite the opposite, in fact. I think he will be thrilled to have a new little brother/sister for Christmas! What better present is there than that?


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome trea0025 will add u huni good luck for april x
I see what your trying to say Victoria as my little boy was 4mths at his first christmas and 18mths the one just gone if im honest he was just so in awe of it all bless him so so excited about all the new toys he barely moved from the same spot all day surround by half of the toys he hadn't opened as he loved the very first gift.
Im sure when the time comes you will have enough energy to go round lovely :)

I would love a December baby what a lovely Christmas present for the family x


----------



## blinker86

I feel like I've waited to start TTC for so long based on other things happening in my life that any time is a welcome one for me at this point! The only thing I wanted to avoid was being super huge and hot in the summer, but at this rate, I won't have to worry so much about that.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Sweet mamma have my fingers crossed for u huni.
> Emmy he literally cracked up laughing at me and my attempts we ended up to busy laughing but ive warned him tonight is on and winked at him he. Not sure whether he looked scared lol x

Haha it sounds like you two have fun xx


----------



## enmaree

Testing April 9th!


----------



## Dani88

Please add me. I will be testing on April 1st... hopefully I will be able to tell my Husband by Easter that I'm pregnant and that we will have a healthy baby by Christmas. This is my 6th cycle. Fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## scoobydrlp

My first was a Christmas baby, her due date was actually Christmas day but was born the 27th. I would love another Christmas baby, the time of year doesn't make much difference to me. I'm not getting any younger, so the sooner the better for me!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Enmaree and Dani88 I have added your dates good luck for april x


----------



## xxemmyxx

My first was born January 15th so I was heavily pregnant over Christmas and I loves it! Such a lovely time of year to be big and cosy and relaxing haha! I do totally understand how it would be hard with another small child because this last Christmas just gone my son was almost 1 and I was running around doing all sorts getting his first Christmas to be perfect and it was all about him but in the same respect he would have been just as happy if I had a newborn and just did none of that! Personal preferences really. Xx


----------



## Lost7

I'm going to join. 
I'm unsure of my testing date as yet because my beta still hasn't quite yet returned to negative. I'm hoping for a rainbow. I will probably be testing the end of April, but I will keep you informed.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lost7: sorry for your loss. Is there a reason why you have lost so many? I hope you don't think I am being nosey and you don't have to say. Just wondered if you had had any investigations? I have lost aswell so I can imagine how hard it is loosing so many xx


----------



## Lost7

xxemmyxx said:


> Lost7: sorry for your loss. Is there a reason why you have lost so many? I hope you don't think I am being nosey and you don't have to say. Just wondered if you had had any investigations? I have lost aswell so I can imagine how hard it is loosing so many xx

Thanks hun. I've begged and begged for investigations but because I've not had 3 in a row - they won't do anything! :(


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lost7 my lovely I have my fingers firmly crossed for u. Good luck x


----------



## Lost7

Thank you CKelly. Fingers crossed for us all. x


----------



## Desiree1694

April 16th will be my testing date


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Desiree I have added your date for you. Good luck huni x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lost7 said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Lost7: sorry for your loss. Is there a reason why you have lost so many? I hope you don't think I am being nosey and you don't have to say. Just wondered if you had had any investigations? I have lost aswell so I can imagine how hard it is loosing so many xx
> 
> Thanks hun. I've begged and begged for investigations but because I've not had 3 in a row - they won't do anything! :(Click to expand...

So have you had successful pregnancies in between the losses? I just kinda assumed from your signature that you have lost 8? It breaks my heart, TTC is so hard and mc is just awful! It seems crazy that some women really have a lot of "bad luck" as the doctors would put it. It can't just be that surely! 

Fingers crossed for your rainbow this April xx


----------



## tankel

Hi can I join? I already feel late to this thread and it isn't even April yet. I'm just about due to O. I hope I can keep from poas until April 4th


----------



## Ckelly79

Hello Tankel I will add your date for you. I will be 1dpo tomorrow and so need to do the baby dance tonight just to Makesure I gave it my all lol.
Good luck huni x


----------



## mrsverhey

So glad to see so many new names to the thread and so many from March Im excited to go through this with so much support! 

Ckelly you better BD to night nothing wrong with covering all your bases right? I mean it really cant hurt to have more than enough love :)

AFM: I never in my whole life have wanted AF to show so bad I am currently CD 42 and have two more days of the med that is supposed to make her show I feel like time is just waisting away waiting for her I could have already been in the tww if she would have showed on time but here I sit waiting ughhh I hate this part!!!


Well good luck lots of prayers and baby dust to all of us!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Mrsverhey I really hope she shows soon we need you back in the running.
Im so on it tonight lol can't wait for the tww ..... X


----------



## LadyElle

Can I join for April 13th? I'm gonna try hard not to give in and test before then. I drove myself nuts this month testing from 7dpo just to see bfns. I think I stressed myself into having a late period. Hoping April is my month. A first child would be a fantasic Christmas gift for me and DH. Do you ladies have any suggestions on what reasonably priced ovulation sticks to purchase? And is temping something I should absolutely do? I'm very new to all of this. Any suggestions are appreciated. <3


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh this AF is doing a number on me CD3 and it sucks. Good luck to all you ladies.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi lady Elle welcome to the april thread.
Personally I don't temp however I do know a lot of others do and find it useful.
I have in the past used opk I got them from Amazon you get a big bunch for a few quid.
Good luck this month huni fx for x


----------



## xxemmyxx

I use the clearblue dual ovulation tests, the detect oestrogen and LH. I never had any luck with the cheap amazon ones but loads of ladies do! My clearblue ones are so expensive though!! £21 a pack and I used 2 packs last month as I didn't ovulate till cd26!! I don't know when to start testing this month? I could ovulate earlier and so don't want to miss it so I think I'm going to have to buy another pack of tests!! When would you ladies start? I have irregular cycles but recently they have been 35-37 days long.


----------



## Ckelly79

Do you temp Emmy as they may help you to pinpoint when best to start :)


----------



## bxsr

Hi everyone, I should be testing around the 14th.


----------



## tankel

I used to have 35 day cycles before my mc, I would start testing around cd 10.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Bxsr date has been added for you. Good luck x


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies!

I think I'll be joining this thread. AF isn't here yet so there's still a teeny tiny chance that I'm not out for March but I'm not getting my hopes up...

I did some calculations and if AF shows up tomorrow or Friday, my O date will be around 10 April (I O around CD22) and that puts due date at 1 January 2016 :flower:

Anyone else want a new year baby? :haha:

If AF shows this weekend then I'll be testing around the 24th of April.


----------



## Ckelly79

Eelse welcome to our thread I will put you down as date to be confirmed now and will change it for you once you know where u are at. Fx crossed for you huni to get your New Years bundle x


----------



## Ckelly79

Whose ovulating this Friday? Solar eclipse could be a good omen;)


----------



## mrsverhey

I have no clue how any of this temping stuff works it say I o'd on CD 34 which is what I think imposible as I have to use an Ovidrel trigger shot which happend on CD 12 so the latest I would have O'd is CD 14 Ughhh I just want to start my period and have a baby is that too much to ask?
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MissMcCoy

Ive been gone for a bit... just waiting on O... 
CD 7 now... 24 days till testing! Ha...


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe mrsverhey i know what you mean it's not too much to ask surely?
Miss McCoy hi lovely not too long and your back in the tww ;) x


----------



## AngelOb

I think I'm going to be joining this thread. I feel out this month despite the small chance yet. Can you put me down as to be confirmed and once AF shows I'll let you know my test day?


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome angelob I will do that for you my lovely.
Still time yet though have my fingers crossed for you that I have to remove it ;) x


----------



## mom2pne

Can you add me for testing April 12th. I hope it brings me good luck as that is my oldest son's 21st birthday.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome mom2pne I hope you get your bfp this cycle. Los of baby dust x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Do you temp Emmy as they may help you to pinpoint when best to start :)

No I don't temp, I tried once but cus I am up in the night with my son I either forgot to take my temp or it was crazy when I did it cus I hadn't been asleep. I think I read you need to have been asleep for at least 3 hours before you take it? My sons sleeping is better now so maybe I could try it again. I need to look at my taking charge of my fertility book again to refresh my memory!


----------



## mom2pne

Thank you! I am very nervous about getting a bfp and then miscarrying it as the last time I was due in December I did miscarry at almost 8 weeks.


----------



## Ckelly79

Emmy maybe give it another go hun least now you may have some idea when your in the running for ovulation. 
Mom2pne sorry for your loss lovely stick with us on here we will support you in your journey x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Today is a really bad day, I'm very moody, my BF is gone to help his oldest son's mother shovel her alley and he's sick, then on top of all that his youngest son's mom whom is a nutbar emails him all this b.s trying to play off like we're the bad guys. I can't wait for all the court to do with custody for his youngest to be over. She drives me up the wall trying to act like it should go back to the way it was when we first met how he'd stay weekends there once a month until she gets pissed off by something she thinks I've done and cuts all contact with him again. So my stress levels are super high... Sorry for the rant just feeling right nasty today because of it.


----------



## mom2pne

Sweet mama I am sorry for all the drama with your bf's baby mamas! I hope the custody get sorted out! I have a friend whose husband finally got custody a year ago because his son's mom literally dropped him off and then only called like 2 times out of a whole year.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry your going through a bad time sweetmama I honestly know how you feel ive spent the last 3 years in similar situations.
Keep strong lovely x


----------



## Sweetmama26

mom2pne said:


> Sweet mama I am sorry for all the drama with your bf's baby mamas! I hope the custody get sorted out! I have a friend whose husband finally got custody a year ago because his son's mom literally dropped him off and then only called like 2 times out of a whole year.

Wow that's insane, the youngest baby's mom wouldn't let him see his youngest son for 7 months in November 2013 5 of which she was completely radio silent and would not respond to a single message, after finding out we went to Boston for 4 days, harassed me on facebook because of it, then she ended up letting him see his son again in June 2014. From June to August he saw him a total of 4 times then in August she told him he was never allowed to see his son again because she saw me walking up main street of my hometown where she currently lives and where I met my boyfriend. He wasn't even with me at the time, she ended up facebook messaging him that night to bitch him out over it and tell him he could no longer see his son.



Ckelly79 said:


> Sorry your going through a bad time sweetmama I honestly know how you feel ive spent the last 3 years in similar situations.
> Keep strong lovely x

She's just so crazy, she threatened to kill my son, myself, herself and their child over B.S. Like and she wonders why we want custody of the youngest. She says stuff like if their son has autism she won't love him because in her exact words "Those kids are fckin ******s and Fcked up" like what kind of a mom says stuff like that? It just makes me so sad. And now her excuse for not being able to agree to a set time of One month on, One month off (it's the only amount of time my boyfriend can foresee being acceptable because of how much time he's lost and the travel involved etc.) is that she NEEDS her son. And she just is like we can go back to you coming here to visit him because I don't TRUST you. Excuse you lady but this isn't about you, it's about that child and the best for him. Not to mention she says I contribute to the stress of their situation because I disrespect her and talk negatively to her, which is funny because I don't even talk to her unless she has messaged me first and I certainly don't talk to my boyfriend about her because she creates stress for me and that creates stress for our relationship.

Gahh so sorry ladies, this is just a really touchy subject for me lol. I hate baby mama drama.


----------



## mrsverhey

Yikes Sweetmamma sounds like the poor little guy needs to remain with you and your bf permenatly and she can do the travel and make the visits sounds like all he is to her is a meal ticket! I work in a childrens hospital and I see so much of that it just makes me sick. To think these women can have babies left and right be piss poor mothers and I cant have one! I hope and pray that justice is served and that little boy gets the love and help he needs cause God knows after having a EGG DONOR like her and being in such terrible situations that he is going to need some emotional help! Please dont be sorry for venting here that is what we are for support!!! All of this affects ttc so better out than in and what better place to share than a place that is here to support each other!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ckelly79

Totally agree mrsverhey:)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Sorry to hear what you are going through sweetmamma, it's so difficult when you can see a solution but not be in a position to action it. I hope things improve soon :(

Afm I think I can count myself in the April showers group, temp dipped today as well as some spotting. So I think AF will show her ugly head in full force tomorrow... Meh


----------



## Sweetmama26

mrsverhey said:


> Yikes Sweetmamma sounds like the poor little guy needs to remain with you and your bf permenatly and she can do the travel and make the visits sounds like all he is to her is a meal ticket! I work in a childrens hospital and I see so much of that it just makes me sick. To think these women can have babies left and right be piss poor mothers and I cant have one! I hope and pray that justice is served and that little boy gets the love and help he needs cause God knows after having a EGG DONOR like her and being in such terrible situations that he is going to need some emotional help! Please dont be sorry for venting here that is what we are for support!!! All of this affects ttc so better out than in and what better place to share than a place that is here to support each other!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


I whole heartedly agree with you, she didn't even start feeding him solid food till 18 months then tells my boyfriend that his son is only in 12 month clothing... :dohh::dohh: I can't even


----------



## flowergirl7

Sorry you have to deal with that sweetmama. That's so sad.


----------



## Ckelly79

2dpo feel like pooh. Full of cold. Anyone else in tww ?


----------



## tankel

Im in the TWW. 1 dpo. BBS are starting to feel a bit tingly. thats normal for me though :thumbup:


----------



## mrsverhey

Sweetmamma that I cant decide if that is more heartbreaking or angering so I think I will settle for both that women should not be allowed to have children!! 

Ckelly I hope you start feeling better soon maybe this is a good sign? I hope your not really coming down with an illness cause that is never any fun. Hugs to you and hoping you feel better soon! :hugs:

AFM: CD44 and at this rate Im going to not be able to test in the April thread if AF dont hurry up and show! I finished all of my meds to force her visit yesterday. My Dr. says it can take up to a week after the last pill before she arrives so if I calculate that out I should see her by March 26 which would put O around April 9 with a possibility of testing on April 23 and a due date of December 31 hmmm NYE baby that could be a fun way to start the new year!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

mrsverhey I hope AF gets to you when she is meant to. It's weird to think that we wish she will turn up sometimes. My last cycle was 54 days, are yours ever regular? I also have PCOS.


----------



## mrsverhey

HopefullyOpto said:


> mrsverhey I hope AF gets to you when she is meant to. It's weird to think that we wish she will turn up sometimes. My last cycle was 54 days, are yours ever regular? I also have PCOS.

I also have PCOS but I go in spurts I will have to use provera to start then I will have like a 28 day cycle then next will come on its own its like 32 days then a 35 day cycle and then nothing till I take provera again :( Its so frustraiting! It gets hard cause I feel like my body is just taking its sweet ole time and Im over here like hey your not getting any younger lets get it together already!


----------



## Salembaby

Absent AF is beyond frustrating! I send regular cycle vibes to you who are waiting for her. 

sweet mama- you've got your hands full! You will be an awesome mommy to one of your own that's for certain!

AFM: I've had some light pink cm which I've never had before!? I got a blinker smiley on advanced opk this am so time to start bding through Monday when DH leaves town. I'll join you in the 2ww sometime next week...


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi all I too hope you get af soon huni.
Sweetmama hang in there lovely.
Full of cold but cracking on as they say glad your in the tww too Tankel :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Mrsverhey I have never heard of provera? What's that for? I'm starting vitex this month as the shortest cycle I have had since BCP has been 40 days! Soo annoying, and yeah not getting any younger...


----------



## EastCoastMom

April 14th for me please....if I can hold off that long :D


----------



## mrsverhey

HopefullyOpto said:


> Mrsverhey I have never heard of provera? What's that for? I'm starting vitex this month as the shortest cycle I have had since BCP has been 40 days! Soo annoying, and yeah not getting any younger...


It is a med my dr prescribes whenever my periods decide to just not show up. Here is some info I took from online about it. 


Medroxyprogesterone (Prover) is a type of female hormone (progestin). This medication is similar to the progesterone that your body naturally makes and is given to replace the hormone when your body is not making enough of it. This medication has several uses. In women who are not pregnant and not going through menopause, this medication is used to treat abnormal bleeding from the uterus and to restore normal menstrual periods in women who have stopped having them for several months (amenorrhea).

Medroxyprogesterone is also used as part of combination hormone replacement therapy with estrogens to reduce menopause symptoms (e.g., hot flashes). Medroxyprogesterone is added to estrogen replacement therapy to reduce the risk of cancer of the uterus.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Eastcoastmum date has been added good luck huni x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Salembaby said:


> Absent AF is beyond frustrating! I send regular cycle vibes to you who are waiting for her.
> 
> sweet mama- you've got your hands full! You will be an awesome mommy to one of your own that's for certain!
> 
> AFM: I've had some light pink cm which I've never had before!? I got a blinker smiley on advanced opk this am so time to start bding through Monday when DH leaves town. I'll join you in the 2ww sometime next week...

MrsVerhey - She shouldn't really and that's why she's already lost one to Children's services and One the dad has full custody of and her supervised visitation and then there is the lil babe who really shouldn't be in her care. It angers and saddens me too.

Salembaby - Aww thanks, I already have one :) he's 6 and my little pride and joy. We struggle because he has undiagnosed as yet ASD and OCD, as well as ODD and ADHD but I wouldn't have it any other way, every milestone he reaches is a joy. I also have 2 that I gave up for adoption and a daughter who passed away 3 years ago this past January in Utero at 25.5 weeks gestation. So a rainbow baby and a true family with my boyfriend would be so nice. He's a great dad to his oldest child and I'd really like to make our family complete. So this situation just really rocks me to my core having to deal with that.

AFM CD 4 and not much to report. Hopefully this is my month though, gonna time it a lot better than I did before with the SME method :) Temping yesterday because my AF wasn't all the way gone and today I'll check for CM and CP and monitor symptoms :)


----------



## mrsverhey

Sweetmama I know the courts are a pain in the arse but one would think if she has already lost one child to Childrens Services it shouldnt be that difficult for your boyfriend to get full custody of the babe. However I know that what seems as an obvious no brainer to us is usually the longest most drawn out process with the court! Sorry about your loss wow 25.5 weeks a loss is always hard but I feel like it would be even harder to cope with that far along if you dont mind me asking and please dont be offened or feel like you have to answer cause you dont but do they know the reasoning for this to happen to your angel baby? Is it something you will have to worry about with your next pregnancie Im sure you will worry some cause how would you not but will there be reason to be extra concerned?:hugs:


----------



## Sweetmama26

mrsverhey said:


> Sweetmama I know the courts are a pain in the arse but one would think if she has already lost one child to Childrens Services it shouldnt be that difficult for your boyfriend to get full custody of the babe. However I know that what seems as an obvious no brainer to us is usually the longest most drawn out process with the court! Sorry about your loss wow 25.5 weeks a loss is always hard but I feel like it would be even harder to cope with that far along if you dont mind me asking and please dont be offened or feel like you have to answer cause you dont but do they know the reasoning for this to happen to your angel baby? Is it something you will have to worry about with your next pregnancie Im sure you will worry some cause how would you not but will there be reason to be extra concerned?:hugs:


No offense at all. She had Trisomy 18, which the docs say isn't hereditary or what not and sometimes the eggs have chromosome issues and some don't it was just luck of the unfortunate draw I guess. I went through a really hard time for about 18 months after it happened due to a very hard break up with her father a week after we lost her but now I am with someone who is so good to me. And I do worry that it may happen again but it's a risk I'm willing to take just to be blessed with a babe.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sweetmama so glad your with someone your treats you real good. Sorry for your loss I have my fingers tightly crossed that you get your BFP soon xx


----------



## mrsverhey

I have heard of that before. Thanks for sharing your story! Cant wait till we see our :bfp:


----------



## Sweetmama26

Me either. Thanks for being such supportive ladies


----------



## FabPop

Hi can I join u please, il b testing around the 20th xx


----------



## mrsverhey

Welcome Fabpop! Sorry March was a bust but this April group is pretty fun! Glad to have you!!


----------



## FabPop

Thank u, good luck ladies xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lovely will add you now x good luck :)


----------



## momNatasha

hello ladies. Ive just come across this thread and I'd like to join :) this tww really sucks.. I'm 7 dpo and I'll be testing soon. how early do you start testing?


----------



## mom2pne

momNatasha said:


> hello ladies. Ive just come across this thread and I'd like to join :) this tww really sucks.. I'm 7 dpo and I'll be testing soon. how early do you start testing?

The earliest I ever tested was at 11 dpo. I had gotten bfps 3 times, the first resulted in my last son and the other 2 I had miscarried. 

GL to you!


----------



## mrsverhey

momNatasha said:


> hello ladies. Ive just come across this thread and I'd like to join :) this tww really sucks.. I'm 7 dpo and I'll be testing soon. how early do you start testing?

I usually want to hold out and have terrible will power so I wind up testing around 9DPO I wish I had it in me to wait till 11 or 12 DPO though less heartbreak that way I think!


----------



## momNatasha

thanks ladies for your replies. I did test today just to make sure that the trigger shot was out of my system (I had iui done a week ago and trigger shot 9 days ago) so the shot is out of my system now because I got bfn...A couple of months ago the shot took 10 days to clear up...so its not always the same..I'll test this Saturday at 9dpiui..I was planning to hold on until 11dpiui but I don't think I can


----------



## mrsverhey

momNatasha said:


> thanks ladies for your replies. I did test today just to make sure that the trigger shot was out of my system (I had iui done a week ago and trigger shot 9 days ago) so the shot is out of my system now because I got bfn...A couple of months ago the shot took 10 days to clear up...so its not always the same..I'll test this Saturday at 9dpiui..I was planning to hold on until 11dpiui but I don't think I can

I have not done IUI yet but I do use a trigger shot every month I usually test that out to be sure I had the same thing one month it was like ten days and last month it was 5 weird that it can very so much.


----------



## momNatasha

mrsverhey said:


> momNatasha said:
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for your replies. I did test today just to make sure that the trigger shot was out of my system (I had iui done a week ago and trigger shot 9 days ago) so the shot is out of my system now because I got bfn...A couple of months ago the shot took 10 days to clear up...so its not always the same..I'll test this Saturday at 9dpiui..I was planning to hold on until 11dpiui but I don't think I can
> 
> I have not done IUI yet but I do use a trigger shot every month I usually test that out to be sure I had the same thing one month it was like ten days and last month it was 5 weird that it can very so much.Click to expand...

I didn't test before today, so I'm not sure when the shot exactly left my system, but at least I know now that its gone..
this is my first iui..we moved to iui after 13 cycles trying to conceive naturally but in vain,,,although I have a 3-year-old son whom I conceived naturally on cycle one!!! SO conceiving is really "weird" .


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi ladies please forgive my ignorance but what is a trigger shot?


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck momnatasha :) and welcome to the thread x
HopefullyOpto so glad you asked that question I too would like to know ;)


----------



## Sweetmama26

I believe a trigger shot is a shot they give you when you are doing invitro and IUI to make you ovulate so you know exactly when and they don't miss the egg. At least from my understanding of following women who are ttc and doing ivf/iui on YouTube. But someone else can correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## skc22

Well I'm in the TWW now, I ovulated late last night and I think we are more than covered with enough BDing. I hate the TTW soooo much. I have a good feeling this month!


----------



## kakae

Hey ladies, I moved over from March when I started spotting. AF never eventuated and I took this today (not fmu unfortunately). I swear I see a faint line in real life, what do you all reckon? I'm not a seasoned line see-er :haha:


----------



## EElse

I see a line kakae! Hope it gets darker if you take one in two days or so!

Ckelly, you can put my date for the 24th of April. Started spotting this morning so I'm officially joining this thread... LOL

Good luck everyone and may we see even more :bfp: here than we have on the March thread (which is still going great!)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Kakae there is most definately a line there! Fx crossed for you. When you say AF never materialised do you mean it was just spotting or only for a day?


----------



## momNatasha

Sweetmama26 said:


> I believe a trigger shot is a shot they give you when you are doing invitro and IUI to make you ovulate so you know exactly when and they don't miss the egg. At least from my understanding of following women who are ttc and doing ivf/iui on YouTube. But someone else can correct me if I'm wrong

Yes a trigger shot is an hcg injection that triggers ovulation 36 to 40 hours after taking it. They use it in iui procedures to time an iui before, during, or after ovulation. Even if you ovulate on your own (like I do) most drs would have you take that shot.. many people would also have this trigger shot just to time intercourse so they make sure theyve not missed ovulation since this injection is far more accurate as to when ovulation happens than opks which might tell you what day you ovulate but not what time of day (in hours). Hope i was clear enough to make you learn what trigger shot is :)


----------



## momNatasha

kakae said:


> Hey ladies, I moved over from March when I started spotting. AF never eventuated and I took this today (not fmu unfortunately). I swear I see a faint line in real life, what do you all reckon? I'm not a seasoned line see-er :haha:
> 
> View attachment 853441

 Kakae there is definitely a line there. I can see it:)


----------



## skc22

I can see the line too! Good luck :)


----------



## kakae

HopefullyOpto said:


> Kakae there is most definately a line there! Fx crossed for you. When you say AF never materialised do you mean it was just spotting or only for a day?

Oh Yay!!! I'm so glad you all can see it! I felt like I was going crazy! :haha:

Yeah I thought I was out as I had slight brown blood when I wiped one day and then the next I had a bit of red in the morning so assumed af was on her way but then nothing more until the next day when I had more brown blood when I wiped. I must have implanted late? as I am two days late for af now


----------



## kakae

Thanks ladies, I swear March and April must be lucky months for ttc... good luck to you all this month

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Of cause Eelse no problem Kakae I think I see a line too :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Skc22 would you like a date adding ;) x


----------



## xxemmyxx

https://www.bellybelly.com.au/conception/two-week-wait-activity-list#.VDxpd_ldVps

Some advice for those already in the two week wait :haha:


----------



## Ckelly79

Fabulous Emmy love this :)


----------



## skc22

Ckelly79 said:


> Skc22 would you like a date adding ;) x

I'm already down for the 3rd I think :) I will be testing waaaay before but AF is due then :thumbup:


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh yes of course u are sorry ;) fingers crossed for u huni x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone! cd1 for me! Would like to join! Can't confirm testing date until I O since I am irregular! Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome borr.dg.baby fx crossed for this cycle x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good morning. I would like to join as well. I believe AF showed up yesterday. (Light spotting I was hoping was IB, but doubtful of that now). I will be testing on the 21st.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome teacher lynn will add you now. I hope u get your BFP this cycle :) x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Welcome to the new ladies!

AFM: Ugh I'm going to kill my boyfriend as of late, he's sick and being an irritating whiny annoyance. I'm not feeling the greatest either but at least I can get myself together not to be a douchey douche. CD6 for me, and all I can do is hurry up and wait. I'm going to start peeing on OPKs tomorrow I think.


----------



## ksybr10

Hi everyone! Coming over from the march thread. Not exactly sure of my date that I will be testing due to the fact that I'm so irregular, I will have to get back to you on that!

Hopefully this month is as good as last month! Currently on CD 4 with AF.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sweetmama, that is so funny! Men are such babies. My husband is the same way; when he had a cold you would have thought he had a terminal illness the way he was acting.


----------



## ksybr10

Oh and I finally went to amazon and bought OPKS in bulk, so excited. Should be arriving today. I'm going to start testing as soon as AF is over because for some reason I feel as if I'm O'ing earlier then I think I am.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome ksybr10 will put you down as date to be confirmed huni good luck.
Sweetmama my hubby always thinks men feel worse then women he knows by "the look" I don't buy it anymore. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## blinker86

Ckelly, can you go ahead and move me to the 12th as my testing date? I'm really annoyed that AF has stuck around longer than usual, but I should O around the 1st and will do my best to hold out until the 12th to POAS!


----------



## Ckelly79

No problem Blinker x I no longer poas before af due now as I like the feeling I get no knowing u sort of get to day dream that little bit longer ;) 
Good luck x


----------



## blinker86

I know what you mean! Last cycle I was so close to just not testing at all and the day I decided to do so, AF arrived an hour later. I was so mad!


----------



## Salembaby

Welcome to the thread new friends! 

AF is the ultimate letdown. I hope you all find CKelly and this group as uplifting as I do! Now please excuse me while I lure my donor in to my den of baby lust!


----------



## Ckelly79

Love your post Salembaby. Enjoy ;)


----------



## mrsverhey

Salembaby said:


> Welcome to the thread new friends!
> 
> AF is the ultimate letdown. I hope you all find CKelly and this group as uplifting as I do! Now please excuse me while I lure my donor in to my den of baby lust!

You crack me up Salem!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## mom2pne

Salem baby lol

I am on cd 3 and wish it was next weekend as I should O sometime between next Saturday and Monday. 

I've been making sure to take my prenatal vitamin with DHA every day. I even am taking a cranberry supplement as that is supposed to make my vagina girl sperm friendly as I really would love to finally have a girl. I am jealous of my siblings as they all have girls and I'm even jealous of my husband's brother as he has a step daughter and is expecting another daughter in May. I have always wanted to give my husband his daddy's little girl, but I think they are the ones I have miscarried. So I am trying to do everything I humanly can do to prevent another miscarriage. 

Sorry about the rant there! I know some of you are still trying for number 1.


----------



## Ckelly79

Rant away lovely that's what we are here for.
My hubby has 5 boys I would love if we had a little girl too :)


----------



## mom2pne

How is the weather by all of you and where are you? 

I'm in Janesville, Wisconsin, USA and it is 55 degrees Fahrenheit and sunny.


----------



## NavyLadybug

DHs orders changed AGAIN, he gets to stay through the next cycle so I'm back in! I'm testing April 15th!


----------



## Ckelly79

Fantastic news navy ladybug good luck this cycle x
Mum2pne im in uk on the norfolk Coast and it's cold ;)


----------



## Ella10

AF just delivered a gift. Im out this month so I suppose I'll be testing next month now hah. Around 18th. Would bring me a true christmas baby haha dec 24. Not my first choice of a birthday month for a baby but I will obviously take a little blessing anytime :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Ella10 I have added youe testing date. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## kakae

I'm back in for April, I've had bright red bleeding today so I'm guessing I've had a mmc. Christmas babies here we come :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Good morning Kakae so sorry to hear that huni, bare in mind though sometimes people do have a small amount of bleeding around their af time. We are here to support you x


----------



## kakae

Yeah its more than a small amount. Will see what happens I'm the next couple of days though :)


----------



## Ckelly79

In my prayers Kakae keep us updated :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good morning. My spotting became officially AF this morning, so can I please change my testing day to the 25th? I'm not testing this month until a day after AF arrives.


----------



## Ckelly79

All changed for you Teacherlynn good luck for april x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Thanks so much! Now I can spend three boring weeks waiting to O lol but in the meantime I'm sure I will see lots of BFPs once April hits! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Can I be added I am testing April 4th.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome EmilieBrianne will add u now. Good luck x


----------



## wantmore

Hello to all the new people! Good luck to all! 

I have been waiting on O and it might have happened today! Fingers are crossed for a temp spike tomorrow. I had some spotting about 2 days ago with some cramps. My temp drop this morning, I've had some aches in the lower abdomen, and I have an increase in ewcm. I am ready to get on with the tww! I didn't get any of the opks. In Japan, you have to have a "prescription" for them and they are expensive. $50 for 12 sticks.


----------



## Ckelly79

Great want more then the countdown begins to POAS, symptom spotting etc ...... Why oh why do we do it to yourselves. We love it ;)


----------



## Ckelly79

How's is everyone?
Currently 4/5 dpo weird sensation in boobs.
Get my test results tomorrow to check thyroid and vit D :)


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi thought it would check in, I'm cd4 and AF is almost done. I didn't ovulate till cd40 last time so I hope with vitex that comes further forward. 
So CKelly how long can you hold out before testing?


----------



## Ckelly79

I hope vitex works for you hun. Im not going to test untill af due on the 1st April ...... We will try lol


----------



## Chimpette

Hi ladies,

Can I join please..???

I think I'm 1dpo today, at least I think. Hoping to hold out testing until 2nd April, but I'm abit of a testaholic... LOL

Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course Chimpette will add your date for you. Good luck x


----------



## 324BBpower

Testing April 1st. 2nd month TTC, I'm trying not to be obsessive during this TWW. Peace and chillness for everyone. :)


----------



## ksybr10

CD 6 and AF has left the building. Since I'm irregular, I've began testing with OPKS now just in case I do indeed O early. I'm not filling in DH of my testing because he wants to just go with the flow and not be stressed about when we should BD. Will update on testing date when I figure my O into factor!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome 324BBpower I have added your date good luck, im hoping to take the same approach.
Kysbr10 no problem fx you get your BFP x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hi everyone :) can I please join? I'm hoping to test in on April third. I thought after a cp that my cycle was normal and thought I was in a 2ww already, but nope. I ovulated yesterday confirmed with a positive Opk. :) cm very much confirmed it too. 

I drove myself nuts in my just gone tww and pretty much exhausted my self. I'm definitely more chilled and rational now. Much to dh's delight. :) 

Sending positive vibes and lots of luck too. Bring on the Christmas puddings :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Amber glad you are in the tww, it can be such an anxious time, that's why I love these threads we keep eachother going. X


----------



## Lost7

Just an update from me, I still don't think my beta is negative as yet. I have a repeat beta tonight. Not sure when I will ovulate after this.


----------



## flowergirl7

Finally got my cross hairs on FF. I'm 3 dpo today. Now it's time to think every little thing is related to pregnancy or implantation &#128512; we used preseed and smep plan and it lined up perfect. Not much else we could do any better. Hope 'll you ladies are doing well!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lost7 I hope your beta results give you the 0 your waiting for this evening.
Then you can look forward. We are all here to support you on your journey.
Flowergirl glad to see your in the tww. Im already winding myself up symptom spotting 6 dpo and my boobs are achy and weird lol.
It's two weeks of madness I tell u. Good luck x


----------



## wantmore

I didn't get the temp spike I was hoping for but maybe tomorrow!? I have had some killer back pain today! &#128533; My temp went from 36.18 - 36.07 - 36.18. The 36.07 is the lowest my temp has been this month cycle. My face broke out today so maybe I ovulated today. :shrug: I guess we will wait and see. 

Anyone else have bad back pain when ovulating? I haven't ever had pain until a couple of months ago. I'm 29... Am I getting old!? :haha:


----------



## rochelleaimee

I would like to join this as well. Praying for the best christmas gift , EVER. Ovulated 3/22, going to test on April 1st !!!


----------



## flowergirl7

ckelly hopefully the weird boob thing is a good sign for you! Lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Wantmore I always get back ache at ovulation point doesn't last long though.
Welcome Rochelleaimee will add your date. Hope you get your gift.
Flower girl I hope so been in agony all day :/ x


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: I'm a little late to the party - but can I join in?

I recognize a few of the testers this month and hi to anyone I don't know. I'm on cycle 14 TTC#2 (I'll hit the one year mark of ttc this month :cry: ) Endometriosis and my second cycle of IUI. We'll also be using this cycle to start preparations for IVF next cycle.


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course welcome KrissyB let me know your testing date lovely.
Good luck x


----------



## KrissyB

You can put me down for April 13th... although I might ask to be pushed back once we get closer :) Thanks!


----------



## Ckelly79

Done for you KrissyB x


----------



## Sweetmama26

Ugh so my FF took my temp away yesterday because I checked off illness, I was running a fever of 39 degrees Celsius so I'm not surprised but low and behold my opk was just about positive so I gotta jump on the BD train, yet my man is all sleepy and stuff so I don't know if I'll be able to tonight and we've only BD'd once this month really. BLECK!


----------



## Salembaby

Borr - welcome to the thread and I'm sorry for your loss. Or did you stop bleeding?

Wantmore- I'm hoping for that temp spike as well! I'm headed to US Thursday and planning to stock up on tests, that I hopefully won't need! That's crazy $$ for you!

Hopefullyopto- I hope you have a regular cycle and catch the eggie this month!

Flower, Rochelle, Ckelly- feeling positives from you and for you this tww! First BFPs for the month!!!

Krissy - I hope this is your cycle. It's a big move to do IVf and I have so many friends that got their BFPs that way!

Borr, teacherlynn - I was so hopeful for you on the March thread and am excited to have you on this thread. Let's make this our month for BFP!

Sweet mama- is beyond frustrating when men are tired and not cooperating! 

Ksybr- I don't fill in DH on the testing details. The 1st opk smiley I got I was jumping around the bedroom. . The look on his face was enough to tell me to dance around by myself next time. Haha

Blinker- the 12th is my bday!! Good luck!!

Mom2pne- I take those vitamins too! I hope they bring us girlies

Navy- yay for new orders and a month to get that BFP together!

Ella10- I'd take a baby anytime too! Xmas, New Years, tomorrow ..

AFM: DH left yesterday am and we managed to BD before he left for a week. I got my +opk yesterday so here's praying for my miracle. And a temp spike mañana.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sweetmama my hubby has those days round thhe fertile time maybe I should explain the importance of them days for us ladies but don't want him to fell under pressure and to feel is a chore. Hope you got in there ;)
Salembaby hope you caught your egg lovely fx for you.
Im have a feeling this will be a lucky thread x


----------



## Twinmum87

Hello, may I join you? Hope everyone is well :) in my first tww. Not sure I am in with a shot this cycle thou as I think i let the pressure and stress get to me and i had none of the signs of ovulation i usually get. Finding the tww much more relaxing than the run up to ov day!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Twinmum87 of course you can join. The ladies on this thread are lovely. Always there for advice support etc.
Fx you ovulate soon lovely if im honest I wonder sometimes if I do as some months I have no signs other months it's like a big show.
Good luck x


----------



## FabPop

Sorry tmi but I think af is finally coming to an end! I've won some cb digi opks on ebay, I find the ic's hard to read & don't think I sleep well enough to temp & these worked for me last time! Just hope they arrive in time!


----------



## Ckelly79

I really hope they arrive intime for you hun. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## FabPop

Thank u & u x


----------



## Chimpette

3 or 4 dpo today and have been having cramps in my belly yesterday and overnight. This morning nothing but have been peeing for England... hope this is a good sign LOL


----------



## Ckelly79

Sound like good symptoms to me Chimpette. Im roughly 6dpo full of cold pimples dry lips tired. Lotion like cm.
(So much for no symptom spotting from me lol)


----------



## Twinmum87

Fingers crossed for you chimpette :) and everyone else too of course! I had symptoms very early on with all 3 other pregnancies so thinking i will this time too. Can't believe I have gone from stressing out like crazy and feeling really down thinking i havnt ovulated to be being really relaxed and happy and excited to see if I start getting symptoms! I think I have gone crazy lol


----------



## Chimpette

Thank you ladies.

Good luck to us all. I hate 2ww's... haha


----------



## KrissyB

Lots of ladies in the TWW! FXed for lots of :bfp:s for all of you :dust:


----------



## ksybr10

I'm so glad I started testing early for the O. I'm on CD 8 and guess what? I have my first high blinking smiley. I'm also using the cheapies from amazon but havent had the chance to look at that yet. I had a feeling I o'd earlier then I thought.. just waiting on it now.


----------



## Ckelly79

That's great ksybr10 you will be in tww before u know it :)


----------



## ksybr10

Is it weird to ovulate really early like this? I mean I know I can have high fertility for several days, but.. only three days past AF.


----------



## Ckelly79

If im honest hun since being on the trying to conceive train ive learnt anything is possible so u most certainly be ovulating early.
Keep us posted on those smilies x


----------



## ksybr10

Will do. I have a bunch of cheap opk to try and back up CB opk so hopefully they match up when it's the right time.


----------



## mom2pne

I'd like to know about all of you. I'll start.

My name is Simone. I'm 41 and live in the USA (Wisconsin). I have been married to my husband,Chad 42, for over 18 years and we have been together for over 23. We have 5 boys 20, 18, 8, 8, and 5. We are really hoping for a girl and have been for a long time now. Lol I'm also a SAHM.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi simone 
Im claire 36 hubby 39 he has 21 & 17 year olds I have 14& 13 year old and we have 1 year old Oscar together.
Had someone turn up after we had been together a year stating my husband had fathered her child I asked for Dna as did he as he strongly denied IT even went to court she swore on oath about an affair. All the date set she came up with my husband wasn't even in the country or was with me :/ Still no further forward as she won't comply. So I think that's it for children ;)
Took us over a year to get pregnant with Oscar and a year to fall again then I misscarried and currently on 9th cycle since that.
Love these threads they keep me positive but I have decided to only try up until July this year. X


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi simone :)

I am sarah, I live in England. I am 27, OH is 28. My twins will be 7 in a few months and they are from my previous marriage. OH doesn't have any children of his own yet but he cares for my children as if they were.


----------



## mrsverhey

My name is Shanda I have been with my husband Scott for almost 11 years and married for 5.5 years he is my very best friend! We live in Michigan USA where we both were born and raised. We have been NTNP since about a year into our relationship and have been actively TTC for 6 years now. I have PCOS in the past with all of my meds and emotions and pcos I put on a ton of weight two years ago in July I had the gastric sleeve weight loss surgery and lost 120 pounds my Drs are very hopefull for me now to conceive so we are on our fifth cycle of Clomid 100mg with an Ovidrel trigger shot. For some reason this last cycle never ended and I am currently on CD 49 I finished ten days of provera to force aunt flo almost a week ago so if she isnt here by Thursday I am to call my Dr I dont know what they will do from there in the past any time I have taken Provera I had very good luck with it and started right away! I work in a childrens hospital on the oncology floor most days I love it but it is getting harder and harder emotionally to see so many kiddos and feel like I will never have my own. I may try to transfer to a different position eventually. Well with all of that being said if anyone else has any questions just ask I am an open book! Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## KrissyB

:wave: I'm 32, DH is 33, and our incredible DD (Amelia, "Mia") is 2.5 :) When we started trying for our DD we had no troubles at all and conceived on the first month even though I had irregular cycles. After DD was born my cycles regulated and last April we started TTC#2. A few months of NTNP and I started temping... to find I had short luteal phases (<9 days). Then I started getting REALLY painful periods. Turns out I had an cyst one ovary that they eventually diagnosed as an endometrioma. We tried a month of Clomid with my OB which was had a huge amount of side effects...so then we switched to an RE. All testing (bloodwork, HSG, DH's sperm counts) came back normal. We tried a few letrozole/intercourse cycles with progesterone supplementation, and are now trying IUI. But with the endo, my chances are pretty poor until we start getting into IVF, which we'll probably start in April.

Whew. Sorry that was long lol. Been a busy year.


Ck - that is CRAZY about your DH and the paternity thing. That lady sounds like such a nut job!


----------



## goddess25

Hi can you pop me into April 6 please. A Christmas baby would be just wonderful.


----------



## FabPop

Hi all, I'm 28 hubby is 26, we've been married 5 years :) We have a 4 yr old dd, 3 yr old ds & 10 month old ds.. 1st 2 were conceived 1st cycle, 3rd a little longer as was told I had pco & to lose weight, literally only lost half a stone & fell pregnant, this is 3rd cycle this time but they r very long & all over the place after pregnancy & b/feeding. One more baba will complete my beautiful family :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome goddess25 will add your date for you now. Good luck this cycle x


----------



## Twinmum87

Forgot to add, I am due 5th april :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Added for you Twinmum87 :)


----------



## Chimpette

Hi Everyone,

I'm 35 hubby is 34 we met when I went travelling round the world and he was the security guard in the hostel we stayed at in Fiji. We stayed in Fiji for 2 years and then moved back to the UK. We have been together for nearly 11 years and we have 3 gorgeous boys who are 6, 4 and 18 months.

We had 2 mmc one that we found out the day before xmas eve in 2009, the other in May 2010, both of which I had to have D & C's for. After doing some research as soon as I got my next BFP I started taking baby aspirin and who knows if that helped but along came our 2nd & 3rd son.

Happy to have you all to talk too!

P.S SS - Still getting cramps LOL, and ordered lots of those cheap pregnancy tests off ebay as I am a self confessed testaholic!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi all,

I'm 26 and my DH is 35, we have been married for 3 months now and it has been bliss :) we are trying got our first! I have been diagnosed with PCOS and have extremely long cycles which means we have only had 1/2 opportunities to catch the egg since TTC. I am slim and am not allowed to receive any help from the Dr unless I have been trying for at least a year (living in the UK sucks!) I started Vitex this cycle and take a few other herbal remedies to help. I have a relatively good diet with no dairy and the smallest amount of gluten and sugar.
So let's all have our fingers crossed for those April BFP's and some extra special christmas presents :D


----------



## NikTik

Hi all :hi: I'm 31 and my partner is 30. We've been together for nearly 11 years and have a 3 yr old DD.
We have been ntnp for 2 ish years, and decided last month to just go for it! I'm currently cd16 and waiting for ovulation. I have been charting my cycles since march 2014 but only just started testing with the cb digi monitor which worked first time using it with my DD! (After trying for over a year to conceive naturally) My cycle is usually around 28 days or so (but I have no idea when I actually ovulate) so I am due to test around the 6th April.
Fingers crossed we all get our BFP's soon :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hi my name is Lily, I am 25 and my DH is 35. We have been together for 7 years and married for almost 4. We have a 20 month old daughter and started TTC our second in January. I have pcos that had never affected my cycles before but caused insuline resistance which led to a lot of weight gain. With my pregnancy the insuline resistance went away and I have lost a lot of weight but with it came apparently really irregular cycles. We haven't been able to even BD on the right days and it's really hard for me to understand this since I've never had irregular cycles before. This month I am charting, using Opks, and being more attentive and hopefully we will BD when I stand a chance! :haha: if I don't get pregnant this cycle we will skip the next one due to the baby being born last week of December/first week of January. Since I will have a c section if I get preggo this cycle the baby will be due dec 25 but börn early/mid December so we are ok with that :) sorry I ramled!


----------



## mummof1

I should be testing on the 22nd which is my birthday ! Really hoping this will be the month :)


----------



## TeacherLynn

Howdy everyone! I'm Lynn. I'm 31 and my hubby is 34. We will hit our 10 year anniversary this July. We started TTC in November of 2013, however we came to a speed bump. My DH is not able to ejaculate during intercourse. We have spent the last year or so hoping for escapee sperms, but obviously that never happened and through research we discovered it probably never would. We began at home insemination last month using needless syringes. We are going to continue that for a year and see what happens. Last cycle we both got real sick around ovulation, so I'm excited to try again this cycle and not be sick. :)


----------



## trea0025

Hi everyone! DH and I have a 16-month-old son and are trying for #2. This is cycle #3, and my first time charting and using OPKs. Think I might try the SMEP. Feeling good that this is our month!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## kakae

Hey everyone! 
I'm Katie and I'm 34, my hubby and I have a three year old daughter and I have finally convinced hubby to have another :) our daughter was the first try (much to hubbys disappointment haha), this is our third month this time around. 

Baby dust to everyone, how wonderful would a Christmas baby be <3


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Nicktick and Mummof1 will add your dates now. 
Lovely intros ladies x


----------



## Ckelly79

We have 17 of us testing next week.
How is everyone feeling?
Any symptoms etc?
Babydust xx


----------



## Twinmum87

I often get headaches or feel a little queasy so unless i get the dizzyness i usuall get when pregnant with it too am will try not to think of it as symptoms lol! I don't test until right at the end of next week so little early for me yet :)


----------



## Twinmum87

mummof1 said:


> I should be testing on the 22nd which is my birthday ! Really hoping this will be the month :)

Aww what a fab birthday present that would be :)


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ckelly79 said:


> We have 17 of us testing next week.
> How is everyone feeling?
> Any symptoms etc?
> Babydust xx


I'll be testing on Monday at 7dpo :) EARLY early I know but if there's a progression I'd like to stick them in my journal :blush:. 

So I got a pos OPK saturday so that makes me 1dpo? 2dpo? :shrug:
Anywhoo I know it's impossible to have symptoms already but I am writing down little things here and there and if I do get a bfp I will share those for funsies. <3

:dust::dust::dust: to everyone <3


----------



## Chimpette

I ordered some cheap tests yesterday so will be testing from when I get them just for fun. 

Still getting AF cramps on and off, and peeing a lot. But nothing apart from that.


----------



## Ckelly79

Ive just ordered some too to start testing.
So much for me waiting it out lol


----------



## Chimpette

Ckelly79 said:


> Ive just ordered some too to start testing.
> So much for me waiting it out lol

Hahahaha we are like twins :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Ckelly79

I know I felt left out so had to buy some to join u lol


----------



## Chimpette

Thank goodness now I don't feel like a total whackjob...! LOL

So thinking I'm going to test testing from Monday when I will be 10dpo I think.


----------



## Ckelly79

Im think I'm going to start on Saturday at 10 dpo 
Eeeeekkkk


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck... looking forward to seeing your BFP!


----------



## Twinmum87

Hehe I have one test in the draw waiting, I am going to try and wait until at least the 4th. I would rather wait until I am actually late but not sure I can hold off and we will be alone sat morning as my twins stay at their dads. He pickes them up from school on Friday and i get them back at 2pm on sat. You would think having a Friday night free would be fun but OH almost always works 9/10 am to 12-1am on Fridays. Would much rather have the kiddies with me.


----------



## Chimpette

Oh no Twinmummy sorry about your Friday nights. Mine Hubby works Friday nights as well which results in me having a cheese sandwich and packet of crisps in bed watching extremely bad telly... haha Seems to cheer me up.

Fingers crossed for us all, I can feel this is going to be a lucky thread!


----------



## flowergirl7

I had a bad headache that wouldn't go away yesterday. I've had to nap the past 2 days with DS. I'm only 5 dpo so I doubt those are signs. I'm going to try and wait until Sunday to test.


----------



## mom2pne

Good morning! 

How is yours going? 

Mine is not going to good. I can't stop coughing and my youngest woke up with pink eye and cannot go to school until he is on the eye drops for 24 hours. So he may only go to school Friday unless He is still sick with his cough then. Then that would mean he started his Spring break a week early. 

Both FF and Ovia say I have entered my fertile window. I just hope I get a + opk soon. We bd yesterday and hope to do so eod.


----------



## flowergirl7

Mom2 hope you and LO feel better soon. Hope you get your positive opk too.


----------



## blinker86

I'm only on CD12 and I feel like it's dragging on forever! This has been almost as bad as the TWW! FF predicts that I will O on April 1st, and I will start using OPKs tomorrow. This is my first cycle charting my BBT, so I'm actually pretty excited about seeing my chart come together as the days go on. Hope everyone else is hanging in there. FX to those of you who will be testing very soon!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies
I still cannot shift this cold coughing and stuffy nose all day. 7dpo little tired maybe but nothing much to report.
Im actually looking forward to testing especially with all you ladies there to keep me going if the dreaded af arrives.
Keep the symptoms and updates coming ladies love reading your comments x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi there! Can I join your group! You ladies seem awesome and very much similar to me. I am 8dpo. When is it best for me to test??


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi hopeful.89 welcome to our lovely thread. It's never to early to test lol however im starting at 10dpo. X


----------



## Hopeful.89

Great!! Thank you so much. 

This TWW has been one of the most frustrating for me. We officially hit the 1 year mark TTC. We tried the go with the flow and don't stress about it, then we hit around 9 months and it started to really frustrate me. DH has Varicosele but his Counts are all great. I am 25 he is 24. 
This cycle around 6dpo my face broke out much worse than normal, however my BBT continue to drop :(, I had sharp pains on my right side 3 dpo and now every once in a while it is Dull achy feeling, and extremely positive emotions from 1dpo - 7dpo. Not sure if PMS symptoms or maybe I have a little miracle trying to stick. 

Baby Dust to All!


----------



## Ckelly79

Your symptoms sound very promising hopeful. Stick with us I know how frustrating it can be as many of us do, but here we support and get eachother through each month x


----------



## Hopeful.89

Thank you so much! It is so nice to have someone to chat with that are going through similar situations.


----------



## Twinmum87

Is it easter yet? Lol! 

I know OH is just trying to think positive and keep my hopes up after me stressing thinking I didn't ovulate but he keeps talking like there must be something growing in there. He came home last night a bit tipsy and was telling me how excited he is and how he wants a baby so much it's all he can think about etc. Going to feel like I have failed him if I don't get pregnant quickly :/


----------



## Hopeful.89

Twinmum, It is really great that he is so excited, it is great when both people are enthusiastic about TTC. You are not failing if you do not conceive this cycle, and I hope that he understands that it is not as easy as "some" people make it seem. Sending Positive thoughts your way!


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh twinmum your other half sounds just lovely and supportive im sure he will reassure you if this cycle doesn't prove successful. However I have a feeling this is a very lucky thread babydust to u and here's to catching that Easter egg ;)


----------



## Twinmum87

Thank you :) I am lucky, he is very supportive. He does reassure me it takes as long as it takes and we are in it together no matter what but he wants to be a daddy so badly.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I'm 28 my OH is 39 we have been together for 5 years and we have a son who is 14 months, we are TTC number 2, this is the second cycle. We have been NTNP since my son was born (not that we have time or the energy for sex these days!!) 

It took 3 years to conceive my son, I did have a mc a year before my son was conceived though. I have long irregular cycles. We went to doctors for help after the mc and the first step was a sperm analysis for my OH. It came back he has a low sperm count. But we never got anywhere else with that as the next week I got a BFP. 

We have conceived naturally twice so it is possible. I am going to give it a few cycles and see where we are. Last month was the first time I saw a positive opk so I am feeling better that we can catch the egg. 

Last cycle was 37 days. I got a positive opk on cd26. So I have an 11 day luteal phase. Does that sound like I could get pregnant without assistance? Or is my cycle too long? Or am I ovulating too late in my cycle??


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Emmy, I don't think long cycles necessarily make the chance for pregnancy less, except the obvious fact that you don't ovulate quite as often. Like you said you have conceieved before so I don't believe an 11 day LP is necessarily too short, I think less than 9/10 days is something to maybe be concerned with. 
Have you been told why you have irregular cycles or is it just an unknown?


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thanks for the reply hopefullyopto. We don't know why I have long irregular cycles, I have had all different length cycles and long periods where I wasn't ovulating at all. I had blood tests for pcos as I am overweight aswell, and a scan but they came back normal.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Emmy, that's good it came back normal although must be frustrating to not have some definate answers. Do you eat a low gi diet or take any herbal supplements?


----------



## toothfairyDMD

Hello, Everyone!

My husband (28) and I (28) are on our second cycle of TTC#1 after a MMC last October when we lost our twins. We have been married for almost 3 years with a feisty little cat; and have been wanting to start a family for the past year since this is really the optimal time in both our careers to be doing so. I have been using OPKs, but am interested in learning how to chart my BBT as well as to check my CM. 

I am currently on DPO 13, but am not too optimistic that I will get that BFP since I have absolutely no symptoms at all have have been POAS religiously since DPO 9. So I will be testing next month on 29 April. 

I'm very happy to have found such a supportive community. 

Fingers crossed for everyone on here!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

HopefullyOpto said:


> Hi Emmy, that's good it came back normal although must be frustrating to not have some definate answers. Do you eat a low gi diet or take any herbal supplements?

No I don't at the moment, I used to take Agnus castus but that was back when I wasn't ovulating at all and I tried royal jelly too. In the end I took noresthistetone from the doctor to bring on AF and I conceived my son 2 weeks later! 

My diet...ha! That's a struggle!! I have a love hate relationship with food! I start a new diet every week and never get anywhere! I reward myself with chocolate in the evenings lol


----------



## danielle1984

Welcome Toothfairy!!

AF is finally here for here. I ordered lots of Opk and they have arrived! So excited, will test as often as I can. Hoping April brings many bfps!!


----------



## skc22

I'm 7dpo and no real symptoms yet other than a cold for the last 2 days or so. I started testing today, crazy early i know!! :blush:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome ToothfairyDMD fx for this cycle for you x
Emmy im terrible I come up with a new plan all the time to loose weight since having Oscar ive piled it on. I reward myself most evenings with a jelly bean or two lol. 
Danielle1984 I have a feeling we have a lucky thread ;)
Skc222 i will be joining the testing train on Saturday good luck huni x


----------



## Ckelly79

Skc22 ive just seen your test and im sure that second test is trying to tell ME something. Fx huni x


----------



## Ckelly79

My tests have arrived eeeekkkkk should I start tomorrow at 9dpo or Saturday at 10dpo ??


----------



## mcpass4

Hey , 

Please can you pop me down for 9th April x


----------



## Emiloo

Officially CD1 and awaiting O!! 13 days to goooo..


----------



## mrsverhey

Hey everyone!!! Welcome new ladies!! So happy to have you here!!

Ckelly I dont know how you could possibly wait I have a terrible time if the test are in my reach I am using one hahaha sometimes testing way to early then I am mad at myself for doing it cause of course it would be a BFN! I cant wait to hear the results of your test though. How many DPO are you now?


AFM!!!!! BIG NEWS HERE! AF finally arrived!!! After a 50 day cycle and a hormone pill called provera and a bunch of lab test the witch is here! I never thought I could be so excited to see her!!! I go for an ultrasound now to make sure everything looks good and if it does I will start Clomid days 3-7 and hope that I will get my baby finally!! If I do conceive this cycle I will be due on NYE! How exciting!! Ckelly please put me down for testing on April 23 even though we all know I will probably start much sooner! That is my official date though :winkwink: 

Baby dust to all and prayers for sticky beans!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## mrsverhey

Has anyone heard from Sweetmama26?? I have not seen a post from her in a bit. Hope all is well with her and the family.


----------



## Chimpette

Kelly test test test...!

Mine arrived today as well and as soon as they came I tested... hahahahaha I'm only 6dpo but I do love to test.. LOL


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome mcpass4 will add your date for you fx for this cycle.
Emiloo those days will go so quick soon you will be doing the baby dance good luck huni.
Mrsverhey yayyyyy she arrived lol.
I really hope this is your cycle and all goes well at the scan lovely what a great EDD.
Im 8 dpo full of cold chapped lips high cp and strangely relaxed lol x
Chimpette my testing buddy you are funny will def be joining you in the morning .
Sweetmama please let us know your ok xx


----------



## ksybr10

Hey everyone. Still having blinking smileys on my CB OPK. My amazon cheapies are still negative and my CVS brand are still negative. CD 10 today and started having high fertility CD 8. Hopeful thinking right now.

This last cycle was only 22 days, the one before that was 35 days... These crazy cycles are starting to be the death of me. :(


----------



## Chimpette

So SS for 6dpo - Still getting AF type cramps, bloated stomach when I'm sat I have to undo my belt and jeans to be comfy and just wiped and had some weird green tinged cm.

Edit - forgot painful back as well


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hi Ladies--

New here--please put me down for April 8th! Baby Dust to all!


----------



## Ckelly79

Chimpette im getting excited those symptoms are sound good :)
Welcome lilpeggypants have added your date. Love the name ;)


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - Congrats on the :witch: lol how often do we say that around here? FXed for you next month.

Welcome to the new ladies :wave:

AFM - I've got a "water sonogram" tomorrow to prep for my IVF next month. I'm a little worried they might find something with my endo, but hopefully it'll be all clear.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hope all goes well for you KrissyB x


----------



## Chimpette

Good luck Krissy x


----------



## Twinmum87

Good luck Krissy!

Hope the clomid works for you this cycle mrsverhey. :)


----------



## flowergirl7

Good luck Krissy!
Chimpette those symptoms sound promising&#128515;

I'm now 6 dpo and I have another headache. I've broken out on my chin which never happens to me. No cramps or anything which was the only sign I had with DS. Just more waiting now.


----------



## mrsverhey

Thank you Krissy Twinmum Ckelly and everyone else I really hope this is the cycle too! :thumbup:

Krissy I will be thinking about you as you prepare for IVF please keep us in the loop on everything just rmember you have us here and you are not going through this alone!!! :hugs:


----------



## EElse

mrsverhey: Yay! Glad to hear AF finally showed up. I have 35/36 day cycles and that's bad enough, can't imagine what you're going through! :hugs: Hope you get your NYE baby! If I conceive this cycle my dd is 1st January... Hopefully we both get our :bfp: this cycle!

flowergirl7: Good luck and I hope that you get your :bfp: this cycle! Just a few more days until you can test!

KrissyB: Keeping my fx that all goes well and that the IVF will be set in motion. Good luck! :hugs:

emiloo: :hugs: Good luck this cycle! Hope you get your bfp!

Chimpette: Good luck to you and I hope you get your bfp this cycle!

ksybr10: :hugs: I hate it when my cycles are all over the place. Hope they regulate soon for you!! Keeping my fx for a bfp for you this cycle!

lilpeggypants: Welcome!! :hi: Good luck and :dust: to you as well!


----------



## mrsverhey

Eelse wont it be just amazing to get our BFP!! I just cant wait!!! What a way to start a new year and new life with a baby :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Lotus11

I just ovulated, so I'll be testing on the 8th (at least I'm going to try to hold out til then!).


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lotus11 x


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies!

Can I join:) ?

I just got these beauties this afternoon/evening and I've been cramping since last night mildly, so I reckon my body is_ finally_ ovulating again!! I haven't had my first postpartum period yet since my daughter was born and we are really keen to catch that first egg to conceive our third and final baby (or if by some super rare chance I get my secret wish - our third and fourth babies at the same time :haha:). I have been doing OPKs daily for a few months and this is the first time I have ever seen them positive. That combined with the cramping and _huge _amounts of EWCM today makes me think this is it! As soon as my husband comes home I am pouncing on him. We haven't had the chance to dtd for a good five days, so it's tonight or not at all, which probably won't be enough, but even if I get my period I will be ecstatic my fertility has returned. Waiting for it has been very tedious!

I will be testing around April 9th (our 4th wedding anniversary!). Here's hoping for a December baby!

Good luck to all :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8832.jpg
File size: 88.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome squirrel glad you could join us. Those are beauties I really hope this month brings you your December wish ;) x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So my cervix aches today. The weirdest thing ever.


----------



## wantmore

squirrel - I too have thought it would be awesome to have twins. Good luck and lots of baby dust to you!

AFM - I'm still waiting on my temp spike to indicate ovulation. I hate that my cycles are so irregular. The good thing is, with every day that passes, I get closer to a December 25th due date! But last night seemed like I might have ovulated. I had a lot of ewcm and yesterday morning had the lowest temp on my chart so far. This morning my temp was .2 degrees Celsius higher than my normal range. Fingers crossed!

Good luck to every one! Baby dust to all!


----------



## skc22

Ckelly79 said:


> Skc22 ive just seen your test and im sure that second test is trying to tell ME something. Fx huni x

Thanks :) The one from this morning was bfn (8dpo) but it's still early
Good luck with your testing!


----------



## Ckelly79

I tested this morning too 9dpo and bfn. Saying that with my first three pregnancies I didn't get BFP untill after af date and with my mc was very light at 11dpo so still time :/ x


----------



## Twinmum87

PLEASE can someone talk some sence into me! I know it's too early for symptoms but I can't help have that little niggly feeling nagging in the back of my mind. I don't use opk so I can't say exactly when i ovulate. Tracker estimates i ov on cd12. Usually i get watery cm for 3-4 days starting at cd 9/10 but I didn't this cycle so was worried i didn't ov at all. It's now been almost a full 48 hours since I started getting a mild headache and mild cramps very low down and now today I have slight nausia and feeling a little light headed. Past 2 nights I have been shattered and went to bed before 10pm, falling to sleep straight away and i usually don't get so sleepy until gone midnight and it takes me ages to fall asleep. I am thinking the only way I could be feeling anything now is if i ovulated early.


----------



## Ckelly79

I would love to talk some sense into you so to speak. However it's very possible you ovulated early and these are good symptoms or could it be possible you are ovulating now and these are ovulation symptoms.
When do you plan on starting to test?


----------



## Twinmum87

I was going to test next Saturday, day before Af is due. Too scared to test any earlier than that lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Maybe try testing a little earlier your symptoms sound good and we will be here to support u x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

hehe, I've started testing today as they arrived early (postmans fault clearly!) :shrug:

Anyway I'm only 5dpo but have had 7dpo positives in the past. Obviously it was negative :) 

I would like to have a progression to stick into my journal so thats why I've started early. :)

Good luck to everyone :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The test incase anyone wants to see it. Some people are voting positive but in real life there is nothing on it at all. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390499


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi Amber how strange coz I thought it looked like a line too :/


----------



## flowergirl7

Amber I saw the line too. I held out until today 7dpo and did a dollar store test. Obviously negative. I'm having mild cramps and feel bloated. Who knows though. AF is due Wednesday so it could just be that. Cervix is low and soft, but that's hard to go by. I hate symptom spotting and love it at the same time!


----------



## mom2pne

Hello! I'm sorry I've been mia! I have been sick with a bad cough. Now today I woke up with pink eye. Ugh! But on a good note I also have watery cm so I am hopeful that I will ovulate this weekend. Just hope I can get my dh to bd.


----------



## Twinmum87

I can see a VERY faint line on that too!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hmmmmm..... I do "_feel_" pregnant but I'm the type of person who will every single cycle. :haha: 

It has almost dried and there is a shadow on there but colourless. Almost like dried urine colour? (duh probably is) I don't know. :shrug:

I had implantation cramps at 3dpo though I couldn't sleep as my back hurt so much.

I guess we shall have to wait and see, I will of course POAS tomorrow! haha.


----------



## mrsverhey

Ckelly hang in there judging by your record you have plenty of time for you BFP to show up!!!! 
Amber I swear I can see something there too! Praying it is there and going to get darker!!
Flowergirl hang in there your not out till the witch shows and you are still very early as well!
Mom2 ughhh I hate being sick! Pink eye is no fun for sure!! Rest whenever you can so you have plenty of energy to BD!! Time to catch that eggy!! 
Really has anyone heard from Sweetmama??? It seems crazy that she has been MIA for this long.

AFM: CD2 today went to the dr yesterday and had a scan I have two large cyst on my left ovary and a few follies on my right that look good for being as early in the cycle as I am. I am going to start Femera this cycle instead of Clomid and will use and Ovidrel trigger shot again as well. Praying that this works as my dr said yesterday we can do this a few more times then I have to move on to IVF which our insurance does not cover and I can not afford so we would not have that as an option. Prayers please. Baby dust to all!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - Good luck! I like Femara MUCH better than Clomid. I had a lot less side effects and much better results.


----------



## ksybr10

I'm still over here waiting for the O. 

CD 11 and began testing CD 5. Having blinking smiley on CB OPK and my test strips are progressing little by little. Just don't know when O is actually going to make it's appearance. My temp jumped up this morning from 97.60 yesterday to 98.33 this morning. CM has been watery since AF left the house. Although, DH and I have stuck to every other day so far since AF left. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-27 09.38.26.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay. The line is darker in person. But what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-03-27-08-43-35_kindlephoto-31595734.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## ksybr10

I think I see something very faint Emilie. I see it when I don't zoom in, but when I zoom in I don't see it. FX'D!!


----------



## Ckelly79

I agree emilie I think I see something faint when I zoomed in too. Hope it is huni good luck x
Kysbr10 they seem to be getting darker hopefully just round the corner just keep doing that baby dance ;)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:



> I think I see something very faint Emilie. I see it when I don't zoom in, but when I zoom in I don't see it. FX'D!!

Well I am 8dpo give or take a day. So it is really early.lol but I can't help myself so I tested.


----------



## ksybr10

Yes they are much darker then my previous ones leading up to today. I haven't really been stressing about it as much as last month because DH wants me to remain calm. I feel good.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> Yes they are much darker then my previous ones leading up to today. I haven't really been stressing about it as much as last month because DH wants me to remain calm. I feel good.

Fx'd you ovulate soon.


----------



## Hopeful.89

This is so exciting watching all of you ladies on your journey! 

A little update on my cycle:
Yesterday my temp dropped off and a BFN at 9dpo. Still early I know. Lol
Went to an nhl game with my dh last night and we had a great time, really relaxing to keep our minds busy. Right before we left for the game I had spotting, bright red at first then brownish and none this morning so I don't think it is AF. She is due Sunday/Monday and I am usually very regular. My temp was back up this morning. I haven't had anymore cramping or twinges anymore. Patiently waiting for either a BFP or AF. I will retest on Sunday if AF hasn't arrived.

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Chimpette

:wave: Hi Ladies,

SS 7dpo - Still getting AF cramps and cm and felt sick this morning but it was like a hungry sick...

Hurry up next week so I can test properly... hahahaha

Hope everyone is doing ok. Good luck for ovulating and any testing that people are doing!

xxx


----------



## indhira2

Hi ladies! I'm late to the party but I Hope you dont mind if I join ya! I'm on CD 21, not sure when I ov'd but AF is due between the 4th and the 7th so I'll be testing on the 6th just to play it safe (If i can wait that long!!!) ! 

Good luck to us all this month!!! :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Indhira2 fx for this cycle hun.
Hopefull your symptoms etc are sounding good :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Hello to everyone joining :) sounds like lots of us have symptoms! Good luck for those with symptoms/ faint bfp's and hopefully see some positive opk's soon too!


----------



## Twinmum87

Recon I can get away with telling OH that me wanting a chinese is a craving because I might be pregnant? Lol! Or i could just get one, munch the lot and hide the evidence before he gets home from work haha!


----------



## blinker86

So, FF predicted that I would O on CD19, but I got a positive OPK this morning at CD14. I also had some brown discharge last night and into today so far, which is unusual for me. I had a temp dip yesterday, but it went back into my normal range as of this morning. This is only my 2nd cycle charting and 1st cycle tracking my BBT, so I'm still trying to figure all this out? Any feedback?

Here's my chart: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/588371


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies 
Twinmum im liking both excuses I may try that myself lol.
Blinker lovely I have no idea about temps charts etc but I know the others in here will help x
9 dpo crampy backache for a short while only cloudy ew cm that's it. I think I'm just trying to find symptoms now lol .


----------



## indhira2

LOL!!! CKelly i have given up symptom checking because last month while ttc i chalked everything up to a possible BFP so it was even more disappointing when AF arrived. 

I mentioned in another post how awesome it would be if we got a CLEAR symptom when we were ovulating, i I think having green pee the minute we are pregnant would be even better! LOL :)


----------



## Hopeful.89

Haha indhira2 that would be amazing! The TWW is hard.

Ckelly I am also a symptom checker non stop I google like a maniac and I really wish I didn't. For the first 9 months of trying I didn't but after that I just can't help it anymore.


----------



## Ckelly79

I agree some sort of flashing light on the belly would be appreciated lol.
Im trying not to think too much :/
But ive not got lumpy cm I need to step away from Google lol


----------



## Hopeful.89

Twinmum... I wish I could tell my cravings a part ha I am a total foodie so I am always craving something! ha


----------



## Twinmum87

Hehe glowing belly button :p

What's the theory of lumpy cm?


----------



## Ckelly79

Really don't know twinmum it's just like ew gooey cm not like yeast infection kind prob reading too much into it.


----------



## KrissyB

So today's water sonogram found one little... bit that shouldn't be there. Doc thought it was a menstrual clot (I'm only CD5 and still spotting), but wants to check on it again next month. It won't change our plans immediately - we'll still do this months IUI, and egg retrieval next month... but if the next scan shows the mass still there, then I'll need a hysteroscopy before getting an FET.

Good news is *TMI warning* I've been getting a lot of clots out since the scan, which I don't think I'd normally be seeing so late in my cycle. So either A. it was a clot and now it's breaking down or B. The saline is doing a great job cleaning out the lining so maybe I'll have a stellar chance this month. FXed :dust:


----------



## Twinmum87

Ohhh ok, thought it was another symptom to look out for lol ahhh I am going symptom crazy! Haha


----------



## goddess25

fingers crossed everything got a good clean out krissyb


----------



## Twinmum87

Ahhhh all this talk of POAS is making me want to! Nooooo! It's way too early! Plus I am far from it being a fmu anf i have just drank loads of water lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twinmum87 said:


> Ahhhh all this talk of POAS is making me want to! Nooooo! It's way too early! Plus I am far from it being a fmu anf i have just drank loads of water lol


Nooooo Twinmum87 don't do it lol. How many dpo are you? :hugs:


----------



## Twinmum87

Only 5 if tracker is correct &#55357;&#56883; lol


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twinmum87 said:


> Only 5 if tracker is correct &#65533;&#65533; lol

Oh the same as me then. :) 

Have you got IC's to test with? 

I only tested as I have my daughters in a pregnancy journal and I'd like to do it again with progression.


----------



## Twinmum87

Just have 1 boots test


----------



## squirrel.

Wantmore &#8211; Thank you and baby dust for you too! I&#8217;ve always wanted twins and when I was younger I wanted to have a twin. It&#8217;s a weird obsession. I think I might faint if I found out I got my wish on the third try and had to cope with my three-year-old, baby and then newborn twins, but I still think it would be so unbelievably amazing and rewarding. Your temps sound good for ovulation. Fingers crossed for you! Even if your due date is around the 17th, you could always go overdue to Christmas :)

CKelly79 &#8211; 9dpo is still super early for a BFP! Fingers crossed you get one in the next few days.

Twinmum87 &#8211; Your signs sound really good! It is always possible to ovulate at strange times in your cycle. Maybe you did ovulate much earlier than you thought? I am a POAS-aholic, so I would always say go for it :haha: but waiting a few days is the more sensible option.

AmberDaisyDoo &#8211; I can see a shadow line too. I hope this is it for you. With that brand though, I always tend to get shadow lines. I used them when we were TTC our daughter and they seemed much more reliable then. Since using them this time I&#8217;ve had shadowy lines all the time and even pink lines show up in the first few minutes that are clearly false positives. Fingers crossed yours darkens over the next few days and becomes a real line.

Emilie &#8211; I think I can see a super faint line. I hope this is your sticky BFP!

Hopeful.89 &#8211; Sounds like it could be an implantation dip? Hopefully it is!

Blinker86 &#8211; I looks like it might continue to go up tomorrow maybe? Sometimes you can get a positive OPK as your body tries to ovulate but doesn&#8217;t manage too. The only real way of knowing is if your temp goes up and stays up for several days. If your temp goes up and stays up for the next few days you&#8217;ll know that was it, but if it stays around the normal range then your body probably didn&#8217;t successfully ovulate and will try again in a few days. Fingers crossed your temps go up!


AFM: Every OPK I pee on today and last night have been blazing positives - nearly 30 hours of positives now (that's not normal right?). I took one this afternoon that was way darker than the test line (when it was wet, looks about the same now) that I think might have been the height of the surge. Hopefully I&#8217;ll see my temps go up tomorrow. I have had soooooooo much EWCM I&#8217;ve had to wear a liner. I never ever had that much when I was TTC my daughter. I&#8217;ve also had constant mild cramps for two days now and when I breastfeed my daughter it really hurts as she latches on (Kellymom.com says this is normal during times of hormonal change like ovulation, period and pregnancy). It feels like my body is really gearing up to something big. Hope I do actually ovulate and this isn&#8217;t all just an epic fail! When breastfeeding your body can do a few dry-runs before actually managing to ovulate apparently. Here are my oodles of ovulation sticks &#8211; last two are still wet hence the darker colour. It was the third from the last that had the super dark test line (doesn&#8217;t look like it now). I am really enjoying actually getting positives, as I have been doing these for months and never seen one, I think that&#8217;s why I&#8217;m doing so many :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8845.jpg
File size: 108.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Twinmum87

Argh definite negative, but boots are not the most sensitive, only supposed to detect upto 4 days early.


----------



## squirrel.

Bad luck Twinmum87, but it's still so early. Maybe try a FREF in a couple of days?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

The tests I have are one step 10mlU internet cheapies, I dont expect to see anything this early I just took it for fun :) 

Oh twinmum I would have done the same (well... I did) and had the same result at this stage. It's not our fault we are so excited to find out. Something amazing could be happening in our bodies and we just want to know. I don't think there is anything wrong with that :winkwink: hehe. 

I too would LOVE to have twins. My first born was a suspected twin as I had a heavy bleed at 7 weeks and only found out I was pregnant at 10! 
My hubbys mum is a twin, he has three sets of twin cousins, my biological dad is a twin and he has twin sisters and they have twins too. hehe.


----------



## NikTik

So I finally ovulated yesterday on cd18 :happydance: I have been using the cb fertility monitor and been having low's since cd6, then suddenly yesterday morning it showed peak! And again this morning! AF is due around the 6th but will probably start testing earlier than that, maybe easter weekend :shhh:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Can i join you ladies please? Im 5dpo i beleive, TTC no.4, but its been a rocky road, after 3 perfectly healthy pregnancies iv had three mcs in a row :( apparently its my pcos causing them and i had just been lucky before, so dr has put me on metformin to help regulate my periods and slow the heavy bleeding, also apparently they help prevent miscarriages, anyway this is my first month taking metformin so im really praying ill have a miracle and get my rainbow baby, testing in 8 days (dont think i will be able to hold out that long though lol)


----------



## ksybr10

Alright so confused. Finally got my peak on clearblue, had a feeling cause I had extra amount of cm and I was crampy. But then I took a test strip opk and this is what it's coming out to be not comparing? Could there not be enough lh surge for the test strip?
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-27 19.57.59.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ksybr10

I mean it definitely got darker then what it was originally today.


----------



## wantmore

Well, I'm not sure what's going on with me this month, but it's not looking likely. BBT is going all crazy on me. :wacko: You can see my chart below. 

Wishing you all lots of baby dust:dust:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot 2015-03-28 at 9.31.12 AM.png
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mom2pne

Just finished watching the 3rd Hobbit movie with the kids. Couldn't hear all of it because Lennox kept talking. Lol

I don't think I will ovulate tomorrow, but I did get an opk with a darker test line. It was dark enough that my phone was able to take a picture of it.
https://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t292/monierose/Mobile%20Uploads/D98800C9-7C95-4DEE-8CF6-E5117561F852_zpsu9if1lvm.jpg


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome o0oCharlieo0o I hope it's ok I have put you down for the 4th if you need it cheating let me know. Fx for your rainbow baby x
Ksybr10 also confused lovely I would just bd to cover all basis x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ckelly79 said:


> Welcome o0oCharlieo0o I hope it's ok I have put you down for the 4th if you need it cheating let me know. Fx for your rainbow baby x
> Ksybr10 also confused lovely I would just bd to cover all basis x

Yea the 4th is fine thank you, might give me a reason to wait till the 4th too lol!!! X


----------



## Chimpette

So 8dpo and negative ic but then its still early so I'm hoping frer will pick up something next week 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Morning everyone. 

I'm going to be testing daily now -only 6dpo but as I explained in previous posts I would like to have a progression if this is bfp for my journal :haha: 

Here's todays test, I see *something* in real life. Like a shadow. No colour to it but it, well maybe pale grey? very early days so not getting my hopes up. Here's the test... 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390884

Oh ladies I feel dreadful today. I *feel* like a drank a bottle of chardonnay in under an hour to my self on an empty stomach........... not that I've ever done that and know what the next morning feels like of course..... :dohh: hehe I have a headache, gross mouth, I feel like air sick, that kind of fuzzy nauseous light headed feeling. Boobies are tender today. I am writing down all symptoms from 1dpo in my diary so that if its bfp I can share a day by day of symptoms for others :hugs: 

Lastly, of course I didn't have a drink last night, I just feel like I did. :dohh:


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies I too tested bfn at 10dpo Chimpette.
Symptoms can't shift this cold dodgy tummy and a feeling a bit like you Amber.
Really hoping it isn't all in my head lol x
I looked at your test hun can't see anything but if im honest my eyes are terrible when looking on phone.
Gd luck everyone x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ckelly79 said:


> Morning ladies I too tested bfn at 10dpo Chimpette.
> Symptoms can't shift this cold dodgy tummy and a feeling a bit like you Amber.
> Really hoping his isn't all in my head lol x
> I looked at your test hun can't see anything but if im honest my eyes are terrible when looking on phone.
> Gd luck everyone x

Ckelly79 it's still very early days, good luck with future tests <3 It's no fun at all is it :( Hope you get well soon. xxx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390878

Those are the tree I took this morn, It's the top one that catches my eye. But realistically it could be smoke and mirrors and I may not have even implanted yet. Only time will tell. Baby dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Amber i do see a shadow of something on the top test! Has no colour but fingers crossed its the start of a BFP for you!! Im 6dpo today too :) x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Amber i do see a shadow of something on the top test! Has no colour but fingers crossed its the start of a BFP for you!! Im 6dpo today too :) x

Hello, nice to meet you good luck to you o0oCharlieo0o :dust:

When do you think you will poas? 

I did take another pic and I've managed to pick up the shadows that I see in real life. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=390885

Only time will truly tell. :hugs:

How are you feel symptoms wise? xx


----------



## Ckelly79

I see them now Amber goodluck huni x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ckelly79 said:


> I see them now Amber goodluck huni x


:hugs: Thank you, and to you too!


----------



## squirrel.

Amber I see them too, but I would be wary of those ICs. Are they one-step? I always get a shadow line with them every time I pee on one. I really hope for you this is the real thing!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

squirrel. said:


> Amber I see them too, but I would be wary of those ICs. Are they one-step? I always get a shadow line with them every time I pee on one. I really hope for you this is the real thing!


Thank you so much. 
Yeah they are, tbh I don't trust them although the shadow is darker than yesterday's it's going to take a big fat pink line that can be seen at arms length to convince me :hugs:

I see in your sig that you have an ASD diagnosed son too. My boy is also ASD and my daughter is currently going through the diagnoses process. DH has Aspergers and all 4 of my brothers are diagnosed ASD/Aspergers too. Without saying anything at all :hug: :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Im trying to hold out till the 5th amber, which will be 14dpo, but iv got a feeling i wont even make it to 12dpo lol! I dont have any ICs though, just asda cheap tests, and not too many of the he, so i cant go mad lol, im feeling queasy, and my boobs a&e tender when i take my bra off, but im not sure if the queasy is from the metformin the dr gave me or maybe im just thinking too much into things and symptom spotting too much lol xx

Edited to add the other symptom i dont know if its linked to pregnancy usually but i feel like iv breathed in water at the swimming pool lol the top of my nose is sore when i breathe, not like a cold, and i know that,i NEVER get nosebleeds unless im pregnant, feels like i may get one xx


----------



## ksybr10

You can put me down to test on the 11th. I have no clue, but we will see.. These darn irregular cycles are killing me!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Done for you Ksybr10 :)


----------



## NikTik

I see something too Amber! Good luck xx


----------



## squirrel.

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> squirrel. said:
> 
> 
> Amber I see them too, but I would be wary of those ICs. Are they one-step? I always get a shadow line with them every time I pee on one. I really hope for you this is the real thing!
> 
> 
> Thank you so much.
> Yeah they are, tbh I don't trust them although the shadow is darker than yesterday's it's going to take a big fat pink line that can be seen at arms length to convince me :hugs:
> 
> I see in your sig that you have an ASD diagnosed son too. My boy is also ASD and my daughter is currently going through the diagnoses process. DH has Aspergers and all 4 of my brothers are diagnosed ASD/Aspergers too. Without saying anything at all :hug: :hugs:Click to expand...

A huge :hugs: back. I hope the diagnosis process you're in with your daughter doesn't drag on for you all. I found that bit the most emotional of all. I'd known he was autistic since he was a baby, but going through a year of doctors, S&L therapists, audiologists and assessments was difficult. Now we have his diagnosis I can move on with our lives again.


----------



## Twinmum87

Looks like quite a few ladies are ready to start POAS soon! I still have the cramp, mild headache and slighty lightheaded. Just starting to feel little naucious and it's almost 12pm. Yesterday it was from when I woke at 7am - 2pm i felt it. Really hope it's a sign and not just that I am fighting off an illness. I had itchy/tingly nipples for a few hours last night but not to read too much into that as I get that as i seem to get it once in each cycle anyway but I have never noted down at what point in the cycle it usually happens.


----------



## flowergirl7

Just checking in while I have a second. I had cramps pretty strong yesterday. Last night thought I was getting a uti. This morning feeling fine and I had a big temp rise. I'm 8 dpo hoping those are good signs.

Hope all you ladies are doing well &#128515;


----------



## squirrel.

I wish I was ready to test :) 

If I'm going to ovulate then it will happen (or already has happened) today. I got a low temp this morning and my ovulation tests have gone negative again. I think I had the height of my surge yesterday afternoon when I got the darkest tests, so ovulating today makes sense. We managed to dtd yesterday and will again today, so hopefully that will be enough. The worst case scenario is if my temps stay low and this was just all one big ovulation fail where my body tried its hardest, but couldn't due to the effect breastfeeding is having on my hormones. Fingers crossed for a temp increase tomorrow!! In terms of symptoms (of ovulation) I've had cramping for several days, so so much EWCM (peaked yesterday) and slightly sore nipples when my daughter was nursing the last couple of days.


----------



## Orglethorp

I'm due to ovulate tonight/tomorrow. I'm curious to see what my temps will be over the next 2-3 days, because they've been about 0.1 degree (Celsius) higher than average all week, and currently sitting right at my usual cover line temp!

I have very low temps compared to what I read is "average" so maybe slightly higher pre-O temps this month is a good sign! This is my 5th cycle TTC / 5th cycle temping, but it's only been this cycle that I've seen a notable difference in my temps the morning after having more than 1 drink (earlier in my cycle, don't worry!).


----------



## Chimpette

Kelly still plenty of time, don't hold much faith in those IC tests anyway. I do love a FRER LOL

Squirrel & Amber my first son is also on the spectrum. 

Flowergirl those symptoms sound good to me.

Twimmum fingers crossed for you ovulating

Orglethorpe good luck catching that egg!

SS - 8dpo - Still getting AF type cramps but not as often, haven't felt sick today I don't think, and don't think I'm peeing quite as much as I was... hope this isn't a sign. Can't shake the feeling that we didn't catch the egg this time :shrug:


----------



## Ooh_lala

Testing on the 4th.


----------



## Ckelly79

Ooh_lala added U lovely. Good luck xx


----------



## snowywolf

Hi ladies, 

Please add me to the list, AF is supposed to visit on the 29/30th.. So far, today's the 15dpo.. and I dare not poas.. haha.. I've done so on the 11th and 13th with bfn.. that explains! Anyway, it's my 3rd cycle of ttc#1 so I hope this cycle will be the one.. 

FX and :dust: to you lovelies out there! 

Have a wonderful weekend! :kiss:


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Wow so many testers! Let's hope we get a high percentage of BFP's.
Still have no idea when I will ovulate so I have no date as of yet, fingers crossed vitex will do its job and it will be in the next week or two


----------



## snowywolf

HopefullyOpto said:


> Wow so many testers! Let's hope we get a high percentage of BFP's.
> Still have no idea when I will ovulate so I have no date as of yet, fingers crossed vitex will do its job and it will be in the next week or two

Yeah, I hope we'll have heaps of Christmas babies! :happydance:


----------



## FabPop

Not sure where to post this so thought I'd ask here first.. Anyone who breastfed have really messed up cycles? AF only returned in Jan after 17ish months, long cycles, 40 day 40 day & 30 day.. I've just started bleeding again 2 days after Af left & I'm a little concerned tbh I don't know if this is from Bf messing with my cycles or something more serious :-( Sorry it's a little irrelevant & feel free to tell me where I should b posting xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Yep we need lots of Christmas babies!

Low abroken cramps have gone completely, so has the lightheadedness and the nausia so wondering if i was just fighting off a bug or something. Have not actually gotten Ill so guess my immune system won lol. OH is on countdown to testing day :D


----------



## Hopeful.89

Update here: AF arrived 2 days early :(. Wishing baby dust to all and if not this cycle I pray for the next for you!


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am 5dpo today & swing from feeling positive to feeling like it hasn't worked. Ughhhh! I got a bot cramping yesterday afternoon so started symptom spotting & then mentally slapped myself a few times.

We are month #3 of trying naturally... Our son was natural but he was a miracle, we concieved him 6 weeks after losing our first boy at 16 weeks gestation & that pregnancy had been IUI. I have half an ovary & hubby has low count & chromosome condition. 

I am trying to get my bmi down as my clinic has a limit now & I am 15kg away from it.....I am just hoping for another natural. Doesn't help that I am 40.... I just hear the clock ticking louder & louder.


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh sorry hopeful.86 that the witch got you. how long are your cycles will you still be testing in April thread? Still in with a change for a festive bundle x
Im not that confident myself to be honest twinmum now at 11dpo and feel out already if im honest.
FabPop sorry huni can't help with that but im sure one of the other lovely ladies on here can.
Added you snowywolf good luck huni.
XxDreamxX fx lovely I hope you can do this naturally x


----------



## ksybr10

1 dpo I believe!! Let the tww begin!

Clearblue gave me my solid smile the last two days and followed up with test strips. They were darkening but not quite dark as the control line. Darker then what I had originally got the days leading up to my peak. So I used another clearblue that is l just low and peak and confirmed o. 

We've be bding like crazy so fx'd!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Fantastic Ksybr10 let the madness begin its the best part of the cycle ;) good luck huni x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I feel like my tests will all be negative. I just don't even want to test anymore just because of the disappointment.


----------



## squirrel.

Hopeful.89 sorry to hear the witch got you! I hope next cycle brings your BFP!

Ksbyr10 snap :) I'm 1dpo too. Hopefully this TWW flies by!

My temp went up today so if it stays up I'll know I finally ovulated!!! So excited about that. Been waiting 8 months. We always hoped for a very small gap between our second and third for a variety of reasons, but my body staying infertile due to breastfeeding stopped that. I hope that's now over! I don't think my chances are too good this time as we only dtd once in my fertile window the day before O. My husband is funny about sex when we 'have to' for baby making purposes :) he doesn't like knowing he has to. So when I tried two other days in my fertile window (O-2 and O day) he suddenly had a headache :haha: bad excuse! Hopefully once was enough, but I doubt it!


----------



## Chimpette

Morning ladies,

So sorry hopeful, big hugs.

SS 9dpo woke up feeling hungry sick, said I wouldn't but of course I tested with my last frer (I have no will power) and I think after holding it in very angle and direction that I might see a very very very faint line, hope I'm not imagining it with my line eye 

xx


----------



## Chimpette

Morning ladies,

So sorry hopeful, big hugs.

SS 9dpo woke up feeling hungry sick, said I wouldn't but of course I tested with my last frer (I have no will power) and I think after holding it in very angle and direction that I might see a very very very faint line, hope I'm not imagining it with my line eye 

xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh Chimpette please post pic x
Emilie have you tested again lovely?


----------



## squirrel.

Chimpette fingers crossed it's the start of your BFP. I'm with CKelly79, post a picture :)


----------



## Chimpette

I've tried to take a PIC but you can't see anything on it. So maybe I am making it up lol. All take another one tomorrow which will hopefully be see able unless my mind is making it up lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Im sure your not making it up lol it is difficult in different lights with these tests. Can't wait to see if darker tomorrow x


----------



## squirrel.

Getting a picture of a faint line where it looks like it does in realt life is nearly impossible! Fingers crossed it gets darker for you tomorrow.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Oh Chimpette please post pic x
> Emilie have you tested again lovely?

I am testing with a cheapy in the morning. I want to save my last frer for Friday.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fingers crossed emilie x


----------



## Chimpette

We've got to go into town so I'll get some superdrug ones and some more frers LOL 

Don't think I can be imagining it anymore as hubby also saw the line, so I'm hoping it's not an evap but it's really barely visable so not sure if there's any colour on it, not sure if you get evaps on FRER's.

I've got to go to work tomorrow so I won't have time to post pic if there's anything to see until I get home after 6pm.

Good luck to all of us

xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Sounds promising chimpette, hope that line gets darker!


----------



## flowergirl7

That's great chimpette hop it gets darker!

I tested fmu today. Negative. I'm 9 dpo and thought I had pretty good symptoms. Going to try and hold out until Wednesday. I guess af is due Tuesday not Wednesday. I got confused. Oh well still want to be in the April testing group &#128515;


----------



## Ckelly79

Still loads of time to get these BFPs ladies.
Im 11dpo feel abit off today had a couple of glasses of red wine last night so maybe that :/


----------



## NikTik

Afternoon ladies! Hope you are all well. Currently 3dpo and nothing to note other than just very mild cramping on the left. The tww is so hard but just checking in to see how everyone is doing keeps me going! Fx'd for everyone, and can't wait to see some bfp's! Xx


----------



## Salembaby

Morning:) it's taken me 2hs to catch up on the thread and so nice to be back to read about our ttc progress. I recently read that when TTC life is lived in 2 week increments. I couldn't agree more...welcome newbies to the thread and nice to read about the updates. 

So I'm American with 2 boys, 3 and almost 2. We live in the Netherlands and flew to Florida this week for a 3 week holiday with my family. DH will be here next week.

Breastfeeding can mess up your cycle, during and after. I've started bbt charting vaginally, its free and opened my eyes to my body/cycle. Blinker - I rec temping from your who who if you're temping orally. With bbt, I've noticed I ovulate 2 days after a +opk. 

AFM: I'm 4dpo and had a temp shift but am curoius if I o'd. I've had copious amounts of cm the last 2 days, CP still soft & open so of course I'm wondering what's up!? It's my 1st cycle off clomid which can dry you so maybe it's my reserve haha. Plus throw in travel and jet lag and I'm a bit off. I've had some short cycles so we'll see what Easter week brings. I'm hiding my FRER! I thought vakay and family would distract me from my cycle spotting. Who who am I fooling?


----------



## Chimpette

Hi ladies 

Think i might have caught what i think i can see. What do you think?
 



Attached Files:







20150329_140547-1.jpg
File size: 14.7 KB
Views: 40


----------



## Ckelly79

Yep I can see that huni x


----------



## Chimpette

I think it might be an evap as no sign of any lines on superdrug or ic 

Guess time will tell


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx for you hun still plenty of time ;)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I think I see a line on my Wal-Mart cheapy.


----------



## Twinmum87

I can see a line there chimpette, maybe try again in 2 days and see if it shows up darker and/or on the other tests :) 

Fx for you emilie.

I have sharp pain just bellow my belly button and cramos low down again. No clue what's going on. Never had cramps/pains like this but the stabbing pains are too high to be in my uterus and it's deffinately different to AF or gassy type aches. Just want this next several days to fly by so I can test.


----------



## FabPop

Chimpette said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Think i might have caught what i think i can see. What do you think?

I can definitely see a line! Fingers crossed for you! :)

Emilie can u post a pic!? :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay here they are. The lines are darker in person. I am not sure you can see it in the photos.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150329_008.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 29









WP_20150329_003.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 28


----------



## squirrel.

Salembaby - Whereabouts in Holland do you live? I'm British by blood, but was born and raised in Holland as my dad got a job there before I was born. I went to a Dutch primary school and didn't leave till I was 18 when I went to uni in Wales. I still don't know if I'm British or Dutch, or just a bit of both. Love love love it there and miss it a lot. Never thought I'd stay away so long, but the love of my life is tied to London, so now I don't think I'll ever go back, though we do go back frequently to see family. I lived in Lisse, which is half way between Amsterdam and Den Haag (where the Keukenhof is).

Chimpette I can see that line clearly! What makes you think it's an evap? Did it show up after the time limit? It's still too faint to show colour. I'd do another one tomorrow, if it's a real BFP it will be significantly darker.

EmilieBrianne - Something is catching my eye, but I'm not sure!

AFM: So boring being in the first week of the TWW, no pretend symptoms to obsess over :haha: I am just keeping my fingers crossed that my temps will stay high tomorrow.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ladies , I see both lines :hugs: Here's hoping they get darker whoohooo!. :dust: 

I woke up today with a feeling that I'm just not pregnant. It's hard to describe but I just don't think I am. My boobs are killing me but I'm just feeling doubtful. Moods are swinging wildly I keep having to tell myself to chill. :haha: I'm still jotting down symptoms day by day on the off chance that I should get a bfp. I took a test with 2mu as forgot this morn :dohh:

Here is this mornings test and below that is the tests I've taken in a row for the last three days from 5dpo to 7dpo this morning. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=391397

and here's progression.

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=391398
All I see is shadows I can't tell what it is lol. Just the waiting game. I will of course test again in the morning. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Big hugs to the ASD mommies, mummy's, Mamies :hugs:

I've been spending all day finding, reading about and pre-booking by date and times our 7 day Paris trip with 2 asd children and an aspie hubby...... :headspin::rofl: 

I've also been trying to find supermarkets that stock dairy free, beef free groceries as myself and my daughter are allergic to dairy lamb and beef :dohh: to try and get them delivered the day after we arrive. In the end I just booked an extra suitcase and will take all her food with me haha! I rang the airline and they are fine with it. phew. 

Today has been a bit manic. I know you ladies will appreciate the complexities of travel with ASD. :) -Sorry just had to vent. :kiss:


----------



## Twinmum87

The top 3 I don't see anything, 4th not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks but the bottom 2 i deffinately see a very faint line.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twinmum87 said:


> The top 3 I don't see anything, 4th not sure if it's my eyes playing tricks but the bottom 2 i deffinately see a very faint line.


Very interesting, it goes from 5 dpo down to todays, the last one being 7dpo at the bottom. :coffee: Waiting. I will do another in the morning as I have loads of them. xx


----------



## Twinmum87

I need to stop looking a poeple getting really early faint positives because it makes me wanna test but I have no IC's and I doubt pound land ones would sensitive enough lol not buying ones that cost a fiver just for messing haha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Code:




Twinmum87 said:


> I need to stop looking a poeple getting really early faint positives because it makes me wanna test but I have no IC's and I doubt pound land ones would sensitive enough lol not buying ones that cost a fiver just for messing haha

I'm sorry :hugs: In made sure I ordered these this time especially to mess around with as I stupidly spent a fortune last cycle when I didn't even ovulate. You'll be glad you've waited as there is no consolation is getting a shadow, the excitement is in the bfp's! The crackers. :)


----------



## Twinmum87

Haha! Yeah this is only our first cycle so I have nothing in. If i was going to opk i would get a load in along with those but i just can't really justify ordering just for those when no matter wether i test early, on time or late the answer will be the same. Just having the pacience to wait that's the problem lol!


----------



## squirrel.

I had a pack of 50 one-step ICs, but I used my last one a few days ago. As I've had no period since my daughter was born, I've been going a bit POAS crazy with using a few ICs every week. Sometimes when I get a particularly cruel evap or even a false pink line, I'll use up loads till I'm satisfied it was just a fluke. Now that I've hopefully ovulated, I'm going to hold off till 7dpo and then start (gives me time to order some more too :) ). I have seen so many BFNs, I don't mind seeing a few more and I do enjoy the excitement of scrutinising the line. With my daughter I only just got a faint line at 10dpo, so even if this was (miraculously) our cycle, I doubt I'd see anything till then anyway. 

Still huge fingers crossed I actually ovulated!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Twinmum87 said:


> Haha! Yeah this is only our first cycle so I have nothing in. If i was going to opk i would get a load in along with those but i just can't really justify ordering just for those when no matter wether i test early, on time or late the answer will be the same. Just having the pacience to wait that's the problem lol!

It is the problem and I definitely do not have patience :shrug: hehehe


----------



## Chimpette

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay here they are. The lines are darker in person. I am not sure you can see it in the photos.

Emilie I can definitely see a line there :thumbup:



squirrel. said:


> Squirrel I did see what I thought was a line in the time frame, but then it became clearer as it dried, so that's the reason I'm not sure, if I just made up the line that I thought I saw as hubby couldn't see it, but then he could see it later on
> EmilieBrianne - Something is catching my eye, but I'm not sure!
> 
> 
> 
> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> Ladies , I see both lines :hugs: Here's hoping they get darker whoohooo!. :dust:
> 
> I woke up today with a feeling that I'm just not pregnant. It's hard to describe but I just don't think I am. My boobs are killing me but I'm just feeling doubtful. Moods are swinging wildly I keep having to tell myself to chill. :haha: I'm still jotting down symptoms day by day on the off chance that I should get a bfp. I took a test with 2mu as forgot this morn :dohh:
> 
> Here is this mornings test and below that is the tests I've taken in a row for the last three days from 5dpo to 7dpo this morning.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=391397
> 
> and here's progression.
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=391398
> All I see is shadows I can't tell what it is lol. Just the waiting game. I will of course test again in the morning. :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Amber I can definitely see lines on those bottom ones :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## xxemmyxx

I can see lines on all your tests ladies! I know it's early days but I think ur all heading for the groups first bfp's!!

The line is definitely darker on the 7dpo test amber

Emilie i see a line on the first pic you posted, I know it's hard to catch them. I really hope it's a bfp but I am so wary of those ic's. I posted a pic of one before and everyone agreed it was positive but it wasn't I think they often have shadows. I really hope all those faint lines in ic's turn into bfp's for everyone!!

And chimpette I can clearly see a line on that frer, they are sensitive so it would make sense that the others weren't coming up yet and it is early days. Was that photo taken within 10 minutes of doing the test? Cus I never believed it before when people said don't look at it after the time frame and I didn't see how a positive could appear from nowhere if it wasn't there before but I took a frer out of the bin before and it was such a clear line but slightly thinner than the control line!! But it wasn't positive really just a nasty evap with colour!! Again I really hope it's your bfp I'm just sharing my experiences x


----------



## Twinmum87

Oh my gosh just went on the excercise bike I wanted that OH got me as an early birthday present, how unfit am i! *faints, red faced in a pool of sweat* lol! Nice sexy image there for you lovely ladies haha


----------



## squirrel.

Is anyone else TTC their last baby? 

We are and I'm feeling oddly emotional about it. We never TTC our son, so we've only done it once before when we were trying for our daughter and I feel weird that this is the last time I'll ever do it. This is the last time I will have to wait through these agonising Two Week Waits, the last time I will ever stare at negative IC strips willing them to go positive, this is the last time I will ever finally get that BFP and think of a fun way to tell my husband, this is the last time I'll go for all my midwife appointments, download millions of pregnancy apps, fill my calendar with pregnancy milestones, feel my baby kicking me, enjoy my growing bump, feel empowered by the life I am creating, wonder at what that tiny person will be like, jump to-and-fro between "it's a girl, I'm certain" and "no, it's definitely a boy", feel the childish excitement and wonder when it's scan day, count down to all sorts of seemingly minor pregnancy milestones, have random strangers constantly smile at me and ask me about my pregnancy, enjoy the wonderful experience that was labour and birth with my daughter, meet my child for the very last time and simply stare at their beautiful little features wondering which are mine and which are his, lie with a newborn sleeping on my chest knowing that in that moment life is simply perfect... wow... now I am _super_ emotional!!!

Time to flip it.

This is also the last time I will have to despairingly watch my body (which I have fought to keep fit and trim) stretch and change in ways I never thought possible, the last time I will have to watch what I eat and drink, the last time I will have to forego my regular glass of wine in the evening, the last time I have to panic when I don't think I've felt the baby move in a while, the last time I have to be petrified of finding blood when I wipe, the last time I will be so uncomfortable I cannot sleep for months on end, the last time I get a huge nasty kick right in the diaphragm winding me, the last time I suddenly realise I need to pee when there isn't a loo for miles, the last time I have an irritable uterus that contracts every three minutes uncomfortably for the majority of the pregnancy, the last time I have to endure the horrific labour and birth that I had with my son, the last time I have to feel like my family is incomplete and waiting for someone to arrive.

Okay I feel better now :D

To be fair, I am looking forward to our family being complete and moving on to the next stage of our life together - when we are all present, when no one is in nappies and waking up in the night (!!), when everyone can talk and walk, and when we can leave them all with a relative or close friend babysitting so we can have regular date nights again without the worry of someone calling up to tell us the baby won't settle and we have to come home again.

Anyone else want to share their worries/hopes/feelings? I just went a bit mad with my mini-essay :haha:


----------



## NikTik

Squirrel, I can totally relate to everything you just said (apart from keeping fit and trim!) But it is exactly how I'm feeling. Excited to be ttc again, but also that it might not happen. 
We were ttc for a long time previously as my OH has a disabililty and while it's not impossible to conceive, it is certainly not easy. I still think of our daughter as a miracle! Still hopeful and staying positive though. Our daughter has had health problems since 5 days old, reflux, eczema and suspected asthma, and has more recently been diagnosed with 11 intolerances. I sometimes wonder if I am to blame for any of it:(
My main worries are if we will be lucky enough to conceive again, and if so, will they have any of the same problems. Seems trivial compared to others, but it can be such a struggle at times, and its a feeling I cant stop thinking about :wacko: Those are the things I have no control over.
But in the meantime, I'm trying to enjoy ttc, the tww:coffee: and catching up with what everyone is posting on here!


----------



## Twinmum87

Yeah i worry about it being my last but not for the same reason. I am perfectly fine with haveing 3 children in total, I am just terrified of a repeat of the complicated pregnancy and worrying if my boy would be still born, awful labour, dodgy incompetent Dr, emergency section delivery, not seeing them for so long after, almost loosing my girl at 17 days old, having to leave them in hopsital, them not being able to breast feed and my milk supply suddenly stopping very early on. Then there were so many issues with feeding,nsleeping, asthma, excema, reflux, hayfever, colic, physio appointments ..... All I want is a full term natural delivery, take my baby home and breast feed and eveyrhting me ok and this is my one and only chance for it to happen.

Even thou it's my 3rd but OH's first so we are so excited. (Not like it would be any less exciting if it wasn't our first together but you know what I mean lol). Just feels like if I end up needing another section that's it, done, over. Never have any chance of a natural delivery and I feel like absolutely every natural motherly instinct i had was ripped away from me and it seriously effected me bonding with them at first. I felt that initial overwhelming rush of love and emotion as soon as I heard them cry but by the time I finally saw them and held them it was like i was holding another person's children.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Thanks for adding me for testing on April 12th! :hugs:


----------



## faith2015

Hello ladies can I join? I was 4 days late and the witch just hit me today full force ugh! CD 1 here will test on the 25th


----------



## EmilieBrianne

xxemmyxx said:


> I can see lines on all your tests ladies! I know it's early days but I think ur all heading for the groups first bfp's!!
> 
> The line is definitely darker on the 7dpo test amber
> 
> Emilie i see a line on the first pic you posted, I know it's hard to catch them. I really hope it's a bfp but I am so wary of those ic's. I posted a pic of one before and everyone agreed it was positive but it wasn't I think they often have shadows. I really hope all those faint lines in ic's turn into bfp's for everyone!!
> 
> And chimpette I can clearly see a line on that frer, they are sensitive so it would make sense that the others weren't coming up yet and it is early days. Was that photo taken within 10 minutes of doing the test? Cus I never believed it before when people said don't look at it after the time frame and I didn't see how a positive could appear from nowhere if it wasn't there before but I took a frer out of the bin before and it was such a clear line but slightly thinner than the control line!! But it wasn't positive really just a nasty evap with colour!! Again I really hope it's your bfp I'm just sharing my experiences x

I have had tests in the past that were clearly positive but never got positive blood test. I found out I had faulty tests. But I don't know if I should test again in the morning or wait a couple of days. The lines seem to be getting darker. But I just don't want the disappointment.


----------



## ksybr10

April is creeping up, so exciting!


----------



## kariss

Hi, you've got me down on the 2nd I think but could I get changed to the 13th please. O didn't come untill day 40! Looks like I'm having my longest cycle recorded &#128533; thanks!


----------



## xxemmyxx

EmilieBrianne said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> I can see lines on all your tests ladies! I know it's early days but I think ur all heading for the groups first bfp's!!
> 
> The line is definitely darker on the 7dpo test amber
> 
> Emilie i see a line on the first pic you posted, I know it's hard to catch them. I really hope it's a bfp but I am so wary of those ic's. I posted a pic of one before and everyone agreed it was positive but it wasn't I think they often have shadows. I really hope all those faint lines in ic's turn into bfp's for everyone!!
> 
> And chimpette I can clearly see a line on that frer, they are sensitive so it would make sense that the others weren't coming up yet and it is early days. Was that photo taken within 10 minutes of doing the test? Cus I never believed it before when people said don't look at it after the time frame and I didn't see how a positive could appear from nowhere if it wasn't there before but I took a frer out of the bin before and it was such a clear line but slightly thinner than the control line!! But it wasn't positive really just a nasty evap with colour!! Again I really hope it's your bfp I'm just sharing my experiences x
> 
> I have had tests in the past that were clearly positive but never got positive blood test. I found out I had faulty tests. But I don't know if I should test again in the morning or wait a couple of days. The lines seem to be getting darker. But I just don't want the disappointment.Click to expand...

I would test again but that's cus I can't help it! Post your tests if you do anymore, fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies
Kariss will change for u hun.
Welcome faith good luck this cycle.
Bfn for me again today not hopeful now as 12dpo will only test if af not here by Thursday.
Good luck everyone seeing some lines already which is great xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Well af has arrived for me 3 days early :/ BUT it puts be back in the april testing as I will be testing 26th so that's a good thing right? X


----------



## Twinmum87

Hugs kelly x 
may yet still be your month! :)


----------



## squirrel.

Sorry to hear that Kelly. I hope April can still be your month!!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Sorry to hear that Kelly :hugs: Good luck with this brand new cycle :flower:


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi ladies, I'm a bit late but can I join?? I was going to test on 31 March, but thinking I may try to put it off til 1st/2nd April. Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Sorry af got you kelly :( good luck for this cycle

I was naughty and tested this morning with a cheapo asda strip test I had left over today, im only 8dpo lol however I do see something! Im not sure on it though because I can't see any colour so im going to put it down as an evap and try not to test again for a few more days lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And again, hopefully this phot gets put the right way lol


----------



## faith2015

Ooocharlie- i see a shadow!!!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am very wary of faint shadows on tests now, seen so many people get them lately and turn out not to be pregnant. Fx you get your BFP.


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks ladies x
Charlie I do see something I have my fx for u :)
Mumof5 welcome lovely will add your date. Good luck x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

The poctures really arent showin it much are they lol, but there is defo something, however im the same as you twinmum i dont trust shadow lines at all, has to be a nice noticeable pink line, iv had plenty of shadow lines that turn out to be nothing


----------



## TeacherLynn

I see lines on all the tests too. Good luck to you all! I hope the lines get darker and darker.

Afm - I can start the O tests on Sat! Woohoo! Long cycles suck...lol can't wait to be in the tww


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry ckelly, I hate I it when AF comes early, why is that?! At least you get to still be in the thread x


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi Emmy my cycles usually vary from 26/27 days last one was 28 I think my body likes to keep me guessing. 
Very pleased to still be in the April cycle I suppose it's lucky to get another go at a December bundle x


----------



## Twinmum87

Yay keep those positive vibes Kelly! Still time for a christmas/newyear baby yet :D


----------



## mrsverhey

Wow I have had a lot to catch up on! Welcome to all the new ladies so glad to have you here with us! 
I cant wait to see how the month goes and those test I see lines on most of them and cant wait to see them get darker! 
Ckelly so sorry AF got you but now you can go for a late Christmas early New Years gift with some of us testers later this month! Have you heard from Sweetmama? I am a little concerned she was fairly active on here now nothing???

AFM : I am CD 5 AF is slowing down as of this morning just some spotting I am on my third day of Femera I go next Tuesday for a follie scan we may go for IUI this cycle depending on what my follies look like I am a little nervous but excited at the same time for this. Do any of you ladies have experiance with IUI??


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I am really cramping. I can hardly get out of bed. These are my normal af cramps. I didn't test this morning because I was cramping didn't want to waste a test


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey everyone! 

Charlie I think I see something! Can't wait for an update! 

Kelly I am sorry AF got you but I am glad you are still in the thread for this month :)

AFM I am waiting to O, my cycles have been anywhere from 25-28 days and it look like this month I won't O early since it's CD11 and OPKs are super light, so I am still waiting. 

My and the hubby have decided to DTD every day from CD9 until I O and so far we are keeping up :haha: lol but I might take a break tonight (since I am def not Oving today) and try again tomorrow morning just in case. It's really hard TTC with such a big possible O window! 

I wish luck to all waiting to test these days! :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Emmy no not heard from sweetmama I do hope all is ok and she's back with us soon.
Borr.dg the joys ay ;) Good luck huni have my fingers crossed for u x
Mrs verhey good luck lovely :)
Emilie how are you feeling?


----------



## DannaD

Hey ladies! I'll be testing April 8th, or 11dpIUI!
It's my first official tww and I'm going nuts....


----------



## Twinmum87

Ok, not just being totally stupid and this is the first time seeing it since i joined this thread lol, but does AFM mean as for me? Just figured it ou haha

Just cracked open 3 double yolkers, wonder if it's a sign? Hehe


----------



## Heatherga2015

im 4 dpo i will be testing on April 9 th


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome DannaD will add your date. Good luck this cycle. 
Twinmum lol i didn't know until u said so thanks for clearing that up. ;)
Welcome heather huni added you too x


----------



## bluefish1980

Hands up ladies - I just jumped to the last page as there were 53 pages to read!!! So sorry if I have missed anything so far, but I'll try and keep up from here on in.

AFM - I'll probably just be stalking this thread. I am CD5 but cycles are 37 days so AF not due to 1st May.

Not sure if anyone is into mediums/psychics, but I saw one yesterday and he said I would be pregnant very soon, like pee on a stick right now soon. I'd love to believe that was true.
He also said I would have a boy and then within a year I would have a girl. He is the second person to say that to me. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi bluefish feel free to stay with us for. Join in the madness. These ladies on here are absolutely fantastic x


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi blue fish! My aunt had a freaky one with a phsyic many years ago. At the point she went she had just had her second child and was DONE, absolutely finished, happy and never wanted any more. Pshycic told her she had a baby boy waiting for her still, not right now, not soon but there is a baby boy coming to you. 2 years later she found out she was pregnant, she had been using cintraception so was not planned at all. A few months later some one she knew saw the same psycic, there was absolutely no way this man could have know they knew each other, he was quite a distance away and my aunt and her friend didn't even live in the same town or anything. He just said to her 'oh and tell Catherine her baby boy will be born 2 weeks early but he will be perfectly healthy'. . . She had a c section at exaclt 38 weeks, healthy baby boy.


----------



## Heatherga2015

ahh thank you i kinda snuck in there lol


----------



## bluefish1980

Wow Twinmum - that's quite a story! Amazingly spot on!

He talked about other things too. Some things about DHs childhood were spot on! Really hoping he was spot on about this too!!!


----------



## mrsverhey

DannaD said:


> Hey ladies! I'll be testing April 8th, or 11dpIUI!
> It's my first official tww and I'm going nuts....


How was the IUI? I did the femara dose 2.5 two times a day I am currently CD5 and if my follies look good enough we will be doing our first IUI this month like next week maybe eeekkkkkk! Looking for any advice I can get! Thanks and my fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## Chimpette

Kelly so sorry AF came 

xxx


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - I did my first IUI last month. If you can get your OH to go with you to the insemination, I'd recommend it. You have to lie still for 10-20 minutes after the procedure, and it was so nice just sitting there holding his hand. In a lot of ways it was more romantic/intimate than some of the BD cycles have been because they're so scheduled at this point. Only other recommendation is don't drink too much water before the insemination - you need to have a full bladder but again, you'll have to lie there for a while afterwards lol.


----------



## drjo718

Hi ladies, just checking in. I'm CD 20 and waiting on o. I'm not on femara this cycle so I'm not sure when/if I'll o. If i don't o, I won't have a period. So if nothing happens by April 14 I'll take provera. Its probably just as well that I didn't ovulate this cycle. It makes me ovulate around CD17-19, and OH was sick and now I am. With nasty bronchitis. Needless to say, we haven't bd'd in a while!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hey ladies - I'll be joining you all from the March thread. AF arrived right on time last week Wednesday. 

I'll be testing around 4/22. (That is when AF is due and I'm currently telling myself I wont test early...but I'm sure I will!)


----------



## mrsverhey

KrissyB said:


> Mrs - I did my first IUI last month. If you can get your OH to go with you to the insemination, I'd recommend it. You have to lie still for 10-20 minutes after the procedure, and it was so nice just sitting there holding his hand. In a lot of ways it was more romantic/intimate than some of the BD cycles have been because they're so scheduled at this point. Only other recommendation is don't drink too much water before the insemination - you need to have a full bladder but again, you'll have to lie there for a while afterwards lol.


Thank you for this advise our BD is the same these days too! Im hoping he will be able to go with I know he wants to be there so we will see what the schedules say :) I will try to remember water but not to much!!! What about after should I take a day or two off work or am I good to go once I leave there?


----------



## KrissyB

DRJO - Are you getting your fibroid removed through a hysteroscopy? I had my sonohysterogram last Friday and there was some small anomaly that they have to go back and check on in a month. It might have just been a small left over menstrual clot because I had the test done a little early. If it's something more than that the RE said they'd have to do a hysteroscopy next.

Mrs - Oh, it's a pretty easy procedure! It's a little uncomfortable during and immediately after the procedure, but by the time you're walking out you should be 100%. They just have you lie still to give the swimmers the best chance :) I can't imagine a need for any time off afterwards.


----------



## Twinmum87

KozmikKitten said:


> Hey ladies - I'll be joining you all from the March thread. AF arrived right on time last week Wednesday.
> 
> I'll be testing around 4/22. (That is when AF is due and I'm currently telling myself I wont test early...but I'm sure I will!)

Hehe you getting POAS syndrome too? I ALMOST went and got some today but I managed to restrain myself, trying to make it to saturday, AF due sunday :)


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Hi Emmy my cycles usually vary from 26/27 days last one was 28 I think my body likes to keep me guessing.
> Very pleased to still be in the April cycle I suppose it's lucky to get another go at a December bundle x

Yeah I know AF sucks but your lucky you have short cycles as you get more chances, mine are 37 days or longer so I feel like I am waiting absolutely ages for each cycle!! I'm still waiting to O on cd20...

Fingers crossed we both get our bfp's in April xx


----------



## drjo718

KrissyB said:


> DRJO - Are you getting your fibroid removed through a hysteroscopy? I had my sonohysterogram last Friday and there was some small anomaly that they have to go back and check on in a month. It might have just been a small left over menstrual clot because I had the test done a little early. If it's something more than that the RE said they'd have to do a hysteroscopy next.

Krissy- yes, it will be a hysteroscopy. They actually noticed something during my hsg, like a shadow, which is why I had the sonohysterogram. I saw the fibroid right away on the screen. It's pretty significant in size and on the front wall of my uterus, extending almost to the back wall. They said it would most likely prevent me getting pregnant, and would probably cause a miscarriage if I did manage to get pregnant since there is no blood flow in that part of my uterus. It might be why I miscarried before. I'm also wondering if it's why I have spotting randomly during my cycle. 

I'll let you know how it goes, whenever I manage to have the surgery. I know it's an outpatient procedure and that I have to take 10 days off work to recover. I'm guessing they suggest pelvic rest for 2 weeks, and I'm not sure if we'll be able to ttc that cycle or if I'd have to skip it.


----------



## flowergirl7

Sorry after came early ckelly. I'm having many ad signs now and she's due in 2 days. Hoping for my bfp but if it doesn't happen I will still be in the April group. Maybe some of us will have new years babies! Well I'm not out yet. We'll see what happens.


----------



## KrissyB

DRJO - Mine was a very thin tendril along one side that only protruded less than half way across the uterus... I've looked at images online and haven't seen any pathology that looks like it, so I'm hopeful it was nothing. I'm doing an IVF egg retrieval next cycle, so getting the scan done won't impact anything. Then worst case scenario I might just need some down time between the retrieval and the first FET to do the hysteroscopy. Good luck on yours, I hope it goes easily and fxed you don't even need much time off! And with a little extra luck hopefully it's all you need to do to get your :bfp: :dust:


----------



## DannaD

mrsverhey said:


> DannaD said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'll be testing April 8th, or 11dpIUI!
> It's my first official tww and I'm going nuts....
> 
> 
> How was the IUI? I did the femara dose 2.5 two times a day I am currently CD5 and if my follies look good enough we will be doing our first IUI this month like next week maybe eeekkkkkk! Looking for any advice I can get! Thanks and my fingers and toes are crossed for you!Click to expand...

It was my first IUI too! I was very nervous about the whole thing. The actual thing was painless and very fast, it's all the waiting around that was though.

I'm a bit worried the timing was off, I have a feeling I o'd the evening before the IUI, but 36 hours post trigger is pretty much the norm so I'd be pretty unlucky if I o'd too soon.

I was on Femara too, I'm a bad responder and at my US cd12 I was sure there would be nothing. There was one follie though (and tons of smaller ones, PCOS) so we went ahead with the IUI and had sex 2 more times afterwards. We had to abstain before the IUI, next time we won't though as DH's sperm count was quite good.

I think if/when I do my second IUI I'll be way lesd stressed. It's the unknown that's always though!

Thank you and FX for you too! I hope you're growing a nice big follie :)


----------



## snowywolf

Ckelly79 said:


> Oh sorry hopeful.86 that the witch got you. how long are your cycles will you still be testing in April thread? Still in with a change for a festive bundle x
> Im not that confident myself to be honest twinmum now at 11dpo and feel out already if im honest.
> FabPop sorry huni can't help with that but im sure one of the other lovely ladies on here can.
> Added you snowywolf good luck huni.
> XxDreamxX fx lovely I hope you can do this naturally x

Thanks for the add babe.. I'm supposed to have AF visit today.. but there's no signs nor symptoms of her coming.. the tests are also showing up negatives.. booooo.. I wish I could start on a new cycle sooner if it is not working out .. :happydance:


----------



## Babydust47

I'll be testing April 1st. Hoping for a bfp :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Testing April 8!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome babydust and brandicanucks hoping for your BFP ladies x
Hope you get your festive bundle snowywolf ;)
Im now on day 2 of new cycle and glad to be starting again a fresh but these af pains are horrendous this month.
Had my bloods back and all is perfect so that's good.
I see a few ladies take some extras to help things along supplements etc what would you ladies advise?
Also anyone heard from sweetmama?
Baby dust to you all x


----------



## squirrel.

CKelly when we were TTC Isla I used Vitex and soy isoflavones. I wasn't supposed to take both at the same time and didn't realise till CD7 when I stopped taking both instantly, but something worked as I ovulated early on CD12 for once instead of much later in my cycle. We also fell pregnant that cycle, so who knows if they helped. I usually read a lot of good things about vitex. Worth looking into maybe? I can't take any supplements with breastfeeding. If I weren't, I'd be taking vitex.

Temp went up again this morning. I think I did ovulate. So officially 3dpo! So exciting!!! I'd love to say I'll hold out testing till 12dpo or so, but I know I'll buckle a lot sooner than that. If I can get to 8dpo without testing I'll be proud of myself :haha: I just ordered a ton of new cheapies, so as soon as they arrive I'll be fighting the urge to POAS. I really am dreadful!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank you squirrel I really appreciate the advice I think I will give that a whirl this cycle.
Fx lovely I hope u get your festive BFP x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Definitely ovulated last night, approximately 27 hours after I inseminated. While the timing is great, I just have this feeling that this is not my cycle.


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi our timings are similar. We only dtd once in my fertile window the day before ovulation. I'm not too hopeful once was enough for me, but fingers crossed for both of us!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've successfully conceived on the first try with only one donation twice now, and have my 3 year old daughter and 8 month old son. I'm using the same donor, but this cycle was really weird, and I ovulated on CD20, where my normal had been CD17/18 for the last three cycles. But based on my last 3 cycles, I wasn't expecting AF until April 11, so that should be enough time to implant and grow. April 8 will be 9dpo. My normal for years had been a 26 days cycle with O on CD13, but my cycles hadn't regulated back to that since having Asher yet.

Just have a feeling that this will be the time I don't conceive the first time.


----------



## Twinmum87

I am trying hard not to read too much into things. Had slight nausia on and off this morning, head ache and absolutely shattered, just had a nap for a couple hours. But i had all this for a few days last week. Head aches are a regular thing for me so I can't use that as reliable symptom spotting lol! I keep wanting to go get a test but I do know it's better to just wait so then OH and I can do the test together and not too early on that i could get a false negative if I do turn out to be pregnant.


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Twinmum, how many DPO are you currently? I think it's always better to hold off for as long as you can so you don't get disappointed because it might be a negative even if you have conceieved because it's a little too early. 

Have we got anyone from the UK on the board that have been refered to a gynacologist for help with fertility?


----------



## Twinmum87

I think I am 9dpo. Af due on Sunday.


----------



## scoobybeans

Testing April 10th. Good luck everyone! :xmas10:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome scooby beans good luck huni x


----------



## bluefish1980

Hoefullyopto - I'm in the UK and was referred to hospital for help. GP was fab and organised all my tests before the hospital app so we could just move quite quickly.

It took a while - first saw GP end of July and hospital appointment was 1st December!

GP organised progesterone tests, ultrasound, blood tests, up to date smear, hubby has sperm analysed, even had to do STD tests. However, 1 week before hospital appointment we got a letter from Hospital to say our appointment had been cancelled indefinitely as my BMI was too high. Was gutted they had let us get to that point before even mentioning my weight!

All our tests were normal, and I actually conceived in December, sadly I miscarried but also conceived this month again (and miscarried!) but that was our first BFP in 2 years!

My GP has been good and is keeping an eye on any pregnancies so if I can get my BMI down we are still good to go!

Hope you have better luck than we did.

BTW - CKelly79 is that Norfolk in UK or USA? I'm on the Suffolk/Norfolk border in UK.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone, I hope you are all well and not going crazy like me haha


Took an IC today and it has a second line :wacko: and it did have obvious pale pink/grey colour to it until it dried now it's the palest pink grey you could imagine but still a bold thick line and so easy to see in real life i can hold it out at arms length and still see it. It's really difficult to get pics of but I will try to show you what I'm talking about. :hugs: 

What do you think Ladies? Pic one is within time frame the rest are after
 



Attached Files:







9dpo new bfp isit eeeeep.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 21









is this pos 9dpo.jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 20









is this pos 9dpo 2.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 15









is this pos 9dpo3.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 10









9dpo new.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ckelly79

Yep I can see it hun x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Trying REALLY hard to not get excited as I have had 3 mc's. But I can see it so clearly. Everything crossed.


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh huni fingers crossed firmly. Think positive as I am for u x


----------



## ksybr10

Can I change my testing to the 8th?

3/4dpo today, come on time! 

Woke up with a screaming headache and crampy feeling in tummy. I'm just exhausted so not really looking into everything too much!


----------



## Ckelly79

Done for u lovely x


----------



## squirrel.

Amber that line looks good :) I'd say BFP! Fingers crossed it darkens for you!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yep Amber I can see that too and I would call that a bfp! How any dpo are you now?

Afm: my opk's are still negative cd21 grrrrrrrr


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Ladies, I'm tentatively excited. 

Oh dpo. It's a long story I can explain if you want me to bust basically I got a positive opk last sat the 21st, which means I ovulated Sunday? Which means monday was 1dpo making today 9dpo. I haven't had a period since I miscarried in Feb. So cycle day 35 at the mo and ovulated on cycle day 26! :wacko:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

I kept my smu in a cup until my asda shop come with my new test strips lol!! 

So here is my 9dpo cheapy test strip


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> I kept my smu in a cup until my asda shop come with my new test strips lol!!
> 
> So here is my 9dpo cheapy test strip
> View attachment 856273


I see a hint! :)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> I kept my smu in a cup until my asda shop come with my new test strips lol!!
> 
> So here is my 9dpo cheapy test strip
> View attachment 856273
> 
> 
> 
> I see a hint! :)Click to expand...

Yea it was sooooo hard to try catch it on a photo, its a VERY faint but pink line!!! Im not getting my hopes up yet though, it could be a really evil evap lol, plus with my history i dont want my hopes up incase i have another mc :( hoping though that the tablets im on will prevent that!, ill do another test tomoro and then we will see if its darker or just an evap x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Amber I can definitely see it! I hope it's a sticky bean and all goes well :) 

Charlie I see a little something faint there too! Can't wait to see tomorrow's! 

I will most likely O tomorrow, almost + opk this morning so should be + by the afternoon! Also, me and DH are still going strong on the BD plan, it's been 3 days in a row and we will not stop until the opks go negative again. I really hope this BDing like bunnies/teenagers will get us a baby!!! :haha: That will make my testing date April 12 at 11DPO. :happydance:


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> AmberDaisyDoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> I kept my smu in a cup until my asda shop come with my new test strips lol!!
> 
> So here is my 9dpo cheapy test strip
> View attachment 856273
> 
> 
> 
> I see a hint! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yea it was sooooo hard to try catch it on a photo, its a VERY faint but pink line!!! Im not getting my hopes up yet though, it could be a really evil evap lol, plus with my history i dont want my hopes up incase i have another mc :( hoping though that the tablets im on will prevent that!, ill do another test tomoro and then we will see if its darker or just an evap xClick to expand...

It is so hard isn't it. Sorry for your losses, same here I've had three mc's last one being Feb just gone into march, good luck 9dpo buddy! I look forward to seeing your test in the morning xx


----------



## squirrel.

Charlie I can see something too! Fingers crossed this becomes your sticky BFP. X


----------



## Chimpette

Hello ladies

Sorry didnt post yesterday been crazy busy with work. So here is my test from yesterday at 10dpo 

:cloud9::happydance::happydance: now please stick little one :baby:
 



Attached Files:







20150330_182212-1-1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 37


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Chimpette! :bfp:


----------



## squirrel.

Huge congrats Chimpette! Beautiful BFP! Hope you have a sticky bean on board!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

So looks like we are seeing our first BFP's on the board! Let's hope those lines get darker and you all get your sticky beans!


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

:happydance: Huge congrats Chimpette sticky bean dust to you! xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyyy Chimpette see ladies I just knew this was a lucky thread xx
Amber I see it hun and Charlie i see something there too.
Jumping up and down here ladies.
Babydust my lovelies xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Amber would you like your BFP added now lovely as that's a great line ?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Chimpette and Amber!!


----------



## squirrel.

3dpo and no symptoms to obsess over yet :haha: can't even make anything up now! Did an opk and the second line wasn't even visible, which is the first time that's happened since I started taking OPKs. I hope that's a good sign that my hormones are doing what they should.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I did an OPK this morning too, and the surge was definitely on its way out. Hopefully those little swimmers have already caught the eggie.


----------



## Twinmum87

Fantastic chimpette! Congrats :D


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ckelly79 said:


> Amber would you like your BFP added now lovely as that's a great line ?

Oh my goodness.... do you think? Oh what the heck go on then it is there afterall :dance: 

I've sent hubby out on a wild goose chase with a list of all local-ish pharmacies to get me a FRER lol. Our one local morrisons and asda are out of stock :dohh:
It's ten to seven pm here in the UK he left at six and its raining hard. I feel mean but to me it's not real unless it's on a frer haha


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

squirrel. said:


> 3dpo and no symptoms to obsess over yet :haha: can't even make anything up now! Did an opk and the second line wasn't even visible, which is the first time that's happened since I started taking OPKs. I hope that's a good sign that my hormones are doing what they should.


:dust::dust: Let's hope your swimmer and eggy are hard at work in there :flower:


----------



## ksybr10

3dpo and I woke up with a headache and crampy feeling. 

I was suppose to get some things done around the house, but guess what? I slept. Oh well. ;\


----------



## flowergirl7

Congrats Chimpette :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyyy Amber it's up ;)
Can't wait to see frer x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Ckelly79 said:
> 
> 
> Amber would you like your BFP added now lovely as that's a great line ?
> 
> Oh my goodness.... do you think? Oh what the heck go on then it is there afterall :dance:
> 
> I've sent hubby out on a wild goose chase with a list of all local-ish pharmacies to get me a FRER lol. Our one local morrisons and asda are out of stock :dohh:
> It's ten to seven pm here in the UK he left at six and its raining hard. I feel mean but to me it's not real unless it's on a frer hahaClick to expand...

Any luck getting frer hun??


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations chimpette!!!!


----------



## drjo718

Well i guess it's a good thing I can't really ttc right now, bc I've just been diagnosed with pneumonia! My opks are almost positive but not sure theyre quite there yet. I'm temping so that should tell me, but they've been rocky lately bc of the fever. This whole cycle is a mess haha


----------



## Twinmum87

Feeling sick again this evening. Why is it so hard to not think if every tiny little thing is a symptom. Just going to make it harder if I get a bfn after convincing myself I am after feeling sick


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Stay positive twinmum, your not out until the witch shows. It's nion impossible to not think every symptom as a sign. Stay strong with testing and let's hope we see that BFP soon!


----------



## Emiloo

2 BFPs already! Congrats ladies and good luck to ladies who are testing soon!!

:dust:

I have 1 week until O now, better start BDing!!


----------



## BlueWater

I'm due :af: on the 18th - but if not EDD would be 26th December!! - that's a date I wouldn't forget! fingers crossed.


----------



## KrissyB

DRJO - Ugh that stinks.... hope you get well soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Dani88

AF arrived for me. CD 1 of 7th Cycle of trying for #1 (feeling really let down and discouraged right now). I will be testing April 28th.


----------



## starryjune

Hi ladies... I have been here on and off over the past month. I am 7DPO today and my temp went way down, but no spotting or anything except light cramping, fatigue, feeling drained (same as a lot of the time, ugh!). Also my boobs just became sore today. Praying that maybe the dip was implantation but I doubt it - that dip is pretty normal for me around this point in the LP. FX my temp goes back up tomorrow and at least gives me some hope, however delusional :D


----------



## tag74

:hi: Would love to join! I'm officially suppose to test April 9th if you could add me! I'll probably cave and do earlier! 

FX everyone!


----------



## SoldierWife

Can I be added too the list?! AF is due April 10th! I'm going to try and hold out until then!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So who wants to symptom spot? lol

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.


----------



## Twinmum87

Hi everyone joining :) 

Hope to see some more bfp's today!

I am buying some first responce today ready to test on Saturday.


----------



## Ckelly79

Drjo sorry your poorly I hope u feel better soon x
Brandi they sound good symptoms huni fx for u x
Twinmum looking forward to seeing those tests ;)
Welcome Tag74,Soliderwide, Bluewater, Dani88 and Starryjune I will add your dates for you.
Here's to a good lucky month ladies for those festive bundles x

Do any of these lovely ladies have dates to add as yet?
Scoobydrlp
Danielle1984
Lost7
Angelob
Borr.dg.baby
Hopeful89
Snowywolf 
Xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Bad news ladies :nope: Tests today are negative and major temp dip this morning. From around the 98.9-99.2's down to 98.2 this morning.
Please take my bfp off :( :sadangel:

I rinsed yesterdays test with water and there's still a pink line there :shrug: 

I'll wait it out now, enjoy my sons 10th birthday tomorrow and get busy prepping for it today. Thank you all, see you in a couple of days I'll update when :witch: shows and then it's cycle day 1. Hoping and praying for lots of :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: on this thread, I just know it's a lucky one! 

:dust: to you all <3 <3 <3


----------



## squirrel.

Brandi - sounds good! Hope you're in store for a sparkling BFP in a few weeks!

I had a temp drop this morning :'( I thought everything had been going a bit too smoothly. I had the most disrupted night's sleep possible with my daughter waking every hour and a half or so. I was boiling hot in the night, seriously burning up, so I'm surprised my temp was low this morning. With me disrupted sleep does make my temp go down, but it's still down now. It could be the second oestrogen surge as I do have a little ewcm again today out of nowhere. I'm really hoping it's that and not that my body is still broken after having my baby. I was so hoping my fertility was returning. OPK still practically non existent this morning, so it's not like I'm about to ovulate. I'm pretty sure I did ovulate as I had way too many signs, OPKs, cm, cramps and then temp dip on day of O followed by three high temps. Really hoping this is the result of disrupted sleep or second oestrogen surge. We will know tomorrow.

Symptoms are pretty non-existent :)

4dpo - Slight twinges in ovary areas, in the night absolutely boiling hot - had to kick off duvet even though the room was quite cold. Feeling very moody (but that is more likely to do with stress over returning to work).


----------



## squirrel.

Oh Amber, so so sorry to hear that :( you're not out yet! You're still only around 9/10dpo right? Temp dips don't always mean AF. I got a huge temp dip the day I got my BFP with my daughter. I was sure I was out with BFNs in the morning, then later that day I got a BFP.

Also I would chuck away those one-step ICs :haha: I get shadow lines with them all the time and even a couple of pink lines in the time limit and it all turn out to be false positives. They were much better quality when I was TTC my daughter in 2013. Now they are a pile of pants if you ask me! Sorry you've been stung by them too :hugs:

Here are some of the threads I started over the last few months with my weird ICs:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2289763-faint-bfp-pink-evap-update-real-pink-false-positive.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2257915-faint-bfp-evap-came-up-time-limit-but-so-faint.html

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2249227-evap-start-something-eyes-needed-update-loads-new-evaps.html


----------



## Ckelly79

Amber my lovely ive done as you have asked xx 
I agree with squirrel still time huni. I hope your son has a fantastic birthday and it keeps your mind occupied.
Thinking of you and we will all be here when your back in a few days to support you xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Oh Amber there is still time hun don't lose hope, maybe your urine was more diluted today? Good luck Hunni xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

squirrel. said:


> Oh Amber, so so sorry to hear that :( you're not out yet! You're still only around 9/10dpo right? Temp dips don't always mean AF. I got a huge temp dip the day I got my BFP with my daughter. I was sure I was out with BFNs in the morning, then later that day I got a BFP.
> 
> Also I would chuck away those one-step ICs :haha: I get shadow lines with them all the time and even a couple of pink lines in the time limit and it all turn out to be false positives. They were much better quality when I was TTC my daughter in 2013. Now they are a pile of pants if you ask me! Sorry you've been stung by them too :hugs:
> 
> Here are some of the threads I started over the last few months with my weird ICs:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2289763-faint-bfp-pink-evap-update-real-pink-false-positive.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2257915-faint-bfp-evap-came-up-time-limit-but-so-faint.html
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2249227-evap-start-something-eyes-needed-update-loads-new-evaps.html

They are a big pile of poop! :thumbup: 

Everything pregnancy related is already in the bin out the back I went around with a bag and chucked everything away all the ones I've done, yesterdays all the proper ones I've done -everything -gone. :sulk: haha. I'm ignoring everything and getting on with the next few days now.

I'm done obsessing this cycle is now 36 days long and I've had enough of guessing it's tiring and distracting. I will now wait for my period and if AF doesn't show by Tuesday I will nip out and get a frer and do it with whatever pee I have in my bladder at that time. haha. :hugs:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

My 10dpo tests 


It's a lot more noticeable in real life!! I just can't catch it on camera, PLEASE stick


----------



## Ckelly79

Looking good Charlie ;) x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

And this test is one of the crappiest tests ever lol it's 90% accurate the day after ur period is due lol i done one couple of days ago and it was stark white negative, but today...


----------



## Ckelly79

I can see it on there huni hopefully be darker in a day or so . Yayyyyyy xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think when I post my DPO symptoms, I'll copy and paste the days before too, so that new members or lurkers who want to symptom spot can just look at the last post instead of searching. Feeling crampy and the gas is horrible this morning and I feel so bloated already. The cramps feel like AF cramps, but I can't say either way what they are lol. I'll post my symptoms later on in the day once I've gotten going.

It's 6:50am and I've been up for an hour already. I'm completely exhausted despite going to bed earlier and sleeping for a good 8 straight, uninterrupted hours. I'm lucky to get 6/7 broken hours lol.

Gotta get the kidlets ready for school.


----------



## Twinmum87

So, the tests came in packs of two. Only need one for Saturday. Don't want the second to go to waste now do we! So decided to pee on it .... I am shaking! Don't know wether to say anything to OH as not even due on until Sunday and i promised I would wait until Saturday to test! But this came up so dark in 30 seconds, pic was taken less than 1 minute after i dipped!

https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s539/Twinmum87/image.jpg1_zpsrvjn5qzc.jpg


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

WOW now thats a BFP congratulations twinmum!!!!!


----------



## ksybr10

So guys, I'm confused. On the 24th, I tested high fertility all the way until the 28th. Then I got my peak smiley. All the Cm, etc. I also tested with test strips but they never got to their full potential!!

Now today, like I always do, I just test just to make sure and I'm reading high fertility! Wth??? What should I do?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

WOW! That is a beautiful BFP twin!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Wow twinmum!! That's definately a BFP are you sure you are not further along than you think :)


----------



## DannaD

It's great to see those positive tests! Congrats ladies!


----------



## Twinmum87

I really am wondering if i ovulated early this cycle. Cannot believe how dark it is. Only other thing I can think is if it's another set of multiples in there so it's sent the HCG levels up faster.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats twin! You were experiencing a lot of symptoms so it makes sense you have such a dark test! Maybe it is twins!!!

Amber your not out till the witch shows! I hope it's still a BFP but just throwing this out there it could be chemical? Also I have posts with evaps that are so so so clear it looks like an evap.


----------



## flowergirl7

Well I'm out this time. AF showed up Right on time. I forgot i hav a short luteal phase only 10 days. I had to take vitamins last time to make it longer. I think that helped getting pregnant with DS. 

Ckelly can you put me down for April 26 th please :) let's go new years babies!!

Keep those BFPs rolling in!!!


----------



## aprilwonders

I'm due to test on the 17th, I'm feeling hopeful but I'm determined not to test until AF is at least a day late!


----------



## ksybr10

And these are my opks from this morning plus my clearblue opk is reading high.

Just went though this last week. ;\ Something is wrong!
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-01 08.03.45.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats to Charlie and twinmum on those BFP's! :happydance: Twinmum what DPO are you? That's super dark! More twins, perhaps?

amber- I think it's too early to count yourself out yet! I totally get wanting to take your mind off it though :) Still rooting for you to get your BFP!

squirrel- wow those are some bad evaps! I had the exact same thing as the first link you posted a couple of cycles ago. It was like half of the test line was pink, almost like some dye from the control line got on there. I was hopeful but the next day was a BFN. Guess they're called cheapies for a reason ;)

Good luck to everyone else still waiting to test!


----------



## Twinmum87

I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> And these are my opks from this morning plus my clearblue opk is reading high.
> 
> Just went though this last week. ;\ Something is wrong!

Well the thing about the clear blue ones if it is the advanced digital one. It doesn't just read lh it also reads a type of estrogen so when you get a high reading that is it picking up that type of estrogen that surges before you ovulate or randomly if you have pcos. When you get a peak reading that is when it picks up the lh. I have pcos and get more than one surge of that estrogen and I occasionally get more than one surge lh if the first time I didn't ovulate. I gear up to ovulate but it wasn't able to so it has to do it over. So I save my money and use the cheapy test becAuse I can test more than once a day and catch my surge. So because of my pcos and endometriosis I get false surges. You can go to their website and it explains the different in the hormones it picks up better than I can. But I hope I made since and didn't confuse you to much.


----------



## ksybr10

So basically last week could have been a fluke? Last week I had two days low, 4 days high, and received my peak. After that I testes after my peak was gone and it was low again.

Took one yesterday and it was low and this morning is high? So I could possibly be ovulating twice?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay my past few tests I have done now that they are dry I can definitely tell they are indents. I am 12-13dpo I tested this morning but I don't see much of anything. I have gotten bfp late in the past at almost 6-7 weeks. I hope I get one this cycle. But either way I will just keep trying.


----------



## scoobybeans

Twinmum87 said:


> I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.

Wow. I'm not sure I've ever seen a line that dark at 10 DPO! Did you confirm O date with OPK's or temp? Or both? If it's right than I'd have to think twins. Or a superbaby! :ninja:


----------



## mrsverhey

Twinmum87 said:


> I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.

Let us know what your HCG level is cause that line screams multiples :winkwink:


----------



## Twinmum87

scoobybeans said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.
> 
> Wow. I'm not sure I've ever seen a line that dark at 10 DPO! Did you confirm O date with OPK's or temp? Or both? If it's right than I'd have to think twins. Or a superbaby! :ninja:Click to expand...

I did 1 OPK in the evening of cd 10 then 2 opk on cd 11&12. All were negative but the cd 10 was slightly darker. I wonder if i ovulates early and that cd10 test picked up the very tail end of the LH surge? Who know. Just hopeing so much that it sticks, will be a long wait to find out how many are growing in there unless i book a private scan!


----------



## Twinmum87

mrsverhey said:


> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.
> 
> Let us know what your HCG level is cause that line screams multiples :winkwink:Click to expand...

Not sure we having anything that tells you HCG levels over here. We only get the levels checked if you end up going to hospital with suspected misscarriage.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> So basically last week could have been a fluke? Last week I had two days low, 4 days high, and received my peak. After that I testes after my peak was gone and it was low again.
> 
> Took one yesterday and it was low and this morning is high? So I could possibly be ovulating twice?

No not exactly ovulating twice but gearing up to ovulate twice. I have had it happen 4 times in one cycle and found it took that many tries to ovulate. But in that time I had a longer than normal cycle and it happened after a miscarriage but basically your body knows it is time to ovulate so tries to but the egg isn't ready so it fails. So it tries again. I have it happen all the time with twice a cycle but rarely more than that. So maybe you failed to ovulate the first time and your body is trying again or you could just have a hormone imbalance.


----------



## scoobybeans

Twinmum87 said:


> scoobybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmum87 said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering that myself! I am only supposed to be 10dpo! Can't get my head round how dark the line it.
> 
> Wow. I'm not sure I've ever seen a line that dark at 10 DPO! Did you confirm O date with OPK's or temp? Or both? If it's right than I'd have to think twins. Or a superbaby! :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> I did 1 OPK in the evening of cd 10 then 2 opk on cd 11&12. All were negative but the cd 10 was slightly darker. I wonder if i ovulates early and that cd10 test picked up the very tail end of the LH surge? Who know. Just hopeing so much that it sticks, will be a long wait to find out how many are growing in there unless i book a private scan!Click to expand...

Ah, that makes sense. I get positive OPK's for about 2-3 days, so if you're like me you could have O'd at maybe CD7 or 8? That's still a nice dark line for 12-13DPO :)


----------



## AH100

Hi All!

I am also in the dreaded 2ww - am 7 dpo now and supposed to test on 8 April, but will probably test on the 7th as DH is going away for a week on then. 

Been TTC for a year with a mc in dec'14 at 7 weeks. This is also my first month temping & charting - very confusing!!!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## squirrel.

Charlie - congrats :) they are starting to look good those lines!

Twinmum - wow! What a BFP! I'm wondering multiples too. Aren't you more likely to have reins if you've already had them? 

Ksybr10 - how frustrating for you! It could be that you'll ovulate twice. I'd take OPKs twice a day to see what's going on.


----------



## snowywolf

Ckelly79 said:


> Drjo sorry your poorly I hope u feel better soon x
> Brandi they sound good symptoms huni fx for u x
> Twinmum looking forward to seeing those tests ;)
> Welcome Tag74,Soliderwide, Bluewater, Dani88 and Starryjune I will add your dates for you.
> Here's to a good lucky month ladies for those festive bundles x
> 
> Do any of these lovely ladies have dates to add as yet?
> Scoobydrlp
> Danielle1984
> Lost7
> Angelob
> Borr.dg.baby
> Hopeful89
> Snowywolf
> Xx

Hi babe,I'm "19 DPO" still no AF, she's "late" and I suspect that I had a late O, and it's technically "8 DPO" ..dared not poas.. Arghhh.. &#128557;


----------



## ksybr10

Interesting so my body is playing tricks on me, April fools!

Explains why I dried up and now this morning I have a lot of stretchy white cm. Awesome.

Guess I'm out of my tww. I guess I'm just winging it this month. So frustrating.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> Interesting so my body is playing tricks on me, April fools!
> 
> Explains why I dried up and now this morning I have a lot of stretchy white cm. Awesome.
> 
> Guess I'm out of my tww. I guess I'm just winging it this month. So frustrating.

It is frustrating. I test with opks twice a day until I get a bfp or af. I get a 100 pack and order it about about 30 days. It lasts me 50 days or so.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thank you ckelly for being so attentive! I will be testing april 12! If I can hold out that long, thankfully I don't have any tests in the house and my car is in the shop getting fixed for a couple of weeks so I won't be able to buy any! :haha:

Anyone here get O pain? I always get O pain, by watching my cycles I have determined I get it the day of O. It's usually mild but very noticeable and sometimes annoying so I take a couple of advils and I am fine. This month my OPKs have been weird and last night I woke up at 2am with really really bad O pain, like it went down to my back and kept me from sleeping well. It's on my left side and I am sure it's the side I am Oing from since I had a scan last month and I Ovulated from the right side last month. It was so intense that my whole left side is still tender to touch and some movements this morning. Anyone had that happen before? 

My temp spiked this am as well so I am guessing I did O with the pain. I had a +opk yesterday morning and a - one yesterday afternoon (usual because I usually have about 3 days of + ones), and tested this morning and another + but I think I tested too early and that is never good with OPKs so I am waiting to test again in a few hours.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

borr.dg.baby said:


> Thank you ckelly for being so attentive! I will be testing april 12! If I can hold out that long, thankfully I don't have any tests in the house and my car is in the shop getting fixed for a couple of weeks so I won't be able to buy any! :haha:
> 
> Anyone here get O pain? I always get O pain, by watching my cycles I have determined I get it the day of O. It's usually mild but very noticeable and sometimes annoying so I take a couple of advils and I am fine. This month my OPKs have been weird and last night I woke up at 2am with really really bad O pain, like it went down to my back and kept me from sleeping well. It's on my left side and I am sure it's the side I am Oing from since I had a scan last month and I Ovulated from the right side last month. It was so intense that my whole left side is still tender to touch and some movements this morning. Anyone had that happen before?
> 
> My temp spiked this am as well so I am guessing I did O with the pain. I had a +opk yesterday morning and a - one yesterday afternoon (usual because I usually have about 3 days of + ones), and tested this morning and another + but I think I tested too early and that is never good with OPKs so I am waiting to test again in a few hours.

 I get o pain. It is normally the last day of ovulation too. I assume it is the egg releasing?


----------



## wantmore

Hey guys! Sorry, I've been out for a few day prepping for my sister to visit us! 

Congratulation Chimpette and Twinmum on the BFPs! Hope they are stickies. :happydance:

AFM: I thought I was having an anovulatory month with the roller coaster temps but what do you know, I have 2 high temps so far!! I couldn't be more excited. I'm in the TWW now and at 2-3 DPO. I will probably test on the 10th. My sister leaves on the 9th so what a great distraction for me! I think I over analyze my possible pregnancy symptoms. :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot 2015-04-01 at 11.04.07 PM.png
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## squirrel.

Well I've got mild cramps and tan spotting. Looks like AF is coming at 4dpo!!! Craziness, but to be expected with breastfeeding messing up cycles! At least ovulation is back :D quite disappointed we didn't catch the first egg, but hopefully we'll catch the second. I don't know if I'll ovulate again any time soon, as I inagibe my cycles will be pretty messed up, but here's hoping for another go at April testing towards the end of the month. Congrats to all those who got their beautiful BFPs, good luck to those of you still waiting and hopefully be back if I ovulate again soon :D :wave:


----------



## Twinmum87

Yes squirrel, mine a fraternal so i must hyperovulate. Thinking of asking for an early scan to see what's in there lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry squirrel! I hope you O soon and can join us again! 

twinmom I would for sure! It would drive me insane not knowing! Congratulations :)


----------



## goddess25

I am D22. Had a little spotting yesterday, some mild cramps and mild back pain. Fingers crossed its a little implantation bleeding because i am now convinced i am starting early menopause.


----------



## Babydust47

Hey ladies! Tested today at 10dpo and got a bfn. But it's still early so staying hopeful. Still have pregnancy symptoms so I still think this is the month. Gag reflux is very sensitive. I gagged multiple times while brushing my teeth. This happened during my first pregnancy so please send me baby dust :kiss:.

Thanks ladies! Praying there are a lot of bfp this month! ***baby dust to you all***

Testing on Saturday again if the witch doesn't show her face :winkwink:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

This mornings test
 



Attached Files:







WP_20150401_004.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Babydust47 said:


> Hey ladies! Tested today at 10dpo and got a bfn. But it's still early so staying hopeful. Still have pregnancy symptoms so I still think this is the month. Gag reflux is very sensitive. I gagged multiple times while brushing my teeth. This happened during my first pregnancy so please send me baby dust :kiss:.
> 
> Thanks ladies! Praying there are a lot of bfp this month! ***baby dust to you all***
> 
> Testing on Saturday again if the witch doesn't show her face :winkwink:

Sending tons of dust your way! :dust:



Sorry Emilie I can't see anything on that test :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

borr.dg.baby said:


> Babydust47 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Tested today at 10dpo and got a bfn. But it's still early so staying hopeful. Still have pregnancy symptoms so I still think this is the month. Gag reflux is very sensitive. I gagged multiple times while brushing my teeth. This happened during my first pregnancy so please send me baby dust :kiss:.
> 
> Thanks ladies! Praying there are a lot of bfp this month! ***baby dust to you all***
> 
> Testing on Saturday again if the witch doesn't show her face :winkwink:
> 
> Sending tons of dust your way! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Emilie I can't see anything on that test :(Click to expand...

Well me either lol. Pretty sure I am onto next cycle.


----------



## FabPop

squirrel. said:


> Well I've got mild cramps and tan spotting. Looks like AF is coming at 4dpo!!! Craziness, but to be expected with breastfeeding messing up cycles! At least ovulation is back :D quite disappointed we didn't catch the first egg, but hopefully we'll catch the second. I don't know if I'll ovulate again any time soon, as I inagibe my cycles will be pretty messed up, but here's hoping for another go at April testing towards the end of the month. Congrats to all those who got their beautiful BFPs, good luck to those of you still waiting and hopefully be back if I ovulate again soon :D :wave:

I have had spotting between AF since my cycles returned after breastfeeding, I'm hoping it settles down soon :-/
Im on cd15 here & waiting to ovulate! 
Congratulations on the bfps! &#128522;


----------



## Twinmum87

Ooohh fx for you baby dust! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ooooh oooh oooh iv just had an idea, i wasnt going to tell OH yet, (im definately pregnant the lines are clear as day in real life i wish i cud catch them on photo) anyway i wasnt going to tell him till for a few days, but i dont like keeping secrets, and he doesn't like secrets kept from him, anyway as its April fools day im highly tempted when he gets home from work to firstly ask him if anyone April foolsed him today to remind him which day it is, then a little bit later tell him im pregnant, he wont think its true because its April fools day lol, now do i or dont i??


----------



## Ckelly79

Wow twinmum what a fab BFP congrats huni x
No problem Flowergirl date done for u lovely x
Welcome Aprilwonders and AH100 dates added for u fx this cycle x
Snowywolf ;)
Fx Borr.dg.baby consider it done x
Squirrel hope u ovulate soon huni x
Welcome Goddess25 good luck lovely x
Babydust47 fx for u. X
Charlie that's a great idea hehehe x
Emilie still time lovely x


----------



## Twinmum87

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Ooooh oooh oooh iv just had an idea, i wasnt going to tell OH yet, (im definately pregnant the lines are clear as day in real life i wish i cud catch them on photo) anyway i wasnt going to tell him till for a few days, but i dont like keeping secrets, and he doesn't like secrets kept from him, anyway as its April fools day im highly tempted when he gets home from work to firstly ask him if anyone April foolsed him today to remind him which day it is, then a little bit later tell him im pregnant, he wont think its true because its April fools day lol, now do i or dont i??

Lmao! I just showed OH the test when he got home from work with a massive grin on my face! He was so happy! Was about 10 minutes after he asked me if this was an April fools haha! Like yeah I am going to go upto a random pregnant woman in the street and get them to pee on a stick so I can hand him a positive, the big dope haha!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Lol twinmum, you can buy positive tests on ebay for pranks lol


----------



## Twinmum87

Haha! You can get anything these days! Think I will be due 16th december :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Charlie would you like me to add your BFP huni? Xx


----------



## KrissyB

Emilie - Sorry for the :bfn:, but if AF hasn't shown yet, maybe it's just a shy line?

AFM - Monitoring today showed a nice 18 mm follie... but bloodwork wasn't quite there yet. So I'll go back in tomorrow for more monitoring and likely take the trigger tomorrow night. Then it's on to the IUI Saturday :thumbup:


----------



## hopeful:)

Hey girls hope ur all well. This thread is Def active takes me an hour to catch up haha. Anyway I was wondering if u could see the squinter in this tweek?
 



Attached Files:







20150401_133048~2.jpg
File size: 12.7 KB
Views: 26


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Ckelly79 said:


> Charlie would you like me to add your BFP huni? Xx

I'll wait a couple more days i think please hun. I want to see the line get dark first xx


----------



## AngelOb

Well ladies I'm definitely still waiting on AF to show after my d&c. It's been almost six weeks and still nothing and I've gotten a few bfns. I had some spotting on Monday and I don't know what to think since we haven't been preventing in-between cycles, we didn't see a need to. I just started tracking my basal body temperature and it's been slowly rising the past few days and hasn't been below 97.3 at all which I know varies between each person but maybe it's a good sign. Still no idea on where I'm supposed to be in my cycle but hopefully I'll know for sure by the end of April.

On another note congrats to the :bfp:s H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Babydust47

Congrats on your bfp!!! That's so exciting!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I can see it hopeful! How many DPO are you? fx!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow! Lots of babies coming for Christmas! Hopefully lots and lots more!

AFM: I'll copy and paste each of the days before, in case we get some new members who want to follow along without searching back.

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), waves of nausea, and my gag reflex is super active today.


----------



## hopeful:)

borr.dg.baby said:


> I can see it hopeful! How many DPO are you? fx!

Ummm some where between 10 and 14 ... its the one month I haven't used opks etc and just gone on cm x


----------



## AngelOb

Update from today ladies, I just took an IC just for giggles and because its been a week and this is what I got. What do you think? Do I dare trust it?
 



Attached Files:







internet file.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 27


----------



## Ckelly79

Hopeful I see it hun.
Charlie no probs huni can't wait to see the line get darker.
Angelob that's a lovely line huni x
Babydust to all xx


----------



## AngelOb

Thank you CKelly, I'm so nervous to trust it though....going to buy a frer tomorrow or tonight to test tomorrow one of the two lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it too, Angel!


----------



## BlueWater

Ok, I'm ready to get pregnant - come on :spermy:


----------



## Twinmum87

I defiantly see a line there too angel!

Good luck with the IUI (sorry I forgot the name i just read so many posts but fx for you)


----------



## snowywolf

Twinmum87 said:


> So, the tests came in packs of two. Only need one for Saturday. Don't want the second to go to waste now do we! So decided to pee on it .... I am shaking! Don't know wether to say anything to OH as not even due on until Sunday and i promised I would wait until Saturday to test! But this came up so dark in 30 seconds, pic was taken less than 1 minute after i dipped!
> 
> https://i1304.photobucket.com/albums/s539/Twinmum87/image.jpg1_zpsrvjn5qzc.jpg


Looks so good!! I wish I could expect twins too.. that's a dream..haha.. there are no twins in either mine or DH's side.. Congrats!!


----------



## mrsverhey

Angel I can see that one for sure! Hope the FRER shows the same!!!:thumbup:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Angelob thats a fantastic line congratulations!!

Me and OH were sat watching my recorded one born every minute and i just said 'we are going to have to do all that agIn in 8 months' he just kept saying what? What? And i had to keep repeating myself then he asked if i was pregnant and when i said yes he cuddled the hell out of me lol!! He didnt think it was an April fools at all he said he knew i wouldnt do that to him (he wouldn't have found it funny after all we have been through) and now hes saying hes going out to tesco to get a 'good' test because he wants to see strong lines lol, so looks like tomoro ladies i might just see a real big FAT positive, instead of these weak ones, although OH saw the line of the old tests straight away and he never sees them :)


----------



## snowywolf

EmilieBrianne said:


> borr.dg.baby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babydust47 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! Tested today at 10dpo and got a bfn. But it's still early so staying hopeful. Still have pregnancy symptoms so I still think this is the month. Gag reflux is very sensitive. I gagged multiple times while brushing my teeth. This happened during my first pregnancy so please send me baby dust :kiss:.
> 
> Thanks ladies! Praying there are a lot of bfp this month! ***baby dust to you all***
> 
> Testing on Saturday again if the witch doesn't show her face :winkwink:
> 
> Sending tons of dust your way! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Emilie I can't see anything on that test :(Click to expand...
> 
> Well me either lol. Pretty sure I am onto next cycle.Click to expand...

FX for you Emilie! Learning heaps from you sharing your experiences :hugs:


----------



## snowywolf

AngelOb said:


> Update from today ladies, I just took an IC just for giggles and because its been a week and this is what I got. What do you think? Do I dare trust it?

wished I could see this on my sticks when i pee on them.. :thumbup:


----------



## Twinmum87

Snowy wolf, no history of twins in my family either! Crazy!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Hopeful and angel I see your lines! Hope they get darker for you xxx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Angel congrats! There is no denying that line! :bfp:


----------



## kakae

Wow, congratulations for the bfp's already, only two days into April! Super excited for all the Christmas bundles we will have :) fingers and toes crossed for us all!

AFM I'm always reading on my phone but find it hard to write from it so I've been mia for awhile. I'm not sure when to take my cd1 as. I started having slight spotting on 14 March for four days (in that time I got a bfp) but then heavy bleeding from the 18 March four 4-5 days. Which date would you use?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

kakae said:


> Wow, congratulations for the bfp's already, only two days into April! Super excited for all the Christmas bundles we will have :) fingers and toes crossed for us all!
> 
> AFM I'm always reading on my phone but find it hard to write from it so I've been mia for awhile. I'm not sure when to take my cd1 as. I started having slight spotting on 14 March for four days (in that time I got a bfp) but then heavy bleeding from the 18 March four 4-5 days. Which date would you use?

Well I count my first day as full flow. But some cycles I just have spotting like af. But normally you would count the full flow as cd1


----------



## kakae

EmilieBrianne said:


> kakae said:
> 
> 
> Wow, congratulations for the bfp's already, only two days into April! Super excited for all the Christmas bundles we will have :) fingers and toes crossed for us all!
> 
> AFM I'm always reading on my phone but find it hard to write from it so I've been mia for awhile. I'm not sure when to take my cd1 as. I started having slight spotting on 14 March for four days (in that time I got a bfp) but then heavy bleeding from the 18 March four 4-5 days. Which date would you use?
> 
> Well I count my first day as full flow. But some cycles I just have spotting like af. But normally you would count the full flow as cd1Click to expand...

Great thank you I will do that :thumbup:

I will need to change my testing date to the 18th of April :flower:


----------



## AngelOb

I agree Kakae I would count the 18th as cd1 as well since the first few days were only spotting


----------



## ksybr10

I'm feeling pretty down right now. Just don't know what's going on or what to expect. That fact that I may have ovulated last week or may have not. Or if I'm gearing up to ovulate now. My test strips are very faint and are not progressing. My tummy is in complete nuts (crampy) and milky cm not clear mind you.

I had all the signs last week when I had my PEAK opk reading and now I'm getting high opk readings after the thought of ovulation. I just feel as if something is wrong. Maybe AF is coming really early but AF just hit me on the 17th/21st.

Am I crazy?! :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay Tmi but I am having sex dreams. I have never really had them. I don't know what is up with that.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> I'm feeling pretty down right now. Just don't know what's going on or what to expect. That fact that I may have ovulated last week or may have not. Or if I'm gearing up to ovulate now. My test strips are very faint and are not progressing. My tummy is in complete nuts (crampy) and milky cm not clear mind you.
> 
> I had all the signs last week when I had my PEAK opk reading and now I'm getting high opk readings after the thought of ovulation. I just feel as if something is wrong. Maybe AF is coming really early but AF just hit me on the 17th/21st.
> 
> Am I crazy?! :(

You are not crazy. You could have very well ovulated last week. Especially if your cm is creamy now. This could just be a fluke thing. If it starts happening more often ask your doctor about it.


----------



## hopeful:)

Stronger line with fmu this morning. Please add my bfp xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course with pleasure congrats huni xx


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations hopeful! :D


----------



## EElse

Congratulations Twinmum, hopeful and angel!! H&H 9 months to you!! :flower:

Good luck to the rest of you and I hope we get many many :bfp: on this thread!!

AFM: CD14 here, usually O on CD22 but had ewcm yesterday... :shrug: Don't know if my short and strange AF beginning of this cycle might have changed my cycle length and O date... I'll let you know if you need to change my test date.

:dust: to all!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

No squinting necessary &#128515; 
11dpo


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Today is 3DPO and I went to bed super early last night from exhaustion. I have woken now at 4am and have a headache and nausea, and I'm dizzy. It's not "OMG I'm about to puke" nausea either. I think either I have a stomach flu or I'm going to have positive tests in a few days. My gas and bloating is still horrible too.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Beautiful line Charlie


----------



## hopeful:)

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649

Woooooo congrats. When's your edd? Maybe we can stick out first tri together? Xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

hopeful:) said:


> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649
> 
> 
> Woooooo congrats. When's your edd? Maybe we can stick out first tri together? XxClick to expand...

My EDD is 12th December hun, whats yours? That would be great xx


----------



## hopeful:)

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> hopeful:) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649
> 
> 
> Woooooo congrats. When's your edd? Maybe we can stick out first tri together? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My EDD is 12th December hun, whats yours? That would be great xxClick to expand...

Mine is around the 8th x


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

hopeful:) said:



> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful:) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o0oCharlieo0o said:
> 
> 
> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649
> 
> 
> Woooooo congrats. When's your edd? Maybe we can stick out first tri together? XxClick to expand...
> 
> My EDD is 12th December hun, whats yours? That would be great xxClick to expand...
> 
> Mine is around the 8th xClick to expand...

OnLy 4 days between us then :) x


----------



## Twinmum87

Great line Charlie! Think I will be due 16th december.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks twin, not quite as shockingly strong as your positive line lol i guess I'll see you both over in 1 st trimester soon eeek so exciting!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lovely BFP charlie congrats xx


----------



## AngelOb

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649

Yay Charlie! That line looks awesome :)


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats on the :bfp:'s hopeful & angel! This thread rocks!:xmas12:

I'm only 2DPO today. The TWW is evillllllll...


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Charlie and hopeful!


----------



## wantmore

Congratulations to all the ones with BFPs! That is so exciting!! Wising you guys a great and healthy 9 months.


----------



## KrissyB

Wow Charlie - Beautiful line and still pretty early too! Congrats! And H&H 9 months :baby: :happydance:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I agree, it most definitely is EVIL!!!

I'm having a lot of symptoms, but it's just way too early for them. I threw up this morning, but I think I may have a stomach bug. Ugh. I haven't been around anyone sick lately either, so this is out of the norm for me.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Hi All! Sorry being MIA and congrats on all the BFP's!! 

I am abnormally more emotional this cycle so hoping this one will bless us. DH is starting to show more stress each and every cycle. I hate to see him hurt. It is heartbreaking! 

Currently cd7 Hoping to ovulate around cd15/16 (April 10th/11th) will be testing on April 24th! (My Birthday is on the 26th so hoping for an amazing birthday present after trying for 13 Months more than ready to welcome our first BFP)

Baby Dust to All! April is already an amazing month!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Here's my symptoms so far:

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM


I'm going with stomach flu.


----------



## RainingLove

Hello all fellow April testers. I am keeping my fingers crossed and hope that everyone will be getting their :bfp: very soon. 

I have very mixed feeling this month. I wish that I had done more research before TTC. I feel like I am learning so many things that I should have known earlier to increase our chances. We have been trying harder this month as opposed to this month, but there are things I would have liked to do month in advance before TTC. I always thought getting pregnant would be easy....but I am seeing that it's not as easy as it seems--although for some people it seems almost too easy.

Really trying to stay positive and hope that this is my month. I should be testing April 20th. Good luck to everyone and lots of baby dust to all!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome RainingLove added your date for u xx


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hi Guys,

I'm 7 DPO today and here are my symptoms: bloated, loose BM, creamy ylw/wht CM, lower back pain, and mild abdominal cramps and I feel full--like I've just eaten a huge meal but I've only had a small bowl of cereal. Has anyone ever felt full like that when they were pregnant? I POAS this morning and it was negative. Will keep posting.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Someone please smack me back to reality. I need to stop obsessing or I know it won't happen.

I forgot, cervix position today is high and hard but feels like it is softening, CM is still like lotion. Yesterday, I had lotiony CM and my cervix was low and hard.


----------



## drjo718

Ckelly, will you change my testing date to Apr 15 please? I think I ovulated yesterday, and even though I'm highly unlikely to conceive, we did bd last night which may have been in my fertile window. And the 15th is OH's birthday, so he'll either get the gift of a baby or good ol AF hahaha.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Ckelly79 said:


> Welcome RainingLove added your date for u xx

Can you please add my date April 24th! :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Drjo and hopeful.89 I have put your dates in for you. Hope you get your festive bundle ladies xx


----------



## ksybr10

Alright so If I did in fact ovulate last week, I'm 6dpo and very crampyish. Not painful, but weird feeling.

If I didn't ovulate last week, it would be weird that my cervix is low, firm, and not exactly open.


----------



## ksybr10

And my clearblue is still flashing high and opk test strips are different... yeah different


----------



## Brittahnee

ksybr10 said:


> Alright so If I did in fact ovulate last week, I'm 6dpo and very crampyish. Not painful, but weird feeling.
> 
> If I didn't ovulate last week, it would be weird that my cervix is low, firm, and not exactly open.

ohhh 6DPO cramping. Implantation maybe? :winkwink:


----------



## ksybr10

I'm hoping, Brittahnee. 

Last week I had my peak smiley.

Now I'm currently getting high fertility. So hopefully last week was correct and not this week.


----------



## Brittahnee

I ovulated on the 22nd, I believe. Then a week later, I got another positive ovulation test so it could be a really good sign!


----------



## ksybr10

That would be pretty awesome. You make me feel really hopeful, thank you!


----------



## Brittahnee

ksybr10 said:


> That would be pretty awesome. You make me feel really hopeful, thank you!

:dust:
Positive vibes and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sounds good ksybr x


----------



## NikTik

lilpeggypants said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today and here are my symptoms: bloated, loose BM, creamy ylw/wht CM, lower back pain, and mild abdominal cramps and I feel full--like I've just eaten a huge meal but I've only had a small bowl of cereal. Has anyone ever felt full like that when they were pregnant? I POAS this morning and it was negative. Will keep posting.

Hi, i'm either 6 or 7 dpo and i feel the EXACT same! constantly bloated and full feeling! Cant remember if i experienced this before but I hope its a good sign! Fx'd for you!

Congrats to all those with :bfp: already! Got a feeling this is gonna be a good month! :dust: to all x


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hey Ladies,
One last update--I am sitting here on the sofa and I feel these "pin prick" sensations in my lower left pelvic area. Of course I'm thinking implantation? But isn't that too soon? I'm 7 DPO. Has anyone else had any experience with implantation pain? Did it feel like pin-pricks?


----------



## MelaMommy

Nope, it's not too soon! Implantation can occur between 5-10DPO. Never heard of that feeling, but my fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Salembaby

Hello beautiful conceivers! Greetings from vakay!

Squirrel- we live in Amsterdam and we'll be there for 3 years. I hope you make the trip to visit!!

Drjo- I'm rooting for you this month!!

CKelly - sorry for AF but you're still in for April!!

Sorry I can't catch up to you all but I have positive thoughts for you right now! And am so grateful for your sharing. 

I'm 8dpo and made it through a trip to Walmart supercenter(wow it's as big as a city) this morning avoiding the pt deparent thanks to my mom and Easter candy. My temp dipped this am and my CP is low so I'm prepping myself for AF. And finishing the chocolate bunny I stRted earlier.


----------



## Brittahnee

lilpeggypants said:


> Hey Ladies,
> One last update--I am sitting here on the sofa and I feel these "pin prick" sensations in my lower left pelvic area. Of course I'm thinking implantation? But isn't that too soon? I'm 7 DPO. Has anyone else had any experience with implantation pain? Did it feel like pin-pricks?

No I don't think it's too soon!! I think it seems right on schedule, actually!


----------



## KrissyB

22 mm follicle on monitoring today! I'm set to take the trigger shot tonight at 9 pm, and go in for IUI at 1 pm on Saturday. And it's our engagement anniversary too, so I'm a little extra hopeful. :dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> 22 mm follicle on monitoring today! I'm set to take the trigger shot tonight at 9 pm, and go in for IUI at 1 pm on Saturday. And it's our engagement anniversary too, so I'm a little extra hopeful. :dust:

Fx'd for you. I hope it works and you get your bfp this month.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I read somewhere that it takes an average of 88 hours for the fertilized egg to travel down the fallopian tube into the uterus. That is the equivilent of about 4 days.

So why does it take until day 8, on average, to implant?


----------



## Brittahnee

BrandiCanucks said:


> I read somewhere that it takes an average of 88 hours for the fertilized egg to travel down the fallopian tube into the uterus. That is the equivilent of about 4 days.
> 
> So why does it take until day 8, on average, to implant?

I thought 6 was the average? This is my first pregnancy so I don't know too much about the whole ordeal! I got a faint BFP yesterday on 9DPO.I wonder if I O'ed earlier than expected this month?!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I read 7-12 for implantation. I've tested positive at 10dpo for my three younger kids.


----------



## Brittahnee

BrandiCanucks said:


> I read 7-12 for implantation. I've tested positive at 10dpo for my three younger kids.

Well that explains the super faint squinter I had!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Brittahnee said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I read somewhere that it takes an average of 88 hours for the fertilized egg to travel down the fallopian tube into the uterus. That is the equivilent of about 4 days.
> 
> So why does it take until day 8, on average, to implant?
> 
> I thought 6 was the average? This is my first pregnancy so I don't know too much about the whole ordeal! I got a faint BFP yesterday on 9DPO&#8230;.I wonder if I O'ed earlier than expected this month?!Click to expand...

6-12 dpo is when you can implant. 6 is the earliest you can implant 8 is the average 12 is latest. So you can get a positive at 9dpo. So how early you get your bfp depends on when you implant and what your non pregnant beta hcg levels are. They can be 0-5. Mine was 0 the last time I had it checked. So it will take longer for me to get a bfp after implantation. I hope that made sense...


----------



## aprilwonders

Congratulations to those with BFP!! It makes me really hopeful! I'm new to all this, is it possible to know exactly when you ovulate if you don't use ovulation tests? I'm certain I'm in my fertile window at the moment so dh and I are dtd whenever we can... This will be my first TWW and I'm terrified of AF showing :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I feel ovulation pain. That's the only way I know for sure when I ovulate. Otherwise, I do use OPKs so I can plan to meet with the donor for inseminations.


----------



## mirandala

Hello!! 
Please add me to April 11th. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ella10

Aprilwonder I'm also on the "did I ovulate or not" fence. I don't us opk and just started temping. And just have no idea haha

Ff said I'm in my most fertile stage but temp has stayed consistent. But I just started temping Monday am. I had a large amount of watery egg like cm yesterday. But only for one wipe when I went to bathroom. I have no idea. Any thoughts? Ff predicted today was ovulation day originally.


----------



## ksybr10

Question.. This may be a dumb question but I researched it and never really got a real answer. 

Can YOU ovulate while your cervix is low/medium and firm?


----------



## AngelOb

The egg like cm is a good sign of ovulation. Especially if ff is telling you fertile window that's two signs in a row, I would say O :) Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## Lotus11

I'm 7 dpo. Yesterday and today I've had increased urination along with a little burning (although, today it's mostly just increased urination and almost no burning). I work at a medical office so I went ahead and tested my urine to see if it was a UTI, but my urine with completely clean with the exception of trace amounts of ketones. I'm sure it's too early for a pregnancy symptom like increased urination- right? And not sure what to think about the ketones..I'm not diabetic or anything that would be a typical cause. 

Congrats to all the BFPs so far! So exciting!!


----------



## trea0025

Wow ladies, congrats on the BFPs!! This is a very lucky thread so far! Hopefully it rubs off on the rest of us :)

Lotus: are you on a low-carb diet? could explain the ketones. Another possible explanation... pregnancy!! Let's hope for the latter 

This is my 3rd cycle TTC #2, but my first time charting and using OPKs. Very confusing. My temps are all over the place thanks to my 16-month-old who still wakes up at all hours of the night, and I'm not convinced I can really tell EWCM from "creamy" or "sticky", etc. Had a + OPK yesterday morning, but was negative in the afternoon. My cycle are irregular so I was hoping this would help, but I think it's confusing me more than anything :wacko:


----------



## Brittahnee

aprilwonders said:


> Congratulations to those with BFP!! It makes me really hopeful! I'm new to all this, is it possible to know exactly when you ovulate if you don't use ovulation tests? I'm certain I'm in my fertile window at the moment so dh and I are dtd whenever we can... This will be my first TWW and I'm terrified of AF showing :/

I know when I ovulate! I have cramps most of the time and I track with OPKs, but I always knew when I ovulated before I started tracking due to the crazy cramps.


----------



## Brittahnee

if you're currently in your fertile window, I recommend using preseed. I'm not sure if it helped us conceive or not but I'm going to give it credit for it anyway!

and thank you for the congrats, ladies! Fingers crossed for more pretty positives!


----------



## Desiree1694

Well currently 1 dpo let the 2 week wait begin fxed for all of you!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> Question.. This may be a dumb question but I researched it and never really got a real answer.
> 
> Can YOU ovulate while your cervix is low/medium and firm?

Every woman's cervix. My fertility specialist told me not pay attention to my cervix position. He has seen woman ovulate wit low,med,high, soft and firm. He said to pay more attention to if it is open or closed and what type or cervical mucus. Hope this helps.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am very irritable today. Like every thing is ether missing me off or making me cry. Fun day.


----------



## Brittahnee

Desiree1694 said:


> Well currently 1 dpo let the 2 week wait begin fxed for all of you!!!

:dust:
FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Brittahnee

EmilieBrianne said:


> I am very irritable today. Like every thing is ether missing me off or making me cry. Fun day.

Same here! I cried for no reason today and yesterday I was just downright mean. My emotions are a roller coaster!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Brittahnee said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I am very irritable today. Like every thing is ether missing me off or making me cry. Fun day.
> 
> Same here! I cried for no reason today and yesterday I was just downright mean. My emotions are a roller coaster!Click to expand...

Well I hope I am not pmsing though.


----------



## thopkins0620

I am testing April 5th!!! Maybe before!! Lol


----------



## Brittahnee

thopkins0620 said:


> I am testing April 5th!!! Maybe before!! Lol

I vote for before.
:winkwink:
:test:

is that when AF is due for you?

also, hello neighbor!!!
My husband is from Mississippi!
:)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Thopkins and Miranda I have added your dates for you. Fx for your festive bundles.
If ive missed anyone shout up xx


----------



## BlueWater

I think I o'd yesterday. FX :spermy: caught. 

I keep teasing OH that we're making baby #1 of 10 !! He's like 'dream on definitely not 10'


----------



## FabPop

Wow! Congratulations ladies! What a wonderful start to the month! &#128522; 

Afm CD17 & still no +opk.. lines aren't even getting darker! Come on eggy!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OMG Emilie, I feel so bad for my children. I just haven't had any patience all week and just want to be left alone lol. I've been horrible with my mood swings lol


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

A lot of good signs for you all i see :) cant wait to see some more positive tests! Wonder who will get xmas day EDD


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ugh, diarrhea continuing today, even worse than yesterday and cervix position is low and hard again.

I have so many factors against me...the diarrhea, low cervix, the fact that it was less than a year since my last baby, and the last time I was pregnant less than a year after giving birth, I miscarried twice. I finally got my keeper when my oldest was a year old and they are 20 months apart. I also feel like because my donor and I were lucky twice to conceive on the first try, it's just not going to happen that way this time.

Think I'm just gonna stop obsessing and move on and get ready for next month.

Just have a feeling this isn't my month.


----------



## thopkins0620

hello to you too.. :) well AF isn't due til the 8th and I know I can't hold out that long!!! I'm almost positive I am because yesterday was 10 dpo and I was having a light brown discharge. I am tempted to test today. Is that nuts!!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

thopkins0620 said:


> hello to you too.. :) well AF isn't due til the 8th and I know I can't hold out that long!!! I'm almost positive I am because yesterday was 10 dpo and I was having a light brown discharge. I am tempted to test today. Is that nuts!!!

No thats not nuts, i was getting real faint lines at 9dpo, good luck hun


----------



## Ckelly79

Definatley not nuts looking forward to hearing how u get on x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> OMG Emilie, I feel so bad for my children. I just haven't had any patience all week and just want to be left alone lol. I've been horrible with my mood swings lol

Well it is like no one speak or even talk to me. If you do it is at your own risk


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Haha! EXACTLY, Emilie!


----------



## enmaree

Hi, ladies! Haven't been focusing on ttc this cycle, and I just realized I'm about 8dpo (I don't really know when I ovulate, just a guess). Have been so busy with work (working more!) and school starting again (on campus more!) that I haven't had a chance to even think about it. If I am pregnant, I'll be due 12/17, which is a bit of a stretch with school ending for winter break, and now I'm wondering if I'll be able to go to school at all fall and winter term. I gave birth two weeks early with both of my other kids, so it'd probably be more like early December, and I'd miss finals. I guess it's a bit early to start worrying about what-ifs, but that's on my mind. 

Update on my positive tuberculosis test: had a chest xray, and I do not have active TB, so yay for that. 

I guess if I am not pregnant this cycle, that would be okay. I would like to take fall term classes, and not miss too much school. I would rather not take forever getting my degree. But if I am pregnant, I will be super excited, too. 

Not sure if I am even going to bother testing before my period is due, but now that I am paying attention, I probably will test because it's so exciting to do and gives me something to look forward to. Maybe Sunday or Monday.


----------



## snowywolf

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> No squinting necessary &#128515;
> 11dpo
> View attachment 856649

congrats Charlie! :happydance:


----------



## lilpeggypants

Hi Ladies,
Just a quick update--today is 8 DPO, mild back pain and that's it..there were so many symptoms yesterday..I felt horrible yesterday...but today, not so much. POAS anyway and BFN. I wasn't expecting it to be positive just yet but I'm addicted. Baby Dust to us all still waiting for our BFP's...and congrats for those who have already.


----------



## ksybr10

Okay so here is what I have so far.

Today I still have a flashing smiley face on CB opk and my wondfo opks are not progressing. BUT, my cervix is high/soft/open again. What gives!!

So maybe I didn't actually ovulate last week but staying hopeful. Hubby and I have fell off the every other day BD just because we are both exhausted so Idk.


----------



## Brittahnee

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> A lot of good signs for you all i see :) cant wait to see some more positive tests! Wonder who will get xmas day EDD

oh my gosh! How exciting would that be?!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Found the December 2015 babies thread for anyone who gets their BFP

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2300467-december-2015-babies-come-join-me.html


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony


----------



## drjo718

If my opk was correct and I managed to conceive, my EDD would be Dec 25...highly unlikely though.


----------



## Ckelly79

Exciting stuff going on ladies have my fingers crossed for you all xx
Angelob have you tested again lovely ?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Wow. All I can say is WOW.
I'm still trying to wrap my head around it all. I had three very vivid dreams last night. One was that my ex and his new girlfriend and I were getting along and all hanging out at a theme park together. The second was that my ex broke into my house and started trying to have a garage sale with all my stuff, and beat me in the bathroom when I tried to stop him (only one of our kids was in this dream).

But the third.
How do you go about explaining hearing three sets of footsteps coming up your stairs and freezing? You feel awake, and you're looking around. Then you hear "Mom? Mommy? Where are you?" So you get up out of bed to find two of your kids standing in front of the upstairs bathroom. One is wearing the clothes you sent her to her dad's in. The other is wearing his little sisters clothes, but you can't find her. So you walk downstairs and find her still trying to get her boots off. Obviously, since it's the middle of the night, you don't understand why their father would just drop them off and take off. We had a conversation about how much I missed them, but it was time to sleep. I gave them all a big hug and kisses and tucked them into bed. I could literally FEEL my children in my arms. I felt their arms around my back. I felt my arms around them. My lips felt their forehead. They were warm. They were REAL.

And then I woke up in my bed.

I just can't explain it.


----------



## Mina246

can you add me for April 18th please!!! First month using OPKs so it's like a breath of fresh air haha


----------



## SilasLove

I'll be testing April 7, at 13dpo. If AF doesn't show before that. Isnt due until the 8th.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So based on my "normal", haven't-had-a-baby-or-breastfed-in-the-last-year cycle, AF is due tomorrow. Based on the cycle I've had over the last few months, AF is due April 11. Cramping something nasty this morning, so I guess we'll see. 5dpo today and I also have line eye. Stupid line that I think I see is definitely not there (because it's too early), and because it keeps moving lol


----------



## Lotus11

I caved and tested today at 9 dpo...stark white BFN. Now I'm going to stick to the original plan and wait til the 8th to test. Hopefully there's still a decent chance!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome mina added U good luck x


----------



## scoobybeans

lotus- 9dpo is still so early. You're not out yet!:dust:

Can I change my test date to April 11? Fertility friend put my ovulation a day later than I thought it was :dohh:


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course scooby x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

FWIW, lotus, with my last baby, I had a stark white BFN at 9dpo and an unmistakeable BFP at 10dpo. My levels were 16 that day.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

Hi, im 30, ttc#1. 

10 dpo today. bfn yesterday and today i did an opk in the morning that was much darker than in 6-9 dpo. In the afternoon, i did another one and it was ligher. .. maybe it was catching hcg??:flower: i hope so

ill be testing again in few days lets say the 8th of april:)

Good luck to all:)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Ms.Bsky good luck x


----------



## AngelOb

Ckelly79 said:


> Exciting stuff going on ladies have my fingers crossed for you all xx
> Angelob have you tested again lovely ?

I did test. Wasn't on a frer but I got 3 more positives so I'm pretty sure this one is definitely a pregnancy. I'm confident in saying I have a solid :bfp: First appointment is on Wednesday for blood levels and hopefully I get to talk to my midwife. Still nervous but I don't think that'll go away any time soon.


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Angelob xx


----------



## thopkins0620

I caved and tested today at 12dpo and of course it was a BFN but I was sure that I saw a line lol my husband swears that I am and that is not like him to say such positive things lol he is usually like we will see or it will happen when it happens lol


----------



## NikTik

Congrats Angelob :dance: xxx


----------



## MelaMommy

I'm testing tomorrow morning--with a cheapie, since my temps don't have me convinced right now. I had a very positive feeling about this cycle until my temp started dropping two days ago. It jumped back up this morning, but not past the highest point it's been, so I'm not throwing a party until I get a BFP!!! AF could be here anywhere from tomorrow to the 8th.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So that was nice.

Someone just told me my method for conceiving children is, and I quote, "insanity".

I am in absolute disbelief. Do people not realize that for some families, artificial insemination with donor sperm is their only option to have a baby? How insensitive can a person be?!


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandy some people are so ignorant at times. Not to mention insensitive. Take no notice you know what works for you and your reasons for those methods we are all here to support u x
Good luck melamommy x


----------



## AngelOb

Don't give those people any power Brandi, like ckelly said do what is right for you and there are tons of ladies here supporting you.


----------



## Ms.Bsky

BrandiCanucks said:


> So that was nice.
> 
> Someone just told me my method for conceiving children is, and I quote, "insanity".
> 
> I am in absolute disbelief. Do people not realize that for some families, artificial insemination with donor sperm is their only option to have a baby? How insensitive can a person be?!

Completely ignore these kind of comments, they only show ignorance and complete stupidity. First, I would say your way of conceiving is admirable and brave and the most normal thing to do in the world for when don't have another choice! what so you should just not have kids?!? Second, if that person thinks so, that person should close his/her mouth and keep his insensitive and stupid opinion to him/herself.


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats AngelOb!

Brandi - Dont pay those type of people any mind. Its obvious you did what was right for you and your family and that is none of their business.


----------



## ashpeababy

Hi Ladies! A bit late to this party but I'd love to join! I'm 5dpo and planning to test April 12 :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome ashpeababy good luck ;) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks for the support, ladies! I really appreciate it!

Welcome Ashpea! We're the same as far as dpo goes. I'm 5dpo today as well. Any symptoms yet?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hi ladies! Congrats angel on the :bfp: 

My little lady caught and ear infection and she has been up all hours of the night so I can't temp since I haven't gotten more than an hour of sleep at a time. I should be 3-4 DPO. Don't feel good about this cycle for some reason :( but I am strangly ok with it since next month we skip to avoid a christmas/New Years baby and then I only have one more cycle until my ob starts me on metformin to see if that helps :) so I feel I have something in the near future to look forward to


----------



## snowywolf

Hi cKelly, I'm 11 dpo (or 22 dpo) and it's still a BFN today. Well, gonna do it again in 3 days.. Thanks for updating Babe!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lovely to hear from you snowywolf plenty of time yet huni x


----------



## snowywolf

Lotus11 said:


> I caved and tested today at 9 dpo...stark white BFN. Now I'm going to stick to the original plan and wait til the 8th to test. Hopefully there's still a decent chance!

It's still early! I tested without any expectations and when it was stark white, it didn't bother me too. :)


----------



## snowywolf

Ckelly79 said:


> Lovely to hear from you snowywolf plenty of time yet huni x

Thanks for the encouragement babe, it seems like a long long cycle this month. I'd rather be starting on a new cycle if everything is good. Seems weird to be ovulating so late this month. I'm on CD37 today and is definitely off from my usual CD 32-33 cycle. I wonder if all this TTC is screwing my brain and body.


----------



## snowywolf

AngelOb said:


> Ckelly79 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting stuff going on ladies have my fingers crossed for you all xx
> Angelob have you tested again lovely ?
> 
> I did test. Wasn't on a frer but I got 3 more positives so I'm pretty sure this one is definitely a pregnancy. I'm confident in saying I have a solid :bfp: First appointment is on Wednesday for blood levels and hopefully I get to talk to my midwife. Still nervous but I don't think that'll go away any time soon.Click to expand...

Congrats AngelOb!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

Weirdest symptom is that I feel my uterus tightening, like braxton hicks. Never had that before in my TWW or early pregnancy.


----------



## Twinmum87

Congratulations angelOb!

Brandi, pay no attention to such narrow minded people who do not think before speaking *hugs*

Hope everyone else is well, keep those bfp's coming!

Never thought I would be so happy and greatful to feel so sick and rough lol! OH won £10k at work this week so been pretty freaking amazing with that and the bfp! We have been really trying hard to figure our how to afford a new car as ours is not going to last us much longer so came at the perfect time!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Can I join please. Testing date 15 apr. Fingers crossed x


----------



## SoldierWife

Figured I should update! I had been feeling pretty confident, I'm 7-8 dpo tested today and got a BFN made me feel super defeated. On top of that I think I am getting sick :( 

Not going to test again until the 10th :(


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am pretty sure I am out this month. I tested a few times, the last being yesterday at 11dpo (AF is due Wednesday) & stark white. Will test again if AF is late but can't face any more BFN's. We have 3 more tries before I will see fertility specialist. 

Baby dust everyone.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Holy...the gas and heartburn tonight is insane! The hunger is driving me crazy, but I couldn't finish my supper because the caesar dressing on the club sandwich just drove me nauseous!!

I'm over the guessing game!


----------



## ashpeababy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Thanks for the support, ladies! I really appreciate it!
> 
> Welcome Ashpea! We're the same as far as dpo goes. I'm 5dpo today as well. Any symptoms yet?

Thanks for the welcome ladies! Fun to have a dpo-partner! What day are you testing Brandi? I'm trying my best not to symptom spot this month (insert big old laugh here) but a few things that are hardest to ignore are this darn cold that came on with a vengeance yesterday, and I pretty much only get sick if/when I'm pregnant...especially of this magnitude. I'm complaining constantly about it haha. My DH said I must have caught a man cold this time ;) Also I've had quite a bit of cm, both ewcm and white, creamy. I don't check my cp so no clue about that and I don't temp. I've been a bit crampy but that could be anything. What are your symptoms? Sorry if I missed a post where you said them!


----------



## ashpeababy

BrandiCanucks said:


> Holy...the gas and heartburn tonight is insane! The hunger is driving me crazy, but I couldn't finish my supper because the caesar dressing on the club sandwich just drove me nauseous!!
> 
> I'm over the guessing game!

lol, oh theres some symptoms! Fx that's all a great sign!!


----------



## ashpeababy

xxDreamxx said:


> I am pretty sure I am out this month. I tested a few times, the last being yesterday at 11dpo (AF is due Wednesday) & stark white. Will test again if AF is late but can't face any more BFN's. We have 3 more tries before I will see fertility specialist.
> 
> Baby dust everyone.

Fx for you! 11 dpo is still early! I agree with holding out testing until AF is late (if you are strong enough to do it, I never have been!) but yes, the BFN are almost too much to handle. Sending baby dust your way!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

ashpeababy said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> Holy...the gas and heartburn tonight is insane! The hunger is driving me crazy, but I couldn't finish my supper because the caesar dressing on the club sandwich just drove me nauseous!!
> 
> I'm over the guessing game!
> 
> lol, oh theres some symptoms! Fx that's all a great sign!!Click to expand...

I update my symptoms daily. Here's the current list. I've been testing daily since 1dpo using cheapies. Peed on a digital yesterday KNOWING it would be negative. I won't start seriously testing expecting a good answer until April 8. Using up those cheapies though lol. I have two FRERs and a digital ready!

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

Weirdest symptom is that I feel my uterus tightening, like braxton hicks. Never had that before in my TWW or early pregnancy.


----------



## mom2pne

Congrats to those with :bfp: s! 

I have been dealing with a sick husband who ended up getting laryngitis and couldn't talk, but that still didn't stop him from complaining. I also have been getting the house in order as we are having Easter dinner here and celebrating 3 of my sons' birthdays today as well. My twins turn 9 tomorrow and my oldest turns 21 in a week. I also have been shopping for gifts, food items, and Easter basket stuff. 

On a good note I got CHs yesterday and am so hoping it is right and I will be getting a :bfp: , too, like some of you have or will!

My youngest son is finally riding his bike with training wheels that we bought him a year ago because the twins were getting bikes for their birthday and we didn't want him to feel left out and have to wait until September for his. We also bought my second son an adult tricycle at that time too for the same reason as his birthday isn't until the end of July. His trike is broke and so we are waiting on the protection plan company to either fix it or send us a replacement.


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies 
Some good symptoms on here of late.
So glad there are so many of us to support eachother.
Easter Sunday and I have a poorly little boy can't even keep juice down the dog seems to have caught it aswell and now I feel dreadful.
Looks like no eggs in this house today :/


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well I am out. Don't know my next test date. My cycles are jacked up. But if it is my normal cycle I won't test again till may. Pretty bummed.


----------



## SilasLove

Had a stark white test at 11dpo this morning. I told myself I wasn't going to test early!! :wacko: 

I'll test Tuesday at 13dpo and AF is due Wednesday - IF she doesn't show early. :/


----------



## RubyRainbows

Big hugs Emilie! Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. I'm getting anxious!! The 2WW just DRAGS by!!


----------



## BlueWater

I'm about "3 DPO" (god time does drag) and today I feel achy all over my body.. my arms, legs, tummy and head. Just feel like poop..
and I've had a huge sense of smell past few days. 
I doubt spermy caught egg this month. But with the marathon we had, I'm hoping.
 



Attached Files:







women-child-pregnancy-mother-parenthood-baby-01231014_low.jpg
File size: 43.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## BlueWater

I really want to take a pregnancy test Now. But I know it's too early. 12 days to go. Seems like a life time.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo


----------



## EmilieBrianne

It is weird to be out and af hasn't shown. But my blood test showed my hg at 0. Since I last bd 3 weeks ago it would show something. I knew since it was on my first day of my fertile window it was only a chance I could get pregnant. But since my sperm Donor/friend is back in town hopefully this next cycle we will catch the egg.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

How do you track your cycles, Emilie? I'm also TTC with a donor. I have two already who were conceived by a donor, so if there's any advice I can offer, I'd be more than happy to.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Talk about the 2ww dragging I am cd26 and still no positive opk!!!! I would love to be in that 2ww dragging haha!! 

I dunno what is going on, I O'd cd26 last cycle. I feel like I have been waiting for agggggges


----------



## RainingLove

Good Luck to everyone!!!! Fingers crossed for all of you!!! I thought I would be in the TWW by now, but FF hasn't told me I ov....so now I'm worried.....ugh I worry and over think everything, I swear it's a curse.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> How do you track your cycles, Emilie? I'm also TTC with a donor. I have two already who were conceived by a donor, so if there's any advice I can offer, I'd be more than happy to.

Opks and cm. I use the glow app. It has been the most accurate for me anyway. I can't temp because I don't sleep more than an hour or two at a time. I was doing iui and my friend is the sperm donor. Well one thing led to another and we are now doing it the old fashion way which is saving me money. I wasn't sure it would work by doing it like this but it does. Not that you needed to know all that lol.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

:bfn: for me today
 



Attached Files:







11139687_461183867370998_645129895_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 7









142824697358505.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 6









142824697358505 (2).jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## BrandiCanucks

EmilieBrianne said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> How do you track your cycles, Emilie? I'm also TTC with a donor. I have two already who were conceived by a donor, so if there's any advice I can offer, I'd be more than happy to.
> 
> Opks and cm. I use the glow app. It has been the most accurate for me anyway. I can't temp because I don't sleep more than an hour or two at a time. I was doing iui and my friend is the sperm donor. Well one thing led to another and we are now doing it the old fashion way which is saving me money. I wasn't sure it would work by doing it like this but it does. Not that you needed to know all that lol.Click to expand...


At this stage, nothing is TMI lol.

My donor and I have two children, ages 4 and 8 months. We conceived on the first try with only one donation both times and currently in the TWW for number three. I never temp either, but my cycles are pretty regular.

Are your cycles pretty regular and how often does he donate in a cycle?

Also, after the "donation", do you have an orgasm? Sorry, not meaning to get so personal, but I know having the big O can increase the possibility of the swimmers getting to the egg. I've always had my friend make his donation into a sample cup, and then done the syringe method and get them as close to the cervix as possible, before dispensing the contents. Then I put on a pad and wear that all day to keep them close to the vaginal opening. The soonest moment I have, I make myself have an orgasm and I truly believe that has contributed to my success.

There is also an At-Home Insemination group here on BnB..not sure if you are part of that thread or not though.


----------



## enmaree

10dpo - didn't test today, maybe tomorrow.

Had a strange episode yesterday that has never happened. I was cooking breakfast and all of a sudden I felt really cold, starting sweating, got all clammy and almost fainted. That has only happened to me a couple other times, but only when I saw blood. Wonder if that could be a sign...? Might test tomorrow. I work early, though, and I don't have any tests. So, maybe not.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> How do you track your cycles, Emilie? I'm also TTC with a donor. I have two already who were conceived by a donor, so if there's any advice I can offer, I'd be more than happy to.
> 
> Opks and cm. I use the glow app. It has been the most accurate for me anyway. I can't temp because I don't sleep more than an hour or two at a time. I was doing iui and my friend is the sperm donor. Well one thing led to another and we are now doing it the old fashion way which is saving me money. I wasn't sure it would work by doing it like this but it does. Not that you needed to know all that lol.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At this stage, nothing is TMI lol.
> 
> My donor and I have two children, ages 4 and 8 months. We conceived on the first try with only one donation both times and currently in the TWW for number three. I never temp either, but my cycles are pretty regular.
> 
> Are your cycles pretty regular and how often does he donate in a cycle?
> 
> Also, after the "donation", do you have an orgasm? Sorry, not meaning to get so personal, but I know having the big O can increase the possibility of the swimmers getting to the egg. I've always had my friend make his donation into a sample cup, and then done the syringe method and get them as close to the cervix as possible, before dispensing the contents. Then I put on a pad and wear that all day to keep them close to the vaginal opening. The soonest moment I have, I make myself have an orgasm and I truly believe that has contributed to my success.
> 
> There is also an At-Home Insemination group here on BnB..not sure if you are part of that thread or not though.Click to expand...

Well we are just having sex since the one night that it just sorta went there after a couple of drinks. Yes I do have orgasm. We talked about having him just put his donation into a sample cup. We will do that if the old fashion way isn't working between us. We have been doing this for almost two months but he has been out of town. We try and do things 2-3 times a week.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sounds like you've got a good plan and have it figured out. Hope you get your BFP soon


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> Sounds like you've got a good plan and have it figured out. Hope you get your BFP soon

I just wish my cycles would get back to normal.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mine are still off from having my son 8 months ago, so I'm honestly not sure about this cycle. Today, I'm having horrible cramp and they feel like AF cramps, but no sign of her physically. No spotting and cervix is high and closed. I just feel like she's about to burst. Since I don't have my regular cycles back yet, for all I know, she COULD start tomorrow, but based on my last three cycles, she's not due until the 11th. Being 6dpo, I'm hoping I'm cramping so badly because the baby is implanting.


----------



## MUMOF5

I'm out, witch arrived today.....


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry Mum. Hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> Mine are still off from having my son 8 months ago, so I'm honestly not sure about this cycle. Today, I'm having horrible cramp and they feel like AF cramps, but no sign of her physically. No spotting and cervix is high and closed. I just feel like she's about to burst. Since I don't have my regular cycles back yet, for all I know, she COULD start tomorrow, but based on my last three cycles, she's not due until the 11th. Being 6dpo, I'm hoping I'm cramping so badly because the baby is implanting.

Mine have been off since my miscarriage back in December. I have some spotting here and there and a really light period in February. But I know they would regulate more if I lost some weight and took my vitamin d everyday like I am supposed too. I may take a break from trying and try and lose some weight and get my cycles back on track and then try again.


----------



## Ready4You

wantmore said:


> Hello April testers, I will be joining you guys here unless by some miracle I have really heavy implanting bleeding. :haha: Fertility Friends shows I should expect my next visit with AF on the 6th, so we put that as my test day. April 6th... just seems so far away!
> 
> :dust: Good luck to all of you!

We are in the same boat! New to the forum...Need your support. AF due April 26, I'm on CD 26. Tested yesterday BFN. How are you progressing?


----------



## Ready4You

Correction AFTER due April 6, in on CD 26


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Accidentally unsubscribed to the thread lol


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Can I join please - my testing day will be 15th April - fingers crossed for everyone xx


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry mum x
Welcome ready4you and lucky flutter fx this is your month x


----------



## bluefish1980

Yesterday was CD10 for me and I had a big ol clump of EWCM. Odd, as I normally ovulate around CD25. Perhaps it was a bit of a fluke.

I don't temp or do OPKs at present as we're trying to take a 'more relaxed approach'.

We DTD just in case, but I'm not convinced. I guess its more reason to keep BDing every few days LOL.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

5dpo and I bought two tests today! Really really trying to hold off until Thursday 9dpo to test! This is torture every month


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Cramping is full force right now.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The hunger is really getting to me tonight. I ate two plates of ham, homemade scalloped potatoes, two buns with butter, pickles, 7 deviled eggs, and two slices of cheesecake tonight for supper. Two hours later, I'm STARVING and consuming a bag of Doritos. Nausea let up most of today, until the caesar salad was brought out at supper. I LOVE caesar salad, but I've had a serious aversion to it over the last few days. Still exhausted as hell and literally SNAPPED on my mother today over Asher's high chair. Apparently she only spent $30 on each of our high chairs...I guess she expects prices of high chairs to be the same as it was 22-29 years ago? I just absolutely lost it on her.

Of course, I apologized after and blamed it on being tired.

Been peeing a lot today and the cramping has kicked it up a notch. I felt O type pains for about half an hour earlier today, followed by an hour of on and off cramping. Still had some cramps through the day where I was convinced AF was seconds away, but no physical sign of her and my cervix was high, hard and closed. Now it seems medium, hard and closed, so who knows? CM also increased and seems like lotiony, but stringy. But a BFN today.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Update in Symptoms

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi your symptoms sound promising. Fx for u x
Emilie how are u.
Five more days im back in the tww oh how time flys lol x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Still cramping but now I have ewcm like a lot of it. So either I got a false ovulation a couple of weeks ago. Which happens because of my pcos or af is trying to show up.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I posted yesterday my frustration as my clear blue digi's were still negative on cd26. I ovulated in cd26 last cycle and I have 37 day cycles. I am getting cramping, loads of cm and sensitive boobs which I get around ovulation time so I was really upset I wasn't getting a smiley face. This morning cd27 I got another negative cb digi so I did a cheap opk and got this. If this isn't an obvious positive opk then I don't know what is!!!!

So why is my digi negative?? If I didn't do this cheap one I would have totally missed my surge!!!! And they are so expensive I am so annoyed!!! Maybe the digi will be positive tomorrow but I still would bd today with that positive cheapy and would have missed a chance if I hadn't of done it!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ckelly79

Emmy that is a strong line how strange your digi didn't pick that up. 
I would get on and bd my lovely fx for u x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could the digi's be defective? Maybe call them and tell them that your digital is not picking up your surge but "other brands" are..don't say it's the cheapie, and they'll send you a replacement and probably some coupons as well to use in the future.

:bfn: this morning for me. I'm starting to lose hope. Woke up exhausted and with a headache..probably from all this obsessing lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Ckelly time sure does fly.. Until you get to the tww! Then it's as slow as ever! :haha:


----------



## thopkins0620

I'm exiting the month of April gracefully... that witch made her ugly a$$ show up!!! I will still stalk this thread though!!! Good luck lAdIeS and may God bless you with your BFP this month!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Good morning everyone. I have been MIA as the wait to O drives me crazy so I have been trying to keep busy. I have a question for you all though. This month I'm using the Clearblue Digital Ovulation that has the blank circle, then flashing smile, then solid smile. Since Friday I have had empty circle and then this morning I had a solid smiley. I never got a blinking smiley. Has anyone used these tests and had the same thing happen? Either way, guess I will be Oing earlier than expected and can join you all on the TWW!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry hopkins!! Best of luck and baby dust for the future!!


----------



## SilasLove

AF has gotten me. :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry hopkins and silas! :(

Teacher I've never used those before, but maybe you just missed the blinking smiley, how long did you wait between tests? I use ICs and sometimes I have a progression until a positive but sometimes I guess my surge rises quickly and I got from a negative to a really positive within hours ;)


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry Silas and Thopkins that af got u.
Please stay with us here x


----------



## TeacherLynn

I test every morning with the fmu. I researched a bit and found of your estrogen rises with the LH instead of before, you won't get a blinking face. I'm assuming that's what happened. :)


----------



## indhira2

Hello everyone! AF was due this weekend and still nothing, but I have decided to give it till today to show up so then I can test tomorrow morning!!! Sooo nervous!! Everytime I go tinkle I think it'll be here!!! :S

Fingers Crossed!!!!


----------



## xxDreamxx

It's 9:35pm here in Australia and AF has shown up early. So cd1 tomorrow and testing early May. 

Baby Dust to you all xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Oh ok! Teacher I have read many times and have experienced that testing Opks with fmu will give you false positives! It's best to test from 10am onwards. 
Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry dream the witch got you! 

Indihra you have some will power! I would be peeing all over sticks if I were you! Can't wait to hear results! :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So my test from this morning now has a second line. It could be an evap, since it showed up after the time limit, but I've been peeing on sticks since 1dpo and NONE of those tests have even a remote hint of a second line.

Gonna test again in the morning and hope it's darker. I've attached the original and the tweak.
 



Attached Files:







tweak.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 23









see.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 27


----------



## indhira2

So i lost my marbles and went and bought a dollar store test. After a minute or 2 I got a light 2nd line so figured what the heck, lets get a FRER. Then the below happend!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150406_095243.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyy congrats indhira x
Brandi I can see something fingers firmly crossed huni.
Sorry af got u dream x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

borr.dg.baby said:


> Oh ok! Teacher I have read many times and have experienced that testing Opks with fmu will give you false positives! It's best to test from 10am onwards.
> Good luck this cycle! :dust:

My fertility specialist said to never test with fmu. It can give you false positives but also false negative. He said the best time to test is between. 12p.m and 10p.m I test twice a day at 2p.m and 8p.m. I have found these times to work.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congratulations indhira!!! Beautiful positive!!! There's a group for December babies of 2015, if you're interested...

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2300467-december-2015-babies-come-join-me.html


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:

Brandi - having AF 5 or 6dpo shouldn't be what you consider "normal" it's the length of the LP that drives your cycle length, not a predetermined number of days. Although I'm sure with BFing you can have shorter LPs.... Still if you're cramping I'd keep my FXed for implantation more than expect AF for at least a few more days. It'd also be VEEERRRY early for a :bfp: so I wouldn't worry about that! FXed a few more days for your hormones to go up after implantation will get you your :bfp:!

Emilie - :hugs: so sorry about the :witch:. I found out with the IVF schedule, that if this month doesn't work out I won't have another TWW until June :( So I completely get the disappointment about waiting.

AFM - Had my IUI on Saturday with no issue. The day probably wasn't quite as romantic and "special" as I had hoped with our engagement anniversary at all, but I think a lot of that is just the stress building up about the IVF stim cycle next month.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Krissy, I ovulated on CD18 on March 30 this cycle. I'm 7dpo today and based on my last three cycles, I'm expecting AF on April 11.

Based on my 26 day cycle that I've had since I was 11, lol, I'm already late.


----------



## ashpeababy

congrats on your :bfp: Indhira!! Sorry to all the ladies that got AF :(

CKelly - you have me marked as testing April 8 but I won't be testing until April 12 :) (trying to avoid as much emotional trauma as I can this month!!) Just have to try keep as busy as I can this week to keep my mind off it! 

Good luck to all you ladies in the 2ww!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Welcome to all the new ladies :wave:
> 
> Brandi - having AF 5 or 6dpo shouldn't be what you consider "normal" it's the length of the LP that drives your cycle length, not a predetermined number of days. Although I'm sure with BFing you can have shorter LPs.... Still if you're cramping I'd keep my FXed for implantation more than expect AF for at least a few more days. It'd also be VEEERRRY early for a :bfp: so I wouldn't worry about that! FXed a few more days for your hormones to go up after implantation will get you your :bfp:!
> 
> Emilie - :hugs: so sorry about the :witch:. I found out with the IVF schedule, that if this month doesn't work out I won't have another TWW until June :( So I completely get the disappointment about waiting.
> 
> AFM - Had my IUI on Saturday with no issue. The day probably wasn't quite as romantic and "special" as I had hoped with our engagement anniversary at all, but I think a lot of that is just the stress building up about the IVF stim cycle next month.

Fingers crossed this cycle works. I do hope you get your bfp soon.


----------



## KrissyB

Brandi - Yeah sorry about that, I was catching up on posts when I read the 5 dpo :) As for the length of your cycle, nothing really determines how long the first part of your cycle is (before ovulation). You're really only "late" if you get past your average LP length (which doesn't really vary by more than a day or so unless there's other hormonal stuff going on). But your symptoms sound great, so FXed for you :dust:

Emilie - FXed for you in May :dust: Is IVF out of the question for you cost wise?


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry ashpeababy changed for u x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Brandi - Yeah sorry about that, I was catching up on posts when I read the 5 dpo :) As for the length of your cycle, nothing really determines how long the first part of your cycle is (before ovulation). You're really only "late" if you get past your average LP length (which doesn't really vary by more than a day or so unless there's other hormonal stuff going on). But your symptoms sound great, so FXed for you :dust:
> 
> Emilie - FXed for you in May :dust: Is IVF out of the question for you cost wise?

It is $5000 to $10,000 a cycle here.


----------



## xxemmyxx

I did another digi this afternoon to see if it picked it up and still no smiley face. I did another opk and it's still positive. The digi is from the same pack though so maybe they aren't working!? Maybe I should call and complain. I will bd tonight just to be sure and test again with both in the morning. Thanks ladies x


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank goodness U had some opks Emmy otherwise u may have missed your timing. I would phone and complain if it doesn't show soon.
Fx his cycle for u x


----------



## Casey3

Im sneaking in this month too! I think I'll be testing on the 16th. I already have one Christmas baby so let's try for another one? Lol 

Fx for everyone!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah it was weird I thought it can't be right, luckily I had a massive bumper pack of opk's and Hpts in the drawer!! I only switched to digi's because I never had much luck with other opks but I have since discovered that's because I ovulate late like cd26 or 27 so I think I was giving up with the opks and bd'ing long before then! 

Now I know I roughly ovulate around this time in my cycle I can save money and just use the cheapies. Winner winner. Or maybe his will be my cycle and I won't have to use opks for a while!!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Congratulations indhira!! Lovely positive, fx for a sticky bean and a beautiful xmas baby :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Casey3 welcome to the thread lovely ive added your date.
Emmy it's a good job u know your cycles lovely x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Darn AF feeling cramps again. Cervix is low and getting softer. Wish she'd either arrive or I get a blaring, unmistakable positive. Guessing that test this morning is an evap.


----------



## Desiree1694

Congrats to everyone that is getting a bfp fxed that I get one this month and that everyone else trying gets one also I am currently 5dpo this wait seems like an eternity.


----------



## scoobybeans

Congrats to Indhira on the :bfp:!!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Congrats Indhira on the bfp!
Fingers crossed it's a BFP soon Brandi, I can't see a line yet on my phone but I hope it gets darker for you tomorrow.


----------



## indhira2

Thanks everyone! I still cant believe it. I am sending positive vibes your way ladies!! 
:) :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Brandi I can't see a line either. But Fx'd for you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The camera had difficulty catching it, but it's definitely there. I hope it's darker tomorrow.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats Indhira!! :)

Brandi I am sorry I can't see anything either on my phone :(


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies! Congrats to those who have gotten their BFPs this month!! I'm hoping to join you all in 12 days. I'm currently 2DPO (I think...). Unfortunately DH went out of town on Thursday, but we abled to DTD 3 days before the big O, so I hope it worked out. :shrug:

This will be our first time TTC after 2 MMC, a diagnosis of clotting issues, and starting daily blood thinner injections. 

FX and :dust: to all!! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome Marthea007 x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Mathea, sorry for you losses :( I hope you get a BFP soon!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Good luck Marthea! 

Sorry to hear about your mc's
Have the doctors got any conclusions on why you have clotting issues? And have you been prescribed anything for it?


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Apart from the injections I mean


----------



## Ms.Bsky

BrandiCanucks said:


> The camera had difficulty catching it, but it's definitely there. I hope it's darker tomorrow.

i saw a hint of a line, maybe evap, maybe not, i saw something on the upper test of the left picture. fx for your test tomorrow!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Welcome Marthea!!!

So today, I've been nausea free (so far), but peeing like crazy, but that's probably because I'm so super thirsty that I've been drinking lots of water. I also have an incredible craving for hard boiled eggs right now, but not a clue how to make them properly and it's too late for McDonalds breakfast lol.

Also pee'd on an OPK and it's more dark than yesterday, but I hear it could mean anything, so not putting any stock into that. Plastic ring is yesterday, real ring is today
 



Attached Files:







darkopk.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Marthea007

Thank you ladies!

Hopefully, I was positive on my blood work for Lupus anticoagulant antibodies and MTHFR mutations. Basically only need Lovenox injections when trying to conceive and during pregnancy, as well as methylated (or the active forms) of B12, B6, iron, and high dose folic acid.


----------



## Alidravana

Hi Ladies,

I'm joining this thread a tad late, but I find I am always so busy at the start of my cycle that I don't start reading the threads until my TWW. 

Congrats Chimpette, Hopeful, Charlie, Twinmum87, Angelob and Indhira2 on your :bfp:, H&H 9 months! And Twinmum87, did you get a chance to find out if it might be twins? (I don't know how early they can tell that).

I think I ovulated on CD12, so I am now 7dpo. We were a little more relaxed with :sex: this month and it actually worked so that we were successful three times in our fertile period. I did test this morning but I'm pretty sure its a :bfn:, I'm always seeing shadows with the blue dye tests (cheapest brand I can find in my area - Walmart Equate). I'm not concerned though, knowing that 7dpo is still really early to test. I'm going to try to wait to test on April 11, let's see if I can hold out that long. I will use a FRER at that point if the :witch: hasn't appeared.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Welcome Alidravana!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

BrandiCanucks said:


> Welcome Marthea!!!
> 
> So today, I've been nausea free (so far), but peeing like crazy, but that's probably because I'm so super thirsty that I've been drinking lots of water. I also have an incredible craving for hard boiled eggs right now, but not a clue how to make them properly and it's too late for McDonalds breakfast lol.
> 
> Also pee'd on an OPK and it's more dark than yesterday, but I hear it could mean anything, so not putting any stock into that. Plastic ring is yesterday, real ring is today

 We posted at the same time. The test today looks very positive i would say.. :) right??! Exciting! :flower:

nd about the hard boiled egg. If you want it soft in the middle, put water in a pot, boil, add the eggs carefully into the water preferrably with a spoon and set the timer for 5.30-6.00 minutes. Then remove water , and wash the eggs with cold water


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome to the thread Alidravana good luck huni x


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Marthea, I'm so glad it's something they have figured out and can give you something for, fx you have a healthy sticky bean next time round. 
Good luck to all the ladies in the tww, it definately seems like a lot of you! 
I'm cd19 today and no ovulation as of yet, might not be in the April testers as I have super long cycles but I will live vicariously through you all :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BSKY, that was an OPK, but you can see that the one with the ring (today's) is darker than yesterday's (plastic ring)

I've heard about using OPKs as HPTs and that in a lot of cases, an OPK will read positive before an HPT will.


----------



## kakae

Welcome to all the new testers and congrats to the people getting their bfp's!! So cool to see, and with more and more in the next few weeks :)

AFM I think I have just ovulated or am about to, according to my app I would have on Sunday but am still getting ewcm so will keep hounding hubby for a few more days :haha::winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptom Update

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy

7dpo - Many symptoms have disappeared..HUH? Today, I had cramping in the morning and NOTHING since. Was only nauseous after I ate supper but fine the whole day. VERY hungry, moody, haven't stopped eating all day, increased sense of smell, major craving for hard boiled eggs, was energized all day, but exhausted early and can barely hold my eyes open now (This is about 3 hours early for me), bloating and gas starting in the evening, cervix position is low, firm and closed, cm is sticky, mostly dry, but some stringy. May have had a very faint second line today. Finally, peeing a lot today, but probably because I'm extremely thirsty and been drinking lots of water all day.


----------



## SoldierWife

Hey everyone! 

I've been super grogy thanks to a my wonderful allergies and a cold :(

I've been coming in checking to see how everyone is doing :) congrats on all of the bfp! 

I was obsessively poas so my husband made me promise to stop peeing on things for a while lol! I was starting to get all depressed and such. AF isn't due for me until Friday! I may sneak a test before then ;)


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies seems there's a few in the tww already, with some good symptoms going on.
I gearing up for ovulation and can't wait to be back in the tww.
Looking forward to see your test today brandi x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ok so I tested again last night on the digi still negative and the cheap opk still very positive! We bd last night so all bases are covered. I felt sure the digi would be positive this morning but no it's still negative and now the cheap opk is negative. So I definitely had my surge yesterday and the digi's missed it completely!! This is definitely positive isn't it?
I had 3 positives like that yesterday. Today the test line is slightly lighter than the control so that's a negative and I'm counting today 1dpo??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Ckelly79

I agree with u Emmy count today as 1 dpo least u covered all bases. Now the tww brings ;) good luck x


----------



## FabPop

Morning ladies, Congrats on the new bfp's! &#128522; Sorry to those who r out x 
I am finally in the 2 week wait, CD21! Yay!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> I agree with u Emmy count today as 1 dpo least u covered all bases. Now the tww brings ;) good luck x


Thanks I just needed reassurance that is definitely a positive! I spent loads of money on those digi's so I feel a bit disheartened! But if that's a positive and we bd'd then yep I'm still in it to win it! 1dpo today, 13 days till testing wooooo wooooo!!


----------



## xxemmyxx

FabPop said:


> Morning ladies, Congrats on the new bfp's! &#128522; Sorry to those who r out x
> I am finally in the 2 week wait, CD21! Yay!

Are you 1dpo today? Me too! When are you testing? I'm cd28 so I have an extra week of waiting to ovulate it's a nightmare isn't it!!! Waiting to o can be worse than the tww!!


----------



## Lilllian

just been reading this thread and I too had a positive opk yesterday.

Emmy, I do find the digi's tricky. I never get a flashing smile on them, and i got a blank circle even though I got a darker line on a cheapie opk (just like your's above) then I took the digi one hour later and got the smile. Only ever had a smile the last two cycles and only thanks to the cheapie tests. I still have ewcm this morning though which is frustrating as I can't dtd today.


----------



## FabPop

xxemmyxx said:


> FabPop said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, Congrats on the new bfp's! &#128522; Sorry to those who r out x
> I am finally in the 2 week wait, CD21! Yay!
> 
> Are you 1dpo today? Me too! When are you testing? I'm cd28 so I have an extra week of waiting to ovulate it's a nightmare isn't it!!! Waiting to o can be worse than the tww!!Click to expand...

Your opk is definitely positive, I had a positive cheapy last night & a smiley on cbd this morn! Didn't bd last night but did the night before & will tonight so fingers crossed! My lil boy was conceived the 6th April due 19th Dec born the 29th Dec so that would b weird if we did get a bfp but exciting of course! Yeh waiting to O is awful, I didn't think it was gunna happen this month! Good luck to u! Keep us updated! &#128522;


----------



## FabPop

Lilllian said:


> just been reading this thread and I too had a positive opk yesterday.
> 
> Emmy, I do find the digi's tricky. I never get a flashing smile on them, and i got a blank circle even though I got a darker line on a cheapie opk (just like your's above) then I took the digi one hour later and got the smile. Only ever had a smile the last two cycles and only thanks to the cheapie tests. I still have ewcm this morning though which is frustrating as I can't dtd today.

Hi 1ish dpo here too, Good luck! x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Peed on my last Wondfo. Looks stark white, but it's also dark out still and my RP makes it difficult for me to see properly in the dark. Going under lamps and lights makes me think I see something faint but I'm not 100% sure. I'm going to wait until the sun comes up before looking again, and I saved my FMU to do some dollar store tests that I'll pick up when they open. I see better in natural light.

I did wake up to AF-like cramping though, but no other sign of her.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lilllian said:


> just been reading this thread and I too had a positive opk yesterday.
> 
> Emmy, I do find the digi's tricky. I never get a flashing smile on them, and i got a blank circle even though I got a darker line on a cheapie opk (just like your's above) then I took the digi one hour later and got the smile. Only ever had a smile the last two cycles and only thanks to the cheapie tests. I still have ewcm this morning though which is frustrating as I can't dtd today.

Ahhh thanks so maybe the digi missed it and I should have done more than 1 a day. They are way too expensive to use more than once a day lol!! I think I will use cheapies from now on and do a few a day. Luckily I bd'd just incase. If you have ewcm you might still be good if u bd tomorrow if you can't today? We can all be cycle buddies there are a few who are 1dpo today xxx


----------



## xxemmyxx

FabPop said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FabPop said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, Congrats on the new bfp's! &#128522; Sorry to those who r out x
> I am finally in the 2 week wait, CD21! Yay!
> 
> Are you 1dpo today? Me too! When are you testing? I'm cd28 so I have an extra week of waiting to ovulate it's a nightmare isn't it!!! Waiting to o can be worse than the tww!!Click to expand...
> 
> Your opk is definitely positive, I had a positive cheapy last night & a smiley on cbd this morn! Didn't bd last night but did the night before & will tonight so fingers crossed! My lil boy was conceived the 6th April due 19th Dec born the 29th Dec so that would b weird if we did get a bfp but exciting of course! Yeh waiting to O is awful, I didn't think it was gunna happen this month! Good luck to u! Keep us updated! &#128522;Click to expand...

Yay cycle buddies! We can update each dpo. I have a lot of cramping today which is weird. It might be the onions I ate last night though :haha:
Oh that's funny my son was conceived the 26th April and born the 15th january on his due date so if I caught the eggy this cycle it would be very close to my sons birthday too!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Now that I have seen the test in normal light, I *think* I see a second line, but I'm not 100% sure. Definitely going to go get some dollar store ones.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

FF finally confirmed my O day after is discarded the temp from the day I was up all night with my daughter! So I am 7dpo today, two more days until testing!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Woohoo, Oing today! Can't wait to be in the tww tomorrow!!


----------



## Lotus11

I almost caved and tested this morning, but I decided to stick to my original plan and test tomorrow (13dpo). On one hand, I keep waiting for AF to show but on the other, I think I've had some positive symptoms. 9-12 DPO I've been super tired. I'm NOT a napper at all, yet I've fallen asleep on the couch every day. Very unusual for me. Super vivid dreams. And last night I had a weird achy pain in my right hip/buttock area. Not sure what that's about. 

I just can't wait for it to be tomorrow so I can test...and hopefully get my BFP!!


----------



## Lotus11

BrandiCanucks said:


> Now that I have seen the test in normal light, I *think* I see a second line, but I'm not 100% sure. Definitely going to go get some dollar store ones.

Ohhh...fingers crossed for you! Let us know what the new tests show!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lotus im looking forward to seeing your results tomorrow fx Huni x
Brandi im on the edge of my seat here ;) x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Brandi can't we see a pic? Xx


----------



## KrissyB

Emmy - If yesterday was your first positive OPK, today would be your O day (or tomorrow, but most people count the day after the surge as O) and then tomorrow would be 1 dpo.

AFM - FF is keeping up nicely this month - got my crosshairs today. 3 dpo (which I knew from the IUI) and starting my progesterone supplements.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I went to all three Dollarama's in town and not ONE had pregnancy tests in stock. I'm not up for using my FRER at 8dpo. My levels at 10dpo with my son were 16 and FRER picked that up. I'm extremely gassy and bloated today, which is typical for AF-is-approaching symptoms, but I also consumed an entire carton of hard boiled eggs this morning to satisfy a craving (still not satisfied).

Anyway, I drove out of town to get them lol. That's how bad my POAS addiction is.

Left is FMU. Right is SMU. I SWEAR I see a squinter on the SMU.
 



Attached Files:







11130542_462030970619621_409126322_n.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 36









142824697358505.jpg
File size: 11.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## scoobybeans

I'm sorry Brandi, I'm not seeing anything. It's still so early though!

7 DPO for me. Might cave and test on Friday after all ;)


----------



## Lilllian

KrissyB said:


> Emmy - If yesterday was your first positive OPK, today would be your O day (or tomorrow, but most people count the day after the surge as O) and then tomorrow would be 1 dpo.
> 
> AFM - FF is keeping up nicely this month - got my crosshairs today. 3 dpo (which I knew from the IUI) and starting my progesterone supplements.

I got a positive yesterday and can feel ovulation today so that makes sense for me too :thumbup:

I am thinking about using progesterone cream - I had booked a doctor appt on cycle day 14 (earliest I could get but now ovulating on day 12) to ask about a prescription for it as I heard over the counter cream is not strong enough? Did you get your supplements prescribed? I see you are not taking it till 3dpo so I wonder if I can too as I thought it might be too late in the cycle? sorry for personal questions and don't feel you have to answer. :flower:


----------



## Lost7

Hope everyone is okay. 
Just a little update from me, after a huge 10 day bleed I now have negative HPT's and hope to ovulate within the next week. 
I am currently on CD12 and if all goes well and I do ovulate I will be looking at testing around the 23rd April. Will keep you informed when I actually ovulate. Will try to put my FF into my signature. Not done that before so wish me luck!


----------



## KrissyB

Lillian - Not personal at all (or no more so than all of the nitty gritty ttc details) :) I have progesterone supplements prescribed by an RE. Every cycle I start taking them on 3 dpo, which I think is to make sure I fully have gotten past ovulation - so I think your timing would work out fine too! They're technically oral pills, but I was instructed to take them as vaginal suppositories because they are more effective that way. I use a 250 mg pills 2x a day (so 500 mg of progesterone a day). I had short LPs (8-9 days) and now I go all the way out to ~14 days, so while I haven't gotten a :bfp: yet - I know they make a huge difference.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry for your loss Lost :(

Brandi I am sorry I can't see anything :( I agree it's still early 

Can't wait to see the tests of those testing tomorrow!


----------



## Lost7

borr.dg.baby said:


> So sorry for your loss Lost :(
> 
> Brandi I am sorry I can't see anything :( I agree it's still early
> 
> Can't wait to see the tests of those testing tomorrow!

Thanks sweetie. I've not been on here much recently, had some personal trauma to deal with!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I can't see it in the pics if I look on my phone, but definitely from my laptop. Seems to be a toss up. Some see it, some don't, so hopefully it's the start of my BFP.


----------



## Babydust47

I'm out this month &#55357;&#56862;. Hope everyone else has better luck this month. Good thoughts and baby dust to you all&#9786;&#65039;!!


----------



## enmaree

So, I had some very, very light spotting yesterday (11 dpo, I think), so I didn't test. But it went away and I didn't see anything else, so I tested this morning. I swear, I always see something on FRERs. I should just stop bothering testing before I miss my period, because I am just wasting money :p
 



Attached Files:







4715.jpg
File size: 84.3 KB
Views: 29


----------



## goddess25

Im out. AF turned up an entire week early for me. Best of luck.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

enmaree said:


> So, I had some very, very light spot yesterday (11 dpo, I think), so I didn't test. But it went away and I didn't see anything else, so I tested this morning. I swear, I always see something on FRERs. I should just stop bothering testing before I miss my period, because I am just wasting money :p

I see it but I always see something frer. Test again in a couple of days maybe it will be darker. Fx'd


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BrandiCanucks said:


> I went to all three Dollarama's in town and not ONE had pregnancy tests in stock. I'm not up for using my FRER at 8dpo. My levels at 10dpo with my son were 16 and FRER picked that up. I'm extremely gassy and bloated today, which is typical for AF-is-approaching symptoms, but I also consumed an entire carton of hard boiled eggs this morning to satisfy a craving (still not satisfied).
> 
> Anyway, I drove out of town to get them lol. That's how bad my POAS addiction is.
> 
> Left is FMU. Right is SMU. I SWEAR I see a squinter on the SMU.

I am sorry I don't see anything. It is still early though.


----------



## enmaree

EmilieBrianne said:


> I see it but I always see something frer. Test again in a couple of days maybe it will be darker. Fx'd

UGH, why is that? I don't think I'm being crazy seeing something. And I'm reading them in the time frame. So stupid. I want to kick these tests out the window.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it, enmaree


----------



## enmaree

BrandiCanucks said:


> Left is FMU. Right is SMU. I SWEAR I see a squinter on the SMU.

I see something on the second one, too. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry Af got u babydust and goddess all the luck for next cycle ladies xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Yeah that makes sense, opk is negative today and I have had cramps alllllll day long so today is probably ovulation day. Does anyone else get period like cramps when they ovulate? I have painful cramps all day!!


----------



## Lilllian

KrissyB said:


> Lillian - Not personal at all (or no more so than all of the nitty gritty ttc details) :) I have progesterone supplements prescribed by an RE. Every cycle I start taking them on 3 dpo, which I think is to make sure I fully have gotten past ovulation - so I think your timing would work out fine too! They're technically oral pills, but I was instructed to take them as vaginal suppositories because they are more effective that way. I use a 250 mg pills 2x a day (so 500 mg of progesterone a day). I had short LPs (8-9 days) and now I go all the way out to ~14 days, so while I haven't gotten a :bfp: yet - I know they make a huge difference.

Thank you so much for all the helpful information! I will discuss that with my Doctor! :flower: Huge help to me :thumbup:


----------



## mrsverhey

:hi: Hey everyone!! :hi: 

Just thought I would stop it to let you all know I am on my way to my CD 12 scan to check my follie growth with the Femera (my first time using it!) If all looks well we will talk about when to use the Ovidrel trigger shot and doing our first IUI!! So say a quick prayer that we are in the green light for this week!!! I will update later!! :hugs: :thumbup: :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Thinking of u and in my prayers mrsverhey :) keep us updated x


----------



## KrissyB

Best of luck, Mrs!! Hope Femara and the IUI does the trick to get you your IUI :dust:


----------



## FabPop

xxemmyxx said:


> Yeah that makes sense, opk is negative today and I have had cramps alllllll day long so today is probably ovulation day. Does anyone else get period like cramps when they ovulate? I have painful cramps all day!!

Emmy I'm exactly the same! I've been crampy all day, feels like af's coming! Opk is now negative too. So I'm going to assume I ovulated today & will be 1dpo tomorrow!


----------



## FabPop

mrsverhey said:


> :hi: Hey everyone!! :hi:
> 
> Just thought I would stop it to let you all know I am on my way to my CD 12 scan to check my follie growth with the Femera (my first time using it!) If all looks well we will talk about when to use the Ovidrel trigger shot and doing our first IUI!! So say a quick prayer that we are in the green light for this week!!! I will update later!! :hugs: :thumbup: :dust:

Hope all goes well for u xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

FabPop said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Yeah that makes sense, opk is negative today and I have had cramps alllllll day long so today is probably ovulation day. Does anyone else get period like cramps when they ovulate? I have painful cramps all day!!
> 
> Emmy I'm exactly the same! I've been crampy all day, feels like af's coming! Opk is now negative too. So I'm going to assume I ovulated today & will be 1dpo tomorrow!Click to expand...

Oh I'm glad im not the only one! I actually feel really crap like AF is going to come, I'm tired and the cramp is quite uncomfortable! It doesn't make me want to bd tonight!! 1dpo tomorrow! When do you think you will test? X


----------



## FabPop

Lol I was thinking the same about the bd'ing, but needs must :haha:
Af is due around the 17th which will only be 10dpo but if it doesn't arrive I'm going to try & hold out til the 20th! (This is coming from a lady that usually starts testing a couple of dpo) :blush: :dohh:
How about u?


----------



## ksybr10

Hello everyone haven't been around lately! Hubby came down with strep and dd with double ear infection. Although with all this going on I did find out that I did not ovulate on the 28th. I got my first positive opk both on cb digital and wondfo yesterday so today is ovulation day!!! Wasn't able to bd yesterday but I jumped dh's bones today so hopefully I caught egg!!

But at this point I really don't know when to expect af. Let's switch date to 21st cell please.


----------



## xxemmyxx

This is so weird our cycles are so similar! AF is due the 16th which is 9dpo for me so I will try and hold out till then. And no AF is good news even if I do get a bfn at 9dpo! 

I really don't thing I can bd tonight I have a hot water bottle the cramps are that bad!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so I got positive opks sunday. Which means I didn't ovulate a couple weeks ago like I thought. I test every week but my new Official test date is the 19th.


----------



## ksybr10

Our bodies can be so mysterious! Can't believe my body fooled me a few weeks last week. :(


----------



## SoldierWife

Took another test this morning. I need to stop until I actually get to my period due date, I am throwing money away!

AF is due Friday so I will know soon enough!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Symptom Update

1dpo - Moody, increased cm, twinges on left side that feel kinda like O pain, but on and off, not constant like O pain, twinges on right, gassy, had a burst of energy this morning, but can quickly crashing around 1pm, CP is low, wet, firm.

2dpo - Moody, fatigue (despite going to bed two hours earlier than normal and sleeping for 8 hours...usually get 6/7 broken hours), gassy and bloated (gas is even worse than yesterday), one bout of diarrhea late at night

3dpo - Cramping, gassy, moody, nausea, small burst of energy in the morning, but exhausted only a few hours later, headache, vomited once, increase in CM

4dpo - Cramping, gassy. moody, heartburn, on and off nausea, increased hunger and increased sense of smell (but couldn't finish eating anything), exhausted, diarrhea was worse initially, but cleared up completely after a few hours, headache, had some twinges on the right side, cervix position is high, soft and closed, decrease in CM but still lotiony

5dpo - Cramping (worse it's been all week...seriously feels like AF is going to rear her ugly head), gas, bloating, heartburn, nausea, moody, hungry, exhausted, increased sense of smell, weepy, vivid dreams, cervix position is high, soft and closed, increase in CM and is still lotiony

6dpo - Cramping (even worse than yesterday, like AF was seconds away),O pain on the left for about half an hour (implantation?), gas, bloating, heartburn, moody (more like SNAPPED), HUNGRY, exhausted, increased sense of smell, nausea when stomach is empty or smelling a food aversion, cervix position was high, hard and closed, CM is lotiony and stringy

7dpo - Many symptoms have disappeared..HUH? Today, I had cramping in the morning and NOTHING since. Was only nauseous after I ate supper but fine the whole day. VERY hungry, haven't stopped eating all day, moody, increased sense of smell, major craving for hard boiled eggs, was energized all day, but exhausted early and can barely hold my eyes open now (This is about 3 hours early for me), bloating and gas starting in the evening, cervix position is low, firm and closed, cm is sticky, mostly dry, but some stringy. May have had a very faint second line today. Finally, peeing a lot today, but probably because I'm extremely thirsty and been drinking lots of water all day.

8dpo - Moody has become bitchy, exhausted, frequent peeing, very thirsty, very hungry, craving hard boiled eggs, VERY gassy and bloated, slight cramping, cervix position is medium, hard and closed, CM is very stringy, very very faint positive on dollar store test


----------



## MelaMommy

Brandi, when was your LMP? You're 8DPO today?


----------



## kakae

Does anyone, especially those like me that don't chart or temp, start stressing that they missed their ovulation date? I know we should keep bding just in case but honestly so tired of that lol


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I really feel selfish to conceive while I am completely stressed. I want a baby and my window to have one is closing. But I am so stressed right now. Which probably isn't helping me get pregnant.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

kakae said:


> Does anyone, especially those like me that don't chart or temp, start stressing that they missed their ovulation date? I know we should keep bding just in case but honestly so tired of that lol

I am the same way. I am to the point that I pretty much bd when I think I am ovulating or I get a positive opk which I get false positives with my pcos and other stuff. But it is overwhelming. This may be Tmi but before I was using a sperm donor and was with my ex. I was getting tired of bding but we changed things up a bit and that helps.


----------



## Ckelly79

Kysbr10 changed for u huni.
Lately im not doing opk charts temps etc is was turning me into a mad woman just going with the flow for now as my cycles are 26-27 days and usually ovulate day 13 ish so im playing the guessing game. 
Emmy my ovulation symptoms are much like af cramps moody sore boobs etc some months it's horrendous.
Babydust to all x


----------



## xxemmyxx

Thank you so much for reassuring me. I have been getting these AF symptoms for months now and I have been so confused as my AF hasn't been turning up for another 2 weeks after but now I understand I am getting these symptoms when I ovulate!! I was confused because I am ovulating late around cd26 so in my head when I got those AF cramps I thoyght I was at the end if my cycle but those positive opks have confirmed it's ovulation!

I never used to get this before I had my son. At least I really know when I'm ovulating!! Bodies are crazy!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Mela, LMP was March 11, but I didn't ovulate until March 30.

The witch came today, 3 days early, so I'm out.
I'm expecting to ovulate again April 27 or 28th, so May testing.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry Af got you brandi also happened to me 3 days early stick with us huni x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My body has never done well with pregnancies less than a year postpartum. Both of my miscarriages happened before my oldest daughter was a year old, and then I never got pregnant again before I was a year PP.

So onto May and if it happens again, then I'm going to wait. My body may just need more time to recover anyway. It's been through two abdominal/uterine surgeries and a pregnancy since September 2013. Probably needs a rest


----------



## Lost7

Sorry to hear of the ladies that are out. :(
CKelly, can you change my date to 23rd please? I asked yesterday but I think it's been over looked. It's still subject to ovulation but I feel hopeful. Thanks :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry lost7 thought I had do apologise lovely will do it straight away xx


----------



## Lost7

Ckelly79 said:


> Sorry lost7 thought I had do apologise lovely will do it straight away xx

That's fine hun, it's a busy thread!


----------



## amyamyamy

Welp took me an hour to get caught up, a lot has happened on this thread since my last visit. Congrats to all the ladies who got their positives! 

Trying not to stress out over here. 4 DPO. POAS will soon commence.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Got my blank circle today after the two days of smiley face on the opk, so I'm definitely on the tww! Now to find some willpower and not test until after AF is due.


----------



## mrsverhey

Well I went to my appointment and it left both me and my Dr confused :shrug: This was my first time on Femera as I had been using Clomid. I responeded well with the Clomid but never became pregnant. When the Dr did my ultra sound it reveled a cyst on my left ovary (we knew it was there but my dr was not to concerned as it was pretty small) it is now growing a follie inside of it so not quite sure what to do with that yet and my right ovary had little to no follie growth however my endometrium lining had thickend and I had a fluid a pocket that lead him to beleive that I had ovulated on my own on day 12. Ughhh this is both good and bad good cause I have never ovulated on my own without using a trigger shot and bad cause well I wasnt planning on ovulating so early so :sex: was limeted do to an insane schedule for both of us. So my dr ordered a bunch of blood test I will have drawn in the next hour (I work at the hospital) so hopefully by this afternoon we will have a better idea of what is going on. Ughhh I dont know what to make of all of this and I just want to be normal :cry:


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh mrsverhey how confusing. Least like you said once he bloods are through U may have a better idea. Keep us updated Huni x


----------



## ksybr10

1 dpo officially! Didn't bd much at all due to all the sickness in my house was only able to bd on ovulation day so hopefully it worked, lol.


----------



## Lotus11

Well, looks like I'm out this cycle. :( BFN this morning (13 dpo), so I'll be expecting AF either tonight or tomorrow. Good luck to everyone still waiting!


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - :D I'm 4 dpo today too. Yay testing buddy! When do you think you'll start POAS? I'm aiming to hold off until Monday (9 dpo)

Mrs - A follicle inside of your cyst? That seems very strange. Sorry about the confusion with your O, but the blood test should answer that for them very quickly. Are you working with an OB or an RE? And what CD are you now? Was this your first monitoring?


----------



## coolbabe843

hello Ladies,
I havent been on here much lately, so went through and browsed this thread and would love to join...testing date for me will be the 12th or before lol....my boobs are pretty sore on the sides and i get waves of nausea but that sometimes happens for me. I am not sure i caught my fertile window as the hubby works out of town during the week but you never know!


----------



## aprilwonders

I think I'm now 6dpo... I think I'm going to try and wait until I'm a few days late before I test. I'm already nervous in case it's a bfn :(


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry to those who AF got! 

Testing starts tomorrow for me at 9DPO, if I can hold off peeing today! 

Anyone else testing tomorrow?


----------



## Lost7

Please someone tell me this is an indent? I was discharged 2 weeks ago from hospital suffering a miscarriage, my beta had gone down to 16. 

I am CD13, was hoping to ovulate within the next week. Did a test just to check it's negative and got this! Either I have serious line eye again or there is a second line. Hoping you lovelies say it's an evap or indent! 
Really want to ovulate to catch this Rainbow baby!

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l523/Tryingto_Conceive/hptcd132_zps5pk4kh6c.jpg


----------



## xxemmyxx

Lost I'm not just saying it because you want to hear it but that looks like an evap to me mainly because the line isn't as thick as the control which evaps often do and it looks grey not pink. My ic's often do that.


----------



## Lost7

I really hope you're right, thank you so much! Would it evap so quickly into the test though? I thought evaps happened when the test was dry? This was only 5 minutes after dipping it! xx


----------



## mrsverhey

KrissyB said:


> Amy - :D I'm 4 dpo today too. Yay testing buddy! When do you think you'll start POAS? I'm aiming to hold off until Monday (9 dpo)
> 
> Mrs - A follicle inside of your cyst? That seems very strange. Sorry about the confusion with your O, but the blood test should answer that for them very quickly. Are you working with an OB or an RE? And what CD are you now? Was this your first monitoring?
> 
> Yea thats we he thought but I guess with me stranger things have happend. He is and OB that went to school to be an RE and was an RE for years then decided to back off to just being an OB so he does everythign up to IVF in his office for his patients that he has had for years. The RE that he works closely with is right across the hall. I am CD 14 today no it was my Second u/s this cycle.


----------



## bluefish1980

Lost - that looks like an indent to me. Theres no colour (that I can see on my phone).


----------



## ashpeababy

Looks like an indent to me also Lost!


----------



## Lost7

Thanks girls! Really hoping you're right. Someones now convincing me she saw something on yesterdays stark white 20miu/ml test! I must be going blind in my age! I added this photo onto CTP website and they're all mostly voting positive too... Rang the hospital and all they said was to repeat the test in two weeks but it's unlikely to be left from the miscarriage!


----------



## scoobybeans

xxemmyxx said:


> Thank you so much for reassuring me. I have been getting these AF symptoms for months now and I have been so confused as my AF hasn't been turning up for another 2 weeks after but now I understand I am getting these symptoms when I ovulate!! I was confused because I am ovulating late around cd26 so in my head when I got those AF cramps I thoyght I was at the end if my cycle but those positive opks have confirmed it's ovulation!
> 
> I never used to get this before I had my son. At least I really know when I'm ovulating!! Bodies are crazy!!

xxemmyxx, you may want to look into something like Vitex to help regulate your cycle. It's usually helpful for women who ovulate late, sometimes bringing ovulation up as much as 7-12 days. It also helps lengthen your luteal phase to give the egg more time to implant. I've been using it for 2 months and I'm really happy with it so far :)

Good luck to everyone still yet to test! I'm 8 DPO and trying my best not to obsess about every tiny little symptom. *cough* yeahright! *cough*


----------



## Lost7

To not spam this post I created my own! I've just re-tested with two other HPT's and swear I am still seeing lines!
I believe that first one to be a definite indent, but I've got line eye with the other two tests! Any advice and help most appreciated!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ase-tell-me-its-evap-indent.html#post35257631 <--- Please click xx


----------



## SilasLove

What do you ladies think?? AF is due today, and this was taken this morning at 5 min mark...I have been spotting since Sunday & I took a test that was definitely negative at 11dpo...

https://i58.tinypic.com/2iht5e0.jpg


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobybeans said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring me. I have been getting these AF symptoms for months now and I have been so confused as my AF hasn't been turning up for another 2 weeks after but now I understand I am getting these symptoms when I ovulate!! I was confused because I am ovulating late around cd26 so in my head when I got those AF cramps I thoyght I was at the end if my cycle but those positive opks have confirmed it's ovulation!
> 
> I never used to get this before I had my son. At least I really know when I'm ovulating!! Bodies are crazy!!
> 
> xxemmyxx, you may want to look into something like Vitex to help regulate your cycle. It's usually helpful for women who ovulate late, sometimes bringing ovulation up as much as 7-12 days. It also helps lengthen your luteal phase to give the egg more time to implant. I've been using it for 2 months and I'm really happy with it so far :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone still yet to test! I'm 8 DPO and trying my best not to obsess about every tiny little symptom. *cough* yeahright! *cough*Click to expand...

Xxemmyxx, I would recommend taking vitamin b complex and vitamin d before trying Vitex is great if it works but if it doesn't it than cause more damage than good. My specialist hates vitex because if it doesn't work it can set you back six months if it doesn't work. If you are just ovulating late but have a normal literal phase that isn't as much of a problem at having a luteal phase defect. I now ovulate normally around cd30 and have a 14 day luteal since my miscarriage that is my normal but even though I ovulate late I still have a normal literal phase. Before though my cycles were all over the place but just taking those vitamins regulated them. So vitex is great if it works but it is horrible on your body if it doesn't. Anyway i am not say don't try it or something like it. Because you can and it may work for you and be great. I was just giving you a heads up. My specialist said if he had a guarantee that it would work for every patient when would love it. Scooby,I am so glad it is working for you. I wish it did for me. Because the benefits would have been awesome. Because it sucks to have long cycles. I guess what I am saying is I wish I did more research first before trying so I knew all the pros and cons.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome coolbabe843 will add your date for u huni good luck x
Lost I see lines not sure what to make of them though :/ 
Silas huni I can't see anything but I never can on those tests good luck to u both x
Lotus huni still time stick with us x


----------



## KrissyB

Lost and Silas - Sorry... I don't see anything (or just shadows I personally would consider dye runs/evaps/indents/whatever you call them). I'm a terrible squinter though so FXed you'll get progression on it :dust:

Mrs - Oh that's good :) As long as he's giving you an RE-level of attention. I tried with an OB for one cycle and it was night and day to what my RE does. FXed your blood work gives you some answers.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Silas I can see something! Can't wait until the next test! 

Lost I agree that it seems like an evap but I would keep testing just in case, if it doesn't increase then it's probably fine :)

I caved and tested today at 8DPO. BFN lol


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see it, Silas.

Definitely not implantation bleeding. It's gotten full red and heavy now. I'm gonna hang around in here though, to see others get BFPs, and cuz I'm next expecting to ovulate between the 21st and 28th of April, although testing won't be til May. Hope that's okay.

I remembered that about 3-4 days before my positive OPK, I had a negative OPK but had O pains and EWCM with pink spotting. I think I may have actually ovulated then and just missed it, so I'm planning to do two insems this month...one around CD13 when I normally ovulate, and one around CD18, when I have been ovulating for the last 3 months and aim for a New Years Baby


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh no was hoping it was brandi. Yes Plz do stay with us x


----------



## xxemmyxx

EmilieBrianne said:


> scoobybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring me. I have been getting these AF symptoms for months now and I have been so confused as my AF hasn't been turning up for another 2 weeks after but now I understand I am getting these symptoms when I ovulate!! I was confused because I am ovulating late around cd26 so in my head when I got those AF cramps I thoyght I was at the end if my cycle but those positive opks have confirmed it's ovulation!
> 
> I never used to get this before I had my son. At least I really know when I'm ovulating!! Bodies are crazy!!
> 
> xxemmyxx, you may want to look into something like Vitex to help regulate your cycle. It's usually helpful for women who ovulate late, sometimes bringing ovulation up as much as 7-12 days. It also helps lengthen your luteal phase to give the egg more time to implant. I've been using it for 2 months and I'm really happy with it so far :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone still yet to test! I'm 8 DPO and trying my best not to obsess about every tiny little symptom. *cough* yeahright! *cough*Click to expand...
> 
> Xxemmyxx, I would recommend taking vitamin b complex and vitamin d before trying Vitex is great if it works but if it doesn't it than cause more damage than good. My specialist hates vitex because if it doesn't work it can set you back six months if it doesn't work. If you are just ovulating late but have a normal literal phase that isn't as much of a problem at having a luteal phase defect. I now ovulate normally around cd30 and have a 14 day luteal since my miscarriage that is my normal but even though I ovulate late I still have a normal literal phase. Before though my cycles were all over the place but just taking those vitamins regulated them. So vitex is great if it works but it is horrible on your body if it doesn't. Anyway i am not say don't try it or something like it. Because you can and it may work for you and be great. I was just giving you a heads up. My specialist said if he had a guarantee that it would work for every patient when would love it. Scooby,I am so glad it is working for you. I wish it did for me. Because the benefits would have been awesome. Because it sucks to have long cycles. I guess what I am saying is I wish I did more research first before trying so I knew all the pros and cons.Click to expand...

Thanks so much for your advice ladies. I have only just started using opks the last 2 cycles. I had a positive opk on cd26 last cycle and a positive on cd28 this cycle. Last cycle my luteal phase was 10 days which is on the short side. I was going to wait and see what it was this cycle. Where do you get vitex and vitamin b complex and vitamin d? I'm in the UK maybe I could get them from Hollands and barretts? I need to do some research around all of them. I am a bit scared to take stuff that might interfere. Is there a reason why people don't like long cycles (apart from the fact they are long and annoying) I mean does it hinder my chances ovulating late?


----------



## SilasLove

Thanks ladies - I really can't be sure either way. Still spotting - counted myself out 4 days ago when spotting started and was sure that AF was coming. So if she does, so be it. But its NOT getting heavier...its insane! But then again my last period was 5 days late. :shrug:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

xxemmyxx said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scoobybeans said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for reassuring me. I have been getting these AF symptoms for months now and I have been so confused as my AF hasn't been turning up for another 2 weeks after but now I understand I am getting these symptoms when I ovulate!! I was confused because I am ovulating late around cd26 so in my head when I got those AF cramps I thoyght I was at the end if my cycle but those positive opks have confirmed it's ovulation!
> 
> I never used to get this before I had my son. At least I really know when I'm ovulating!! Bodies are crazy!!
> 
> xxemmyxx, you may want to look into something like Vitex to help regulate your cycle. It's usually helpful for women who ovulate late, sometimes bringing ovulation up as much as 7-12 days. It also helps lengthen your luteal phase to give the egg more time to implant. I've been using it for 2 months and I'm really happy with it so far :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone still yet to test! I'm 8 DPO and trying my best not to obsess about every tiny little symptom. *cough* yeahright! *cough*Click to expand...
> 
> Xxemmyxx, I would recommend taking vitamin b complex and vitamin d before trying Vitex is great if it works but if it doesn't it than cause more damage than good. My specialist hates vitex because if it doesn't work it can set you back six months if it doesn't work. If you are just ovulating late but have a normal literal phase that isn't as much of a problem at having a luteal phase defect. I now ovulate normally around cd30 and have a 14 day luteal since my miscarriage that is my normal but even though I ovulate late I still have a normal literal phase. Before though my cycles were all over the place but just taking those vitamins regulated them. So vitex is great if it works but it is horrible on your body if it doesn't. Anyway i am not say don't try it or something like it. Because you can and it may work for you and be great. I was just giving you a heads up. My specialist said if he had a guarantee that it would work for every patient when would love it. Scooby,I am so glad it is working for you. I wish it did for me. Because the benefits would have been awesome. Because it sucks to have long cycles. I guess what I am saying is I wish I did more research first before trying so I knew all the pros and cons.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice ladies. I have only just started using opks the last 2 cycles. I had a positive opk on cd26 last cycle and a positive on cd28 this cycle. Last cycle my luteal phase was 10 days which is on the short side. I was going to wait and see what it was this cycle. Where do you get vitex and vitamin b complex and vitamin d? I'm in the UK maybe I could get them from Hollands and barretts? I need to do some research around all of them. I am a bit scared to take stuff that might interfere. Is there a reason why people don't like long cycles (apart from the fact they are long and annoying) I mean does it hinder my chances ovulating late?Click to expand...

Vitamin b complex and vitamin d are not going to interfere. It is what most fertility specialist tell you to take because they do help. I live in the US so I don't know where but I get mine online at swanson vitamins or amazon.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Could be implantation bleeding, Silas. A baby or two getting nice and snug.


----------



## coolbabe843

Have any of you ladies experienced sensitive teeth before getting a BFP? Mine are sensitive to begin with but last 2 days they are more then usual and I have a headache all day today!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So thinking about it, I *think* I know what happened.

I took my ex to court for child support a few months ago. He responded by seeking joint custody and 50/50 access in an attempt to not have to pay. When court didn't go his way TWICE, he filed an anonymous report, and had two family members of his also file anonymous reports against me accusing me of child abuse.

After his accusations, he filed the abuse allegations with the court as well, and my lawyer sought a letter from CAS about the the investigation. My anxiety level was literally THROUGH THE ROOF that week. I was so stressed out. Thankfully, obviously, the accusations were unfounded and CAS wrong to the court saying so, but I think what happened was that my body tried to ovulate on CD17 (March 27) as it was supposed to, but because of the stress, it couldn't, so it tried again on CD20 after I had relaxed.

I think my super faint positives were true positives but because I had such a short luteal phase, the baby couldn't stick and I had a very early miscarriage instead.

Still, just to be sure, I'm going to do two inseminations this cycle. One on April 21 at CD13, which is my normal ovulation day, and one again on CD17, which is when I've been ovulating for the last three months, with the exception of this cycle.

Next testing date will be April 30th, and if BFN, then it'll be May 6.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm wishing you the best of luck & baby dust Brandi!!!!


----------



## SoldierWife

Freaking out over here :( 

AF is due on Friday. Last night I had some crazy bad cramps, didn't feel at all like period cramps tho. 

Well today I tested, bfn. Still early tho. Well around noon I ended up with brownish discharge.

Which can be one of two things. AF is making her appearance early, or implantion bleeding.

Normally when AF comes it's super bright red and looks like someone shot me there is so much blood at first. 

So idk. Keeping my fingers crossed but I'm not very optimistic :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Prayers for IB Soldier!!!


----------



## SoldierWife

BrandiCanucks said:


> Prayers for IB Soldier!!!

Thank you! 

We've been on and off trying since I started having periods again after my son was born. Or well we were "Not trying but not preventing" I should say because we didn't really track my ovulation or anything. 

I would get SUPER depressed when I would get a BFN. This is the first month of actually trying again. If I don't get pregnant we are going to wait another 6-9 months due to a disney trip we have planned and paid for :( 

So I've been super nervous. :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Started up my TTC journal again. It's in my siggy if anyone's interested. It starts on Page 9


----------



## Casey3

I think I'm cd7 tomorrow. Someone tell me it's a waste of a dollar to poas this early! Sigh. 

I've had weird brown discharge off and on this week, no clue what's up with that.


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi ive put u on the 30th lovely.
Cool babe yes sensitive teeth and gums was a big symptom for me when I got my BFP with Oscar.
Silas im hoping this is implantation for u fx huni.
Love how supportive this thread is of each and every one of us ladies that needs it.
Xx


----------



## wantmore

mrsverhey, I'm sorry about your appointment leaving you guys confused. I've always hated first appointments because you usually don't get much out of them due to the docs needing to do all kinds of tests. I hope things become more clear with more appointments and test results! :hugs: 



Casey3, it's a waste of time to poas this early. :winkwink: 10dpo is what I hear to be about the best time to start poas. You can do it!! 3 more days and lots of baby dust to you!



AFM- I have been visiting with my sister so I haven't been on here much and it's been a relatively easy ttw! A couple of days ago, I had what I think was a stomach bug and just felt rotten. But yesterday (9dpo), I poas and had a faint positive!!:happydance: I hope it gets darker in a couple of days! Other than the stomach bug weirdness, I haven't had any symptoms. I don't recall having symptoms with my other 2 either. :cloud9: 

:dust:Lots of baby dust to all of you!!:dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Wantmore can't wait to see your tests huni x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CD2 and it is super super heavy. Didn't get much sleep last night cuz I was changing pads so often. It's heavier than normal. Looking forward for ovulation. 15 days to go!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Congratulations Wantmore! 

2dpo here! :)


----------



## mrsverhey

So my levels show that I have not ovulated yet. My doctor thinks we are best to do this month naturally and not with IUI as I did not have to many promising looking follies so I guess we will just wait and see.


----------



## Salembaby

Hey everybody! Wishes to you for baby dust and patience!

I'm a bit consumed. 15dpo... AF is 2 days late. I had a temp dip yesterday and it's back up today. My bbs hurt SO much. It takes me like a week to get a +hpt but I caved and tested SMU this am on a FRER and negative. I'll have to wait more days. Ugh I just want to know!


----------



## scoobybeans

coolbabe843 said:


> Have any of you ladies experienced sensitive teeth before getting a BFP? Mine are sensitive to begin with but last 2 days they are more then usual and I have a headache all day today!

Yes, I had that with my chemical pregnancy. Good luck!!!


----------



## scoobybeans

xxemmyxx said:


> Thanks so much for your advice ladies. I have only just started using opks the last 2 cycles. I had a positive opk on cd26 last cycle and a positive on cd28 this cycle. Last cycle my luteal phase was 10 days which is on the short side. I was going to wait and see what it was this cycle. Where do you get vitex and vitamin b complex and vitamin d? I'm in the UK maybe I could get them from Hollands and barretts? I need to do some research around all of them. I am a bit scared to take stuff that might interfere. Is there a reason why people don't like long cycles (apart from the fact they are long and annoying) I mean does it hinder my chances ovulating late?

My advice would be to keep tracking your cycles and see where you're at in a month or so. 10 days is definitely on the short side for your luteal phase, and combined with a CD26-28 ovulation it could point to hormonal imbalance. Your doctor can do a blood test to check your hormones.

It's a relatively easy thing to fix though. I did a TON of research on Vitex before I took it, and I'm using a relatively low dose. Look into it and see what you think. If you're not comfortable using it (and it's true that it doesn't work for some women), look into using vitamin B6, D3 and calcium/magnesium. Good luck :)


----------



## coolbabe843

I took a test SUPER early and i see a line BUT its a blue dye...i did not realize when i bought it as i got it and paid and left....i am gonna retest with a pink dye in a little while and if its negative i will test again in about 3 days!


----------



## Ckelly79

Can't wait to see tests cool babe & Wantmore :) xx


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on all the BFP's!!! 

Sorry to all that AF got :( - Wishing you luck for the upcoming cycle.

This cycle has been very strange for me my BBT has not been steady, my temps have been all over the place. Which is very strange for me they are usually very consistent from cd1 to O. I am CD14 today and should ovulate Friday/Saturday.

I have had horrible headaches and nausea this entire cycle so far :( 

Anyone else experience this before they ovulate? I can usually pinpoint my cycle to a T. I hope all the stress of TTC hasn't messed up my cycle. 

Praying for :baby: #1 

Thank you all for the support of this feed, I am thankful I don't have to be on this journey alone! :hugs:


----------



## ksybr10

2dpo- Major headache, love handles feel bruised,and lower back is killllling me. Maybe I just slept wrong last night!


----------



## Ckelly79

I can feel ovulation aches etc coming on im getting all excited about jumping on the tww train lol. 
My poor hubby :/


----------



## BlueWater

I really hate the TWW. I feel like I'm wishing my life away just for AF's due date to arrive. And what's more disheartening is seeing a BFN.

Sorry I don't mean to sound all doom and gloom. Just want a distraction from the urge to POAS!


----------



## millyr75

I'll be testing on the 21st of April. Hopefully we'll have better luck this time after having a termination in September 2014 due to medical reasons and a missed miscarriage with D&C on the 22nd of February 2015. This is my first normal cycle post D&C. I'm 4 dpo. Baby dust to you all xx


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies, been a few days since I've checked in. Congrats to the ladies who got their :bfp: and hugs to all who got hit by the witch. 

5DPO right now, finally slept well last night so I feel a TON better than I have the last few days. On the downside, the fact that I feel good makes me feel bad (I HATE the TWW, makes me so crazy.) But on the upside... boobs still tender and feel fuller. Also, stupid me bought like, 40 wonfo tests so I'm POAS waaaaay too early. 

FX crossed everyone!


----------



## BlueWater

Ckelly79 said:


> Brandi ive put u on the 30th lovely.
> Cool babe yes sensitive teeth and gums was a big symptom for me when I got my BFP with Oscar.
> Silas im hoping this is implantation for u fx huni.
> Love how supportive this thread is of each and every one of us ladies that needs it.
> Xx

So in my 27 years of life I have never ever had sensitive teeth, *until this month!!* and to read your post I'm like "come on this has got to be my month!!" CD 20 about 8-9 days to go. So I think now would be the time of implantation. 

Is it too early for pregnancy symptoms?

Not going to test early this month. Beacause last month I tested the day AF was due and I ended up getting AF like few hours after. (although I've got 2 tests lying in the cupboard!) It was like double dismay


----------



## KrissyB

Mrs - Sorry you've gotta hold off on the IUI, but that's good that you didn't O yet and you still have a chance this month!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome millyr75 good luck huni x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well the witch is here. I guess I did ovulate when I thought I did. I guess my opk I got a couple of days ago was because af was coming.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear Af got u emilie x


----------



## blinker86

For those who temp, does a drop in BBT always signal that AF is coming, or can your temps still fluctuate a bit after ovulation? I'm 12DPO and had a drop in temp from 98.27 yesterday to 97.80 today. This is my first cycle doing BBT, so I'm still trying to figure it all out!


----------



## EElse

Hi all!

Congratulations to all the BFP's and good luck to those still in the TWW.

:hugs: to those the :witch: got.

CKelly, I think I'll need to change my testing date to the 22nd (not the 24th as originally thought). My temps were considerably higher this morning and (TMI!!) I had a dark red spot in my CM when I wiped earlier today - which I'm guessing might have been O bleeding...? That would put me at 1dpo now... Let the wait begin! :haha:

:dust: to everyone!!


----------



## mirandala

Hi all! I've been loitering here but not commenting so much. Congrats to the bfps, hugs for those who have af, and fx for everyone testing. 

I'm 12dpo- eeep! No sign of AF symptoms. I've poas and no positive at all yet. I've been having quite sharp pains on the left side near my uterus. My first pregnancy was ectopic and this can be a symptom of another... hopefully not! 

Anyway... just wanted to check in and say hello!


----------



## HopefullyOpto

Hi Mirandala! I'm kinda the same I have been reading all the posts but not really commenting. 
12DPO! Exciting :) fx you get a BFP like the rest of those lucky ladies :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Blinker that could be an implantation dip! You can tell if it goes up again tomorrow. If it keeps down or goes lower than cover line it could be AF coming.

9dpo tested and bfn! Got a bunch of tests so I will test again tomorrow


----------



## Ckelly79

Eelse no problem Huni.
Today I am cd11 and ewc with blood init. Also feel nausea and achy, do u think im ovulating early?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

CKelly do you do any Opks? Those might help to tell


----------



## Ckelly79

No I dont :/ was trying to not obsess this month lol.
Going to bd to cover all areas pop and get some tomorrow I think :)


----------



## ashpeababy

Ckelly, Ive had ewcm with tinged blood a bunch of times when I ovulate. I'd guess you are! Good luck and have fun ;)


----------



## ashpeababy

Congrats on the :bfp:'s!! Sorry for all those that got AF :( 

Im 10dpo today and hanging on lol. A new symptom for me is that last night before bed I had pains that felt just like my ovulation pains, just on the rt side (which is the side I ovulated on this month) they were sharp cramps, just a bit less intense than my ACTUAL ovulation cramps and I had really sore lower back all evening before this. I actually considered peeing on an opk to see if it detected a surge it felt so much like ovulation (but didn't). I talked to a BFF of mine who got a BFP last week and she said she had the same thing 2 days before her first faint BFP so Im crossing all my fingers and toes that its a great sign for me! Anyone else every have ovulation type pains right before getting a BFP?

also CoolBabe - I def have had sensitive teeth/gums the last week or so, not when I eat something but just in general I can feel them kind of tingly. I thought it was from my cold that is still hanging on...we'll see!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I had a tinge of blood around O this month too. Get busy! :sex:


----------



## xxemmyxx

scoobybeans said:


> xxemmyxx said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much for your advice ladies. I have only just started using opks the last 2 cycles. I had a positive opk on cd26 last cycle and a positive on cd28 this cycle. Last cycle my luteal phase was 10 days which is on the short side. I was going to wait and see what it was this cycle. Where do you get vitex and vitamin b complex and vitamin d? I'm in the UK maybe I could get them from Hollands and barretts? I need to do some research around all of them. I am a bit scared to take stuff that might interfere. Is there a reason why people don't like long cycles (apart from the fact they are long and annoying) I mean does it hinder my chances ovulating late?
> 
> My advice would be to keep tracking your cycles and see where you're at in a month or so. 10 days is definitely on the short side for your luteal phase, and combined with a CD26-28 ovulation it could point to hormonal imbalance. Your doctor can do a blood test to check your hormones.
> 
> It's a relatively easy thing to fix though. I did a TON of research on Vitex before I took it, and I'm using a relatively low dose. Look into it and see what you think. If you're not comfortable using it (and it's true that it doesn't work for some women), look into using vitamin B6, D3 and calcium/magnesium. Good luck :)Click to expand...

Thank you for taking the time to reply and offer your advice xx
Yeah the main thing that worries me is that both times I conceived (1 miscarriage and 1 my DS) I have 30 day cycles and that is because I took the contraceptive pill to regulate my crazy cycles in order to conceive. I took the combined pill for 3 months and as soon as I stopped it both times my cycle was a normal 30 days and I conceieved naturally. 
My OH has a low sperm count too so I'm worried all these thing combined will affect me. Because I know I am actually ovulating now and my cycles appear to have settled into a regular pattern (although long) I thought I would just try on my own instead of taking the pill for 3 months. The pill makes me feel awful and obviously for those 3 months there is absolutely zero chance of me getting pregnant. I kind of wanted a more relaxed approach now I have my son. So maybe taking the vitamins would suit me better.


----------



## KrissyB

Emilie - Sorry about the :witch: :hugs: I hope May is your month!

Blinker - Temps can always fluctuate. Are you temping orally? Were all the temps taken at the right time? Did your night of sleep differ? All that being said... you COULD have had a late implantation and that might have been the dip. So FXed for you!! :dust:

CKelly - I agree with Borr - Got any OPKs or do you temp? When do you usually O? Sounds like this could be it. [EDIT] Sorry, I didn't see you already responded. I think getting in some BD is the best way to be sure. FXed for you!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks lovelies im on it ;)


----------



## danielle1984

I'm still waiting for a +opk...we started bd every other day.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

ashpeababy said:


> Congrats on the :bfp:'s!! Sorry for all those that got AF :(
> 
> Im 10dpo today and hanging on lol. A new symptom for me is that last night before bed I had pains that felt just like my ovulation pains, just on the rt side (which is the side I ovulated on this month) they were sharp cramps, just a bit less intense than my ACTUAL ovulation cramps and I had really sore lower back all evening before this. I actually considered peeing on an opk to see if it detected a surge it felt so much like ovulation (but didn't). I talked to a BFF of mine who got a BFP last week and she said she had the same thing 2 days before her first faint BFP so Im crossing all my fingers and toes that its a great sign for me! Anyone else every have ovulation type pains right before getting a BFP?
> 
> also CoolBabe - I def have had sensitive teeth/gums the last week or so, not when I eat something but just in general I can feel them kind of tingly. I thought it was from my cold that is still hanging on...we'll see!

Yes!! This is exactly what I had yesterday! Strong pains from the side I ovulaged that went all the way to discomfort on my back on that side as well! Had a bfn today so I am really hoping to see something tomorrow! Fx for both of us!


----------



## ashpeababy

borr.dg.baby said:


> ashpeababy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the :bfp:'s!! Sorry for all those that got AF :(
> 
> Im 10dpo today and hanging on lol. A new symptom for me is that last night before bed I had pains that felt just like my ovulation pains, just on the rt side (which is the side I ovulated on this month) they were sharp cramps, just a bit less intense than my ACTUAL ovulation cramps and I had really sore lower back all evening before this. I actually considered peeing on an opk to see if it detected a surge it felt so much like ovulation (but didn't). I talked to a BFF of mine who got a BFP last week and she said she had the same thing 2 days before her first faint BFP so Im crossing all my fingers and toes that its a great sign for me! Anyone else every have ovulation type pains right before getting a BFP?
> 
> also CoolBabe - I def have had sensitive teeth/gums the last week or so, not when I eat something but just in general I can feel them kind of tingly. I thought it was from my cold that is still hanging on...we'll see!
> 
> Yes!! This is exactly what I had yesterday! Strong pains from the side I ovulaged that went all the way to discomfort on my back on that side as well! Had a bfn today so I am really hoping to see something tomorrow! Fx for both of us!Click to expand...


Oh i'm so glad im not alone with this feeling!! EEk!! Fx we both get BFP's in a couple days! 

:dust: to all the beautiful momma's in the 2ww!


----------



## MUMOF5

Hi everyone, AF has now left the building, meaning that when I'm next due to test I will still be in the month of April, please can you put me down for 30th :) . Congrats to all the bfp's xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well ladies I am definitely out. Wishing you all the best & many BFPs!!


----------



## RainingLove

awww Im so sorry to hear that silaslove :(


----------



## mirandala

This is what I experienced yesterday too!!! I'm so glad to hear that other people have it who aren't at high risk for ectopic.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Sorry about AF showing up Silas. :( 

I'm supposedly 2dpo today, but I have had very light cramps and a tiny bit of spotting today. My boobs are also sore, which is odd. I think this would be unusual for 2dpo, so I'm thinking the opk was wrong and possibly I'm ovulating today...?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

So sorry Silas! :(


----------



## ashpeababy

So sorry Silas :(

Mirandala are you talking about the ovulation type cramping close to when AF is due?


----------



## SoldierWife

I'm officially out :( 

AF came early for me. Unfortunately I will have to wait to ttc again :( this was the last month we could have gotten pregnant for me not to mess up out disney world trip :( 

I'll still cheerlead for you guys tho!


----------



## mirandala

ashpeababy said:


> So sorry Silas :(
> 
> Mirandala are you talking about the ovulation type cramping close to when AF is due?

Yes exactly. I had sharp pains yesterday (11dpo). Today they aren't there, but it's a little bit sore in that area.


----------



## blinker86

Thanks for the input, borr and krissy! I do temp orally at 7am on the dot every day. Nothing out of the ordinary last night other than having a vivid dream, which for me is unusual because I can count the number of dreams I can recall in my lifetime on one hand! I suppose I'll just continue to wait and see what happens over the next few days.


----------



## amyamyamy

Silas and soldier - hugs to you both


----------



## amyamyamy

Krissy omg cycle buddy! I can try to hold out until 9DPO but if I'm honest... I'll probaby start at 7 LOL I have no self control. Maybe I'll set the goal for every other day testing? Try to wean myself down?


----------



## ksybr10

TeacherLynn, I'm 2dpo today and I woke up with a horrible headache that lasted until about 3:00pm. My love handles feel bruised, lower back is aching, bbs feels odd, and I have had gas/burping all day.


----------



## TeacherLynn

ksybr10 said:


> TeacherLynn, I'm 2dpo today and I woke up with a horrible headache that lasted until about 3:00pm. My love handles feel bruised, lower back is aching, bbs feels odd, and I have had gas/burping all day.

Thanks for the response. :) Maybe it's not so usual for 2dpo then. I was almost as sure as can be that I O'd Tuesday, so maybe all this is just a good sign. Fingers crossed for both of us! :)


----------



## ashpeababy

mirandala said:


> ashpeababy said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Silas :(
> 
> Mirandala are you talking about the ovulation type cramping close to when AF is due?
> 
> Yes exactly. I had sharp pains yesterday (11dpo). Today they aren't there, but it's a little bit sore in that area.Click to expand...

yes, exact same here! the pain was gone when I woke up but still a bit tender (I guess is how to describe it) for most of the day. Seems much better now and my abd cramping ive had most of the last 2 weeks (diff than the ovulation type pain from last night) is virtually gone as well. Not sure what that all means. My low back still aches but not like it did yesterday. I have had a headache since waking up and even advil and a bit of a nap didn't alleviate it much...too much symptoms spotting lol. Glad this 2ww is getting close to over!

Soldierwife - so very sorry the :witch: showed up :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

This is the weirdest Af ever. Warning tmi. It started this after knew with it being bright red but not to terribly heavy which is how my AF starts. Now it is pink and brown but really really watery. I am having the worst cramping on and off. I can barely move when they happen and my pain meds are not working.


----------



## Ckelly79

Mumof5 no probs will put u in.
So sorry Silas and Soliderwife the witch got u xx


----------



## millyr75

Thanks cKelly. Here's hoping we all get BFPs xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome milly xx anyone heard from Angelob or AmberDaisyDoo ?? And sweetmama too x


----------



## Ckelly79

Amyamyamy my lovely ive put you down which date would you like as testing date. Fx for u huni x
Emilie how are u today? X


----------



## kakae

Hmmmm I've got kind of tinglt achey boobs. I might only be 6dpo or possibly 10dpo depending on when I take my cycle day start. Would it even be possible at 6dpo to have symptoms? Its not a typical af symptom for me.


----------



## FabPop

So sorry to the ladies who r out xx Fingers crossed for next cycle xx 

I'm 3dpo & really crampy, obviously it's too early for implantation so I'm just hoping the witch isn't trying to make an early appearance!


----------



## ksybr10

3dpo - Woke up with a mild headache again, lower back is painful/annoying has hubby rub it last night, my bbs and lovehandles feel bruised. My temp is still up. It keeps gradually getting higher. Cm is sticky and my cervix is still pretty high.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Amyamyamy my lovely ive put you down which date would you like as testing date. Fx for u huni x
> Emilie how are u today? X

It is my normal af today. I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore throat. Pretty sure it is strep. So a double whammy for my birthday lol.


----------



## ksybr10

Emilie, strep just made its way out of our house! DH and DD had it and luckily I didn't get it!

But hopefully you feel better!

It's your birthday? Happy Birthday! :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

ksybr10 said:


> Emilie, strep just made its way out of our house! DH and DD had it and luckily I didn't get it!
> 
> But hopefully you feel better!
> 
> It's your birthday? Happy Birthday! :)

Yes today is my birthday. I thought it had made it out of the house.


----------



## Ckelly79

Happy birthday lovely emilie x hope u feel better soon x


----------



## KrissyB

Silas and Soldier - :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you

Amy - Well :blush: in fairness I did test today (6 dpo) but it was just to get a measure how much of the trigger shot I still had in my system. So I know how to interpret the results come Monday. Still feeds the POAS need though lol. Plus I'm away this weekend so that helps. I'll be a POAS-aholic as soon as I get back I'm sure.

Emilie - Hmm... I have to say when I was first pregnant with my DD I thought I had a weird AF. It was ~5 days of spotting - light bleeding, and there was bright red... but on and off with a lot of brown and pink. I described it to an OB and he even said there was no way I could be pregnant because that must have been AF. Then low and behold the test came back positive. That being said... I had a very similar start to my AF last cycle (first time I had that kind of spotting/bleeding since DS), but after 4 days or so it kicked in as full bleed. And I had betas done so I know it wasn't a chemical or anything outside the norm. FXed for you though! :dust:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Do any of you use apps to track your cycle? Which do you prefer. I was using Ovia however I recently got Fertility Friend. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

KrissyB said:


> Silas and Soldier - :hugs: Sorry the :witch: got you
> 
> Amy - Well :blush: in fairness I did test today (6 dpo) but it was just to get a measure how much of the trigger shot I still had in my system. So I know how to interpret the results come Monday. Still feeds the POAS need though lol. Plus I'm away this weekend so that helps. I'll be a POAS-aholic as soon as I get back I'm sure.
> 
> Emilie - Hmm... I have to say when I was first pregnant with my DD I thought I had a weird AF. It was ~5 days of spotting - light bleeding, and there was bright red... but on and off with a lot of brown and pink. I described it to an OB and he even said there was no way I could be pregnant because that must have been AF. Then low and behold the test came back positive. That being said... I had a very similar start to my AF last cycle (first time I had that kind of spotting/bleeding since DS), but after 4 days or so it kicked in as full bleed. And I had betas done so I know it wasn't a chemical or anything outside the norm. FXed for you though! :dust:

It went to full blown af today. I called my doctor about it he said that it is because of the baby aspirin he has me on. This is my first af since I started taking it.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hopeful.89 said:


> Do any of you use apps to track your cycle? Which do you prefer. I was using Ovia however I recently got Fertility Friend. :)

I use glow it is the most accurate for me.


----------



## Salembaby

&#127801;&#128131;&#128096;&#128096; lady in red came to visit. I'm feeling good about the fresh cycle. DH will be in town this month.


----------



## KrissyB

Emilie - aw, sorry the :witch: is definitive. But Happy Birthday! Celebrate with some :wine: and I'll have all my fingers crossed for you in May.


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry to those that the witch got xx

Happy birthday Emilie!

I'm 3dpo and have no symptoms. The cramping finally stopped. I had it for 2 whole days from O day and I felt awful!! Feeling good and no symptoms to report really apart from a wet feeling down there tmi but my knickers are damp every day which is kinda weird.


----------



## FabPop

EmilieBrianne said:


> Ckelly79 said:
> 
> 
> Amyamyamy my lovely ive put you down which date would you like as testing date. Fx for u huni x
> Emilie how are u today? X
> 
> It is my normal af today. I woke up in the middle of the night with a sore throat. Pretty sure it is strep. So a double whammy for my birthday lol.Click to expand...

Happy birthday Emilie &#127874; I hope ur feeling better soon x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bfn for me today :( feeling discouraged


----------



## FabPop

Hopeful.89 said:


> Do any of you use apps to track your cycle? Which do you prefer. I was using Ovia however I recently got Fertility Friend. :)

I'm trying them all out, so far I prefer Ovia to FF, I've just installed glow after Emilie recommended it. The only app that got my O date right though was the First response one but u can't put any details into that x


----------



## mirandala

Hi all!
So my update- after awful sharp ovary pains at 11dpo, yesterday at 12dpo I had a beta blood test done and today it came back as <1 hcg, so negative. So implantation has happened super late, or I should be getting my period tomorrow. 

I was so sad to get the <1 hcg. At the same time, the sharp pains are often a symptom of ectopics so I'm really glad that it is most likely not an ectopic.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry af got u Salembaby x


----------



## blinker86

After my temp dip yesterday, it went back up today, although not quite as high as it was previously. Getting more anxious to POAS, but I'm still going to do my best to hold out. Currently CD28, 13DPO and still no noticeable symptoms of anything. If AF has not arrived by Sunday, I'm going to stick with my plan of testing then.


----------



## Salembaby

Thank you CKelly and thank you for managing this awesome group. 

Borr - it's so discouraging to see the bfn!

Miranda- it's a letdown but sounds like you're body is getting ready for a hh 9 months this new cycle. 

Happy Birthday Emilie. Mine is on Sunday! Such a lovely month&#128522;


----------



## ashpeababy

mirandala said:


> Hi all!
> So my update- after awful sharp ovary pains at 11dpo, yesterday at 12dpo I had a beta blood test done and today it came back as <1 hcg, so negative. So implantation has happened super late, or I should be getting my period tomorrow.
> 
> I was so sad to get the <1 hcg. At the same time, the sharp pains are often a symptom of ectopics so I'm really glad that it is most likely not an ectopic.

uh oh...thanks so much for the update mirandala. Sorry to hear you are not pregnant :( Fingers crossed for your next cycle. This does not bode well for me at all. Had a bfn today on a frer - 11dpo for me today. I feel very much not pregnant at all today besides a headache that Ive had yesterday and today. Other than that nothing of significance to report. Really losing hope here. Better get emotionally ready for AF to show up on Monday!


----------



## ashpeababy

Emilie - Happy Birthday! 

Salembaby - so sorry AF showed :( Good luck next cycle!


----------



## Alidravana

The :witch: is due tomorrow and I think I am purposely going to the washroom more often to see if she's come or not lol.

I tested 8dpo and 10dpo, :bfn: on both, but I know that's still early. I also had odd temps this month, so not 100% on when ovulation occurred.

If the :witch: stays away overnight, I'm testing in the morning. I've really had no symptoms this TWW other than really bad indigestion. Will let you all know tomorrow how the test goes.


----------



## ashpeababy

Alidravana said:


> The :witch: is due tomorrow and I think I am purposely going to the washroom more often to see if she's come or not lol.
> 
> I tested 8dpo and 10dpo, :bfn: on both, but I know that's still early. I also had odd temps this month, so not 100% on when ovulation occurred.
> 
> If the :witch: stays away overnight, I'm testing in the morning. I've really had no symptoms this TWW other than really bad indigestion. Will let you all know tomorrow how the test goes.

Good luck hun!! You are very strong to not test since 10dpo! I think your chances are great for getting a bfp tomorrow :) hope to hear great news from you tomorrow! Fx!


----------



## wantmore

Happy Birthday, Emilie! I hope you start feeling better soon. 

Sorry to here about all the visits from the witch. 

AFM - I poas once more and the positive line still isn't really dark and doesn't come up immediately but it is there. I'm a little scared to really accept it right now for fear that it might not be accurate. Is that crazy talk or what!?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 29


----------



## LadyElle

10dpo today. Got an extremely faint positive on a ic so hubby encouraged me to use the frer today even though my testing date is Monday. I'm in shock.
 



Attached Files:







2015-04-10 20.33.01.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 41


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I don't think it should be allowed to be sick and have af at the same time let alone on your birthday.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Wantmore, that seems like a pretty solid line to me! I say celebrate!!

Congrats to you also LadyElle! How awesome!!


----------



## Casey3

Congrats to those with bfps! Hugs to those the witch got :(

So I'm about 8/9 dpo and I am spotting some weird brown/pink stuff (tmi). I have bizarre periods that are normally months apart due to bfing so this is totally abnormal for me. Part of me hopes it's implantation bleeding but we shall see... Why does the tww feel like a 2 year wait lol, it's taking forever!


----------



## Ms.Bsky

BFN here, off to the may thread. Baby dust to all and congratulations to all the BFP's


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats LadyElle and Wantmore lovely lines xx
So many of you ready to POAS im getting excited :)
I ovulated yesterday only managed to bf Thursday night as yesterday had a row so can't see us even bd today because right now I want to smack him one lol sorry ladies im a little wound up.
Fx ladies I can feel more BFPs are on their way x
Bsky sorry u got bfn huni x


----------



## FabPop

Congratulations Wantmore & LadyElle! H&H 9 months to u xx


----------



## xxemmyxx

Ckelly79 said:


> Congrats LadyElle and Wantmore lovely lines xx
> So many of you ready to POAS im getting excited :)
> I ovulated yesterday only managed to bf Thursday night as yesterday had a row so can't see us even bd today because right now I want to smack him one lol sorry ladies im a little wound up.
> Fx ladies I can feel more BFPs are on their way x
> Bsky sorry u got bfn huni x

Haha I had a massive row with my OH the day I got a positive opk and we weren't talking at all but iis my want to miss a chance to bd so I just got in bed with him that night and climbed on top and then carries on being in a mood with him after haha!


----------



## Ckelly79

May try that later lol he's trying to be nice as he knows im annoyed with him so u never know.
Thanks for making me chuckle ;) x


----------



## Casey3

Someone tell me to stop poas, it's way too early and the bfns are depressing.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I'm out - AF got me!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry ruby. X


----------



## kariss

AF came today, Temp dropped also &#55357;&#56852; first true AF since my Mc, first AF since Jan - forgot how annoying they are! 

at least I can start a fresh. Slightly unsure regarding my +OPK, first + was 28th making me 13dpo, second was on the 4th meaning AF came only 7 days after?

What do you guys think? Do you think the 1st was the true O? My temp went up with it, and stayed up above the cover line however with the 2nd it went up further and stayed up further

Hopefully this month I'll get the hang of this temping abit more &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Ckelly79

Kariss it's good now you can start a fresh huni fx for u on your journey x


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats wantmore and ladyelle!!! H&h 9 months to you alll!!!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Bfn this morning for me, feeling out, waiting for witch to arrive


----------



## amyamyamy

Ckelly79 said:


> Amyamyamy my lovely ive put you down which date would you like as testing date. Fx for u huni x
> Emilie how are u today? X

weeeell... I'm already testing way too early but lets use April 17th since that's when the witch is supposed to arrive. 

Thanks!


----------



## Ckelly79

No problem Amy :)


----------



## aprilwonders

I'm 9dpo, have no 'symptoms' other than constipation.. I definitely don't feel pregnant, still around 6 days to go before I test... IF I can wait that long!!! Congrats to new bfp ppl!!


----------



## Alidravana

Congrats Wantmore and Ladyelle! H&H 9 months :)

I tested today and got another :bfn:. But when I went to put in my temp into FF today, it shifted my ovulation day from CD 12 to CD 16 (my temps have been kinda odd this cycle). So if this is true and I ovulated on CD 16, I'm actually only 8 DPO, in which case it is still early. My temp today also dipped below the cover line, so maybe it's implantation! 

I am going to try to hold off testing until Wednesday now and I will let you all know how it goes :). This will be my longest cycle yet since going off BC in January.


----------



## NikTik

I'm out too, witch got me Thursday evening so I'm cd2 today. I'm off to join the may thread but will keep checking on here to see how many more of you will get your bfps!
Congrats to you all with bfps, h&h 9 months to you and babydust to the rest of you xxx


----------



## kariss

Thanks I'm trying to stay positive but AF is just another reminder...onwards and upwards! fx for everyone!!


----------



## ashpeababy

Congrats wantmore and ladyelle! 
Sorry for those that got AF :(

I originally wasn't going to test until tomorrow but in the end couldn't wait that long. I tested the last 3 days, all :bfn: so far so Im pretty sure I'm out this month. Should get the :witch: by Monday or Tuesday at the lastest and won't test again unless she's late. Have really sore lower back today and kind of crampy. Sure sign she's on her way. Feel discouraged.


----------



## Salembaby

Good luck to those in the tww ( or 2 year wait, seriously!) or waiting to o!
And thanks a million ckelly!! You are so dear to keep us going!

Can someone share the May thread??


----------



## Salembaby

Please... &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## NikTik

Sorry Salem, had a quick look earlier but couldn't find it? Maybe it hasn't been started yet? I'm on my phone so didn't get to have a proper look. Let me know if you find it and I will do the same xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

NikTik said:


> Sorry Salem, had a quick look earlier but couldn't find it? Maybe it hasn't been started yet? I'm on my phone so didn't get to have a proper look. Let me know if you find it and I will do the same xx

 I started this one today. I don't know if there is another may thread. https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2302713-may-testers.html#post35278049


----------



## TeacherLynn

4 dpo today and I have had light cramps every day since 1 dpo and my breasts are becoming more sore every day. I'm still thinking it's too early to really have symptoms, so possibly I'm just going to have some crazy pms this month lol. But has anyone experienced cramps and sore breasts this early and ended up with a BFP?


----------



## Casey3

I can't decide if I'm out or not so I guess I'll just wait and see. Started bleeding pretty heavy today but I'm only on cd21 / 9 dpo... To early to be AF, maybe too early for a chemical? And too heavy to be implantation. I'm so lost... Just going to wait it out.


----------



## ashpeababy

sorry to hear about your bleeding Casey, that is terribly frustrating :( Our bodies are just cruel to us sometimes. Fx for you still!


----------



## Ckelly79

1dpo today.
Weird thing ladies.
Last night I dreamt about rabbits I looked it up this morning and it said a sign of fertility and to be surrounded by children. Considering yesterday was ovulation I hoping the tww has kicked off on a good note :)


----------



## squirrel.

Hi ladies, I'm back :wave: I think!

Congrats to all the BFPs and commiserations on all the AFs since I was last here.

I've been taking pregnacare breastfeeding vitamins and vitamin B6 to try to sort out my hormones and hopefully extend my luteal phase. I'm not sure if I've ovulated again, as we've had guests and been super busy, so I haven't been able to do OPKs or obsess over cm. I have still been temping and I've had a temp shift the last few days suggesting I ovulated really early, but I guess we'll see. It has also been warm recently and I'm wondering if that has contributed to higher temps. They are in the region where my post o temps were last cycle, so maybe... We dtd twice in my fertile period, so maybe in with a chance. Who knows. Still hoping for an April bfp!! 

Here's my chart: anyone got any input?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3d7586//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi squirrel im rubbish at reading charts but looking at last months and this months could possibly been ovulation did u get have to do the baby dance huni x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay so tonight I was talking to m cousin who also went through fertility problems and were talking and she asked me what vitamins and supplements and how much. So I told she started freaking out when I told her how much vitamin C I am taking. She said her fertility doctor told her that she shouldn't take more than 250 mg. Because anything over 500 can cause a miscarriage. I take 1000 because my kidney specialist told me to to help boost my immune system because I am ways getting sick or infections. Then she told me I probably cause my miscarriages. Mind you I have only been on that amount for two of the miscarriages. The other to I was on 200mg. But I have never heard of this have any of you guys?


----------



## Ckelly79

Found this emilie
Can I get too much vitamin C?
YES! You can consume too much vitamin C if you are using a supplemental vitamin C. When preparing to conceive, be careful not to take more than 750-1000mg of vitamin C a day. With higher dosages of vitamin C, the body may get acidic. An acidic environment in the body is unfriendly to sperm and implantation of the fertilized egg. So in this case more is not better.

Couldn't find much else on it hun x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Found this emilie
> Can I get too much vitamin C?
> YES! You can consume too much vitamin C if you are using a supplemental vitamin C. When preparing to conceive, be careful not to take more than 750-1000mg of vitamin C a day. With higher dosages of vitamin C, the body may get acidic. An acidic environment in the body is unfriendly to sperm and implantation of the fertilized egg. So in this case more is not better.
> 
> Couldn't find much else on it hun x

The only thing I found is not to take more than 2000mg a day while pregnant and you would have to take at least 4000-6000mg a day to cause a miscarriage. Either way I can take 500mg it is at the lower in of what my doctor wanted but I want a baby. My lab work for my acidic levels in my body have been in perfect range. I get them done every month. I still think I will be more comfortable with taking 500mg a day. Oh if you take it with a bioflaviniod it helps prevent miscarriage. I am taking a bioflaviniod so I am good there.


----------



## mom2pne

Well I tested this morning and got a :bfn: . I'm not sure when I will test again. But on a good note my oldest is 21. :happydance: :cake:


----------



## Ckelly79

Happy 21st to your eldest mom our eldest 21 next Sunday ;)
Still time for that BFP x


----------



## blinker86

CD30, 15DPO today, and after a big jump in temp this morning, I decided to follow through with my plan of testing today since there was still no sign of AF. I set the test down and stared, waiting to squint and adjust the lighting to find that second line, and... it jumped right out at me. I had absolutely convinced myself that this wasn't the month, but I got my :bfp:!! This was exactly the early birthday gift I was wanting! I'm such a ball of nerves now, but I am certainly excited. DH is still sleeping, so I'm trying to figure out how and when I want to share the news!

https://i58.tinypic.com/mct2fa.jpg


----------



## Ckelly79

That's a gorgeous BFP congrats huni xx
Please
Let us know how u tell him :)


----------



## ksybr10

Hey everyoneeeee! 5dpo today! All my symptoms seem to have leave the building except for my lower back pain. The past few nights I have been in bed super early and that's rare for me.

Cm is stark white and creamy, but not a lot of it. My temp is still very much up. Yesterday is was 98.49 and today it was 98.81. It just keeps rising everyday.

Question though. My cervix is still pretty high, can only touch with the tip of my finger, shouldn't it comes down after the O?


----------



## SilasLove

Congrats Blinker!!


----------



## blinker86

Thanks, ladies! I just taped the test to the remote control and set it upside down. I'm waiting for DH to get up and come sit with me in the living room so I can ask him to turn on the TV. :laugh2: Not very creative, but I'm terrible at keeping secrets and need to get this news out so I don't drive myself crazy. :yipee:


----------



## Ckelly79

Omg im so excited for him please update x


----------



## Casey3

Congrats blinker!!


----------



## FabPop

Congratulations blinker!!


----------



## NikTik

Congrats blinker xx


----------



## mirandala

Congrats Blinker- that's so exciting! What a cute idea as a way to tell him!!! Can't wait to hear how he reacts!


My witch came today- bummer! My sperm donor (frozen, from the bank) is not available again until June, so I will either need to wait until then, or choose a different donor from the bank... such a process!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Haha blinker that's a funny way of announcing it! Tell us what he does! And congratulations xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear that Mirandala keep us posted on your journey x


----------



## trea0025

Wow, so many BFPs!! How exciting!

I'm 10 DPO today and BFN :(. Absolutely no symptoms whatsoever. Trying to keep my hopes up.


----------



## blinker86

Thanks so much, everyone! I asked DH to turn on the TV, and he grabbed for the remote, saw the test taped to it, looked confused for a minute, then said, "Really?" I said, "Well, I can't fake that!" I got a grin from him then and he told me, "Yay! Good job, babe!". Haha!!


----------



## squirrel.

Congrats blinker!


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyyy Blinker ;)


----------



## danielle1984

Congrats Blinker!! Happy 9months!


----------



## danielle1984

CKelly - I should be testing on April 21th. 

I totally miss my surge! I took opk everyday but never got my positive.


----------



## Ckelly79

Added date huni good luck xx
Maybe you will ovulate late ? X


----------



## danielle1984

I don't thin so. The second line was getting darker at the beginning of last week, it was almost positive on Tuesday but now the second is barely there. My cycle are pretty much 29-30days. We only bd on Tuesday unfortunately :(


----------



## ksybr10

5dpo crampy feelings and wet feeling down there!


----------



## Ella10

Fighting urge not to poas haha
I promised I woudont unit 12 dpo. I am currently 9 dpo. 
I had the flu earlier this week and have been soooo tired since then. Which I'm sure is just me gaining energy back. However, yesterday I had temp dip in the morning and this morning I had temp rise. It raised higher than it has ever been. Yesterday I had some slight cramping on and off all day. I also had some breast tenderness. They were not sore but felt full and heavy when I took my bra off. And stambing back pain at some points. Today I had some back pain as well and headache. 
I don't like to symptom hunt but I can't help it. They keep coming.


----------



## coolbabe843

took a test yesterday that looked negative but when i looked at it again this morning it had a thick line but wont rely on it since it sat so long, took another one and it looks negative...11 dpo today! I think I may be out, I have one test left I am going to take with FMU tomorrow!


----------



## amyamyamy

YAY BLINKER!!! Congrats, hope it's a sticky bean for you!

Emilie - vitamin C is a water soluble vitamin, meaning if you take in too much, you pee it out (it's not stored in your body in a way that can be harmful), just like the B vitamins. Ckelly is correct though that too much can cause your body to become "acidic" but this is usually with mega doses overtime. Best not to worry :winkwink:


----------



## MagicInMe

Congrats to the BFPs, baby dust to those waiting to test, and do you mind putting me down for testing 4/28? That's my AF due date, so I'll probably get andy and start testing before that even though my chances are low this month


----------



## BrandiCanucks

MelaMommy said:


> Brandi, when was your LMP? You're 8DPO today?

I ended up getting AF at 9dpo. I think it may have been a chemical pregnancy, because a test at 9dpo was still positive in the morning, but yesterday, a test of the same brand was stark white negative, even 8 hours later. Or those two tests were defective.



EmilieBrianne said:


> ksybr10 said:
> 
> 
> Emilie, strep just made its way out of our house! DH and DD had it and luckily I didn't get it!
> 
> But hopefully you feel better!
> 
> It's your birthday? Happy Birthday! :)
> 
> 
> Yes today is my birthday. I thought it had made it out of the house.Click to expand...

Happy belated birthday, Emilie!!



Salembaby said:


> Thank you CKelly and thank you for managing this awesome group.
> 
> Borr - it's so discouraging to see the bfn!
> 
> Miranda- it's a letdown but sounds like you're body is getting ready for a hh 9 months this new cycle.
> 
> Happy Birthday Emilie. Mine is on Sunday! Such a lovely month&#128522;

Happy Birthday, Salem!!!



wantmore said:


> Happy Birthday, Emilie! I hope you start feeling better soon.
> 
> Sorry to here about all the visits from the witch.
> 
> AFM - I poas once more and the positive line still isn't really dark and doesn't come up immediately but it is there. I'm a little scared to really accept it right now for fear that it might not be accurate. Is that crazy talk or what!?




LadyElle said:


> 10dpo today. Got an extremely faint positive on a ic so hubby encouraged me to use the frer today even though my testing date is Monday. I'm in shock.




blinker86 said:


> CD30, 15DPO today, and after a big jump in temp this morning, I decided to follow through with my plan of testing today since there was still no sign of AF. I set the test down and stared, waiting to squint and adjust the lighting to find that second line, and... it jumped right out at me. I had absolutely convinced myself that this wasn't the month, but I got my :bfp:!! This was exactly the early birthday gift I was wanting! I'm such a ball of nerves now, but I am certainly excited. DH is still sleeping, so I'm trying to figure out how and when I want to share the news!
> 
> https://i58.tinypic.com/mct2fa.jpg

Congratulations blinker, Lady, and wantmore!!!


----------



## JohnsPrincess

I'll be testing this month but I'm not sure when, lol. My cycles have been weird so I'm not even sure if AF is really dye in 1 week or 2! But by the end of the month I'll know one way or another!


----------



## ashpeababy

Congrats Blinker!! So happy for you!! Do you mind sharing what your symptoms were in the week leading up to your BFP?! 

Mirandala so sorry AF came. Im expecting the :witch: tomorrow. Had some light pink spotting last night (after some amazing sex mind you! tmi) and nothing at all today. Im sure she will be ready and waiting for me when I get up in the morning though! I usually cramp a few days before she shows though and other than a couple hours of cramping and back pain yesterday I feel totally normal. Not sure if that's a good thing or not...


----------



## Alidravana

So the :witch: made an appearance. Onto the next cycle of trying. Good luck to those who still have to test!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome magicinme and johnsprincess added U to the thread lovelies good luck. Sorry Af got you alidravana x


----------



## Lost7

Congrats Blinker! 
Hope everyones okay!

AFM: CD17 I had a bleed. It's sort of spotting now. Was thinking it was AF as it was so heavy, I just don't know though, was expecting to ovulate this week following miscarriage :( Don't know what to think!! x


----------



## ksybr10

6dpo. Had a huge drop in temp today. Hopefully it goes back up tomorrow. Cervix is still pretty high and cm is like tmi cottage cheese. No symptoms today other then my acne breakout but I usually get that when af nears but who knows!


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe lost7 how confusing for u huni x
Ksybr10 symptoms sound promising when do u plan to test?


----------



## borr.dg.baby

congrats blinker! 

Afm yesterday 11dpo was bfn and I ran out of tests so it seems I will just wait until AF to come on Thursday :haha:


----------



## scoobybeans

Well, I'm out. AF got me today. 

Congrats to everyone who got their BFP's!!! I'll still be lurking and keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to test :) On to January!


----------



## ksybr10

Crazy me today today knowing it's way too early. But I've told myself that I'm not testing until at least the 19th if af does not show her face before then. AF is suppose to come the 20th. 

I have my first appointment with the fertility specialist on the 22nd. So not so sure what to expect with that! OBGYN is a bit worried as its been 5 years no protection/bc and still not pregnant. Even though we weren't trying they still consider it. I'm going on 13 months of trying with no luck.


----------



## KrissyB

Well, 9 dpo and a :bfn: but it's still early. Fingers still crossed :dust:

Hope everyone had a great weekend. :hugs: to any that the :witch: found!


----------



## Ckelly79

Still time KrissyB :)
Sorry Scoobybeans hugs lovely good luck next cycle. X
Kysbr10 bless you I really hope your appointment goes well x


----------



## mummy3ds

Hi Can I join you all?
I am CD17, 7DPO with a 28 day cycle, AF is due 25th so I will test on 24th 
I have 4DS and had 2mmc in the last 6 months, although DH & I were being careful as Im under the hospital for tests due to the mmcs we really haven't been so we will see what happens.
For the past couple of days I have had very wet cm so we will see what that means!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome mummy3ds will add your date for u x


----------



## maybe8

Hi, I have been stalking you ladies for a few months now. I would love to join you.

I am currently cycle day 21 / 2dpo. My cycle is normally 24/25 days. I took clomid this cycle so it will be late just not sure how much. I chart and do cervical checks an this cycle has been a bit crazy, 2 false ovulation starts before actually happening.

Hubby is not exactly the best person to talk about all the stuff behind the bd'ing. His eyes just kinda glaze over, imagine the Charlie Brown teacher talking but nobody really listening....that's him. :)

Anyways, You seem like such a supportive group and I have been cheering for you silently, now I can do it o the posts.

Good luck to you all.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome maybe8 feel free to join in ask advice chat away. This thread is full of amazing and supportive women x


----------



## borr.dg.baby

KrissyB it's still early! There is hope :)

Sorry Scoobybeans :(

Kysbr10 I hope your appointment goes well, let us know what they say! 

Welcome maybe and mummy! :hi:


----------



## maybe8

Fortunately/unfortunately I have lots of infertility experience....mom to 7, 5 pregnancies, 3 of them were donor sperm iui.... I had a da, then twin dd, then twin ds and dd. Last two surprise babies was a ds and last was a dd. I am really old to be wanting this again, and hubby has an awful count and morph....which is why nobody knows we are trying.


----------



## blinker86

ashpeababy said:


> Congrats Blinker!! So happy for you!! Do you mind sharing what your symptoms were in the week leading up to your BFP?!
> 
> Mirandala so sorry AF came. Im expecting the :witch: tomorrow. Had some light pink spotting last night (after some amazing sex mind you! tmi) and nothing at all today. Im sure she will be ready and waiting for me when I get up in the morning though! I usually cramp a few days before she shows though and other than a couple hours of cramping and back pain yesterday I feel totally normal. Not sure if that's a good thing or not...

Honestly, I don't really feel like I had any symptoms, and I was pretty sure that I was going to get another BFN. I did have a pregnancy dream though, so maybe that was my sign!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

The only thing worse than the TWW is waiting for the TWW to start. Ugh.


----------



## Ckelly79

I know brandi im finally in a good mood as im in the tww yayyyyy now I can become obsessive over every symptom spend my days googling and driving my hubby mad lol.
Love it :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

AF finally just left and I'm eager to get back to TTC. One more week to the next insem.


----------



## Ckelly79

All the luck in the world huni x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Hi ladies! 
Congrats on ALL THE BFP's! Thats amazing news.

AFM - late ovulation for me. Got my pos opk this morning (CD20) and never had one this late before. BD Fri, Sun, and hopefully tonight! 
I think that puts AF due for April 29 but I'll probably start testing around April 24. =)


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm 6 dpo today. Still having light cramps and sore breasts, now I can add backache. I sure hope this leads to a bfp!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome kozmikkitten added date for u fx huni x


----------



## ksybr10

I just woke up from a super long nap! Felt so nice, but bummed that I've missed such a beautiful day!

Update: No more cottage cheese looking cm, it's more like ewcm with a yellow tint.


----------



## kakae

9dpo and another (what feels like) 748 days till testing. TWW is like waiting for Christmas day when you're six. Torture!

Congrats on all the bfps and sorry to those whom the witch got. Fingers and toes crossed for everyone still waiting :)


----------



## aprilwonders

I tested today (couldn't help myself) and got a bfp!! Will test again tomorrow with fmu, if it sticks I'll be due around December 26th! :)


----------



## KrissyB

April - Congrats!!! How many dpo were you? FXed for great progression tomorrow.

Kakae - I'm 9 dpo too :D When do you plan on testing? I have no will power :haha: I started today, but still :bfn: so far.


----------



## aprilwonders

Thanks Krissy! I think I'm 11dpo, have very sticky cm, AF is due in 3 days


----------



## Tripledagger3

Hi all! Baby dust to everyone!!!
I'm testing April 16... My entire immediate family (dad mom and bro) are ALL late December bdays so I'm hoping that's a cosmic indication that this will finally be the month! 
Wishing u all BFPs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome tripledagger3 x
Yayyyy Aprilwonders can't wait to see your test x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats April!!!


----------



## kakae

KrissyB said:


> April - Congrats!!! How many dpo were you? FXed for great progression tomorrow.
> 
> Kakae - I'm 9 dpo too :D When do you plan on testing? I have no will power :haha: I started today, but still :bfn: so far.

I still have willpower as I started testing super earlier last month and got a million bfns so don't want to do thy again haha and I'm not exactly sure on my dates, I actually could be 12dpo so I'm trying very hard just to wait it out. GL to you!


----------



## kakae

Congrats April!!


----------



## aprilwonders

This is my test from today... 

11dpo, tested at 3.30pm with a Sainsbury's hpt... positive line showed straight away and is blue so I'm guessing it's not an evap.. This is my first ever bfp and I'm so nervous! 

I really hope everyone else still waiting gets their bfp too! :thumbup:


----------



## FabPop

Congratulations April!


----------



## ashpeababy

Congrats April!

I am out this month :cry: The :witch: got me a couple hours ago. At least she's predictable if nothing else. So on to the next cycle for me. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Faylinameir

My period is a week late but still getting :bfn: hopefully they'll change soon! I dunno when to test at this point. So hard to resist :haha:


----------



## Yourstruly3

Can I join you ladies? Af due on the 19th. Woke up this morning with sharp stabbing feeling in lower right side of my abdominal. Cramping on and off along with light spotting. Really hoping this is promising. Last month I had spotting then af showed up 3 days later early.


----------



## trea0025

Congrats April!

11 DPO today. Having mild cramping and spotting, and it feels like the beginning of AF, but still holding out hope for late implantation bleeding. I didn't have implantation bleeding with my first pregnancy so I don't really know what that's like. Should know for sure one way or the other tomorrow, fingers crossed!


----------



## mom2pne

I think I'm going to end up having af show tomorrow. I was looking at past charts and most were the 24-25 days and the ones that were longer and weren't pregnancies or anovulatory were a 27 day cycle. I'm on cd 27. I also had a little dip like I saw on a lot of them before a bigger dip and af.


----------



## Lucy3

I'm a bit late but can I join you lovely ladies? Congrats to all the BFPs! So exciting to read about them! Haha, loved the way one of the ladies taped the test to the remote &#9786;&#65039;. AF is due April 27. OPKs are still showing positive but I feel like I ovulated today, my right ovary was aching! So I think I'll be 1dpo tomorrow. Good luck to those still waiting to test! &#128522;


----------



## DobbyForever

Hi! I forgot I had this account so could you actually change MagicInMe to this account. Still testing on the 28th... which is probably going to become the 25th hahaha


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lucy3 and yours truly wills ds your dates for u. Good luck this cycle.
Sorry af got u ashpeababy fx for next cycle x
Yes Dobbyforever will change for u x
Mom and Trea fx for u ladies x


----------



## toothfairyDMD

Hi everyone. I was supposed to be due for :witch: the last week of March, but she didn't show her face until she was two weeks late. Grr... So I am out for April testing. FX for everyone on here!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe sorry to hear that toothfairy good luck for May huni xx


----------



## lutz720

I would love to join you ladies.Af due on the 17th! Congratulations to all the ladies with BFPs. Exciting moments! I will test today for sure! Have been itching to test abd can't hold it anymore.will cave in and tes.i am roughly 11dpo. Goodluck to everyone!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome lutz20 looking forward to hearing your results x


----------



## AngelOb

Hey ladies. I'm back in the trying section of the site. Ended up that I am having another chemical. Levels dropped Wednesday to Friday and I just got :witch: today. I think I am going to skip next month trying and start taking some baby aspirin just in case that is it and then go on progesterone the next cycle we try. I'll be around come July to try again.


----------



## maybe8

Good morning all. 3dpo and nothing remarkable. Slight cramping but that seems to be the new norm and a headache since yesterday. I think my kids constant fighting is causing the headache.


----------



## maybe8

Angelob...so sorry to hear your news. Hoping you get a sticky bean soon.


----------



## Ckelly79

Angelob im so sorry lovely. All here if u need anything x


----------



## ksybr10

Phew, 7dpo today and really sore bbs and heartburn! Could be af nearing but fx'd!


----------



## TeacherLynn

ksybr10 said:


> Phew, 7dpo today and really sore bbs and heartburn! Could be af nearing but fx'd!

Your symptoms are so close to mine! I hope we get BFPs together!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry Angel


----------



## Ckelly79

Teacher lynn and Kysbr10 fx ladies x


----------



## ksybr10

I hope so too TeacherLynn!


----------



## ksybr10

My cervix is still super high can't even feel it! 7dpo and would think it would be down by now. And my cm is very stretchy and is yellow with almost a green tinge to it.


----------



## coolbabe843

tested again today with last test I had...blue dye of course! I saw a squinter but some say blue dye is known for messing with ur emotions haha...anyways I am due for the witch any day now so I guess I will just wait and see if she shows


----------



## EElse

So sorry Angel!

Good luck to those testing and with faint lines, I hope they turn darker in the days ahead.

I was wondering, I see that most of the ladies use frer (and trust the results) - I don't think we have them here in South Africa - or if we do, then they are not available where I usually shop for tests. What is the sensitivity of a first response test? The ones I usually use are 20mIU. I also usually wait until 12 dpo or the day AF is due. Will the sensitivity of these tests pick it up at 12 dpo? Otherwise I have wasted a number of tests in the past by testing too soon... LOL!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I tested positive at 10dpo with levels of 16 on an FRER for my last child.


----------



## trea0025

Well I'm out, AF is definitely here :(. See some of you ladies in the May thread!


----------



## Marthea007

Hello ladies. I'm pretty sure I'm out, the witch got me today. Started spotting yesterday and was hoping it was implantation since I was only 9dpo and on blood thinners. Oh well, FX for all the ladies still testing this month!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry the with got u Trea and Marthea good luck in May ladies xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry for your loss Angel :(

Sorry marthea and trea for AF

I have been getting squinters for two days but since they didn't get darker I'll call them Evaps. The witch should get here tomorrow or Thursday so I am just waiting! Good luck to those still in!


----------



## FabPop

So sorry Angel x
& sorry trea & marthea x Good luck nx cycle x 
Afm I'm having on & off symptoms probably nothing though, waiting for my IC's to arrive! Good luck ladies waiting to test x


----------



## EastCoastMom

I got my bfp!
 



Attached Files:







20150414_173404.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## LuckyFlutter

EastCoastMom said:


> I got my bfp!

Oh wow! Congratulations!! How many dpo are you?


----------



## EastCoastMom

10 or 11 dpo I think!


----------



## xxemmyxx

Sorry for your loss angel xx

Congrats on the BFP east coast mom!

I'm 7dpo and don't have any symptoms. I tested bfn today. I ordered some more ic's but they aren't coming for a couple of days. AF is due on Thursday so we shall soon see!!


----------



## FabPop

Congrats Eastcoast!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats EastCoast!!


----------



## RainingLove

Congratulations BFPers!!!! woooohooooo!!!!!

AFM: I am 8 DPO today. I have been VERY sleeping yesterday and today. I got a dime size amount of blood on my undies today but nothing when I wiped (TMI--sooo sorry!!) and I have have abdomen pain as if I'm going to get my period.....I'm super confused.


----------



## maybe8

Congrats East coast, that is a super line.

Distinctive...not sure but your chart looks promising. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## maybe8

Meant raining love...auto correct...hate it!


----------



## Amylucy

Hi Ladies, hope it's okay that I post here but I just need to get it all out!!!

My last period was 19/3 and I'm due af today. I think I ovulated late around 1-2 April, dh and I had unprotected sex on the 2nd. Had cramping for an hour or two on Sunday morning (12/4) and tested yesterday with bfn (14/2). My boobs are sore (still breastfeeding dd2), I have a runny nose and lots of creamy / watery cm, need to pee a million times a day, and a little bit of nausea today too. 

DH and I are not trying (using pull out method - stupid I know) so on one hand I am absolutely freaking out. But then when I got a bfn yesterday I was a bit disappointed too. We do want a third but were planning on trying when dd2 is 2 in July. 

Don't know whether to go and buy a frer and test again or wait for af to show up?!! So confused!!!!


----------



## kakae

:hugs: Sorry Angel :hugs:


----------



## kakae

:happydance: Congrats EastCoastMom!:happydance:

AFM I am pretty much symptom less right now, af due in a few days. Think I'm out already so aren't thinking about testing at all as don't feel in the game. However it ain't over until the wicked witch arrives so ya never know :haha:


----------



## amyamyamy

Congrats east coast! It's about time another BFP came through phew!

AFM, I'm feeling out. BFN today (10dpo), while early, AF is due in 2 days, temp dropped by 0.6 this am, skin breaking out, yellow tinted cm. I just realized my LP was only 12 days this mo, maybe even just 10 days if FF is accurate (which I think it's not). Need to research this now! Googling party!


----------



## KrissyB

Amy - 12 days is still completely completely normal and healthy. Even 10 days would be within the normal range (albeit the bottom end of it). No need to worry about that unless it is always 10 days or shorter. I'm still getting :bfn:s too but I'm hopeful that it's still early and I know I have super low natural hcg levels. FXed for both of us :dust:


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congratulations eastcoast! What a strong line!

AFM, I just went and got a blood test today because those lines were playing tricks with my mind and they are inexpensive where I live (only $15). It was 0,2 so negative! So I am definitely out this month, and will skip the next one, so I will see you all again in June! 
I will try to keep reading the threads and commenting when I can. 

GL to those still waiting :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayy congrats Eastcoastmum xx


----------



## maybe8

Good morning all. Congrats to the BFN's, fingers crossed for those still waiting to test, sorry for those the witch got.

Question....I am typically 24/25 day cycle, I took clomid this month (prior months years ago, it added 3 days to cycle length), I did not ovulate till cycle day 19 so when is a reasonable time to expect AF. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## KrissyB

Maybe - Any idea how long your luteal phase (time after ovulation) usually is? That's really what drives when AF shows up. It's probably between 10-14 days after you ovulated... but it's hard to narrow down more than that without having tracked your ovulation in previous months.

AFM - 11 dpo and still :bfn:. Not in love with the temp dip this morning either, but I do think I might have slept with my mouth open.


----------



## maybe8

Thanks...I think between 10 and 12 without meds. So between 4/21 and 4/24 possibly. I've got an addiction to poas...doesn't matter opk hpt....at this point evap lines make me happy. :)


----------



## mom2pne

:witch: showed up along with bad cramps this morning. A 28 day cycle with a 13 day LP is better than my last cycle which was an anovulatory 80 day one. GL to you!


----------



## maybe8

Aww mom...sorry the witch got you. I have 9 year old boy/girl twins. Compliments of final f and iui.

If you don't mind d me asking, and you can say so...what age group do you fall in...20,30,40s.


----------



## ksybr10

Sorry for the witchy witch!

Very sore bbs today @ 8dpo. I don't even feel like wearing a bra!! :(

Started testing today, bfn! Also had a ovulation test left decided to dip that in as well since next month cycle I'm just gonna go with the flow. Lol


----------



## mummy3ds

Congrats to everyone with BFP's and GL next month to those who the witch has got.
AFM I am 9DPO still 10 days until AF is due and nothing much to report. Feeling a bit tired, kids actually let me sleep in and Im still tired but that is all, I feel a bit nothing tbh.......


----------



## Lucy3

Sorry Angel, tooth fairy and mom of one. &#128530; Good luck in May! 

Yay eastcoastmom !! Nice looking BFP! &#127881;

I'm about 3dpo and having similar symptoms as with DS1. Very achy and my uterus feels heavy with some AF cramps. I just feel preggy! Took 7 cycles with DS1 and this is just our first cycle going for number 2 so I'd be surprised if this is it!


----------



## KrissyB

Mummy3 - if you're 9 dpo, why do you think AF is 10 days away? A 19 day LP would be extremely long.


----------



## mom2pne

maybe8 said:


> Aww mom...sorry the witch got you. I have 9 year old boy/girl twins. Compliments of final f and iui.
> 
> If you don't mind d me asking, and you can say so...what age group do you fall in...20,30,40s.

I'm 41. My husband is 42. We would love to have a little girl!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry witch got u mom x good luck next cycle huni :)


----------



## maybe8

I'm 45...46 next month....really old to be ttc. It was difficult when I was young so not holding out much hope...but still hoping.

I have 4 girls and 3 boys....boys are easier! Lots of screaming with girls. :) my boys just break stuff. But their clothes are so much cuter. I truly hope you get her!!


----------



## mummy3ds

KrissyB said:


> Mummy3 - if you're 9 dpo, why do you think AF is 10 days away? A 19 day LP would be extremely long.

I have a 28 day cycle and from cm know I ovulate around day 10 every month and AF is always spot on the 28th day, I know its long and I have my own concerns about that but hey ho


----------



## Sweetmama26

Hey ladies, I've missed too much to have time to go back and read right now but wanted to check in, I'm not hopeful for this cycle only got to BD 4x and I think none of them were around the time of O. So upwards and on wards to next cycle I guess. I fell ill with pnumonia and been dealing with ex baby mama drama from both baby moms. Youngest LO mom is being charged with assault and she goes to court for that on July 9th. We go for custody hearing on May 15th.


----------



## Sweetmama26

Oh and congrats to all the positive ladies!


----------



## borr.dg.baby

AF got me this morning! On to May! Good luck to those still waiting. :dust:


----------



## KrissyB

Mummy3 - that must be terrible - the TWW is bad enough when it's just two weeks... I'd hate to have to wait even longer! FXed for you!

Anyone here been pregnant before and had stomach symptoms to go with it - especially early on? With my DD I was basically symptom free in that department. But today I am getting a TON of discomfort - bloating and gas/cramping pain in my stomach and feeling nauseated... Not in the feel like I'm going to be sick way, just feeling like I want to lay in a fetal position and not move lol. Not sure if I should chalk it up to a stomach bug or keep my hopes up for this month.


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry Borr I hope Mays your month huni x
Sweetmama so glad your back sounds like you really have a had a time of it x


----------



## lynz98

My names not on the list but been reading afar and loving all the updates. Congratulations on all the bfp's, there's so many. I waited well over the 2 weeks but finally tested yesterday and got a positive result. So good luck to everyone else for the rest of the month.


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe congrats Lynz huni be happy to add you to the BFPs lovely. X


----------



## lynz98

Thank you, still can't believe it really as first month of really trying. I'm 6 weeks tomorrow so will be a Christmas baby. X x


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats Lynz!! &#127881;

Good luck in May Borr &#128522;&#128077;

Krissy - how many dpo are you? Looks like you're towards the end according to your chart? I'm also having quite a lot of discomfort &#128556; to the point of needing to lie down but I'm only around 3dpo (I didn't chart this time). It's like a mix of back pain, gas and AF cramps. I remember similar symptoms with DS1 but not this bad! I had a c section with him so I'm starting to get a bit concerned that perhaps it's something to do with that?! And I've read not to take ibuprofen in the 2ww. Hope it's a good sign for us!


----------



## xxemmyxx

The witch got me this evening! I'm only 8dpo!!!! Im really worried now. This is second cyvle TTC number 2. First cycle I didn't ovulate until cd27 (positive opk cd26) and got my period on 10dpo, so my cycle was 37 days. This cyvle I got a positive opk on cd27 and ovulated cd28 and just got the witch tonight on cd36!!! I am so worried about my luteal phase now. I am going to get some vitamin b6 tomorrow. I don't know what else to do!


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no Emmy! Are you still b feeding?


----------



## TeacherLynn

I'm sorry borr :hugs: Praying for you that May is your cycle!

Emmy, I'm sorry :hugs: have you seen a doctor about that? (Sorry if you have said anything previously)

Congrats Lynz! :happydance:

Afm - I believe I'm going crazy and have convinced myself that this is the month. :dohh: Now I'm scared to test, which is a good because it saves money :haha: - 8 dpo with same symptoms, only now the "cramps" are in the middle of my lower abdomen and is more like shooting pains once in a while and a dull annoyance the rest of the time.


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Thanks ladies! 

Congrats Lynz! You are a little crazy for waiting that long to test :haha: H&H 9 months!


----------



## mom2pne

maybe8 said:


> I'm 45...46 next month....really old to be ttc. It was difficult when I was young so not holding out much hope...but still hoping.
> 
> I have 4 girls and 3 boys....boys are easier! Lots of screaming with girls. :) my boys just break stuff. But their clothes are so much cuter. I truly hope you get her!!

Not really too old. more and more women are having kids in their 40's as well. FX you get your next baby very soon!


----------



## maybe8

Thank you...you as well. Lots of them are using donor eggs. My budget can't stretch that far for a potential baby. But if you play the odds...I had about a 10 percent chance of getting pregnant ever...my youngest girl twin was not supposed to be viable, then when she proved she was going to make it they thought trisomy...she didn't have it. Turned out she has some issues but for the most part is a normal happy 9 year old. So yes I play the odds. I was never supposed to have any kids and I have been so blessed with my crazy family.


----------



## kakae

I caved and tested... bfn. I need to wait till I'm late (if I am)... must be stronger lol


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh no Emmy so sorry lovely. I hope you get to speak to someone and your cycles. All the luck in the world huni xx


----------



## mummy3ds

Well this morning I have woken up feeling sick, fxd x


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx mummy3ds when are u testing huni?


----------



## mummy3ds

Ckelly79 said:


> Fx mummy3ds when are u testing huni?

Next Friday, af due sat x


----------



## Ckelly79

Fabulous cant wait to see x
Im currently 5/7dpo im really unsure as didn't use opks.
Little bloated maybe little nausea but I did have that last month.
Sharp pain on same side as ovulation on 3/5 dpo but that's it for me. Not feeling that hopeful.
Looking forward to seeing some BFPs as so many at that stage now x yayyyy


----------



## xxemmyxx

TeacherLynn said:


> I'm sorry borr :hugs: Praying for you that May is your cycle!
> 
> Emmy, I'm sorry :hugs: have you seen a doctor about that? (Sorry if you have said anything previously)
> 
> Congrats Lynz! :happydance:
> 
> Afm - I believe I'm going crazy and have convinced myself that this is the month. :dohh: Now I'm scared to test, which is a good because it saves money :haha: - 8 dpo with same symptoms, only now the "cramps" are in the middle of my lower abdomen and is more like shooting pains once in a while and a dull annoyance the rest of the time.

No I'm not breastfeeding anymore so it's not that. This is a new thing since having my son. My cycles have been all over the place, now they have finally settled into roughly 36 day cycles. It's only my second cycle actually using opk's and seeing how long my luteal phase is and that I'm ovulating really late. So now I know this I will definitely go to the doctors. But I don't know if anyone else agrees with me here, GP's in the UK generally know very little about fertility and conceiving. Whenever I discuss anything with the GP I am educating him on things!! I don't feel like I get any help. And we have to be referred to a fertility specialist for help with it and for any medication like clomid or progesterone etc and that can take months. 
I'm going to get the vitamins today, I will visit the doctor and see what he says and I also really need to make an effort to loose weight because if we do need help to conceive they don't like it if your bmi is overweight. Thanks ladies, good luck to everyone still testing xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Totally agree with you Emmy on the gps here it's like your educating them :/


----------



## mummy3ds

Ckelly79 said:


> Totally agree with you Emmy on the gps here it's like your educating them :/

I agree with this too, I had a consultant app a few weeks back, he wrote a letter to my dc requesting 5mgs of folic acid (his theory is it cant hurt) spoke to my dc who told me I can buy it over the counter, I told him the "normal" dose you can but not the increased dose, its a good job I have my head screwed on!!
I also have just spoken to the hospital and got some of my blood work back, all are normal which is good, it could be bad luck or the fibroids causing the mmcs :(


----------



## BrandiCanucks

CD8 today. Insemination on Monday! (And again next Friday!)


----------



## maybe8

Congrats on the BFPs and sorry for those the witch has gotten.

Mummy....that sounds hopeful.

Emmy...have you looked into vitex and/or maca. It helps regulate lots of women (but not all). It can make a short cycle longer and a long cycle shorter. I tried it last month and loved how I felt. It gave me a perfect 28 day cycle with o at day 15. Might be worth looking into if your dr appt is far away.

Kelly...fingers crossed that those are good symptoms!

Brandi...you insemination dates are predetermined?

AFM...5dpo and nothing....opk and hpt all negative. Way to early I know, but I have a bunch of ic and zero self control.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I use a known donor, fresh sperm. My normal ovulation day is CD13 but I've been ovulating on CD17 lately. Just to catch both dates, we're inseminating on CD12 and CD17.


----------



## KrissyB

Lucy - I was 11 dpo yesterday (12 today). I know I have low natural hcg levels so I try not to give up hope until AF or spotting starts.

Borr and Emmy - :hugs: Sorry about the witch... best of luck next month! :dust:


----------



## Jean40

Can you put me in for April 28? I had my medicated IUI Tuesday, 3 mature follicles, so I'm hoping at least one of them has a good egg, gets fertilized, and sticks in a good spot.


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome jean40 will add U now huni fx this cycle x


----------



## Lucy3

Good job holding out Krissy. So tomorrow is testing day? &#128515;


----------



## KrissyB

Lucy - LOL Oh, no. I've been testing for days... they've all been :bfn:s, but I try not to give up hope regardless. :shrug:


----------



## Ckelly79

Loving that more are testing soon :)


----------



## Lucy3

Oh! Haha! Yay for POAS! &#9786;&#65039; Did you find out you have low hcg levels with your DD, Krissy?


----------



## Ckelly79

Really weird achy hip pain this afternoon.
Anyone else feeling anything?


----------



## xxemmyxx

maybe8 said:


> Congrats on the BFPs and sorry for those the witch has gotten.
> 
> Mummy....that sounds hopeful.
> 
> Emmy...have you looked into vitex and/or maca. It helps regulate lots of women (but not all). It can make a short cycle longer and a long cycle shorter. I tried it last month and loved how I felt. It gave me a perfect 28 day cycle with o at day 15. Might be worth looking into if your dr appt is far away.
> 
> Kelly...fingers crossed that those are good symptoms!
> 
> Brandi...you insemination dates are predetermined?
> 
> AFM...5dpo and nothing....opk and hpt all negative. Way to early I know, but I have a bunch of ic and zero self control.

I bought some Agnus castus from Hollands and barrets today which is vitex. They have changed the laws in the UK on using this herbal remedy so now you can't buy it in the big tubs like you used to and it's in a box now packaged for helping PMS but it's still the same thing, 4mg tablets. It says on the box to take 1 a day but from what I remember reading your only meant to take it before ovulation, not after. Does anyone know for sure when I should take it? I also got b6 50mg vitamin c and magnesium and calcium.


----------



## ksybr10

Alright guys 9dpo and bbs are on fire. I'm not getting my hopes up but I just took a cheapie (blue dye) well I took two.. I see two very faint lines on both. But still not getting my hopes up. That's one of them. Posted one of them. Looks better on my phone & in person. 

But definitely tell me what you think. Will not hurt my feelings as I know it's early.
 



Attached Files:







20150416_125526 (2).jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 36


----------



## Ckelly79

Kysbr10 I can see something very faint. Have you got a pink dye test? X


----------



## ksybr10

I have to buy some more, Ckelly. I'm gonna hold off on it until tomorrow morning or even longer, Idk.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx for u huni looking forward to seeing the next test x


----------



## Lucy3

Ckelly - that's good you're feeling pinching near your hip! Mine has stopped &#128530;. How many dpo are you again?


----------



## Lucy3

Ksybr - I don't think I can see anything but I'm not good at squinters! Bobs on fire is a great sign though!! Fx!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi Lucy im between 5/7 dpo achy pain on right too now x


----------



## maybe8

I can see it! I'm on my kindle...if I make it smaller very clear. Fingers crossed for a pink dye line!!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

ksybr10 said:


> Alright guys 9dpo and bbs are on fire. I'm not getting my hopes up but I just took a cheapie (blue dye) well I took two.. I see two very faint lines on both. But still not getting my hopes up. That's one of them. Posted one of them. Looks better on my phone & in person.
> 
> But definitely tell me what you think. Will not hurt my feelings as I know it's early.

Omgosh, I see it lol I'm so excited for you! Post a pic of the pink dye tomorrow. Have your bbs been sore all along or just recently?


----------



## sportysgirl

Hi can I join you all. I am 4/5 do. 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Ckelly79

Of course sportysgirl what date shall I put down for u x


----------



## sportysgirl

Thanks put me down for the 25th, but I bet I will cave in before that!


----------



## ksybr10

TeacherLynn, my bb's started 7dpo. Yesterday they were super heavy and very sore. Today, they are on FIRE and very bruised and tingly feelings here and there. My tummy today feels like it keeps tightening and then letting go. Weird feeling.

Maybe, I didn't know whether or not to post it because once I uploaded it to the computer I could barely see it but I definitely see it when it's smaller on my phone and definitely in person.


----------



## FabPop

Sorry ladies who r out, I think I'll b not far behind.. Brown tinged cm & very crampy at 9dpo dejavu from last cycle... Asda cheapy bfn :-(


----------



## Lucy3

Your symptoms sound awesome ksybr! When are you going to take another test?? 

Oh no, FabPop &#128532;. Could be implantation?


----------



## ksybr10

I'm going to try and wait a couple days before taking another one. But knowing me, I will take one tomorrow morning.


----------



## TLK

Can I join too? I will be testing on Tuesday (April 21) - I will be in Disneyland for the week - if it's a positive what fun thing can I do to announce it to hubby? (A baby Mickey?)


----------



## MUMOF5

So I think I ovulated today or possibly yesterday due to temp going up today. Bit concerned it's a bit early and my uterus lining won't be sufficient &#128533;. Anyways now officially back in the tww. Xx


----------



## Sweetmama26

CKelly9 - this last month has been a rough go. My grandfather passed away, the custody thing is coming up, the one ex was charged with an assault that happened in September, the other ex is just being a rude rude person. And on top of it all I've been sick. I'm officially late on my AF but no bfp so I'm just sitting here waiting on a visit


----------



## ksybr10

Oh & top of me seeing my squinter of a test, hubby actually saw it without any problems which pretty much tells you something, haha. Hopefully this is it!!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh yeah, if the hubs sees it then it's definite lol my bbs have been sore since 2 dpo but getting worse everyday since about 7 dpo. I can't hardly walk down the hallway anymore cuz they hurt. I'm hoping that's good. Late evening 7 and early 8 I had sharp pains I'm hoping were implantation but could have easily been something else.


----------



## drjo718

I'm cd 37 and haven't ovulated. Going to start provera tonight so I can bring on a period, schedule surgery, and officially get back to ttc!


----------



## amyamyamy

Emmy - how frustrating!! I've read here that ladies had good results with Vitex but I have no idea how you're actually supposed to take it. Hopefully someone has some good advice for you. And I agree, though I'm not in the UK, GPs generally don't know much about much, that's why they're GPs. They should be able to refer you though right?


----------



## amyamyamy

Oh I forgot my update... I'm feeling out. AF due tomorrow, 12 dpo today, all the signs the period is coming are here though. "official" test date is tomorrow but I feel like if I was pregnant, it would already be positive. Who knows.


----------



## Mina246

quick update, I've been cramping for three days, AF due in two. Three days ago had some bleeding due to... activities, but I've had some brown blood as well now so IDK if that's left over from the "activities" or AF trying to start. 1% of me wants to believe it's IB but I'm so sick of getting my hopes up. Took a cheapy yesterday with a BFN


----------



## thopkins0620

Congrats to all who have gotten their BFP'S and sorry to the ones who that ugly witch got!!! As for me I am still waiting for ovulation. I bought some clinical guard tests and not really sure how accurate they are.... another thing I have been cramping something fierce,pelvic area has had lots of pressure and my stomachs is swelling and tighter than normal. Pregnancy tests are negative. So I don't know what's going on. Could it be the clomid and dexamethasone? This is my first cycle on any meds so if anyone can help me it will be greatly appreciated!! Thanks lovely lAdIeS and may God bless us all with some BFP's soon!!


----------



## Yourstruly3

I'm thinking I'm out too. Af due on the 19th. I have had light pink and brown spotting since Monday. Alao was woken up with a sharp pinching feeling that preceded the spotting Monday. This morning spotting got heavy then lightened back up. Really unsure.


----------



## KrissyB

Lucy - Yeah, I didn't get a real :bfp: with my DD until almost 6 weeks. 

Mumof5 - If your OPKs were negative until today, I don't think you had already ovulated. Usually it's at least 12 hours (usually 24-36) after your +OPK. Even if you O'ed today I don't think it'd be early enough to worry about.

Drjo- Ugh - sorry you're still having O issues. Best of luck with the surgery! Let me know how it is since I may be facing the same soon!


----------



## kakae

Hey everyone! My period is due tomorrow and I got a bfn of an ic yesterday so did not test this morning. However, whilst at work and then when at home mowing the lawns I had dizzy spells where all of a sudden I felt like I was losing my balance and was about to fall over. I almost tripped at work as I was walking and thought I was falling so went to correct myself but wasn't falling if that makes sense. Then just in the last twenty minutes whilst sitting at the computer I have had the same feeling go through me, almost like a wave of nausea. I haven't had any other symptoms at all, but really hope that this is a sign!


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome TLK will add your date for you.
Ladies who are about to test fx and lots of babydust to U all looking forward to seeing some BFPs ont he thread again xx


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Can't quite believe I am joining the BFPs. Here's my result at 11 dpo this morning:

https://i62.tinypic.com/2dgluf7.jpg

https://i60.tinypic.com/vs26xi.jpg

Luck and baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats lucky flutter x


----------



## mummy3ds

Yay another bfp 
My boobs hurt this morning and i feel so dry down there it hurts :-( however if I check cm it is thick and creamy.
Ah who knows lol xx


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lucky!


----------



## Emiloo

Congratulations to all BFPs and sorry to all who got AF!

I am 9dpo today and starting testing tomorrow!


----------



## ksybr10

tested with a FR this morning, didn't see anything. :( 10dpo period expected in 3 days.. I think the blue dye test played a joke on me. But a lot of symptoms so hopefully I still am in.


----------



## Ckelly79

You most certainly are still in kysbr10 fx huni x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Those blue dyes are tricksters. But, yes, you are definitely still in!


----------



## Sweetmama26

Well AF got me but I'm in my fertile window again the 29th and 30th which is my birthday so..


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear that sweetmama best of luck on your next cycle xx


----------



## mrsverhey

Sweetmama26 said:


> Well AF got me but I'm in my fertile window again the 29th and 30th which is my birthday so..


Sorry AF got ya but your birthday and your fertile window sound like a good combination!!! There is a May thread if you want to join us!! Glad to see you are back you had a few of us worried. How are you feeling now is your sickness gone?


----------



## mrsverhey

Here is the link to the May thread for any ladies that want to join!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2302713-may-testers.html


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks for posting may link mrsverhey no doubt I will be joining you over there too look forward to catching up on thread with u ladies xx


----------



## Lost7

LADIES - I'm back! That bleed was just a mid cycle bleed! I carried on testing with OPK's ''just in case'' and it seems I am going to ovulate - albeit late considering a normal cycle. I am CD22 FMU CB was low. I tested at 3pm (just now) and IC is almost positive. Repeat CB has a HIGH! Not quite a peak but we're going to get to it! I'm going to be on this and Mays thread because I could be between the both for testing! 

Just relieved I carried on testing ''just in case'' and that I am finally going to ovulate, following a complicated miscarriage in Feb - March! 

Let's go catch that Rainbow! :happydance:


----------



## Ckelly79

So pleased to have you back lost7 but what a roller coaster for u huni x
What date would U like me to put down?


----------



## Lost7

Ckelly79 said:


> So pleased to have you back lost7 but what a roller coaster for u huni x
> What date would U like me to put down?

Thanks hun, 30th please! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hopeful.89

Congrats on all the BFP's, how exciting! 

A little update - currently 7dpo, no real big symptoms except extremely exhausted & sore nipples. 

Not feeling overly hopeful this cycle as additional blood work from my gp revealed hypothyroidism - started on Synthroid Wed Morning and possible PCOS (ultrasound in July to check for cysts.) On the bright side he finally referred me to a OB/RE (wait time is around 4 months :( ) 

But staying positive and increasing my exercises to be in optimal shape for my appointments to come. 

Baby Dust to all!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Welcome back Lost!


----------



## Sweetmama26

mrsverhey said:


> Sweetmama26 said:
> 
> 
> Well AF got me but I'm in my fertile window again the 29th and 30th which is my birthday so..
> 
> 
> Sorry AF got ya but your birthday and your fertile window sound like a good combination!!! There is a May thread if you want to join us!! Glad to see you are back you had a few of us worried. How are you feeling now is your sickness gone?Click to expand...


It is mostly yes. Thanks for the worry, I'm sorry I scared some of ya's. I will jump on for May :)


----------



## schnoogles

Please can I be added on the 30th? X


----------



## Lost7

Thank you! Tests are almost positive now! Lots of BD tonight and tomorrow he he!
I feel thankful I am going to ovulate!


----------



## TeacherLynn

Yay for O'ing!! 

On a different note, going to baby showers when you are TTC isn't too grand...


----------



## maybe8

HI all.

Sorry to those that the witch has gotten. Good luck to those still waiting, and wishing good timing to those o'ing.

Afm...6dpo. Lots of pinches, some slight cramping, really sucky backache. My temp has dropped .2 in the last 2 days...not sure what that means. Cervix is really high, soft and closed.


----------



## Querida87

Hi all!! I'm an old hat on BnB just back from a forum break. According to FF AF should have arrived on Tuesday, but she's nowhere to be found now ending CD54(!!!) and feeling VERY prego despite BFN on test taken today with SMU after a 3 hr hold (I know it's a short hold, but I'm peeing so frequently, almost as often as I'm passing gas!!) Anyways, I will be testing every Sunday and Friday until I get a BFP or find AF.


----------



## maybe8

HI Q...that sounds super promising! I would be poas everyday, several times a day. Best of luck!!!


----------



## maybe8

CKelly can you put me down for testing on the 24? I think that will give clomid a decent cycle length...it adds 7/8 days to my regular cycle. Thanks.


----------



## drjo718

Started provera last night and got a positive OPK today. Figures. Not sure if that will affect things at all, but I should have AF by may 1.


----------



## Ckelly79

Schnoogles and Querida welcome to the thread will add you to the front page fx this cycle. X
No problem maybe 8 x
7/9 dpo terrible gas last night lol woke up sniffly little cramp but that possibly to do with the gas issue.
How is everyone else ?


----------



## kakae

I'm still waiting for af or a bfp! Af due this morning but nothing yet, no spotting etc wither but still bfn of cheapies. If I get to next week without af will buy a frer...


----------



## Ckelly79

Ooohhhhh keep us updated Kakae x


----------



## MUMOF5

I think I ovulated on cd 11, but ff hasn't given me crosshairs :(. I think it's because of the slightly lower temp today?. I tried to put a higher temp in and it gave me a dashed line?? Any ideas ladies?, my cm has changed to creamy/sticky today so I'm pretty sure I'm out of my fertile window.


----------



## RainingLove

Good luck to ALL of you!!! BABY DUST!!!!!

Just a quick update....
......I think I am going to be out this month...ugh

At 8 DPO I got what I thought was implantation bleeding something Ive never ever had before

I tested at 10 DPO and it was a BFN

Today I tested and Im 12 DPO and got a BFN

AF is supposed to come tomorrow according to FF....I guess Ill have to be hoping and praying that next month is my month.


----------



## Ckelly79

Still in with a chance huni fx for u x
Mumof5 dos you get chance to do the baby dance ?


----------



## MUMOF5

Ckelly79 said:


> Still in with a chance huni fx for u x
> Mumof5 dos you get chance to do the baby dance ?

Yes plenty of baby dancing &#128540;, it's in my chart in my sig x


----------



## TeacherLynn

I think I'm going to start charting my temps, but have never done that. Do I just use a regular thermometer or do I need a special one?


----------



## Lucy3

Kelly I'm also somewhere around 5/7 dpo and also gassy! Woke up with a snuffy nose and sore lower back. Yesterday I had a bit of nausea and I am eating sooooo much &#128563; I went and got burritos - normally I can't even finish half but last night I scoffed the entire thing! And before that I popped some cookies in the oven thinking I'll keep some for DH but I age them...all! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ckelly79

Are symptoms are so similar Lucy. Not long to wait now fx huni x


----------



## Lucy3

Lynn, I charted one cycle with my DS (the last one after quite a while of TTC) it's so fun! I got a special thermometer from the pharmacy in the 'ladies section' . Not sure if it's any different though?


----------



## Lucy3

MUMOF5 said:


> I think I ovulated on cd 11, but ff hasn't given me crosshairs :(. I think it's because of the slightly lower temp today?. I tried to put a higher temp in and it gave me a dashed line?? Any ideas ladies?, my cm has changed to creamy/sticky today so I'm pretty sure I'm out of my fertile window.

Just noticed you're going to be a midwife soon. That's awesome! Must have been lots of work, especially with 5 kids! Congrats!


----------



## bluefish1980

Not sure what's going on with me this month. I'm not doing Opks and I'm not temping (we're trying the relaxed approach as that's when I got my bfp after 2 years of trying).

I'm due to ovulate on Sunday, however I had EECM last week and felt like I was ovulating. I've taken my temp the last 5days and they've all been post ovulation Temps from previous cycles.

Now I don't know if I have ovulated, and if I did, I don't know how many dpo I am, therefore I don't know when to test.

I think the more relaxed approach is more stressful!


----------



## MUMOF5

Lucy3 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> I think I ovulated on cd 11, but ff hasn't given me crosshairs :(. I think it's because of the slightly lower temp today?. I tried to put a higher temp in and it gave me a dashed line?? Any ideas ladies?, my cm has changed to creamy/sticky today so I'm pretty sure I'm out of my fertile window.
> 
> Just noticed you're going to be a midwife soon. That's awesome! Must have been lots of work, especially with 5 kids! Congrats!Click to expand...

Yes it's really is amazing, but VERY hard work, especially at the moment with essays due. I actually have six kids &#128516;. I can't wait to qualify, then no more essays, just doing the job I love :) xx


----------



## MUMOF5

TeacherLynn said:


> I think I'm going to start charting my temps, but have never done that. Do I just use a regular thermometer or do I need a special one?

You need a basal body thermometer (bbt). I searched pharmacies etc but nobody had one so had to order mine online. The difference is that it measures to two decimal places rather than one like regular thermometers. It's just a lot more accurate x


----------



## TeacherLynn

Oh, okay, that makes sense. Thanks Lucy and Mum. Of course I'm hoping I won't have to chart the next cycle, but if AF does show I'll start. It gives me something different to look forward to next cycle.


----------



## Lucy3

It's very impressive Mum! My mum was a midwife, she trained after having four kids - such a rewarding yet challenging career. Good on you for getting through the degree &#128077;


----------



## KrissyB

I'm out for the month (and the next few). The :witch: showed up today, and so we're starting with IVF. This cycle will be the egg retrieval, we'll take a cycle off to recover, and then do an FET the cycle after that.

Best of luck to everyone still in it for April :dust:


----------



## Lucy3

I'm sorry AF showed up Krissy &#128532;. 
Best of luck with IVF. I have no doubt it will be successful &#128522;


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry Krissy best of luck with ivf huni.x
Ive just cried a BGT what is wrong with me :/
Bluefish I don't temp etc going for the relaxed approach also. We just bd every other day cd10-cd16 and hope for the best but my cycles are only 26/27 days so I roughly know when to expect Af.
Did u manage to bd around what you thought maybe ovulation?


----------



## bluefish1980

Yeah, we did it plenty that week. But not at all this week so I really do hope that I ovulated last week.

My bbs have been really achy/sore the last few days. That was my only symptom.when I got my bfp in January. Just trying not to get my hopes up as I've had sore bbs before and no bfp.


----------



## danielle1984

I'm dpo 11 today and no symptoms. I told myself I would test until Monday or Tuesday but I did! Blah...got a bfn. So disappointed lol


----------



## Yourstruly3

Well guess I'm out. After 5 days of spotting, heavy bleeding started. Weird because I never spot in between afs.


----------



## TeacherLynn

Bluefish - I'm in the same boat. I hope the sore bbs are good, but I have had it previously in a bfn cycle. Sucks that our bodies are so difficult to figure out.

Danielle - you still have a chance! 

Yours - I'm so sorry the witch got you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so annoyed.

I got a Shipment Notification to my email on Thursday that my new batch of OPKs has crossed the border into my country.

Why am I annoyed? Because as of Thursday, the city they are in is only an hour away from me, but according to the tracking number, the anticipated date of arrival is Tuesday. Doesn't make sense how it takes 3 business days to travel an hour.

Ugh.


----------



## Querida87

CD55 and only saw brown cm after my workout. It was closer to spotting today than colored cm, but between last night's bd and todays workout, I think my sore and sensitive cervix was just complaining for a second. I will be buying a few Walmart cheapies tonight when Lalo gets of work, as I'm broke and we always go to the store when he gets off on Saturdays. I have one CB early results digi, which I'm saving for use after a clear BFP, as they are quite pricey. I have spent the afternoon doing my best to repair clothes with holes, torn seams, too long hems, etc. I have no skills and am doing it by hand, but it's rather therapeutic for me to occupy my hands and hopefully I'm giving my clothes a slightly longer lifespan.


----------



## TLK

Well, my AF showed her ugly face early - 12 DPO. We bd right before the smiley face on my CBFM and when I got the smiley faces - apparently not enough this time around. Boo. Maybe next month. 

Hope all is well with you and good luck girls!


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry TLK and Yourstruly good luck for May x
Brandi that would of annoyed me to.
Danielle, Bluefish, Teacherlynn and Querida lookin forward to seeing these tests still plenty of time for BFPs. Xx


----------



## RainingLove

Im sure Im out now with the big temp dip I had, Im so sad.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Still won't stop me from an insemination though.

I would NORMALLY ovulate on CD13 which is Tuesday, so I'm going to see my donor tomorrow morning JUST in case my OPKs are lying to me and I actually AM still ovulating on CD13 (I can't make it out there on Tuesday, so I'm going a day early).

And AGAIN on Friday, I'll be going out for another insemination based on when OPKs have been telling me I'm ovulating and when I've been feeling the ovulation pains. Can't wait to get back into the TWW.


----------



## Ckelly79

Currently 8/10 dpo feel nausea achy boobs tired that's about it maybe little bloated.
Hopefully not getting my hopes up :/ 
How is everyone x


----------



## ksybr10

AF walked through the door this morning at 12 dpo cycle day 34. Shame that those darn tests played a cruel joke on me. Didn't really get a positive ovulation this month so we just went for it. Good news is, I got see the specialist on Wednesday so hopefully he will have some insight.


----------



## ksybr10

But right on time I was expect af tomorrow. So a day early!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear that Ksybr10 big hugs. Good luck next cycle x


----------



## Lucy3

Your symptoms sound good Kelly! Mine seem to have gone. Although just had an awfully vivid dream about leaving out baby on a bus?! &#128513; what day do you plan on testing?? I'm going to try and hold off until Tuesday as I reallg feel as this is not our month. 

Sorry ksybr &#128532; fx for May


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi Lucy im going to text Wednesday eeekkkk I had such a vivid dream last night about dogs biting my hand :/
Fx for u huni x


----------



## JohnsPrincess

Hi ladies! Last night I ordered a pack of the Wondfo preg tests on Amazon because I needed to feel like I was doing something, they're super cheap, and they get great reviews! They should be here by Wed which is good because I'd told myself I wouldn't test until then (AF due Friday)!!


----------



## Ckelly79

How exciting JohnsPrincess good luck x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Is there any preseed user that can answer a question for me.


----------



## MUMOF5

EmilieBrianne said:


> Is there any preseed user that can answer a question for me.

I have used preseed, happy to help if I can x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MUMOF5 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Is there any preseed user that can answer a question for me.
> 
> I have used preseed, happy to help if I can xClick to expand...

Does it look like ewcm the next day. I know it isn't semen because this is clear and really stretchy. Just like when I have ewcm but didn't know if it is the preseed.


----------



## RainingLove

I hope everyone is doing well. Good Luck to all of you for this month!!!

Just a quick update, Im 13 DPO today and my temp went down....so I guess Im waiting on AF :( :( :(


----------



## amyamyamy

Well the witch got me, on to May


----------



## RainingLove

amyamyamy said:


> Well the witch got me, on to May

awwww that sucks!!! Im soo soo sorry!!! :hug:


----------



## ksybr10

So cd 1 will be tomorrow. So crazy that af will be here as I go and see my infertility specialist Wednesday.


----------



## Ella10

Onto may for me as well... Silly witch!


----------



## MUMOF5

EmilieBrianne said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Is there any preseed user that can answer a question for me.
> 
> I have used preseed, happy to help if I can xClick to expand...
> 
> Does it look like ewcm the next day. I know it isn't semen because this is clear and really stretchy. Just like when I have ewcm but didn't know if it is the preseed.Click to expand...

Id say it was most likely ewcm. mostly by the morning it's pretty much gone, as I believe it's a water based lubricant, so should mostly be absorbed?? R u maybe over using? Do u use moon cups aswell? Xx


----------



## kakae

I'm out, stupid af :(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MUMOF5 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Is there any preseed user that can answer a question for me.
> 
> I have used preseed, happy to help if I can xClick to expand...
> 
> Does it look like ewcm the next day. I know it isn't semen because this is clear and really stretchy. Just like when I have ewcm but didn't know if it is the preseed.Click to expand...
> 
> Id say it was most likely ewcm. mostly by the morning it's pretty much gone, as I believe it's a water based lubricant, so should mostly be absorbed?? R u maybe over using? Do u use moon cups aswell? XxClick to expand...

No I am definitely not over using it. I am just using a little I don't actually need lube just heard it works. No I don't use moon cups.


----------



## amyamyamy

Omg why did the witch get so many of us at once?!?!


----------



## RainingLove

amyamyamy said:


> Omg why did the witch get so many of us at once?!?!

I know right amyamy, it's so sad... :( Maybe that just means more BFPs for next month then, right?


----------



## Querida87

Em - I have used it, sometimes a lot, sometimes a little, but it has never felt like ewcm on my hand.

AFM - I'm wondering if any of you who have children ever noticed a kind of fullness in your pelvic region before a bfp?? That's my biggest odd symptom, that I've never had before AF and don't remember feeling before. I know this isn't all in my head, because we were ntnp and all my online research was on healthy smoothies and losing weight and my free time has been spent either sleeping or at the gym (or running to the bathroom, lol) I did do a Walmart cheapie, and I *THOUGHT* I could see a bit of pink where the line should be, but maybe I imagined it, as it was no longer pinkish after about 10 minutes.. I just started noticing some sharp pain in my left ovary, like I get when cysts burst. (Yes, I have small ovarian cysts, but my ob said they are very unlikely to affect anything with ttc.(


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry Amyamyamy, Ella10 and Kakae good luck next cycle ladies xx


----------



## maybe8

Sorry to all those that the witch has gotten. I hope may is your month!

AFM...8 dpo temp drop almost to coverline...bfn test. Hoping for even an evap line to gove me hope. I am visiting my mom in the hospital (diffetent state) so I can read evetybodys posts but hard to respond.

I am also wondering why the month started so strong and is ending so crappy.


----------



## Lucy3

Boo to all the ladies who have received a visit from the witch &#128532;

I have a question. I just took an opk test and got a smiley face. I did one earlier today (keeps me entertained!) and it was negative. What are your thoughts? I've read they can be used as preg tests also? I think in around 8dpo at most.


----------



## bluefish1980

So, no idea how many dpo I am, but took this. 
I swear I can see something irl. 

Can anyone else see something?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150420_072321.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## bluefish1980

Here's the original.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150420_072247.jpg
File size: 7.9 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Emiloo

AF got to me so onto the next month for me :(


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry emiloo good luck in May huni x
Bluefish im sorry I can't see anything but I never can in those tests fx for u x
Lucy I have heard different stories about opk but im rooting for u x


----------



## FabPop

I'm out after 4 days of brown spotting starting from 9dpo! Absolutely gutted... :'-( Trip to the docs me thinks!


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear that FabPop good luck in may x
Currently 10/11 dpo crampy and have a headache. Got a feeling af on way :/


----------



## BrandiCanucks

So I have all three psychic readings back.

Jennyrenny (who has been correct before) says a December 2015 bfp
Brooke7777 says she feels I am pregnant now or will be soon (definitely by June)
Cheri22 predicts April, being either conceive month, birth month, or the month I find out in

I like Brooke and Cheri's predictions. Leaving in two hours for an insemination!!


----------



## Jean40

I took an OPK a couple days after my trigger shot and the test line was way darker than the control line, so it does detect HCG. AFM, I am still testing out the trigger shot. There is a squinter on my Dollar Tree test this morning, but I could only hold it 3 hours since I keep getting up every few hours to pee. Hopefully the trigger will be out of my system in a couple days. The worst of the side effects were gone by Friday night. 

I did feel slight cramping on my left side Sat night, then on the right side Sun morning, then an hour later on the left side again, then Sun evening on the right side again. I hope this means something (or a couple somethings) snuggling in.


----------



## MUMOF5

Spotting/light bleeding at 4dpo. Not good :(, got a gynae appt on weds so will say what they say.


----------



## Hopeful.89

Couldn't hold out and tested this morning 10dpo - BFN.

FF thinks AF will arrive tomorrow based on my last silly 27 day cycle (usually 32)
Will test again on the 24th if AF hasn't arrived yet. 
Trying hard to not symptom spot just extremely exhausted still and sore breasts (But that is usual for pre-AF)

Hoping my next cycle my thyroid level is within a good range to conceive!


----------



## Ckelly79

Rooting for u all ladies some good symptoms I will test wed/thurs :) x


----------



## Querida87

A week late and heralded by full prego symptoms, Aunt Flo finally arrived this morning. I'm glad to see her, if only because now I know what's going on, but I'm mad she chose to send those symptoms (which I'm still suffering) to herald her coming and sad because I had gotten my hopes up. I really don't want to tell Lalo she came. He's been kissing my bely and referring to the "little princess" that might be growing inside it.. :cry:


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck in May querida x


----------



## FabPop

Ckelly79 said:


> Sorry to hear that FabPop good luck in may x
> Currently 10/11 dpo crampy and have a headache. Got a feeling af on way :/

Good luck to u to x & everyone else x I'm going back to ntnp, no more opks etc.. I'm stressing myself out to much & it's only been a few months x


----------



## Ckelly79

I know how that feels FabPop I got to that stage couple of months ago.
Ive already told myself af on way and im ok about it x


----------



## EElse

Hi ladies!

Just wanted to give an update:

I'm 12dpo and had the flu/cold since 8dpo. Have been experiencing a persistent headache since 9dpo, some nausea, tender breasts and spotting.

I've held out hope until today - my temps dropped to just above coverline this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm out.

CKelly: I'll let you know if the :witch: shows up or if by some miracle my temps go up again... :haha:

Good luck everyone and :dust: to all!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx for u Eelse x


----------



## Heatherga2015

Sorry that i was away for a minute, i had what i believe was a miscarriage/chemical, i got a faint positive then a few days later i passed what seemed to be large clots, i haven't done that since my last miscarriage after my second son was born. But everything is good to go from the Doctor's stand point. I am on CD 11 and i have EWCM which means i will be ovulating tonight or tomorrow. Me and my love have been bding constantly due to making up after an argument about silly stuff, i have been super stressed since the clots and i was taking it out on him. Hopefully we get a BFP and Sticky bean this month.


----------



## Lucy3

Kelly- your symptoms could def still be early preggy ones. I have a good feeling! 

Sorry to the ladies who have had a visit by the witch &#128532;

I got another flashing smiley face this morning- it read it actually detects estrogen so guess it doesn't mean much! Just ordered some frer online so when they come I'm testing!


----------



## Ckelly79

Heather my lovely im so sorry. Big load of babydust for this cycle x 
Lucy I can't wait till u start testing I have a good feeling :) x


----------



## LockandKey

Hi all

I know I am getting in here a bit late, but I will be testing the 23rd of this month. 

I have 2 LO's already, a DD and a DS, so DH and I are NTNP for our 3rd and finally bubby. This is our first month of NTNP since my MC in early Jan.

Where I usually O between the 18th and the 20th of each month, AF snuck up on me 5 days earlier than usual, so now I am almost certain I ovulated between the 11th and the 13th, which will put me anywhere between 7 and 9DPO.

I have been trying not to symptom spot, but I have been cramping on and off, my stomach has been extra sensitive to everything I eat, this morning I woke up nauseous, and I've been having achy/sore boobs, which has only ever happened to me during pregnancy, I've had some dizziness, headaches, bloating and gas, and fatigue. It's hard to brush off as nothing.

To be honest, I didn't even realize I was in TWW until today, so TWW turned into 3 day wait :haha: I was fully expecting to ovulate about 2 days ago, but then I remembered AF came early, which threw off my entire cycle.


----------



## RainingLove

Hello Hello Everyone....My test date was supposed to be for today (14 DPO), but I didn't test because at 12 DPO I got a negative and my temp has been declining since.

I have been waiting on AF and she has yet to pay me a visit....ughhh come one I want to move on to next month!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Had another insemination today, but not in the TWW yet. I'm doing two this week to cover when I normally ovulate, and when I have been ovulating.

Took some OPKs (different brands) and I'm really confused as to why the Wondfo's look so close to positive when I'm still 4 days off of when I expect to ovulate. Normally, I ovulate on CD13 (today), but have been ovulating on CD17 (CD20 last month, due to stress...long story).

So now I'm wondering if I'm going to ovulate earlier than CD17 this month. Other than that, the next insemination is set for Friday.

My daughter fell on Thursday evening and by Friday morning, her fingers and knuckles were black and swollen. I took her to the emergency room and the doctor said they were sprained, but didn't do an xray. The swelling and bruising got worse over the weekend so we went to the clinic yesterday and the doctor got an xray. Got a phone call tonight that she has a buckle fracture in her pinky finger, so we have to go see the doctor in the morning, and he's going to decide if we have to just keep buddy taping it, or if he's going to send her to Children's to have it looked it.
 



Attached Files:







11149244_468184173337634_4663060376011623069_n.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jean40

After working a full day (and a little over), I am so exhausted. I can usually make it through the work day ok, even doing as much as I did today without sitting as much as I usually do, but this was quite past my normal level of tiredness. Then my hips and back ached most of the afternoon. Tomorrow is supposed to be just as busy, so we'll see if I feel just as tired. I know my BFF felt this exhausted in her first trimester with her son, but this seems a bit early for that. So, that's my symptoms for the day.


----------



## TeacherLynn

AF showed today, so I'm onto the May thread!


----------



## Querida87

AAAARGH!!! I was wrong! Today isn't cd1 after all. This mornings red blood was just about enough to count as light flow, so I stuck in a tampon. About 4hr later I took it out in prep to hit the gym and discovered that I might as well have just used a pantyliner, bc even a liner wouldn't have been halfway full with what was on the tampon. Even after exercising, all I've seen since that waking blood was a little bit of brown cm, and I had to search for that. I did use my speculum then bd last night so maybe the am spotting was from that???


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome LockandKey will add your date for you huni.
Sorry Teacherlynn the witch showed up good luck for May x
Brandi those lines are looking good on your opks huni fx you catch tha eggy x
Raining Love your not out yet lovely. X
Jean40 some good symptoms there hope this is your month ;) x


----------



## Ckelly79

How is everyone this morning ? I have a feeling she's on her way feeling the usual symptoms that af brings.
Any testers today?


----------



## EElse

Caved and tested today (wanted to hold out until tomorrow which would be 14 dpo), but yesterday I felt I was out with the dip in my temp and this morning it went back up a little but it was a :bfn: unfortunately. I'll be joining the May thread now, pretty sure AF is on her way.

Thanks for keeping this thread alive and active CKelly!! 

Good luck and :dust: to you all!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks lovely :)
Keep us updated lots of babydust to U huni x


----------



## Jean40

I think my trigger shot is finally out of my system. Not even a hint of a line on a FRER and an evap on Dollar Tree test. Now let the real testing begin! BTW today is 8 days after trigger shot.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx for u jean40 x


----------



## LockandKey

I caved and tested :bfn: but I think it's still too early for me. I'm about 8DPO now, so I need to wait at least 3 more days. Waiting is so hard, but pregnancy is nothing but waiting, so I suppose I should get used to it. I'm still having obvious symptoms though, so I take that as a good sign.


----------



## Lost7

I caved today... at only 2 dpo :oops:
Surprised to see the dye run across the screen, stark white then a pink line appeared :shock:
Looked after 5 minutes and it was stark white again - phew! Was starting to think the HCG from Miscarriage hadn't cleared! 
Will try to hold off testing now... lol :dohh:


----------



## Hopeful.89

Sorry to all that the witch got.

My temp dipped this morning so AF should be arriving any day. Trying to not test until Friday Morning. It is hard to hold out. Hoping my thyroid will be balanced out by ovulation next cycle and we finally get our BFP!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies &#128075; I also caved and used my one test that came with my OPKs and bfn &#128532;. Not too sure but I think I'm 8/9 today so still early. AF due on Monday. Have a snuffy nose and yesterday a really stiff neck. Thinking I've just got a bug. 
Kelly- I really hope AF doesn't show for you! 
Haha 2dpo Lost! Love it! When will you test again?


----------



## Ckelly79

How long should I hold a wee to test I want to just use my only one it's driving me mad lol?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> How long should I hold a wee to test I want to just use my only one it's driving me mad lol?

My test instructions on the four different tests I have say at least a 4 hour hold.


----------



## KozmikKitten

I caved and took a test yesterday. BFN, but expected since I think I'm only 6dpo! Crazy early tester here. Trying to hold out til Sat morning now.


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u emilie x BFN but I just needed to use my only test to get it out my system lol it speaks to me otherwise :/
Won't test now until Sunday if af doesn't arrive :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Ckelly79 said:


> Thank u emilie x BFN but I just needed to use my only test to get it out my system lol it speaks to me otherwise :/
> Won't test now until Sunday if af doesn't arrive :)

 I know what you mean. I have several tests. I want to take them and haven't ovulated yet. Lol


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Hey ladies! We have decided not to skip this month since baby will be due january 20, so unlikely to be born during christmas or new years. Waiting to ovulate, I've had two 26 day cycles so I am hoping I ovulate around sunday. I started vaginal temping and my temps are acting weird lol 

GL to those still waiting! :dust:


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no! BFP Kelly &#128078;. How many dpo do you think you are? I'm not going to test for a few days either. I hate seeing that stark white.


----------



## Lucy3

GL this cycle borr! &#128522;


----------



## Lucy3

I'm going to try and wait till Sat too kozmikitten. Fx for us! I don't feel preggy at all. How are you feeling?


----------



## Ckelly79

I'm roughly 10dpo I think :/


----------



## Hopeful.89

Can you please completely remove my date from the thread? Thanks!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hopeful89 I have done that for u. Hope all is ok x


----------



## LockandKey

I actually do feel preggy. Despite my BFN, I am still feeling optimistic about it. I have really achy boobs, loads of cramping, nauseous every time I eat or drink something, experiencing fatigue despite getting plenty of sleep, random headaches, slight dizziness, bloating and gas, acne. Lots of symptoms. Really hoping for my rainbow baby and that it's a sticky bean this time


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy - I dont feel pregnant at all currently. 
I had terrible acne from 1-4 dpo (which was too early to be pregnancy related) and now my face is clear. 
No milky CM. 
Those are my usual early pregnancy symptoms. 

I have been urinating more frequently and had crazy dreams the last 2-3 nights.


----------



## LockandKey

KozmikKitten said:


> Lucy - I dont feel pregnant at all currently.
> I had terrible acne from 1-4 dpo (which was too early to be pregnancy related) and now my face is clear.
> No milky CM.
> Those are my usual early pregnancy symptoms.
> 
> I have been urinating more frequently and had crazy dreams the last 2-3 nights.

Forgot about the constant urinating, I've had that too since a few days ago. I had a BFP dream last night and then someone announcing "It's a Girl!" :blush:


----------



## Lucy3

They are great symptoms Lockand Key! I feel like I started out with lotsof promising symptoms but they've pretty much all gone. 
Kozmikitten- I had acne too (back and chest, yuck!!) frequent urinations is good!! I know what you mean about the preggy dreams. Sometimes I think I have them as I'm obsessively thinking about the 2ww!
Kelly - did you get early BFP with your other babies?


----------



## Lucy3

Kozmikitten- how many dpo are you again?


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi ladies all kids after expected af date got BFPs as I waited then lol with my mc last year very faint at 11 dpo. 
Some good symptoms ladies I can't wait to see some tests I'm getting excited &#128513;


----------



## Querida87

Well, cd58 today and only a bit of brown discharge this am. Took a frer and swear I saw something but couldn't get it to show on a pic. I've scheduled an ob apt for tomorrow afternoon. Hoping for bloods at least and maybe an ultrasound jic.. If I'm definitely NOT prego, I might ask for something to get my period going. If I AM I need to make sure my usual workout is 100% safe.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy3 said:


> Kozmikitten- how many dpo are you again?

I think I'm 7dpo today, but possibly 6dpo because I had two full days of positive OPK's.


----------



## Lucy3

I had 2 full days of positive OPKs too. I've been counting the next day as 1dpo but thinking it should be the first day after last positive opk?


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy, I'm not really sure! I have read that O is 12-36 hours after the first pos OPK, but I have also read that it is 12-36 hours after the last pos OPK.


----------



## Lucy3

KozmikKitten said:


> Lucy, I'm not really sure! I have read that O is 12-36 hours after the first pos OPK, but I have also read that it is 12-36 hours after the last pos OPK.

I know it's tricky! Well I'm going to go a day after the second day of positive opk then that only makes me around 7/8 dpo...more time to get some symptoms and a BFP!!


----------



## Lucy3

Just tested again with the first response '6 days before your period' one. BFN. &#128532; my period is due on Monday so I think I'm out.


----------



## Ckelly79

Lucy your not out huni
Loads of time yet x
Fx kozmikkitten I feel some BFPs coming on.
Me feel crampy I'm sure she's on her way bloody witch ;)


----------



## mummy3ds

Well my symptoms were spot on, I got a faint bfp this morning, slightly panicking but fxd for our rainbow x


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyyyy mummy any chance of a pick love seeing them so pleased for your rainbow huni x


----------



## mummy3ds

I haven tied but can't figure out how to load it :-(


----------



## mummy3ds

That should say have tried lol x


----------



## Ckelly79

Lol it's ok huni I think u have to do it in desktop mode. Despite all that so very pleased for u and your rainbow x


----------



## Ckelly79

Ok I think I'm about 11 dpo back ache and really feel like the witch is on her way had a bad stomach this morning like I ate something that didn't agree with me but didn't :/ am I clutching a straws?


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My OPKs are confusing me again. I'm due to ovulate on Friday but my CM is wet and barely there, and I'd expect it to still be increasing and semi-stretchy, and my OPKs seem to be getting lighter rather than darker. Bottom two (just above the ring) are from this morning. I've been forgetting to drink water. Can dehydration affect CM?
 



Attached Files:







11158130_468880306601354_1705006392_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi huni I googled this and it did say it can affect you cm, however I'm unsure at to what extent. Hope someone else can help x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

This one was taken at the 40 minute mark in a different room with natural light, so maybe I guess a little bit darker? 

Well, at least I'm still two days away from ovulation. I can chug tons of water and hopefully increase my CM and get a sticky baby.
 



Attached Files:







11093550_468893439933374_1790932932_n.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 3









11173450_468893443266707_810129717_n.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Ckelly79

Sounds a plan Brandi x


----------



## maybe8

Mummy congrats on the BFP!

Good luck to those waiting to test. Ckelly we are testing buddies...I am so hoping you get you bfp!

On my way home from visiting my mom in the hospital...she is going home today! I am 11 dpo took a test last night bfn. Temping was erratic so not trusting any of them, have been bloated and gassy since 8 dpo but that could be from traveling. Woke to tender nipples cerbix is high soft and creamy. I am on cycle day 30 of a typical 24/25 day cycle thanks to Clomid. Does this sound hopeful or just a really wonky cycle?


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey maybe 8 sounds good to me :) I'm gonna hold out till weekend (yeah right lol) good luck huni xx


----------



## LockandKey

Took another test this morning and :bfp: it's very faint but there! I am about 9-10 DPO. Will probably test again tomorrow, but am so excited!!!!! Really praying this one is a sticky bean! Come on my little rainbow baby! 

https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/20150422_090121_zpsmeci0eti.jpg


----------



## EElse

So today is 14dpo and my temps dipped again (just above coverline). Spotting is mostly pink and looks stretchy. Having cramps like mad which is unusual for me.


----------



## Lost7

LockandKey said:


> Took another test this morning and :bfp: it's very faint but there! I am about 9-10 DPO. Will probably test again tomorrow, but am so excited!!!!! Really praying this one is a sticky bean! Come on my little rainbow baby!
> 
> https://i397.photobucket.com/albums/pp51/MissSapphireEyes/20150422_090121_zpsmeci0eti.jpg

Woo hoo - congrats hun! FX for a rainbow!


----------



## Blu10

BFP here.... hoping #2 will arrive around christmas


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lock and Blu!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Lock and Blu!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Lock and Blu!!


----------



## Lucy3

Woohoo!!!! Congrats mummy3ds!!!! &#127882;&#127881;&#127882;&#127881;&#127882;


----------



## Lucy3

Omg 2 more BFPs!! about time! Yay LockandKey and Blu! Now I'm going to go back and stalk your symptoms! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Lucy3

Kelly- how are you feeling? Have you tested again? I was so disappointed with my bfn yesterday. Got up and peed quickly this morning so couldn't test again. Waiting now, can't handle the stark white!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy - same with me! Got up an hour before my wake-up alarm to pee so that I would be too tired and in a hurry to get back to bed to test! 
I dont feel pregnant at all and really dont think I am....but still the negative tests are heartbreaking!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats lock and key and Blu woohoo love BFPs.
Lucy I'm a little crampy had bit I a bad stomach this morning and cm is quite a lot and stretchy right now :/


----------



## Lucy3

Haha! I'm glad I'm not the only one Kozmikkitten! 
Do you normally get cramps before BFP, Kelly? I only get crampy before a BFP! Might be a good sign! 
I noticed Lockandkey got a bfn before her BFP, gives me hope!


----------



## Ckelly79

I'm crampy about day before Af usually and I'm not due till sat I think. I may test Thursday :) x


----------



## onetubeleft

Congrats on the bfp. And we're not out of the running yet bfn's


7dpo for me 
Very moody
Tired
Had spotting at 5dpo
And today leaked abit of colostrum...

Anyone able to she'd some light? Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## EElse

Congrats Lock and blu!! H&H 9 months to you!


----------



## Lucy3

Wow, leaking colostrum onetubeleft? Just a thought but maybe something to d with higher estrogen levels? I kept using my OPKs after ovulation (I know, I know..) and I was using the one with the smiley flashing face which tests for estrogen and i got that face around 6/7 dpo. I read that estrogen I increases around (unfortunately with and without pregnancy). Anyway, so maybe estrogen levels could make colostrum? Haha, I think that was a long shot!


----------



## onetubeleft

I've got opk's but I didn't know if testing with them would make a difference. I'm kinda going down the terrible road of convincing myself I'm pregnant... Ahhh xx


Heartburn too... Maybe I'm just symptom spotting too much x


----------



## ksybr10

Hi everyone! Just wanted to stop by and let everyone know how my consultation with infertility specialist went today.

Good news is that I'm on cycle day 3 today so they jumped right into all the testing today, so they didn't have to wait until next cycle. Bad news is, they already diagnosed me as POS. Did a ultrasound and they immediately knew that I wasn't ovulating, which is a big relief but also very upset that my regular OBGYN wasn't going to do anything about it.

Anywho, I have a bunch of blood work and appointments lined up. The doctor did say that Clomid will be given next cycle, for some reason that kind of makes me nervous. Hubby has to go and have a semen test, not sure how that it going to go over and I'm not a loud to have any intercourse until they say so? Is that true?!

He also put me on a protein diet, which I don't know what that is suppose to do, but I guess I'm going with it. 

Overall, I'm a bit overwhelmed and don't really know what to expect. ;\


----------



## maybe8

Congrats ladies. ....keep them coming!


----------



## Ckelly79

Ksybr10 so glad today was a productive day for you with your consultant huni. X


----------



## maybe8

Ksybr...wow sounds like your dr has everything covered....I have never heard of the protein diet for fertility....please keep us posted on that. I took clomid this cycle...still waiting.... cycles tend to be longer on it but I had no crazy side effects. ..took it years ago got a son and twin daughters with it...good luck!


----------



## Bex ttc1

Hi all, Af not due until Friday 24th/sat 25th but as I got a delivery of two super drug ( supposed to work up to 4 days before missed Af) I thought I'd try this evening. Got a BFN :-(

It's so difficult this ttc, I brought some clear blue ovulation tests a couple of months ago but hubby said just wanted to be relaxed about it first but I'm going to try them next month. We only started trying end of January this year so I know it's only early days

Hoping you get your BFP this time x


----------



## Ckelly79

Still got time Bex not out till af arrives ;) x


----------



## Bex ttc1

Ckelly79 said:


> Still got time Bex not out till af arrives ;) x

Thanks ckelly. Hopefully I'm still in with a chance. Wish I didn't test so early now. At least when you don't test you still feel like you have a good chance. Now I'm thinking if I was pregnant it would have been picked up in the test. X


----------



## Ckelly79

I know how u feel. I really think af on way so crampy :(


----------



## Lucy3

I know how you feel, Bex. Testing early feels so right at the time but then when the stark white glares back at you, so disappointing! &#128078;


----------



## Bex ttc1

Hopefully she doesn't arrive ckelly.

I know Lucy I thought it would be a good idea at the time but the disappointment is much worse. If Af does arrive the month I'm going to promise myself not to test until at least 3 days late then there will be no dissapointing empty lines


----------



## Querida87

I'm so upset. I was due to see the ob today at 2, got there and was denied service due to a problem with my insurance (a problem that is NOT my fault and shouldn't even exist). Since I can't afford self-oay, I'm now stuck hopelessly in limbo and can't even get a doctor's opinion until the insurance issue is resolved... I'm on cd59 now...


----------



## Ckelly79

Querida huni how disappointing stick with us ladies on here and rant/chat whenever I need to.
I really hope it gets sorted sooner rather than later x


----------



## Lucy3

That sucks Querida. How disappointing to be there ready to get an opinion only to be refused. Hope you get to see someone soon. 

Meanwhile I'm officially a crazy lady &#128540;. I tested again (yes I did say I woulndt till Saturday..) and when I closed my eyes, quickly opened them and held it in the light at just the right angle I swear I could see something. But thinking it's the indent line...got my hopes up for a minute!


----------



## Querida87

Lucy - I do that very time I test. I have one frer left an am thinking about using it tomorrow. I even take tests apart or turn on my cell's flashlight test directly over it. :rofl:


----------



## Jean40

8DPO, definitely crampy on the left side of uterus most of the day. I felt a few pinpricks on the right side, then as I was leaving work, quick pain on the left side that made me stop in my tracks. My trigger is for sure out of my system enough that my FRER & the Dollar Tree test were both negative after a 6 hour hold this morning. Oh, and I actually slept 6 hours in a row for the first time in weeks!


----------



## Lucy3

Querida - I pulled it apart too!! Haha! It looked even less like a line when it was in pieces &#9786;&#65039;. And now I'm thinking 'hang on, I think my bbs hurt?!' Argh, what we put ourselves through!


----------



## Lucy3

Sounding good Jean!! &#128077;


----------



## Querida87

Lucy - what's worse for me is that we were ntnp and not tracking. I was focused on exercising at the gym and eating healthy and happily watching the numbers on the scale slowly drop. Then BAM!!!! Out of nowhere I was hit with undeniable symptoms that I can't ignore and noticed how my period just wasn't showing up this time. So of course I started testing and obsessing and driving myself batsh*t crazy! :rofl:


----------



## Lucy3

It's amazing how crazy we get during this waiting time! &#128540; wish I could learb to be more patient! How long did it take to conceive your 2 babies? I can't believe your cycle is so long..I can't imagine how frustrating that would be.


----------



## maybe8

I have just learned the art of tweaking the tests. Use your cell phone camera negative app...it shows even the tiniest bit of lines...it also shows the lack of them too.

Ok so I am being stupid and doing my hpt tests at night becuse I was with family...all negative at 11 dpo.....somebody tell me I am being stupid and still have a glimmer of hope.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My stupid OPKs are barely there now. They look like shadow's. I'm hoping it's just because I drank more water today, but I haven't had anything to drink in almost 9 hours and the last one I did (20 minutes ago) is fainter than the one I did at noon.

Guess we'll see what the morning's test looks like, but I'm wondering if I'll end up ovulating late again, if at all, this cycle.


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck Querida, Lucy and maybe8 I hope u get your BFPs. Brandi I hope u ovulate soon huni.
After leg aches last night and cramping honestly though af would be here this morning.
Nothing no cramps feel normal everything's gone :/


----------



## mummy3ds

Wanted to give some hope, I tested Monday 14dpo cd 23 I o on cd10 and it was stark white no hint of a line, yesterday cd25 16dpo and its a faint line, so don't give up until the witch gets you xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks mummy :)


----------



## maybe8

Good morning ladies.

Hope everybody is doing well and either resisting the urge to test or testing and squinting away. :)

So I am 12 dpo and two hpt test bfn....and since I have nothing better to do opk bfp, as in control and test same color.....huh?


----------



## mrsverhey

Omgosh Omgosh I think maybe just maybe after 11 years of NTNP and almost 6 years of activley ttc with meds I may have gotten my BFP this morning!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4712.JPG
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey maybe8 I'm sure she's on her way for me keep thinking any minute now lol.
I'm not up to speed with opks showing positive before other test but wish u lots of luck.
Mrsverhey that is some cracking lines huni most certainly a bfp. And most deserving to. So so very pleased for u lovely xx


----------



## Jean40

Well, a bit of cramping pain on my right side woke me up in the middle of the night. Oh please tell me I got 2 of the 3 eggies snuggling in! :bfn: on FRER this morning, of course. My RE won't let me do blood testing until I get a positive home test.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## maybe8

That is a very pretty line....congratulations!


----------



## maybe8

Ckelly79 said:


> Hey maybe8 I'm sure she's on her way for me keep thinking any minute now lol.
> I'm not up to speed with opks showing positive before other test but wish u lots of luck.
> Mrsverhey that is some cracking lines huni most certainly a bfp. And most deserving to. So so very pleased for u lovely xx


Let's hope she stays away from you! I'm not getting my hopes up....it was just another weird thing going on this cycle. The witch can show any second since I have no idea when to expect her....hating clomid right now....6-7 days past my usual cycle length.


----------



## sportysgirl

mrsverhey said:


> Omgosh Omgosh I think maybe just maybe after 11 years of NTNP and almost 6 years of activley ttc with meds I may have gotten my BFP this morning!

Looking good, congratulations!


----------



## Ckelly79

Jean huni your not out till af shows x


----------



## rebecca822

Im 13 DPO and got a BFN this morning. I think im out this month :(


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry to hear that Rebecca but still time ;) x


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy - you sneak ,testing before Sat! haha I did it too!! We cannot be controlled. I also got bfn.

Mrsverhey - congrats! Fab BFP. I really hope this is a sticky one for you after how long you've waited!!

Quirida - I have totally used my cell phone flashlight to examine tests! 

AFM - BFN this morning with fmu. I'm somewhere around 9dpo. Had some creamy white CM yesterday and today. Thought my bb's hurt but I think I was just HOPING they hurt!


----------



## onetubeleft

well, I tested again this morning... ahhhh

8DPO

obviously negative.

but as im sitting here i can feel the belly button tug. 

if im not pregnant, i am going insane.


----------



## Querida87

mrsverhey said:


> Omgosh Omgosh I think maybe just maybe after 11 years of NTNP and almost 6 years of activley ttc with meds I may have gotten my BFP this morning!

Definitely a bfp! Congrats!! :happydance:

Lucy - with my ds1 I was a virgin and had never used b/c. Got my period the day after moving in with my ex, and was 4wk prego after living with him for 5wk. With ds2 I just counted back and I conceived him about 7 months after using the nuva ring once. But I was having problems with my ex and we weren't intimate until about 5 months after, so it took only about 2 months with him. I've never had cycles like this before. But I did have a cp in October and had mirena out a month later after 6 yr with it. I loved the mirena and still think I would use it again, despite my current problems. I took a double shot of vit C yesterday while soaking in a hot bath, two things that reportedly bring on a non-prego late period, but nothing yet. CD60 for me.. blah.. Oh well, helping Lalo rip up the nasty carpet in my boys' room in a little bit. Now I gotta go get clothes and toys and non heavy furniture dragged out in prep for that. I like house renovations and organization tasks, even if I'm lazy and don't care much for housework. :lol:


----------



## EElse

mrsverhey: Congratulations! Very nice lines, may this be your sticky bean!

I'm out, spotting turned to full flow this morning (lighter than usual but still there).

Good luck to those waiting to test and :hugs: to those the :witch: got!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Seriously LOST right now.
Despite my negative OPKs, I have EWCM now and my cervix is high, soft, open and wet. I think I have a bad batch of Wondfo's. Trying to reach the donor and move insemination up to tonight.
 



Attached Files:







11166062_469390499883668_1990232908_n.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## onetubeleft

Can I join? I'll be testing 29th x


----------



## onetubeleft

Has anyone tried the bleach pregnancy test? X


----------



## Querida87

onetubeleft said:


> Has anyone tried the bleach pregnancy test? X

Welcome back onetube!! We've been in the tww together in the past. I must beg you all not to touch that test PLEASE!!!! Remember that urine is an ammonia and mixing ammonia and bleach can cause deadly gasses. If you *must* try it, do it outside, well away from your door JIC. I would recommend you try the dandelion leaves instead. Gather leaves and store in cool dry dark place overnight. Then put leaves in cup and pour pee over (or pee in cup, lol) and leave sitting for about 5-10 minutes. If the leaves get red blisters, it's positive. I did this with my cp in October, and it worked.


----------



## onetubeleft

Oooooh. Well. Was just cleaning the bathroom...

Ive got lots of dandelions outside so I'm gna defo go for that! I remember it well yes! How are you? Xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Welcome onetube will add your date now x


----------



## Querida87

I'd be doing a lot better if I had bfp considering that I'm cd60 now. Also be much happier if my laptop would stop freezing and skipping letters when I'm tying to type at my normal speed. :lol: Other than that I'm doing pretty well. WBU?


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks! 


Aww how frustrating. I had a mmc after my bfp in December. So I'm hoping if I am I can skip straight over the 12 week mark and beyond with no problems.cd 60??? I bet your tearing you hair out!!! 


Hugs cxx


----------



## bluefish1980

Well, I was supposed to be skipping April entirely as AF not due till 1st May (CD 37) However, she showed her face this afternoon at CD28.

I had a feeling I ovulated earlier this cycle (and we BD'd at the right time) but it's quite a big difference in dates. A whole 9/10 days early!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck for May bluefish lots of baby dust to u x


----------



## maybe8

I'm out...witch got me today. Proof that a bfp opk before a bfp hpt means nada.


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh sorry maybe8 huni good luck in May x
I honestly feel I will be joining u in the morning. X


----------



## maybe8

Thanks ckelly.... I am still hoping you get yours. You brighten my day with your attitude and outlook. :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe thank u huni x


----------



## Ckelly79

Eelse huni I'm sorry your out. Good luck for May.
Babydust and hugs x


----------



## Twinmum87

Hey Kelly, how are you getting on? Remember you saying you had another AF due towards the end of the month, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey twinmum how's it going ? I'm good due af tomorrow Saturday latest and I have a feeling she's gonna show lol.
I hope all is well with you beautiful festive bundle xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Insemination for tonight, instead of tomorrow, is a GO!
I'm gonna trust EWCM over the OPKs.


----------



## Ckelly79

Good luck Brandi x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thanks Kelly!


----------



## maybe8

Best of luck!


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! &#128075;
Sorry AF found you Eelse and maybe &#128532;. Think I'll be joining you soon. Kind of want AF to turn up early now.


----------



## Lucy3

Congrats Mrsverhey!! Woohoo!! &#127882;


----------



## Lucy3

Are you going to test today Kozmikkitten and Kelly?? I did with fmu. &#128078;


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Congrats to all the new :bfp: !!!

I am still waiting to Ovulate. I have been disappointed with my body. I used to get O cramps, very noticeable and only on O day. It was a super important sign for me to follow and really easy. I have been getting them for like 3-4 days these past couple of months and it's making it harder to determine O day. I wish my body would just do the same thing every month and make it easier for me :( Oh well, it is what it is, I hope I can be in the TWW by monday :)


----------



## Ckelly79

No Lucy I'm going to hold off until Sunday if af hasn't showed but I'm pretty certain she will be here by morning all the signs :/ 
Borr hope you ovulate soon huni x


----------



## Twinmum87

Ckelly79 said:


> Hey twinmum how's it going ? I'm good due af tomorrow Saturday latest and I have a feeling she's gonna show lol.
> I hope all is well with you beautiful festive bundle xx

Hopefully what you feel is better news and not AF. Saw MW on tuesday and filled out all the medical stuff. Go back on 5th May to have bloods drawn and pick up my first scan date. I will hit 12 weeks a couple days before the kids birthday so might wait until the week after to tell them.


----------



## KozmikKitten

Lucy - yep I tested this morning with fmu and it was BFN.


----------



## Lucy3

KozmikKitten said:


> Lucy - yep I tested this morning with fmu and it was BFN.

Snap. Me too &#128532;


----------



## Lucy3

Quickly POAS stick as thought why not?! I dropped it before so it rattled a bit. Do you see anything??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lucy3 said:


> Quickly POAS stick as thought why not?! I dropped it before so it rattled a bit. Do you see anything??

I see it!


----------



## Lucy3

This is it without the filter. What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 22


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lucy3 said:


> This is it without the filter. What do you ladies think?

I inverted it to see if I saw something. But I don't see anything. I do see something on the black and white one though.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Lucy3

EmilieBrianne said:


> Lucy3 said:
> 
> 
> This is it without the filter. What do you ladies think?
> 
> I inverted it to see if I saw something. But I don't see anythingClick to expand...

Thanks for looking Emilie! &#128156;


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I fixed my last post I thought I had the picture in there


----------



## EmilieBrianne

On my phone I didn't see anything in the pictures but my kindle I do.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am no help lol


----------



## Lucy3

That so cool what you did to it! I'm pretty sure I can see something in real life, just not sure if it's the indent line. I'll do one in the morning!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lucy3 said:


> That so cool what you did to it! I'm pretty sure I can see something in real life, just not sure if it's the indent line. I'll do one in the morning!

It is cool and it helps when I have line eye. Because the lines "glow" I can do it for you anytime just let me know.


----------



## Ckelly79

Lucy I saw it in first pick lovely. X fx for this morning.
Twinmum be thinking of u huni have a happy and healthy 9 mths x
Good luck to all who are testing :)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm so over the confusion. CD13 seems to be my darkest day, but no positive yet. I inseminated on CD12 and again tonight (CD16) so hopefully I catch an eggie...otherwise, I'm out for a few months.

First pic was taken at 10 minutes, second at 20 minutes
 



Attached Files:







progress.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 12









11185707_469594429863275_1588107153_n.jpg
File size: 11.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Ckelly79

I agree with day 13 Brandi I really hope you have caught your eggy my lovely :) x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I hope so too. I'll be testing April 30. Only time will tell!


----------



## Ckelly79

And I'm out ladies arrived this morning just as I thought she would :/


----------



## Lucy3

Oh no, Kelly &#128532;. Fx for May. Xxxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u Lucy x very much looking forward to seeing your next test &#128513;


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Sorry to hear, Kelly


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies! So I just have to tell you this mornings story. If I wasn't such a cool person I wouldn't have found it hilarious and probably gone on a hulk rampage!


Took a test 9dpo
Nothing came up.
Last test in the house.
Flooded the test window &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584; 
What a divvy &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mummy3ds

onetubeleft said:


> Hi ladies! So I just have to tell you this mornings story. If I wasn't such a cool person I wouldn't have found it hilarious and probably gone on a hulk rampage!
> 
> 
> Took a test 9dpo
> Nothing came up.
> Last test in the house.
> Flooded the test window &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;
> What a divvy &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Let it dry out it may work???


----------



## maybe8

Lucy3 said:


> This is it without the filter. What do you ladies think?

I see a line on the black and white and something on the regular one....not sure if they are positives or evap-lines or funny dye runs....test again....best of luck !!!!


----------



## mummy3ds

Well I have my early scan booked for 12th May, fxd we get a hb so I can start progesterone pesseries, ive started the 75mg of aspirin, does anyone have any experience of this after mc? x


----------



## maybe8

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm so over the confusion. CD13 seems to be my darkest day, but no positive yet. I inseminated on CD12 and again tonight (CD16) so hopefully I catch an eggie...otherwise, I'm out for a few months.
> 
> First pic was taken at 10 minutes, second at 20 minutes

Brandi....do you temp?


----------



## maybe8

Lucy3 said:


> Oh no, Kelly &#128532;. Fx for May. Xxxx

Sorry the witch got you.


----------



## Twinmum87

Huge hugs Kelly, Really hope you catch next month. x


----------



## BrandiCanucks

maybe8 said:


> BrandiCanucks said:
> 
> 
> I'm so over the confusion. CD13 seems to be my darkest day, but no positive yet. I inseminated on CD12 and again tonight (CD16) so hopefully I catch an eggie...otherwise, I'm out for a few months.
> 
> First pic was taken at 10 minutes, second at 20 minutes
> 
> Brandi....do you temp?Click to expand...

No, I don't. My cycles have always been predictable. In all fairness, I DID have a baby 9 months ago, but I'm scared the c-section has screwed up my fertility.
 



Attached Files:







11100465_469695959853122_1383721668_n.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 1









11168968_469696279853090_2132929606_n.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Sorry ckelly!! 

Lucy I can def see something! Can't wait for update :)


----------



## borr.dg.baby

onetubeleft said:


> Hi ladies! So I just have to tell you this mornings story. If I wasn't such a cool person I wouldn't have found it hilarious and probably gone on a hulk rampage!
> 
> 
> Took a test 9dpo
> Nothing came up.
> Last test in the house.
> Flooded the test window &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;
> What a divvy &#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128584;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Oh no!!! Lol &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Hello everyone I'm back :D I've been on holiday <3

I got my period after getting a super faint maybe positive on a ic last month and then had a 4 day witchfest lol. 

So this is a fresh cycle for me. Due to my m/c in Feb I was sent for an USS and while there asked her if it looked like I was going to ovulate. She said I had a really thick uterine lining and a 16mm follicle on my left ovary. So I thought that was interesting. This was cycle day 12. So we b'danced cycle days 6,7,11,12,13,14,15 and 16 lol! (thumbs up for holiday romps!) Ovulated cycle day 15 and now I'm in the tww. and 7dpo. 

I now hate ic'd after all the false positive I had last month so I'm holding out for a frer. I dont have any in the house as I'm a poas addict haha

My boobs are big and sore but they always are this end of the month I don't feel pregnant at all and have been having bad cramps on and off for two days so I think the witch is on her miserable way my skin totally broke out in several places yesterday too and has gone greasy sigh... I usually get the one spot on my chin or forehead 1-2 days before which also makes me think I'm going to get af early.

It's so nice to be back It's going to take forever to catch up lol! Love and baby dust to you all! xxxxxxxx <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey amber so glad u came back to update us. Fx crossed this is your lucky cycle my lovely.
I too don't like those ICs.
Lots of baby dust to u huni xx


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Just popping over to see how you ladies are all getting on, sorry to hear the witch got you kelly :( hopefully see you over in first tri next month,

Good luck to all you ladies xx


----------



## KozmikKitten

So sorry the witch got you ckelly! Really hoping for you for next cycle!

Lucy - cant wait to see your update this morning. I feel like I see a line on all the pics, original, b&w, and inverted. I hope its a real BFP for you!! Fingers crossed!!

AFM - another BFN this morning and feeling out. Although I dont think AF is due until Tues/Wed? Not really sure...this is a weird cycle for me.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Ckelly79 said:


> Hey amber so glad u came back to update us. Fx crossed this is your lucky cycle my lovely.
> I too don't like those ICs.
> Lots of baby dust to u huni xx

Hey :hugs:
How could I stay away you're all so lovely. So sorry the witch got you it looked promising there.

Yeah IC's suck. I see so many people saying they got nothing on them or a shadows and then bold bfp on frers. I'm being sooooooo good I haven't taken a single opk nothing! lol. Been having some mean cramps and back ache last night and this morning. 

TMI. My ewcm was mental this month. I had 2 days thin watery slippery then 2 days of this with back ache it didn't have to reach inside for it it was just there it also had the faintest yellow tint to it when it was in a glob but clear when stretched. There was so much it was a bit yuk lol. https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=399070

Fingers crossed to everyone! xxx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

That happened to me. Stark white negative on an IC, but a bold bfp on an FRER at 10dpo with levels of 16. That was my last pregnancy though.

Do these look darker? Top is 6:30am (8 hour hold), bottom is a 2.5 hour hold no fluids since 9pm yesterday. The Wondfo's are left (6:30am) and right (9am)
 



Attached Files:







compare.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 11









compare2.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## onetubeleft

Didn't dry out. So I went and brought some more bfn over here. Gutted 9dpo xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> That happened to me. Stark white negative on an IC, but a bold bfp on an FRER at 10dpo with levels of 16. That was my last pregnancy though.
> 
> Do these look darker? Top is 6:30am (8 hour hold), bottom is a 2.5 hour hold no fluids since 9pm yesterday. The Wondfo's are left (6:30am) and right (9am)

Looks like progression to me, good luck <3 xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Ladies woke up to spotting nothing since at all and I've been really active :/


----------



## maybe8

Hmm...maybe not the witch. Did you test?


----------



## Ckelly79

Not going to test until Sunday I still think she's coming lol x


----------



## Lucy3

Ooooh! You're so strong holding off from POAS Kelly!!


----------



## Ckelly79

I keep dashing to the loo she's playing with me now &#128518;


----------



## maybe8

Wow that is some willpower....I would be nuts. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Lucy3

Looks a bit better in real life :winkwink:
Left is FMU and right SMU. Is it a :bfp: ??
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Lucy3

A little easier to see in b&w :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## borr.dg.baby

Yes Lucy! Congrats!


----------



## Ckelly79

Lucy that's a beautiful bfp congrats huni xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Congrats Lucy!!


----------



## KozmikKitten

Congrats Lucy!! So excited for you!! When was/is AF due for you?? (I know we are close in O day but not sure about AF?)


----------



## sportysgirl

Congratulations Lucy!


----------



## Lucy3

Thank you lovely ladies! I'm quote surprised, after days of bfn I thought I was out. 
AF due on Monday. I got my first positive opk Sunday 12 and another on Monday so I'm guessing I ovulated Tuesday? So that would put me around 11dpo. I thought I ovulated earlier as ewcm stopped days before so didn't BD after Saturday! 
Knew something was up when my bbs started to burn 2 nights ago but was still getting bfn! 
Have you tested again Kozmikkitten??


----------



## KozmikKitten

Thanks for the info Lucy! 
I did test this morning and BFN.

I had pos OPK's on Mon/Tues 13/14 and assumed I O'd on 14/15??
I think AF is due Tues/Wed. 

I am actually thinking I'm out because I have no signs! Ugh...I hate waiting!


----------



## Lucy3

We are a day apart! I had bfn yesterday morning - so don't give up hope!


----------



## maybe8

Congrats Lucy!


----------



## onetubeleft

Congrats Lucy xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

I'm 9dpo and another stark white test.. So if I did in fact implant on Monday. I don't know why I'm not even getting a faint like. Ive never had kid cycle spotting. And it literally was just a big blob of blood when I wiped twice.... Very strange....


----------



## Querida87

onetubeleft said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Aww how frustrating. I had a mmc after my bfp in December. So I'm hoping if I am I can skip straight over the 12 week mark and beyond with no problems.cd 60??? I bet your tearing you hair out!!!
> 
> 
> Hugs cxx

I remember that. I definitely am. Every now and then I spot but it's incredibly brief. I am going to Walmart in a bit to get some cheapies bc I can't control my poas urge anymore, but I also don't want to waste my only frer. My symptoms are getting more noticeable and more numerous, so I'm having a hard time not getting my hopes up..


----------



## Querida87

So I just took a Walmart cheapie, just for fun. I didn't really expect to see anything, but I kind of feel like something's catching my eye.. see for yourselves. I'll do another in the morning.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 21









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Ckelly79

Morning ladies af is officially in full flow.
Last night in my house was just comical if anyone could of seen me running around at midnight looking for a box of tampax I had missed placed thighs firmly squeezed together running like I'd poo'd myself &#128514; honestly I was laughing at myself even my shar pei looked at me as if to say "what are u doing?".
Any who ..... Querida sorry huni I can't see anything but I never can on people's faint pics can't wait to see morning test.
Good luck ladies lets get some more BFPs x


----------



## onetubeleft

Querida I think I see something, but I can't be sure. I have flashing my phone light on my tests and I think ive permenantly damaged my eye sight haha so I'm 10 dpo and nothing. Nada not even a squinter. I'm losing all faith! X


----------



## MUMOF5

Ckelly79 said:


> even my shar pei looked at me as if to say "what are u doing?".
> x

I've got a Shar pei too :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Mumof5 is my baby couldn't be without him xx 

Alfie
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I think I see something, Querida

Well, Wondfo has decided to go nearly positive overnight so it's picking something up. Dollar store is picking up nothing again.

So, one of them is wrong. Either way, if I ovulate today or tomorrow, my luteal phase will be too short again to sustain a pregnancy, so I know I'm out again. I'll be taking a break and not trying again until August.
 



Attached Files:







surge.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









surge2.jpg
File size: 43.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh Brandi I really hope I haven't missed it huni. Still keeping my fingers crossed for u x


----------



## Querida87

OMG It's still faint but SOO much clearer with SMU!! I'm FREAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 24.8 KB
Views: 15









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## maybe8

Congrats Q...I see it in both pics!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Q x


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Ladies!! I'm totally doing a :happydance: right now!! I want to make the gift of baby clothes for Lalo right now and take it to his work, but maybe I should wait for a stronger test?? What do you think??


----------



## Ckelly79

U go do it lovely we see it x


----------



## Querida87

Thanks Kelly, sorry the :witch: got you.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I accidentally added an extra drop. It's not easy to do an OPK with a dropper in a bowling alley bathroom when the only thing you have to pee in is your hand
 



Attached Files:







20150425_105601-1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I accidentally added an extra drop. It's not easy to do an OPK with a dropper in a bowling alley bathroom when the only thing you have to pee in is your hand


----------



## danielle1984

AF is late but I'm still getting bfn. I usually buy ultra sensitive pregnancy test online but I got the normal ones this time. I regret not getting the other ones lol.


----------



## scoobydrlp

So sorry I've been MIA for so long. My last cycle got totally screwed up when I had to go out of town for my grandfather's funeral. We totally missed my fertile window. Anyway, when I first joined this thread it was for testing at the beginning of April for my previous cycle. But now I'll be testing April 30th for my current cycle. 

My miscarriage in February has shortened my cycles, normally I ovulated on cd19, this cycle was cd14! I wasn't completely prepared and our BDing wasn't timed as well as I would have liked, but I still think we have a chance.


----------



## Querida87

Danielle, I'm on CD62 and just starting to see faint lines. Don't give up hope yet.

Brandi, :rofl: I've struggled with that before and I understand the humorous frustration. But a single extra drop should not affect it too much I think.

Scooby, GL FX :dust:

AFM Lalo is ecstatic, but my "best friend" says there is no faint second line. She also insists that I should get a good digital and take it now, even though I explained carefully that they aren't as sensitive. She doesn't believe me and won't listen to the facts just because she used one with a weeks estimator with her 4yr and got bfp 1-2wk. She's putting the doubt into me, enough for me to go get a couple more tests.. :(


----------



## scoobydrlp

Looks pretty dang positive to me! Don't let her rain on your parade.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx Danielle and scooby x
Q u hang in there lovely ;) x


----------



## danielle1984

CD62! I hope you get your bfp! You should keep testing, have you seen a doctor? Maybe you could get a blood test done.
I got a bfp at DPO10 with my son and I had tons of symptoms. I knew I was pregnant.



Querida87 said:


> Danielle, I'm on CD62 and just starting to see faint lines. Don't give up hope yet.
> 
> Brandi, :rofl: I've struggled with that before and I understand the humorous frustration. But a single extra drop should not affect it too much I think.
> 
> Scooby, GL FX :dust:
> 
> AFM Lalo is ecstatic, but my "best friend" says there is no faint second line. She also insists that I should get a good digital and take it now, even though I explained carefully that they aren't as sensitive. She doesn't believe me and won't listen to the facts just because she used one with a weeks estimator with her 4yr and got bfp 1-2wk. She's putting the doubt into me, enough for me to go get a couple more tests.. :(


----------



## MUMOF5

Ckelly79 said:


> Mumof5 is my baby couldn't be without him xx
> 
> Alfie

Haha too coincidental, My sharpie is called Alf and my name is kelly &#55357;&#56835;. I would upload a pic but dont know how too on my phone x


----------



## Querida87

danielle1984 said:


> CD62! I hope you get your bfp! You should keep testing, have you seen a doctor? Maybe you could get a blood test done.
> I got a bfp at DPO10 with my son and I had tons of symptoms. I knew I was pregnant.[QUOTE/]
> 
> I am having trouble with my insurance, which is why I haven't seen a doctor. I've been having symptoms for around a month now.. I was afraid to accept my symptoms as the real deal, thinking they would be misleading again..


----------



## onetubeleft

congrats Q thats amazing news! throw some of that bfp over here pleeeeeeeeeeeease!!!! :);-) xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies!
I'm 10dpo, hope all the bfp rub off on me. Had absolutly nada this week So I've made a pac to not test till tuesday (day before AF). I'm really struggling at the moment girls. Just want the good news! My symptoms have kinda gone other than sickness and warm feet (when they're usually like blocks of ice) cm is thick creamy and White. And cervical position hasn't moved yet. Still very much soft high and closed. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed this is it. Really need a pick me up. How are you all? X


----------



## BrandiCanucks

NOW we're definitely positive and I am PISSED!!!

My donor is unavailable tonight for another donation to "seal the deal" and the last donation was on Thursday night.

Secondly, ovulating tonight or tomorrow makes my luteal phase too short to support a pregnancy. So I might as well call myself out already :cry:
 



Attached Files:







positive.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 0









positive2.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe Brandi how frustrating huni hugs x
Mumof5 I call him Alf but Oscar calls him Alpie.
We rescued him, he came to us skin and bone with a nasty ear problem and literally no fur on his back. Now full health, ear problems minimal and fully covered in fur. 
Major part of our family love him x

I uploaded fromy phone went to desktop version and then added that way ;)


----------



## BrandiCanucks

OPKs are on their way out already. Had some pinching for about an hour and nowhere near as strong as usual, but HOLY EWCM!!!!

I might still have a chance, albeit a low one. If O did occur, that's an 11 day LP.

Time will tell. Not testing til the 30th


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi u are still in with a chance fx for u x


----------



## Salembaby

Ckelly- I just read all the pages rooting for you! And I will continue on to May! Alfie is so handsome! I'm really wanting a pup, I told DH lastnight the longer it takes to conceive the more I want one, ha. But... we don't have a garden at the moment so our rescue will have to wait. 

MrsVerhey- wahhhhhh! Yay!! And for all the bfps this thread!

Come join May testers for the ladies starting new cycles :)


----------



## Ckelly79

Thank u lovely salembaby. My 9th cycle since mmc 21st cycle since trying I must admit it's my fur baby that has kept me going xx


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

huge congratulations to Q and Lucy <3 Hubby has just gone to get me a frer I'm 9dpo today. I feel crap. 5 days til AF is due and I honestly can't tell if I have pms or symptoms. ergh. I kept my fmu with tissue covering it from 8am will it be alright to test with?


----------



## Ckelly79

I'm sure it would be fine Amber ohhhh can't wait until u test good luck huni x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I tested.
Boo! BFN. I swear if I hold it just right in the light I see something, I swear I saw something as it was developing... but nope bfn. Gutted
Oh well try again in the morning . xxx 
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-images206447


----------



## Ckelly79

Still time Hun fx &#128522; xx


----------



## BrandiCanucks

"Unauthorized access"


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

brb


----------



## scoobydrlp

Can't view your picture Amber, but you're not out till AF comes! 

My chart is so weird this cycle. Temps are ambiguous and fertility friend just moved ovulation from the 14th to the 16th. Anyone want to have a look and guess when I ovulated? If I did actually ovulate on the 14th where I had a temp dip, is today too early for implantation spike? I imagine it is, but wishful thinking!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

SO, yup..totally confuzzled..cuz dollar store was positive last night, and then Wondfo's started getting lighter, and now this morning's Wondfo is very positive
 



Attached Files:







positive3.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Any squinters or tweakers welcome but for today I think, no. xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=401922

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=401918


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I see two lines...but don't trust me. I've been seeing lines on HPTs and either just ovulated or haven't ovulated yet lol


----------



## scoobydrlp

I also see two lines. Looking on my phone though and it's a little distorted when I zoom in.


----------



## Jean40

BFN at 11 DPO, but just now had spotting. Yesterday evening, I was cramping in just one spot on the left side of my uterus (the same spot I have been feeling off and on since Thursday), nothing on the right side now. 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

I see two lines too Amber I really do good luck huni xx


----------



## Lucy3

Hi ladies! 
Congrats Q!! &#127882;&#128035;
10dpp still early Amber! 
Aww love your fur baby Kelly &#128054;&#128150;


----------



## Lucy3

AmberDaisyDoo said:


> Any squinters or tweakers welcome but for today I think, no. xx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=401922
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=401918

Something is catching my eye when I put it in grayscale!


----------



## Ckelly79

Thanks Lucy he's perfect x how are u feeling lovely.
Jean don't give up hope just yet x


----------



## Querida87

Today's test has me confused. IK IK I shouldn't have done a blue dye, but my last Walmart cheapie was expired and I let it sit way to long before checking it (bc I fell asleep). Also, IDK if it affects anything, but I had 2 cups of coffee before bed. It's a miracle I managed a 5 1/2 hour after that coffee bc I'm literally peeing every 30-60 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (8).jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 21


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

Thanks Brandi, I can't get used to opk tests they drive me nuts too. Good luck 4 day old sperm isn't too bad going ;) 
Thanks Scooby. 
Thanks Ckelly. 
Is it really Lucy? I can't believe you all see it too I thought I was being neurotic. haha
I did a 7 hour hold and did another one as last night I was still sipping tea at 2am lol (we got really into a series) so it was only a 5 hour hold really. 
Q I'm terrible with blue dyes, that looks positive to me but I must say I can't get positive on those until I'm almost a week late its crazy they dont show a full week to ten days after frer. :)
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=402085

Please feel free to be brutally honest of you don't see anything, there's either a bean in there or not lol. <3 **babydust**


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I need to stay off google lol. It seems to think I am pregnant lol.

Afm I am finally in my Tww. I am 3dpo. I had spotting 2 days before ovulation and have been nauseous/sick but only to smells and when I eat, and I have had a headache since I ovulated. I googled that big mistake lol.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Amber, I still say positive!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My donor and I last inseminated on Thursday night, and I DEFINITELY had O pains today, so here's hoping the eggie gets caught.

In other news, I had a summer fling 11 years ago that I never truly got over. We've stayed in touch with each other and he just came out as gay to me. Then went on to say he first knew shortly after I moved back home to Canada. I have no idea whether to take that as a good thing, or as a "You turned me gay" kinda thing.

I still love him, and we're good friends. I think I might head back there this summer to catch up


----------



## Querida87

I'm seriously eating this right now. And it's pretty good. :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







WIN_20150426_220524.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi I wouldn't take that as a negative he clearly respects you to be open and honest with you huni. I'd embrace that and enjoy his friendship. Good idea for a catch up.
Q that looks mmmmm appetising lol enjoy. Looking forward to seeing more test today x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

I'm feeling out.
Test this morning is the same as the others I will snap a pic and upload. I keep thinking I can see something but I probably can't lol. 
I'm dpo and my temp dipped from 98.6 to 98.2 I think the nasty witch is on her way boo!
I did get some sharp mental pains in my left side last night like stabbing twinging it lasted about a minute or so. But I think I'm out bbs feel less full thought nips are still sensitive. shall I post the pic of the test? xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Yea post pick Amber huni x


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

haha, It's sooooo negative! lol. I'll post it anyway. Oh well we tried in Paris this month which is where we honeymooned years ago, next month I'm ovulating around my birthday so I'd better get planning a night or two away hehehehe. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/image.php?galleryid=402256


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

That's it for me ladies, remaining tests are locked away until next month unless I miss a period and I'm onto may now. :) My boobies are going down and I'm crying because I miss my Dad (grief always hits harder when I'm about to witchfest) I wont be gone though I'll still come on here and see how you're all getting on; pickles n all! :D huge amounts of baby dust to you all. -could I please just ask if anyone is religious -regardless of faith could you all say a little prayer for my friend, shes been ttc for 25 months now, I just really want this to be her cycle. <3<3<3


----------



## Ckelly79

Oh Amber sorry huni. Your friend will be in my prayers ;) xx


----------



## Lost7

I tested. 
8 DPO - I think my chart looks great! :happydance:

I think I see faint lines everywhere, Will post them in the HPT gallery for you to see!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2307095-lost8-8dpo-faint-lines.html#post35374117


----------



## Ckelly79

Fab will go look xx


----------



## Lost7

Here's the link to save you looking: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2307095-lost8-8dpo-faint-lines.html#post35374117


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Ckelly79 said:


> Brandi I wouldn't take that as a negative he clearly respects you to be open and honest with you huni. I'd embrace that and enjoy his friendship. Good idea for a catch up.
> Q that looks mmmmm appetising lol enjoy. Looking forward to seeing more test today x

I kinda made a comment on a photo he posted yesterday, with a flirty "yum" lol and then said he'd make a very lucky woman a very happy one, to which he responded to look at one of his previous posts and message him.

I couldn't bring myself to ask him if I made him that way, but ultimately, I guess it doesn't matter. Not many people can say they're still good friends with someone they dated 11 years ago.

Now my only regret is not finding a quiet place near the woods that one 4th of July when I was 18 and he wanted me to take his virginity...lol. (I didn't because I would have felt too guilty) Damn.


----------



## Ckelly79

Lost huni I see the lines I have my fingers tightly crossed x
Brandi your right huni xx


----------



## Lost7

Ckelly79 said:


> Lost huni I see the lines I have my fingers tightly crossed x
> Brandi your right huni xx

Thanks hun! FX for a Rainbow Sticky Bean!


----------



## maybe8

Lost...I see lines on all of them also. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Jean40

:witch: showed up, of course after I already used a FRER for a :BFN: Not sure I can do another IUI in May, vacations at work & finding the money (I've got half of it) might be a problem.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Also, if I "made him that way", then I don't think we'd still be friends lmao.

He says it's an interesting story and he wants me to come visit so we can catch up and he can tell me about it. So now, I'm trying to get my passport in the works so I can go and visit.


----------



## Lost7

maybe8 said:


> Lost...I see lines on all of them also. Fingers crossed!!

Thanks hun! Even on the FRER?


----------



## KozmikKitten

AF got me yesterday! On to May.

Good luck to everyone still waiting here! I'll pop in for the rest of the month to see who else gets BFP!!


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Lost...I see lines on all of them also. Fingers crossed!!
> 
> Thanks hun! Even on the FRER?Click to expand...

Yes on all of them..
Keep testing....I am hoping you get darker lines soon.


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> Also, if I "made him that way", then I don't think we'd still be friends lmao.
> 
> He says it's an interesting story and he wants me to come visit so we can catch up and he can tell me about it. So now, I'm trying to get my passport in the works so I can go and visit.

I understand you feel sensitive as you have a history with this man, but I would like to reassure you that I'm quite certain one person can not "turn" another person into finding the opposite/same sex attractive both emotionally and physically. 
I don't think a person can "turn" another gay or straight as much as I think there is a cure for autism, it's biological. Some discover themselves sooner and some later. Pressures caused by society and the modern world means that some people try to live the way they are expected until they find the strength to be who they truly are. 
Honestly hun take a deep breath, as you do have history it must have been a shock but try not to take it personally <3 xxx


----------



## Ckelly79

Very much agree Amber.
Brandi do it in sure u would have a great time. Sorry Kozmikkitten and Jean fx for May cycle ladies xz


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I'm definitely going to go down. Him coming out as gay doesn't change that we happened, doesn't change who he is, and obviously never changed that we're friends.

On the plus side, now I have someone to look at photos of hot guys with and not feel an ounce of guilt lol!!

On the other hand, now that I know he's unattainable..he's even more attractive to me. Why does that always happen?


----------



## AmberDaisyDoo

BrandiCanucks said:


> I'm definitely going to go down. Him coming out as gay doesn't change that we happened, doesn't change who he is, and obviously never changed that we're friends.
> 
> On the plus side, now I have someone to look at photos of hot guys with and not feel an ounce of guilt lol!!
> 
> On the other hand, now that I know he's unattainable..he's even more attractive to me. Why does that always happen?

That all seems so complex, Your head must be spinning. hugs xxx


----------



## Querida87

Brandi - I too was crazy over a guy who is now openly gay. I was the second woman he ever liked romantically, and the only one he was ever intimate with. He seems a lot more confident and comfortable with himself now, and we're still good friends, though not as close as I'd like. :hugs:

AFM - I didn't test but am about to use a leftover opk just for fun. I feel really happy and confident and want to hug everyone!!


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> Brandi - I too was crazy over a guy who is now openly gay. I was the second woman he ever liked romantically, and the only one he was ever intimate with. He seems a lot more confident and comfortable with himself now, and we're still good friends, though not as close as I'd like. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I didn't test but am about to use a leftover opk just for fun. I feel really happy and confident and want to hug everyone!!

Hey Q...where is Gaffney....I'm in Abbeville!


----------



## scoobydrlp

maybe8 said:


> Hey Q...where is Gaffney....I'm in Abbeville!


I'm in Greenville! Gaffney is about 45 minutes north of me.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Querida87 said:


> Brandi - I too was crazy over a guy who is now openly gay. I was the second woman he ever liked romantically, and the only one he was ever intimate with. He seems a lot more confident and comfortable with himself now, and we're still good friends, though not as close as I'd like. :hugs:
> 
> AFM - I didn't test but am about to use a leftover opk just for fun. I feel really happy and confident and want to hug everyone!!


L and I never got intimate. We almost did, and I always regretted turning him down. I did it for two reasons. At the time, he was a fundamental Christian and a virgin and the thought of taking his virginity while he was a Christian haunted me. I didn't want to be that person. At the same time, he's 11 months younger than me and when we were together, he was 17 and I was 18. His grandmother hated me and I know for sure if we had gone off to the woods that night and she found out, she would have gotten me into legal trouble for sure.

I always regretted it. Now that I know he's unattainable, I find him even more attractive, lol. I'm happy that we're still great friends though. Not many can say that after this long and this much distance.


----------



## maybe8

scoobydrlp said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Q...where is Gaffney....I'm in Abbeville!
> 
> 
> I'm in Greenville! Gaffney is about 45 minutes north of me.Click to expand...

I was in greenville last week....small world!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I had a dream last night that I went to the hospital to have a c-section/ Wonder if it's a sign?


----------



## Ckelly79

Hey ladies how is everyone xx


----------



## flowergirl7

Unfortunately AF showed for me one day early this cycle :( Frustrating. Onto the next cycle. 

Glad to see all the BFPs! Congrats everyone :) Good luck!


----------



## thopkins0620

Last night I had implantation bleeding. And temp went back up how are you ckelly?


----------



## Lost7

Hope we're all doing okay ladies. I'm skipping testing tomorrow (10dpo) and hopefully getting an obvious BFP on 11dpo (Thursday) 
My AF is due Thursday (this week) and I have been getting questionable lines since yesterday. Today an IC came up but FRER failed to make a good appearance. Hoping that if this is my rainbow that

1) I get a nice dark BFP in two days
2) The bean sticks this time !

That is all...... 

Hope you're all okay :)


----------



## ksybr10

Hi everyone. Congrats on all the BFPS.

I just wanted to swing by and let everyone know what's going on. So many appointments with the Infertility specialist within the last two weeks, I'm already going insane. Frustrating part is that, I haven't even reached my health deductible and so all this is going to cost me a fortune and wondering if I should just give up now.

Found out yesterday that my uterus is infected, very inflamed so it's a hostile environment for a pregnancy. Today, I found out that my right tube is block and we thought that maybe the procedure that was done today would blow it out, but unfortunately it didn't. And, I'm on cycle day 9 and none of my follicles are measurable. 

A part of me is glad that I'm finding all this out and now I truly understand why I haven't been able to get pregnant, but the other part of me is do I even go through all this? I have one child, isn't that enough? To me, no. It's not enough, my family is not complete yet.. But I should be happy with what I have. So clueless and not sure what I'm going to do. Sorry for the vent. ;\


----------



## Ckelly79

Flowergirl so sorry huni good luck for May x
Thopkins I'm ok huni just getting through to ovulation again just taking it as it comes. Hope u ok so got my fingers crossed for u xx
Kysbro oh what a time for you but least you are beginning to understand what's what.
And huni the want for more children is so natural. Be thinking of u xx
Lost I can't wait to see that bfp &#128540; xx


----------



## Lost7

Ckelly79 said:


> Flowergirl so sorry huni good luck for May x
> Thopkins I'm ok huni just getting through to ovulation again just taking it as it comes. Hope u ok so got my fingers crossed for u xx
> Kysbro oh what a time for you but least you are beginning to understand what's what.
> And huni the want for more children is so natural. Be thinking of u xx
> *Lost I can't wait to see that bfp &#128540; xx*

Thank you, fingers crossed! We so want our rainbow! 
Just had so much heartburn I actually threw up in my mouth - eww! Fingers crossed that, the exhaustion, yesterdays AF cramps, Creamy CM and these faint positives are real! Come on you Rainbow!


----------



## thopkins0620

Lost7 said:


> Hope we're all doing okay ladies. I'm skipping testing tomorrow (10dpo) and hopefully getting an obvious BFP on 11dpo (Thursday)
> My AF is due Thursday (this week) and I have been getting questionable lines since yesterday. Today an IC came up but FRER failed to make a good appearance. Hoping that if this is my rainbow
> that
> 
> 1) I get a nice dark BFP in two days
> 2) The bean sticks this time !
> 
> That is all......
> 
> Hope you're all okay :)

Looks like our cycles ate that much different except I'm nit due for aunt flo until next Wednesday


----------



## maybe8

ksybr10 said:


> Hi everyone. Congrats on all the BFPS.
> 
> I just wanted to swing by and let everyone know what's going on. So many appointments with the Infertility specialist within the last two weeks, I'm already going insane. Frustrating part is that, I haven't even reached my health deductible and so all this is going to cost me a fortune and wondering if I should just give up now.
> 
> Found out yesterday that my uterus is infected, very inflamed so it's a hostile environment for a pregnancy. Today, I found out that my right tube is block and we thought that maybe the procedure that was done today would blow it out, but unfortunately it didn't. And, I'm on cycle day 9 and none of my follicles are measurable.
> 
> A part of me is glad that I'm finding all this out and now I truly understand why I haven't been able to get pregnant, but the other part of me is do I even go through all this? I have one child, isn't that enough? To me, no. It's not enough, my family is not complete yet.. But I should be happy with what I have. So clueless and not sure what I'm going to do. Sorry for the vent. ;\

The testing is done...or at least a lot of it. Hopefully the treatments won't be that costly.....have hope


----------



## maybe8

Lost7 said:


> Hope we're all doing okay ladies. I'm skipping testing tomorrow (10dpo) and hopefully getting an obvious BFP on 11dpo (Thursday)
> My AF is due Thursday (this week) and I have been getting questionable lines since yesterday. Today an IC came up but FRER failed to make a good appearance. Hoping that if this is my rainbow that
> 
> 1) I get a nice dark BFP in two days
> 2) The bean sticks this time !
> 
> That is all......
> 
> Hope you're all okay :)

Your chart looks great...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ksybr10

Trying, Maybe8. Thank you!


----------



## danielle1984

Still no period and I'm still getting bfns. So frustrating! I just wish AF would show up to move on if I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe Danielle how frustrating fx for u x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am pretty sure I see a line maybe I ovulated sooner than I thought.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 20


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is an inverted one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Querida87

Maybe8 and Scoby - I can't believe we're so close!! We should get together for lunch one day soon!

Flowergirl - sorry about the :witch:

ksybr10 - aww hun, I'm so sorry. :hugs:

Danielle - I was on CD63 before I got a clear (but very faint) BFP. Don't give up hope! 

Lost7 - I can't wait to see a nice dark line for you!

Emilie - OMG OMG OMG!!! I see it!!!! YAY!!! :happydance: FX your line gets darker!!

AFM - I'm sooo terrified that I will get a negative when I take another test, instead of a darker line!! I want to test, but I'm scared!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Maybe8 and Scoby - I can't believe we're so close!! We should get together for lunch one day soon!
> 
> Flowergirl - sorry about the :witch:
> 
> ksybr10 - aww hun, I'm so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Danielle - I was on CD63 before I got a clear (but very faint) BFP. Don't give up hope!
> 
> Lost7 - I can't wait to see a nice dark line for you!
> 
> Emilie - OMG OMG OMG!!! I see it!!!! YAY!!! :happydance: FX your line gets darker!!
> 
> AFM - I'm sooo terrified that I will get a negative when I take another test, instead of a darker line!! I want to test, but I'm scared!!

I am taking a frer in the morning


----------



## Querida87

Em - I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> Maybe8 and Scoby - I can't believe we're so close!! We should get together for lunch one day soon!
> 
> Flowergirl - sorry about the :witch:
> 
> ksybr10 - aww hun, I'm so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Danielle - I was on CD63 before I got a clear (but very faint) BFP. Don't give up hope!
> 
> Lost7 - I can't wait to see a nice dark line for you!
> 
> Emilie - OMG OMG OMG!!! I see it!!!! YAY!!! :happydance: FX your line gets darker!!
> 
> AFM - I'm sooo terrified that I will get a negative when I take another test, instead of a darker line!! I want to test, but I'm scared!!

I thing that sounds like fun...Let's try to do it!


----------



## maybe8

EmilieBrianne said:


> I am pretty sure I see a line maybe I ovulated sooner than I thought.

Wow Em I see that line...no squinting needed....CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance:


----------



## danielle1984

Thanks ladies! I try not to give up hope. I feel really bloated and just I get lots of cm or ewcm (not sure which one is correct) when I'm close to AF but I'm completely dry. 

Emilie- I see it too!! I say that's the beginning of a bfp.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

maybe8 said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure I see a line maybe I ovulated sooner than I thought.
> 
> Wow Em I see that line...no squinting needed....CONGRATULATIONS!:happydance:Click to expand...

I am not sure how I feel because my opks didn't go positive until Thursday- friday. They are not positive now. Maybe a fluke thing. I did a blue dye test Saturday just to get rid of it because it was an accident that I got it. It had a faint line but I didn't put to much thought in it because it was a blue dye and I was only 2or7 dpo . I just can't wrap my head around it yet.


----------



## scoobydrlp

Em- that test is very positive! I haven't been following whether you're taking any medication for your pcos, but if you didn't have a trigger then I'd say your test is the real deal! 

I'm feeling somewhat symptomy, tender boobs, AF type cramps, and a little nausea. I'm still confused about when I ovulated, I may be either 5 or 7 dpo today. I ordered some ICs on Amazon today and they'll be here Thursday. I'm going to try my hardest not to buy any tests at the dollar store or Walmart tomorrow, but I'm getting impatient, especially with all these symptoms!


----------



## Querida87

I'm freaking out. I have 2 EPT brands for progression, planning on taking one with FMU and the other on Friday. But I took a Walmart cheapie just now. I was really expecting a clear line, but I got this. Am I losing another one????
 



Attached Files:







untitled (7).jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 18









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> Em- that test is very positive! I haven't been following whether you're taking any medication for your pcos, but if you didn't have a trigger then I'd say your test is the real deal!
> 
> I'm feeling somewhat symptomy, tender boobs, AF type cramps, and a little nausea. I'm still confused about when I ovulated, I may be either 5 or 7 dpo today. I ordered some ICs on Amazon today and they'll be here Thursday. I'm going to try my hardest not to buy any tests at the dollar store or Walmart tomorrow, but I'm getting impatient, especially with all these symptoms!

I don't take medicine or do triggers. But I am terrified it is a fluke or something or another chemical pregnancy.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> I'm freaking out. I have 2 EPT brands for progression, planning on taking one with FMU and the other on Friday. But I took a Walmart cheapie just now. I was really expecting a clear line, but I got this. Am I losing another one????

I don't know. I feel like I see a line. Maybe a bad test?


----------



## scoobydrlp

Querida, is this the first Walmart cheapy you've used this pregnancy? If so then try not to let it bring you down. Maybe the sensitivity just sucks.


----------



## Querida87

I got one that turned out just like this Friday night, and a slightly better one Saturday. Then I got a better faint line on an EPT brand Sunday morning. After 48 hours, I should be able to get a line whenever I test, right??


----------



## maybe8

It could just be the differences in the tests....I hope your test will be better tomorrow....sending you loads of baby dust!


----------



## maybe8

Just looked it up Wal-Mart brand tests at 50 miu...that is higher than most other tests....let is 25

Have faith Q....


----------



## Querida87

Thanks ladies. I'm hoping for a line on the EPT brand in the morning that's AT LEAST as clear as the one from Sunday.


----------



## Ckelly79

Emilie and Lucy so looking forward to see morning tests eeekkkkkk xx 
Q huni scooby is right about the tests. I'm sure all is fine xx
Emilie I see that already.
Come on BFPs xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Anyone have any test updates &#128513; xx


----------



## MUMOF5

BFN for me &#128532;, into cycle no.9.....


----------



## Ckelly79

Awe mumof5 we will stick it out together ;) fx for May xx


----------



## DobbyForever

Still waiting on an answer. I started charting late and my temps are all over the place. if I Oed on schedule, I should have spotted on Monday and gotten AF in full force yesterday. Nothing. I had a major temp drop yesterday and a spike today with small dips on CD 20 and CD 24 (Beta 1.0) as well. BFNs all over the place. Gyn just went on maternity leave. UGH I just want an answer one way or the other.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx Dobby xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

I posted these in the test gallery also, but here ya go. I'm anywhere from 6-8dpo. They look pretty negative, but I keep zooming in and convincing myself there's something there. 

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150429_154147-1_zpsu64srvyd.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150429_103447-1_zpstlxvzze6.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150429_100050-2_zpsm1jyqcaq.jpg


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got a bfn on the frer but positive on the first signal still.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am going to test again this weekend


----------



## scoobydrlp

EmilieBrianne said:


> I got a bfn on the frer but positive on the first signal still.


Frers always take forever to show up for me. Fx for you!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfn on the frer but positive on the first signal still.
> 
> 
> Frers always take forever to show up for me. Fx for you!Click to expand...

the site keeps going down. I wish we had a group on Facebook or soemghing lol. I like talking about the tests and stuff.


----------



## Querida87

EmilieBrianne said:


> scoobydrlp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I got a bfn on the frer but positive on the first signal still.
> 
> 
> Frers always take forever to show up for me. Fx for you!Click to expand...
> 
> the site keeps going down. I wish we had a group on Facebook or soemghing lol. I like talking about the tests and stuff.Click to expand...

I had trouble with the site all day! Now I can Finally upload today's test's pics; it was much clearer and SLIGHTLY darker today!! AND my Medicaid is finally fixed and I have a prenatal apt on May 26th!! :happydance:

Scooby- I see what you see, ESP on the first pic!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 23









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 17









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## scoobydrlp

Q, that's a good line, and so exciting that you have a visit scheduled!


----------



## Querida87

Scooby - I'm so relieved you can see it! Here's a comparison Sunday and today. I wish it had been a better progression, what with 72 hours and all..
 



Attached Files:







untitled (1).jpg
File size: 14.3 KB
Views: 14









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 15


----------



## scoobydrlp

I can definitely see it! I'm not too familiar with progression on blue dye tests, but I say as long as there's still a line you shouldn't worry!


----------



## Querida87

I know some people can't see the line in the pics, but if it's as thick as it's supposed to be, the right color, and shows up well within the time limit, surely it must be a positive., especially since it IS getting darker, albeit VERY VERY slowly. Hopefully it's much darker on Friday. I sometimes feel a few months into this pregnancy, but IDK for sure..


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats Q I see it. Emilie I agree been awful not being able to get on today :/ does everyone have FB I could start a group if a few are interested xx


----------



## Lost7

Q, Be careful. I used pink dyes and got much stronger lines than that - again - wouldn't progress and ended up miscarrying, Fingers crossed for you they progress well but I would ask your doctor for a couple of betas to make sure your numbers are doubling as they should do. 

AFM, Temp dropped today. Guess AF is coming either today or tomorrow. She's due tomorrow but sometimes I spot or full flow on 11dpo (today). We'll see. Was so excited with this FF chart too. 

Used a FRER this morning in FMU and it's negative. Well - Negative to me anyway. 
Guess I just have to wait it out now, My Fiancé is taking me out tonight as he knows how much I wanted this and got my hopes up - since the 8th loss last month.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

I definitely see it, Em and Q!!!

Hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

4dpo today. I've done well by not testing every day like I did last cycle and with Asher. I've had two dreams already this week about getting a bfp/having a baby. I'm actually, honestly hoping I'm not pregnant now, which means I probably will be. I have a lot of plans for this summer now...I want to go visit friends in Michigan and Ohio when the older kids are with their dad for two weeks, and I'd be leaving Asher at home (I'd only be gone for 3-4 days). I want too take the kids to Vancouver in March, which means I have to go back to work to save up. I want to do those more than add number 5. I'd rather put trying for number 5 off until September now. Guess we'll see what happens.

Oh, and I did cave and POAS this morning. I was either 10dpo or 4dpo (leaning towards 4, lol). Got a :bfn: as expected.


----------



## Ckelly79

Brandi fx for you.
Lucy my lovely pm me if u need a chat. Always here to continue support in May my testing buddy xx


----------



## maybe8

I was going a bit nuts not being able to read anybody's posts. 

Kelly is there a way to make a Facebook page private? 

Fingers crossed for those still testing and for those waiting for a darker lines

Q glad to see you are a bit more relieved...yah for Dr appt.


----------



## Ckelly79

Yeah maybe u can make a group private huni xx


----------



## borr.dg.baby

I would love a Facebook group, it would be so much easier to catch up and comment there. My Facebook name is Lily Diaz Granados.


----------



## Ckelly79

My name on FB is claire kelly same profile pic xx


----------



## scoobydrlp

I would be happy for a private facebook group too, if anyone knows how to make one!


----------



## Ckelly79

my FB is Claire kelly feel free to add me xx


----------



## Lost7

I can't find anyone on FB... MEH! I had a PM about some secret group but there's no link?


----------



## Wobbles

A reminder of the forum rules:
You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for personal pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).

This includes using our PM feature.


----------



## Ckelly79

I apologise admin wasn't another forum just me on FB.
To keep in touch :)


----------



## maybe8

Ckelly79 said:


> My name on FB is claire kelly same profile pic xx

What a great name!


----------



## Ckelly79

Looking forward to seeing tests everyone x


----------



## Lost7

How can I join?


----------



## Querida87

Claire - I can't find you on FB. I'm Brianna Magallon there though, in Gaffney, SC.

Has anyone made that private FB group yet??

I just read a post regarding my tests telling me it's probably evaps. Granted blue evaps are common, but my lines are getting darker, albeit very slowly, they showed up well within the time limit, and they are full thickness rather than hair strand thickness. All those facts together USUALLY mean BFP, not evap. Also, every batch of tests has a few that detect lower levels of hcg AND sometimes hcg rises slower than one would expect AND a lot of women have been complaining all over the internet about getting better progression on non-frer tests bc apparently frer is skimping on the dye now. I feel prego, haven't had a period since Feb, and am seeing slow progression on the tests. So since I can't see my ob till the end of May, I'm counting myself as PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise) :lol:


----------



## scoobydrlp

Meh. I have some 10mIU tests coming from Amazon today. Maybe they'll tell me something different. 

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_135921-1_zpsugwliagm.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_134857-1_zpsei2xojak.jpg


----------



## Ckelly79

Still time scooby ;) fx huni xx


----------



## thopkins0620

I was stupid this morning and took apart a clearblue digital it was negative but when I took it apart I had 2 lines... I just so happen to have Dr appt today and he looked at it.. told me to come back next week and test again... anyone else have this happen and end up pregnant?


----------



## Querida87

Scooby - I was told that the Walmart/DG cheapies (same exact test, different box) are actually 50mIu sensitivity and really don't pick up lower levels well. 

thopkins - I've heard digi's always have 2 lines but have never taken one apart. But they are notorious for not picking up low hcg levels.

AFM - I'm PUPO and confident. There's hope for us all ladies! :dust:


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> Scooby - I was told that the Walmart/DG cheapies (same exact test, different box) are actually 50mIu sensitivity and really don't pick up lower levels well.
> 
> thopkins - I've heard digi's always have 2 lines but have never taken one apart. But they are notorious for not picking up low hcg levels.
> 
> AFM - I'm PUPO and confident. There's hope for us all ladies! :dust:

Can you get a pink dye test....dollar stores carry them...only way I could afford my addiction! :blush:


----------



## scoobydrlp

My cheapies. Nada. 

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_150853-1_zpsilseq7hw.jpg

https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_150909-1_zpsnrltfwns.jpg


----------



## EmilieBrianne

My name on Facebook is Emilie Brianne Fullick. I can make a private page if no one has yet.


----------



## maybe8

scoobydrlp said:


> My cheapies. Nada.
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_150853-1_zpsilseq7hw.jpg
> 
> https://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o725/scoobydrlp/other/ttc/20150430_150909-1_zpsnrltfwns.jpg

Scooby...first test I see something...not sure what though


----------



## Ckelly79

Fx for u ladies we need those bfps ;) xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got another positive on a first response it look like the first one I did.


----------



## Ckelly79

Fantastic emilie congrats huni xx
Scooby looking forward to seeing more tests tomorrow xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So don't think it is bad tests or horrible evaps?


----------



## scoobydrlp

EmilieBrianne said:


> I got another positive on a first response it look like the first one I did.

Post a picture!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I got another positive on a first response it look like the first one I did.
> 
> Post a picture!Click to expand...

Epic fail I meant first signal lol. I just bought more frer going to take one in the morning.


----------



## Moniejan

I am Ttc my which was due two days ago I'm testing on Sunday


----------



## Moniejan

Witch*


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I now have a really faint frer. I can't get the line to shown up on camera but I will upload anyway. It was on a two hour hold.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay here it is
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 21


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Here is the inverted
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Lost7

Quick update as it's now 01:10am (I've only just got in) I'm technically now CD2, My AF started yesterday late in the evening, full flow - no spotting. I think that makes this first cycle after Miscarriage a 10 day LP. Might have to see my doctor to try and lengthen my LP a little. It's beyond a joke now. 

Onwards to Cycle 8!


----------



## Querida87

Em - I sent you a fb message, as I wasn't given the option to send a friend request.

Scooby - I really feel like something's catching my eye! FX

Maybe8 - I will be getting a couple frer this weekend and am praying for a nice clear line.


----------



## maybe8

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay here it is

Em not to dash hopes but I think that is a dye run


----------



## scoobydrlp

Em - I do see a line on your frer, just can't tell if it has color to it? Is it pink in person?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

scoobydrlp said:


> Em - I do see a line on your frer, just can't tell if it has color to it? Is it pink in person?

No I think it is an indent


----------



## danielle1984

AF started this morning:(


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am sorry Danielle


----------



## BrandiCanucks

thopkins0620 said:


> I was stupid this morning and took apart a clearblue digital it was negative but when I took it apart I had 2 lines... I just so happen to have Dr appt today and he looked at it.. told me to come back next week and test again... anyone else have this happen and end up pregnant?

Digitals ALWAYS have two lines, sorry


----------



## Ckelly79

Sorry Danielle huni fx for May xx 
Emilie something's catching my eye but I'm unsure what xx


----------



## Ckelly79

On to May ladies how fast this month has gone.
What a wonderful thread we created fantastic ladies so supportive and caring. Thank you all xx


----------



## thopkins0620

BrandiCanucks said:


> thopkins0620 said:
> 
> 
> I was stupid this morning and took apart a clearblue digital it was negative but when I took it apart I had 2 lines... I just so happen to have Dr appt today and he looked at it.. told me to come back next week and test again... anyone else have this happen and end up pregnant?
> 
> Digitals ALWAYS have two lines, sorryClick to expand...


Well when I say 2 lines I meant two lines plus the control line... that probably doesn't make any difference. Lol just trying to stay positive ha ha


----------



## Querida87

Danielle - sorry the :witch: showed up. Sending lots of :dust: for May!!

AFM - my camera wasn't cooperating to catch what's on the test irl very well, but I also took the pics as soon as the control line showed up bc I knew I was going back to bed. The + showed up clearly blue, clearly full thickness, and clearer than on Sunday.. BEFORE the control line. So yes, it's a blue line, and yes it's STILL pretty faint. But there is progression, it has all the necessary points to call it a bfp rather than an evap, and my symptoms are progressing as well. I broke down and bought preggy pops yesterday.. Here's the pics, with two color tweaked copies as a bonus.
 



Attached Files:







untitled 0000 (1).jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 8









untitled 0000 (2).jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11









untitled 5-1-15 (1).jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 11









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> Danielle - sorry the :witch: showed up. Sending lots of :dust: for May!!
> 
> AFM - my camera wasn't cooperating to catch what's on the test irl very well, but I also took the pics as soon as the control line showed up bc I knew I was going back to bed. The + showed up clearly blue, clearly full thickness, and clearer than on Sunday.. BEFORE the control line. So yes, it's a blue line, and yes it's STILL pretty faint. But there is progression, it has all the necessary points to call it a bfp rather than an evap, and my symptoms are progressing as well. I broke down and bought preggy pops yesterday.. Here's the pics, with two color tweaked copies as a bonus.

I see it easily...how many dpo?


----------



## Querida87

IDK my DPO!!! My LMP was 2-23 to 2-26 and I spotted lightly 2-27/28. Nothing since then, and I haven't been charting. OMG what if I am a couple months in and didn't get bfo before bc of twins but am getting faints now bc of disappearing twin?? :lol:


----------



## DobbyForever

Blood test came up neg but no sign of AF. If i Oed CD 20, I expect there would have been something. So if I don't start spotting on Sunday, then I Oed CD 28. So I guess on to May testing for me


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> IDK my DPO!!! My LMP was 2-23 to 2-26 and I spotted lightly 2-27/28. Nothing since then, and I haven't been charting. OMG what if I am a couple months in and didn't get bfo before bc of twins but am getting faints now bc of disappearing twin?? :lol:

I have two sets of twins and always got positive tests right when the witch didn't show....stop worrying...you're going to make yourself crazy!


----------



## Querida87

maybe8 said:


> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> IDK my DPO!!! My LMP was 2-23 to 2-26 and I spotted lightly 2-27/28. Nothing since then, and I haven't been charting. OMG what if I am a couple months in and didn't get bfo before bc of twins but am getting faints now bc of disappearing twin?? :lol:
> 
> I have two sets of twins and always got positive tests right when the witch didn't show....stop worrying...you're going to make yourself crazy!Click to expand...

:haha: I'm not actually worrying, I was just being silly. I'm very happy and confident and enjoying being prego. All I want right now is an ultrasound confirmed edd. Based on my symptom progression, I *THINK* I'm 4-6 weeks in and that I caught the pregnancy very early on out of sheer luck.


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> maybe8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Querida87 said:
> 
> 
> IDK my DPO!!! My LMP was 2-23 to 2-26 and I spotted lightly 2-27/28. Nothing since then, and I haven't been charting. OMG what if I am a couple months in and didn't get bfo before bc of twins but am getting faints now bc of disappearing twin?? :lol:
> 
> I have two sets of twins and always got positive tests right when the witch didn't show....stop worrying...you're going to make yourself crazy!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: I'm not actually worrying, I was just being silly. I'm very happy and confident and enjoying being prego. All I want right now is an ultrasound confirmed edd. Based on my symptom progression, I *THINK* I'm 4-6 weeks in and that I caught the pregnancy very early on out of sheer luck.Click to expand...


Sheer luck and a testing addiction....:happydance:...when do you go to the Dr?


----------



## Querida87

Not until the 26th. And, of course, my so-called best friend (the dismissive one who can't see any of my lines) talked me into taking a digi this evening, insisting that having drank a lot of water wouldn't change the results even though my bfp is still faint. Obviously it was negative, but I really wish it had been positive, just to shut her up..


----------



## Querida87

progression
 



Attached Files:







untitled (16).jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 20









17.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 20









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 18









untitled (71).jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 19









untitled 5-1-15 (2).jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## maybe8

Querida87 said:


> Not until the 26th. And, of course, my so-called best friend (the dismissive one who can't see any of my lines) talked me into taking a digi this evening, insisting that having drank a lot of water wouldn't change the results even though my bfp is still faint. Obviously it was negative, but I really wish it had been positive, just to shut her up..

Tough best friend to have.


----------



## Querida87

I know, but she's all I've really got right here with me. Anyways, now I wanna talk about my belly. In the last couple weeks, I've noticed that my stomach between my pelvic bone and belly button is more and more sensitive to pressure and seems harder than a month or so ago. I take pics every few weeks as gym motivation. I now look like 4 months pregnant all of a sudden.. I am overweight and have a lower ab flab flap. But the rest of my belly is now harder and rounder and it's really noticeable. The pics in the white bra are from before my lmp in Feb. The green bra is about a week or so before my first faint lines.
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 5









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 5









untitled (8).jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 6









untitled (9).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Querida87

Here's my belly right now, with me weighing less than I did in the green bra and quite a bit less than in the white bra. You can see that my now belly is rounder than my white bra belly. WTH???
 



Attached Files:







untitled (10).jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 4









untitled (11).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 5









untitled (12).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 4









untitled (13).jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maybe8

Feeling a bit like a perv blowing up your pics and comparing them :) but yes there is a difference. Are you eating and drinking better, co stipulated...anything new?


----------



## DobbyForever

Just wanted to pop in and say congrats to all the BFPs and Querida your progression looks good :) Keep watching it :)

As for me, officially out for April. I didn't O until April 28th for sure now.


----------



## Querida87

Dobby - TY and so sorry about the :witch: Hoping May is your month.

Maybe8 - :rofl: I'm not constipated, eating healthier (and less pepsi) since a week before white bra pics, and WAS working on my abs until about 2-3 weeks ago when it started making me nauseous and almost hurting.. I am trying to drink more water and stay hydrated since a week ago.. IDK if that makes a difference.


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks Querida! The witch actually didn't get me. I took my Paragard out right before I was due to ovulate (CD 8 with a usual O of 13 or 14) which ended up throwing off my whole cycle, so I didn't O until the day I would have normally expected my AF haha. So far my temps have stayed up, but I'm only 5dpo so trying not to get too excited. We did, by chance, end up DTD 4 times the day before and two days before I actually Oed. Thank you Canadiens for winning and putting SO in a "giving" mood hahaha sorry for the tmi. Even more tmi, I hope they win tonight because it's been a while since I got any


----------



## maybe8

Q....wish i could give you an answer. I just don't know. To me your appt seems so far away, I can only imagine how you feel! Sending positive thoughts to you and your little bean.

Do by....not Tim, but funny though. Good luck.


----------



## Querida87

I have decided no more testing. I'm just calling myself pupo and waiting to see what happens at my apt. I can't afford the tests right now anyways..


----------



## maybe8

Sounds like a good idea. Go over to Mays thread so I can know how you are doing.


----------



## Querida87

Can someone link me to the May thread please?


----------



## MelaMommy

Well, unfortunately I've lost my baby. I would've been 8 weeks today, but on 4/30 I started spotting and went to the ER where they did an u/s and found a 5 week fetus who had no HB and was not thriving. Everyday since then the spotting has increased to bright red bleeding and occasional cramping. I definitely had my grieving and I pray the next baby is a super sticky one!


----------



## Ckelly79

So sorry melamommy xx


----------



## Lost7

Querida87 said:


> I have decided no more testing. I'm just calling myself pupo and waiting to see what happens at my apt. I can't afford the tests right now anyways..

Good luck at your appointment, when is it? I still can't see anything on your tests but I wish you the best of luck. Let us know how you get on, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Querida87

Mel - I'm soo sorry hun! FX for a sticky bean soon! :hugs:

Lost7 - My apt is on the 26th in the am. I'm still counting myself PUPO. I have gotten to the point of accepting that it might not turn out as I want, but I refuse to lose hope and stress out about this.


----------



## Lost7

Gosh, that appointment seems so far away, is it possible to get a sooner appointment? I wish you the best of luck. 
HCG doubles every 48 hours (ish) so depending on how long you've been testing you should be getting visible positives. Good luck, let us know how you get on, do you have any symptoms?


----------

